# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Tarantulas and Spiders

## 3skulls

I had one girl for over 20 years before she passed away. Over the past year I have really got back into them. Even raise my own roaches for feeders :p

I have also kept Wolf spiders, jumpers and Widows (only males, never found a female)

Anyone else into these 8 legged creatures? 

Male Southern Widow


Suntiger


Adult male Pinktoe, never found a female for him  :Sad: 


My hair kicker. GGB


Baby GoldenKnee


Can't remember who this is 


Have a ton more. 
Would love to see yours and your setups!!

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

I keep tarantulas! 

I love them so friggen much!!!!!

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

i like spiders...not in the house loose though...but i live in the mountains with no pest control....wolf spiders and i do not get along...

----------


## 3skulls

They are addicting! 


Wolf spiders are pest control :p

----------

dgring (11-25-2013),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016),MarkS (04-30-2013),vettech1990 (01-06-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

Very cool!  I have pictures of an _Aphonpelma hentzi_ sling that I used to have (wife killed it last time I deployed to Iraq) but I don't have access to the pictures right now.  Great photos and I love spiders!  I have saved I don't know how many camel spiders, wolf spiders and orb weavers from other soldiers so far on this tour.  Always catch and release for me!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-05-2012),_Flikky_ (01-05-2013),_Gerardo_ (02-07-2013)

----------


## snakesRkewl

My Avic avic sling when I got him


A few months later...

----------

_3skulls_ (11-05-2012),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016),MarkS (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I knew there had to be a few spider people here, ill get some more pics up.  

Now the camel spiders might freak me out a bit. Thank you for your service !!

Avics are really cool. I wish mine turned out to be a female.  That's a cool little jar too. 

I'm picking up 6 more OBTs today  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Grammostola pulchripes sling

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-05-2012),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016)

----------


## ChrisS

Nice pics. I really like the widow. Make sure to post pics of the obt's when you get them. They are one of my faves. 
I have only T it's an avic avic.




I also have caught several but I don't keep them. Just take pics and release 

Rabid wolf spider 



Carolina wolf spider



This one not 100% sure one the exact species, but I think it's a huntsman



This one I have no clue



And a few other multi-legged creatures

Female Hercules Beetle



Carolina mantid



An uncooperative centipede

----------

_3skulls_ (11-05-2012),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016)

----------


## Tfpets

My wife is the bug person in our house. She has had 2 male rose hairs for a couple years. She just got a Fringed Ornate sling and an OBT sling a couple of weeks ago. She also has several species of roaches she is quite proud of. Of course the dubias for feeders, death heads, orange heads, six spots and a couple others. She also has some beetles she calls blue death feigning beetles. When they get scared they "die" for a few minutes. Only problem is, she has them so tame they won't "die" anymore!

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks for sharing! 
That one next to the dime looks like a crab spider. And look at those glowing eyes! 

I have one OBT at home thats around 2" now. The webbing is amazing. I'll get some pics of it and the new ones. 

I catch and release most of them but keep a few each year. When my females lay sacs, I'll keep them until the babies are ready to leave the mom. 

I tried to do mantids this year but turned out to be a disaster. 


Here are a few random pics




Lynx, these are pretty cool.

----------


## 3skulls

> My wife is the bug person in our house. She has had 2 male rose hairs for a couple years. She just got a Fringed Ornate sling and an OBT sling a couple of weeks ago. She also has several species of roaches she is quite proud of. Of course the dubias for feeders, death heads, orange heads, six spots and a couple others. She also has some beetles she calls blue death feigning beetles. When they get scared they "die" for a few minutes. Only problem is, she has them so tame they won't "die" anymore!


Post some pics! 

Oh found this pic on my phone, bored at work. 

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


Can't find a ton if info on it. Lots of different common names. 

My male Avic avic before he passed away.

----------


## Tfpets

This is one of her larger male death head roaches. Only pic I have right now

----------

_3skulls_ (11-05-2012),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Man that thing is huge! 
Roaches used to gross me out but I really enjoy raising them.

----------


## 3skulls

6 new OBTs 


Flipped open a lid to take a look, he ran out and under the top of the desk. 


I caught him. Haha. 


My older one. 


Her home

----------


## Tfpets

Those things sure put the webs out!

----------


## 3skulls

She has made a round tunnel around the top. It's super thick and she can get from one side to the other in no time. :p

----------


## 3skulls

Found some cool little jars called Lock-Ups. They interlock and stack. Transferred the OBTs into them.

----------


## ChrisS

Those look nice, where'd you find them?

----------


## 3skulls

Hobby Lobby. 
They had a few different sizes.

----------


## 3skulls

Feeding night... Update. 

"Sarlacc's Pit" 
Orinthoctonus aureotibialis 




P. irminia
Her home. 

This is a shot down her log. She had dug in deep  :Smile: 


L. parabybana


G. pulchra


P. cambridgei


B. smithi - waiting for his roach  :Smile:

----------

_Capray_ (11-12-2012)

----------


## Capray

I love them! Though never really had a chance to be around them. I want a T someday but my mom doesn't approve, it's mostly the venom issue of someone getting bitten, even though I wouldn't want a species with potent venom. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_3skulls_ (11-12-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Plenty of time to learn about them then. :p
They are on a different level from the snakes but awesome all the same. 

Read some of the crazy bite reports, I wouldn't bring any spider into the home unless everyone living there can respect it, and understand what they can do. Some are so freaking fast, they seem to teleport.

----------

_Capray_ (11-12-2012)

----------


## CLSpider

I really love those cute little fuzzy eight-legged creatures. Avics have always been my favorite. I started getting back into them and currently have a female avic. metallica.
When I was younger, 9-10 year ago, I was very into them with my dad. He was the one whom had the HUGE collection, bred them, and got me into them. I loved helping out and had a few of my own. Idk if anyone remembers Chris from Krazy 8's....but we would go to his house often and my dad would help out behind the booth at shows sometimes. One of my favorite memories is going with my dad and brother to the big ATS meeting in AZ (I think it was in '03)...being bored and going along the perimeter of the hotel and catching lizards with an awesome experienced keeper, going to the middle of nowhere in the pitch black (catching T's, snakes, lizards, frogs, toads). Great memories.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-12-2012),stef1 (10-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Sounds like good times!! 

Post some pics of her if you have any.

----------


## 3skulls

Mods, can you move this to the invert section?

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of true spiders.

----------


## iPanda

here is my avic avic! Not sure on sex yet, it's a little young...



And here is the set up. It's an exoterra nano. Still waiting for webs...

----------

_3skulls_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

I wish I had a ton of those nanos. 
Good luck on her being a girl  :Smile: 

Thanks for posting.

----------

_iPanda_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## iPanda

They are the perfect size! I'm hoping it's a girl too *crossing fingers*. I think my next t is going to be a GBB...the local pet store has a sling that I'm just dying to get my hands on ^_^

----------


## 3skulls

Feeding Night v-v

Couple of pics. I'll try to get some more. 

O. aureotibialis eating a dubia. 


My newer find. I'm pretty sure it's a fishing spider. I haven't seen one like this before. Looks really awesome in person. 

:chomp:

----------


## 3skulls

OBT



H. lividum webbing


B. smithi - waiting for a molt  :Smile: 


B. albopilosum 


A P. irminia made this hide before she needed a new cage. 
Here is my P. cambridgei, tried to get the blues and greens on the feet but didn't come out. 


And a true spider.

----------


## cmack91

Great pics everyone. Some nice spiders in here.

My first T, _Pterinochilus murinus_ when I first got him, .4-.5"

After its first molt with me, .6-.7"

Another molt later, .9"

His webbing at the time

1.2"

1.5", this is when he started exploding


1.75"
 
Most recent, a hair over 2"


I'll get pics of his new tunnels when I get home.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-27-2012)

----------


## cmack91

Next was my adult female _Grammostola rosea_, 4.5-5"
Tame out of the box


Yes, shes a petsmart T



Next was a _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ but he'll get his own post next.

My most recent addition (in my possesion) is a _Poecilotheria rufilata_, 1.5"


This is the only good pic I have of it right now, but she just molted and is about 1.85". I'll get new pics later.

I have a .5" _Brachypelma vagans_ coming in hopefully on wednesday. 

I also have two scorpions:

First was a _Vaejovis spinigerus_, he's about 3" fully stretched



Then I got a _Pandinus imperator_, at about 4" but I don't have any pics.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-27-2012)

----------


## iPanda

3skulls, your OBT looks like chewbacca xD You have sarlaacs pit...why not chewy? hahahah. 

also...how/when did your t's start webbing? My Avic. Avic hasn't even tried =/ (3" across, maybe more). Been in her current setup for about 2 months ish...just recently started warming it (gets a little cold at night) to keep one of the corners at 78, which she comes and goes from.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-27-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Cmack thanks for sharing. I love their blue feet.  Never got into scorpions. 

Haha panda, when she gets older I could put a little C3PO on her back :p

My OBTs and H. lividum started webbing the first night. My P. irminia webbed up her little fort after about a month of having her, she hasn't webbed at all in her new home. I think it's just up to them and if they feel that they need it. Her log goes about 5" into the soil so I think she feels safe enough.

----------


## 3skulls

> Next was my adult female _Grammostola rosea_, 4.5-5"
> Tame out of the box
> 
> 
> Yes, shes a petsmart T
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ but he'll get his own post next.
> ...


I want to see more of the Pokie as she grows. I don't have any of them yet but one day I will  :Smile: 

My little vagans are a blast. They have made cool little tunnels and pounce on roaches.

----------


## ChrisS

> 3skulls, your OBT looks like chewbacca xD You have sarlaacs pit...why not chewy? hahahah. 
> 
> also...how/when did your t's start webbing? My Avic. Avic hasn't even tried =/ (3" across, maybe more). Been in her current setup for about 2 months ish...just recently started warming it (gets a little cold at night) to keep one of the corners at 78, which she comes and goes from.


My a. avic only webbed a tunnel for her to molt in and didn't web before and hasn't webbed since. I have a friend with 3 a. avics all about the same size and all in identical enclosures, 2 web and one doesn't.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-27-2012)

----------


## iPanda

> Haha panda, when she gets older I could put a little C3PO on her back :p
> 
> My OBTs and H. lividum started webbing the first night. My P. irminia webbed up her little fort after about a month of having her, she hasn't webbed at all in her new home. I think it's just up to them and if they feel that they need it. Her log goes about 5" into the soil so I think she feels safe enough.


omg please do!! i would probably have a nerd attack xD I don't have a cork hide in there, but she has plenty of plant cover...maybe I should glue a hide to the side for her...




> My a. avic only webbed a tunnel for her to molt in and didn't web before and hasn't webbed since. I have a friend with 3 a. avics all about the same size and all in identical enclosures, 2 web and one doesn't.


aww...I would be so sad if she didn't web. It was the whole reason I got her xD

----------


## 3skulls

A. geniculata
Just had a molt the other day. Pretty sure 3rd instar. 



I had laid out a piece of orange so a fruit fly would lay eggs. He ate a couple of maggots then took his first roach the other day.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

G. pulchripes

----------


## sissysnakes

> This one not 100% sure one the exact species, but I think it's a huntsman


It kinda looks like the crab spiders we have around here  :Smile:  Granted I know nothing about spiders they kinda give me the willies... but I still think they are pretty, at a distance.

----------


## 3skulls

My P. irminia came up for a visit tonight  :Smile:

----------

_ChrisS_ (12-04-2012),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016)

----------


## ChrisS

> My P. irminia came up for a visit tonight


How big is she?

----------


## 3skulls

Guessing around 4"

----------


## 3skulls

Just a few pics while I was feeding snakes. 

This guy goes nuts when I go in the room

----------


## ChrisS

More awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing

----------

_3skulls_ (12-09-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

I wish I could take them out for some real photos. Getting pics through webbed up plastic with an iPhone is not always the best :p

----------


## SylverTears

I think tarantulas are awesome but my dad and sister would kill me if I got one!

----------


## cmack91

> I want to see more of the Pokie as she grows. I don't have any of them yet but one day I will 
> 
> My little vagans are a blast. They have made cool little tunnels and pounce on roaches.


I got my _vagans_ in and he's awesome! Quick little thing, I wasn't expecting that. Good appetite too, he slams fruit flies lol. 



He's already molted for me but he looks identical and only grew a micron or two lol.

And a here's a couple more of the _rufilata_ to hold you over.







Her colors aren't coming through very well on my phone but she's already green. Kind of a pain to get pics too. 

Here's the _imperator_. I don't bother him much, he IS the devil lol.



He sits that way 24/7, and attacks anything he can. My friend was holdimg the box he came in on our way home from getting him, and he reached out of an air hole and pinched his finger lol. 

Last but not least, here's the _fasciatum_. I caught him molting this last time and caught a bunch of pics.

When I first got him


 

Growth rate


And molting


 



And finally out

It was so cool to watch, took forever it seemed but what a sight! Everyone needs to see that sometime in their life!

Here is just now, his adult colors are officialy in, and he's just shy of 2"


Sorry for the cell phone pics.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-09-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Whoa!!! That was amazing!!! I would love to see a molt in person.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kevinb

I wish I could get some T's. Versicolor are my fav, unfortunately my gf is terrified of spiders...

----------


## ChrisS

> I wish I could get some T's. Versicolor are my fav, unfortunately my gf is terrified of spiders...


That's a bummer

----------


## kevinb

It is but that's something you got to decide if you can handle if you love someone. And I can handle not owing T's for her.

----------


## 3skulls

My vagans have molted a few times and they are still pretty small. I don't know if they if they just grow slow at first or over all. 

Catching them in molt is always awesome!
Thanks for posting.

----------


## 3skulls

Feeding night. Just a few pics. 

G. pulchripes 


C. fasciatum


A. geniculata (that's a baby roach)


B. smithi Due for a molt, can't wait!


Mods can you move this thread to the invert section??

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Wow! That G. pulchripes  is smokin!  :Surprised:  I love the little stripes on her legs. (Her?)  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (12-09-2012)

----------


## carlson

3skulls your as bad as Chris for showing me Ts and making me want one looks like you have some cool ones any more pics? I'd like to see full encloser pics to get some ideas on how to set them up n the webs look sweet

----------

_3skulls_ (12-09-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

If you look back through this thread you'll see most of my collection. 
I'll get some pics of their setups for you soon. 

I hope she is a she, I haven't been able to sex It yet. Her colors are coming in nicely  :Smile:

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> If you look back through this thread you'll see most of my collection. 
> I'll get some pics of their setups for you soon. 
> 
> I hope she is a she, I haven't been able to sex It yet. Her colors are coming in nicely


This may seem like a silly question, but how do you sex a tarantula? 

And I hope she is a she too.  :Good Job:

----------


## 3skulls

Some you can sex as they get older by their colors. 

The only way I can sex them for sure is using their molt. As they get bigger is easier to spot. You have to look for little flaps between the book lungs for a female. The male won't have it. 
Some people sex them by looking under the spider in that same spot and can tell,I can't. Using the molt is best way IMO 
The spider doesn't always make it easy. Sometime they will ball up the molt or it gets ripped up. If I can get a fresh molt from her I should be able to tell with the next one.

----------


## ChrisS

> 3skulls your as bad as Chris for showing me Ts and making me want one looks like you have some cool ones any more pics? I'd like to see full encloser pics to get some ideas on how to set them up n the webs look sweet


We try lol

 3skulls how many do you currently have in your collection

----------


## 3skulls

Just over 30 including my 3 true spiders. 
But I need more :p

----------


## cmack91

> Just over 30 including my 3 true spiders. 
> But I need more :p


We all need more, lots more  :Twisted:   :Rolleyes2:  lol

----------

_3skulls_ (12-10-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> We all need more, lots more   lol


Yup

----------


## 3skulls

Agreed  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

carlson,
Here are some enclosures I use. This will give you an idea of the sizes you'll need as your T grows. 

First up slings. 
You'll want to keep your slings in something kinda small. Easier to keep humidity up, you can find them faster and they can find food faster. 
You can use vials, coin holders etc.  
Found this at Hobby Lobby in the paint dept. 
(blue cap is a cap for a 1 gallon milk jug)


I also love these boxes. Found at Hobby Lobby an Office Depot. I use these for Ts, roaches and even have some Carpets in the bigger ones. Very sturdy, locking handles and stackable. 
They are called Really Useful Boxes


Inside 


As they get bigger I just move up a size. 


Inside the larger one. 


I'll add a bottle cap for a water bowl. When they are smaller I'll add rocks they don't drown and the food can climb out. 

These round ones interlock. 
OBTs


For a T that doesn't make a web to hide in, I'll place bark in the enclosure and start a hide for them. They will dig around and fix it they way they like it.

----------

_carlson_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Next up

Arboreal's
Got these at Hobby Lobby too. 











I like to gind a round piece of bark, or make it round and place it down into the soil. This will allow them to burrow, hide inside or web it up how they want it. 

After the smaller enclosures I'll move up to glass. These are 2.5 gallon tanks. 
Then up to 5 or 10 gallon tanks. 





This one likes to burrow so most of the tank is dirt (Eco-Earth)






Hope that helps some. 
Any questions feel free to ask.  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (12-16-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thought I would go ahead and add this as well. 

A gum container, Eclipse brand I think. 



Flip open top for cleaning or viewing 


Then another little door for feeding


Pretty cool for a fast little sling.

----------

_Capray_ (01-23-2013),_carlson_ (12-16-2012),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016),_Valentine Pirate_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## carlson

:Smile:  thank you i know what to do. Now gotta figure out my spring pic up a few I've been looking at Obt is one ha and a colbolt one or the one that has white lines on the legs looking like bones.. The list goes on and gets reduced to less and less detail to describe the one I'm trying to think of lol

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Great enclosure ideas! Been trying to settle on a few T's to pick up and it just gets harder and harder to chose, especially now that I've been exposed to the variety in roaches, beetles, amblypygids.... It'll just never end

----------

_3skulls_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## carlson

I'm still getting the idea of a roach colony in my room as being ok haha if I can get over my extreme dislike I might start one just so I can have two or three Ts since we all know if you breed own food you can have more easier ha

----------

_3skulls_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Well if you breed roaches then you can have 100s of Ts  :Very Happy:  

I'm building a roach rack now. I should have starter colonies soon.

----------


## 3skulls

> Great enclosure ideas! Been trying to settle on a few T's to pick up and it just gets harder and harder to chose, especially now that I've been exposed to the variety in roaches, beetles, amblypygids.... It'll just never end


Which ones are you looking at? So many to choose from.  :Smile:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> Which ones are you looking at? So many to choose from.


My must haves so far are A. metallica, P. irminia, P. cambridgei, N. chromatus, G. pulchra, and a red phase G.rosea, but I've yet to really encounter a T I didn't like the sound or look of (other than the dwarf species I suppose, but my mind may change on that). I keep making wishlists from the various invert websites available sections. There's also a member on arachnobards who had sling "packages" earlier this year that I was looking at as well. Too many choices!!

----------


## 3skulls

Very nice list so far. I'm very fond of the Psalms.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> Very nice list so far. I'm very fond of the Psalms.


They're gorgeous! Absolutely fell in love with the huge female P. irminia that was kept at a reptile shop about 2 hours south of my town, but she wasn't for sale (probably couldn't afford her if she was). I'm determined to have a handful of them eventually

----------

_3skulls_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## carlson

How would one of these work for an adult? Thinking Obt but could change haha

----------


## 3skulls

I think that would work for a midsize adult. 5-6" 
Might be a little short for an OBT.

----------


## carlson

K so that would be more for a sub adult Obt or should I just go find something taller for a sub too?

----------


## 3skulls

I can't really tell how tall that is but I would go taller with a OBT. If you get a sling you'll have a while to figure it out. You might find out she likes to stay on the ground.

----------


## carlson

Ya I'm gonna get smallest guy they ship so I can watch it grow and change just gotta decide

----------

_3skulls_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

That's the best way! I love watching them grow.

----------


## carlson

It's gonna be new specially buying something so small in beginning

----------


## 3skulls

Is your OBT nuts? Is she out of water? 

Here is a cool little way I give my Ts a drink or add a little humidity without having to open the enclosure. 

Got this at The Bean Farm for $7



When setting up your Ts new home. Place / drill / melt a hole large enough for the needle but smaller than your T so it doesn't escape!! Place the water bowl near this hole. 







See how she goes after the needle and not your finger?





Hope that helps.

----------

_carlson_ (12-17-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (01-01-2013),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016)

----------


## carlson

That will be used! Genius haha I hate changing water for an animal that likes to bite haha.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

It comes in very handy. 

Well the past few days have been very busy....

They aren't spiders but they are spider food so I'll post them here. 
Been working on building a Roach Rack. Came up with this. 


Heat on each level, breeding tubs up top, baby tub, large colony tub and personal feeder tub. Bottom one is for storage and food. Threw my tools in there for now (don't judge me :p )

Here is an adult female


Adult male


And Xmas came early. As I sit here typing this, I'm watching a female lay her eggs. 




Never thought I would enjoy roaches as much as I do. 

Anyway.. Happy Holidays everyone  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Haha roaches Ish I'm growing towards being cool with a small colony to feed a t once I get one but I don't like roaches

----------


## 3skulls

I used to hate them!! Always saw them as dirty. When I picked up my colony, I got them home and stuck my hand in the tub. I about freaked out! They were crawling all over my hand and I couldn't get them off fast enough. 

Like I said, now I enjoy them. They are fun to watch and make a pretty cool pet.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> I used to hate them!! Always saw them as dirty. When I picked up my colony, I got them home and stuck my hand in the tub. I about freaked out! They were crawling all over my hand and I couldn't get them off fast enough. 
> 
> Like I said, now I enjoy them. They are fun to watch and make a pretty cool pet.


Idk if I could do that haha I'd scream like a little girl. But I guess if I have time ill grow fine wit them

----------

_3skulls_ (12-24-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Ok this is turning into Tarantulas, Spiders and Roaches. 

This girl is cracking me up. I gave them a bit of left over coffee cake tonight. When I came back in to check on them I find this. A gravid girl laying on her back with a big piece of cake in all 6 of her hands :p  :Very Happy: 



Face stuffing at it's best. Don't worry, it's the holidays and you are eating for 30!

----------

_Capray_ (01-23-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-01-2013),_Fraido_ (05-29-2016)

----------


## carlson

Hahahahahaha I never thought cute would come from me describing a roach!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha told you that they weren't that bad :p

----------


## carlson

Haha as long as they all lay on their backs an act cute

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

We can't have roaches here, which sucks.

I want a T and other reptiles  :Sad:  I'd much rather fee roaches than crickets (ewwww)

----------


## 3skulls

Where are you? They are Way better than crickets.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Alberta Canada.

No live Norway rats. Roaches.  :Sad:  hoggie noses too

----------


## 3skulls

Damn that sucks. They wouldn't even be able to breed up there if they got out.

----------


## 3skulls

Well it's time for some new pics. 

Let's go with common names tonight. 

Hey chris, she is less than a year old. So enjoy yours while she is tiny because she won't be for long! 
Suntiger threw this out a couple of days ago. Can't wait to see her  :Smile: 


Chilean Rose. Due for a molt. 


Mexican Red Knee. Her color is way off in the pic. Had a molt 2 weeks ago and getting a nice red now. Due for a new home. 

Nom nom nom


Very excited about this one getting bigger. Brazilian Black all dirty from digging. 


Cobalt Blue had been a very busy, busy spider. 


The baby OBTs are getting bigger. Not looking forward to the day I have to transfer these guys. 


Bigger OBT waiting for a roach. 


Crap pic of my Trinidad Chevron having dinner.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Cobalt blues are a.avic right?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I meant a.versicolor lol

----------


## 3skulls

H. lividum

Mine is still tiny but wow. I cant even follow that webbing or what she has going on in there. Plus she has a huge burrow going on. 

Ok, lights off for about an hour so I sneaked back in. 
She is looking awesome!!!



I wish I could get some real photos of them.

----------


## carlson

I like your Ts 3skulls! More and more I want one soon now room is almost done

----------

_3skulls_ (01-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (01-15-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I like your Ts 3skulls! More and more I want one soon now room is almost done


x2!

----------

_3skulls_ (01-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Picked up this huge beast today. 



Grammosrtola pulchripes
Chaco Golden Knee

----------

_Fraido_ (05-29-2016),_Valentine Pirate_ (01-19-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

What a monster! (How do you feed that tiny thing?!)

----------


## 3skulls

When they are that small they can / will eat Fruit flies, roach legs or cricket legs, she could take down a tiny pinhead cricket. 
What I like to do when I have only one or two tiny slings. I'll leave a small slice of fruit out and collect a few maggots from fruit flies. They eat them right up. 
The only pinheads I can pick up local, you have to buy a box of 30 (so that's a waste) a whole culture of fruit flies is a waste too. I'll also toss them in a leg here and there. After a few feedings it will be able to take down a new born roach. 

Here is one about a year old now. 


They make great first Ts  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisS

Your P. irminia is looking awesome! And so is baby the Chaco. Sorry it took so long to reply.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Picked up this huge beast today. 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammosrtola pulchripes
> Chaco Golden Knee


Tiny spiders freak me out lol

----------


## 3skulls

Did some transfers today and took a few pics. 

B. smithi in her new home. 



C. fasciatum
Getting bigger but still tiny. 



B. albopilosum
Fresh out of a molt. 


L. parahybana
These guys are growing so quick!


Group shot.

----------


## carlson

I'd be worried holding a super small one like that ha I'm clumsy

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. You have to sit very still. When I was transferring the Red Rumps, one shot up the paintbrush, up my hand and up my arm. My GF had to help me find it and get it into a spot I could catch it :p

----------


## carlson

Haha as cool as I find Ts if one did that to me I would scream like a little girl  :Smile:  then I'd have to compose myself

----------

_3skulls_ (01-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I always think I'm going to lose them or move and crush it  :Sad:

----------


## carlson

> Haha. I always think I'm going to lose them or move and crush it


Would be me I'm not too grace full I get parinoid I'm gonna crush a smaller snake small spider idk how i would not

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Ahhh  :Sad: 
Charlotte keeps getting all defensive when I try to go in her cage

----------


## ChrisS

Hey 3skulls do you know what species this little guy is? 



I'm pretty sure he's a jumping spider because of his eyes but not really 100% sure.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that's some type of Jumper. They are almost always hairy with a flat little face. 
I had a bunch over the summer lay sacs for me. If you keep it, they are awesome to watch. They will stalk and hunt their prey.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

> Ahhh 
> Charlotte keeps getting all defensive when I try to go in her cage


A threat pose is always cool to see but not when my hand is near :p

I'll be transferring a P. irminia tonight. Wish me luck. 

Have a cool little set up for him. (Hope this one is a him). I'll post pics in a bit

----------


## 3skulls

Well it wasn't bad. He came out and ran around the outside of his new home. After a few minutes he went inside. By the time I grabbed my phone he was down in his hide. 




Gave him 2 hides at different angles, they are both down in the soil. I'm also trying a wider instead of taller enclosure with him.

----------

_carlson_ (01-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few new updates. 

B. albopilosum - Honduran Curlyhair


P. cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron

With its molt. 


Starting to really get some cool color. 


L. parahybana - Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater. About to pop!


My other one has been very busy. Can't really tell in the pic. It has move a ton of dirt around.  :Smile:

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (02-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

I gotta extra ten gallon with the screen top would that work for a rose hair they have them at pet co bout size of my fist. The top is one that you twist the screw things and it tightens

----------


## 3skulls

That will work. 
Personally I would get a sling so you can watch it grow. A Rose Hair that size is going to be pretty old. If its a male, his next molt could be his final molt. 

Just something to think about.

----------


## carlson

> That will work. 
> Personally I would get a sling so you can watch it grow. A Rose Hair that size is going to be pretty old. If its a male, his next molt could be his final molt. 
> 
> Just something to think about.


Well as it seems a great fellow has offered to help me out with a sling!!  :Wink:  haha I have the perfect spot for a T cage that's in perfect view. Now it's time to wait patiently and get everything set. Do I need a uth? My rooms temp is set to 80 at the normal

----------

_3skulls_ (02-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:Very Happy: 

80* is good. If I remember right, a Chilean rose is good between 75-85*

My T room stays right around 80-82* and they are doing great. No UTH needed.

----------


## carlson

Perfect  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

carlson, you PM is full. :p
I'm hoping to pick everyone up next Saturday at the show (if not before)

Then we will see how the weather does.

----------


## 3skulls

Figured I would add these here as well. 

B. vagans 


OBTs are getting bigger!!

----------


## carlson

> carlson, you PM is full. :p
> I'm hoping to pick everyone up next Saturday at the show (if not before)
> 
> Then we will see how the weather does.


Ha k sweet  :Smile:  sounds awesome! And ill delete some pms I didn't realize how fast it fills up haha

----------


## 3skulls

Mr. Popular.

----------


## spankege

I would also like to add to this awesome thread. Here is my a. Avic

----------

_3skulls_ (02-08-2013)

----------


## TJ_Burton

I had a cobalt once upon a time. He was less than agreeable and our relationship ended after what was essentially a sword fight.

----------


## 3skulls

> I would also like to add to this awesome thread. Here is my a. Avic


Looks like a cool set up. Add some more pics if you have any! 
My T guy has a few different Avics right now, wish I could grab a few.

----------


## 3skulls

carlson, picked everything up tonight. 

Here is the score. 
4 Honduran Curlyhairs
4 Chacos
4 Roses
3 LPs
1 A. Metallica  





G. rosea

----------

_carlson_ (02-09-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I had a cobalt once upon a time. He was less than agreeable and our relationship ended after what was essentially a sword fight.


This post is wonderful.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Any on know the going price for a 
P. Metalica? I think they are absolutely stunning!

----------


## 3skulls

Damn. I thought you said A. Metallica

P. metallica slings go for $175

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Damn. I thought you said A. Metallica
> 
> P. metallica slings go for $175


Yeah, if not more.

----------


## carlson

> carlson, picked everything up tonight. 
> 
> Here is the score. 
> 4 Honduran Curlyhairs
> 4 Chacos
> 4 Roses
> 3 LPs
> 1 A. Metallica  
> 
> ...


 :Smile:  looks like you got some nice pick ups!! Temps are starting to get into the thirties now so not sure what temp you need for shipping my pm is empty now again  :Smile:  haha

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya I heard they were pretty expensive looks like I will be saving up for my next T.

----------


## 3skulls

I want some really bad. I just don't think I'm ready for any pokies yet. :o

----------


## 3skulls

First good find of the year. 
Anyone have an ID on this spider?

----------


## carlson

Those look like the creepy ones that are all over my trailer underside and if not lucky i find one in my house

----------

_3skulls_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are fun to keep and free. 

Some other finds today.

----------


## 3skulls

Chaco getting bigger. Molted a couple of days ago. 




One of my bigger LPs molted. The other should be going soon. 



One of these will be going to carlson  soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) 

Growth rate. 

Starting about 14 months ago. 










Today

----------


## carlson

> One of these will be going to carlson  soon


 :Smile:   :Smile:  this is where the dancing fruit is needed in tapatalk! Haha hopfully Minnesota starts to warm up soon I'm right off the southern tip of the big lake so hopfully soon it flips and warms up!

----------

_3skulls_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

What type of T are you getting nick?!

----------

_carlson_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Is it normal that Charlotte hasn't molted? :/

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah. At that size and age, she might only molt once a year if that. 

They grow very slow compared to others. 

These spiders are about the same age. 
Chaco 

Chilean rose (water dish is a bottle cap)

----------


## carlson

> What type of T are you getting nick?!


A rose hair  :Smile:  the house will sit on my desk while small then finial house will sit on my female rack

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Here is a very good care sheet for G. rosea. 

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

----------

_carlson_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So a guy over on Arachnoboards IDed the spider as 

Gladicosa pulchra


I don't always have the best of luck when keeping wild caught but I have her all set up. Maybe she'll lay a sac.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Got her setup.

----------


## 3skulls

Hope to come home and find a huge LP looking all pretty.

----------


## carlson

Jeez big girl there ha bout hand sized?

----------


## 3skulls

They are right around palm size. 
They will be the biggest T I have as of now  :Smile: 

http://www.reptilepark.com.au/animalprofile.asp?id=164

Can't wait to get home and see her.

----------


## carlson

Nice snap more pics, o an some little rose pics if you feel inclined  :Smile:  haha

----------

_3skulls_ (02-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Here she is, I'll leave her be until she hardens up. 


Here are the new roses. 
The iPhone is not good at macros. 




And my millipede.

----------

_carlson_ (02-13-2013)

----------


## carlson

Their so tiny haha Minnesota needs to warm up!

----------


## 3skulls

We had a cold front today. 
Look for 3 days with the lows above 35, starting on a Monday.

----------


## carlson

Same here we have lows of 3 and below

----------


## 3skulls

Screw that, haha. Well they won't do much growing before it warms up.

----------


## carlson

Haha ya this cold is brutal sometimes pumped to get one tho so gotta hurry up.

----------

_3skulls_ (02-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Caught this girl last year, her first night at home I walked in on this...



Six part video.

youtube video



youtube video



youtube video



youtube video



youtube video



youtube video



Thought you all would like to see.

----------


## carlson

That's cool! I always wondered what that looks like, when she has bottom webbing done and has just laid the yellow sack down it looks like a chicken egg cracked open haha. And doing it all with her ass she deserves a medal haha

----------


## 3skulls

They are some of the coolest little animals to watch. The yellow was 100s of little eggs. 

Spiders are amazing.

----------


## carlson

That's nuts I cant wait for mn to get warm it's 22 today!! Haha getting warm gonna have to bust out the shorts

----------


## 3skulls

The G. pulchra I caught the other day laid a sac.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-17-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (02-17-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> The G. pulchra I caught the other day laid a sac.


I saw G. pulchra and all I could think was big black shiny tarantula  :Rolleyes2:  Very cool though! I love watching the garden spider's sacs hatch out

----------

_3skulls_ (02-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Gladicosa pulchra  :Very Happy: 

I wish I had a Grammostola pulchra with a sac!!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice bro how long does it take for them to hatch?

----------

_3skulls_ (02-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I had a few hatch last year and I can't remember. It's not long, a few weeks. 
Then they ride on the mothers back for a bit. 

Laid on 02-16-13
Ill keep her status updated.

----------

_carlson_ (02-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

That's goofy seeing spiders and scorps carry their babies like that

----------


## 3skulls

Last year I didn't notice the babies started leaving until I saw little wolf spiders floating past my face :o

----------


## 3skulls

Small update. 


P. irminia 
I get to see her for a few mins each week. It's well worth the wait. 



All of my smaller OBTs have molted this week. They are starting to get some size  :Smile:  



(Letting some of these go)

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (02-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

Sweet, I like the orange on that girls legs. Minnesota is slowly warming up ha

----------


## 3skulls

They are really a great looking T in person. I wish I could get a good pic of my bigger one. 
If i get some time this weekend, I'm setting the studio up. So I'll try to get some T pics as well.

----------


## carlson

Nice should look sweet. Your pms are full btw lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha oops.

----------


## 3skulls

Set the studio up and got a few shots  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

You gonna put them here or a new thread?

----------


## carlson

O and getting warmer!!

----------

_3skulls_ (02-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

oops

Here are the pics

Lasiodora parahbana


Grammostola pulchripes




Gladicosa pulchra (true spider)

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-10-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (02-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

Those turned out sweet what kinda camera you using?

----------

_3skulls_ (02-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!

Canon 20d with a 100mm Macro

I wish I could get more of them out for a photo.

----------


## carlson

I need to get a nice macro lens. Also need some good outdoor ones, building the new camera up got the base camera and lens now.

----------


## 3skulls

Put all your money into lenses. Good ones will last forever.

----------


## carlson

That's what I'm gonna do I just bought a Nikon package that has two starting lenses. My next big purchase will be on a real good outdoor one ive been looking at its a bad ass lens I had one like it for my 35mm set and I loved how chrisp it was.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I just started getting into tarantulas.  :Smile:  I have a spiderling brachypelma vagans (Mexican redrump). I would like to get a nice camera for when he gets bigger. I've seen some absolutely amazing photos of tarantulas on arachnoboards and his growth is something I would like to try and document. He never really comes out of the little cave he made though. :/


His cave is craftily built under the piece of cork in his setup.  :Smile:  to give you an idea of how big he is this little setup is 2.5 inches x2.5 inches  x 4 inches 
Tiny.

----------

_3skulls_ (02-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It will come out more once it starts getting bigger. My vagans make some really good tunnels  :Smile:  
They are now just oven an inch and I see them out more and more. 

I'm a member over there as well. 
Keep us updated!!

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (03-01-2013)

----------


## carlson

Where do you get those little cages? Would one like that work for the rose?

----------


## 3skulls

Hobby Lobby. 
Something longer rather than taller would be better for her.

----------


## carlson

K we just had a hobby lobby open up here too

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I need to find something epic for Charlotte. I feel the exo terra sucks :/

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> It will come out more once it starts getting bigger. My vagans make some really good tunnels  
> They are now just oven an inch and I see them out more and more. 
> 
> I'm a member over there as well. 
> Keep us updated!!


Awesome. I thought something was wrong with the little guy. :/. 
I will definitely keep you all updated via both forums.  :Smile:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> Where do you get those little cages? Would one like that work for the rose?


You can get the little enclosures at Jamiestarantulas.com. They cost like 7 bucks.  :Smile: ) good for spiderlings. They also carry nice affordable acrylic adult tarantula enclosures.

----------


## carlson

how's this one?

----------


## 3skulls

That will work.  :Smile: 

Just a heads up, you can buy that cube for around $3

----------

_carlson_ (03-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

P. irminia was out for min. Have to try to get shots while I can.

----------


## 3skulls

I keep finding these little grubs in leaf litter. Going to hold on to this one and see what they turn into.

----------


## carlson

Those look fimilar like we have a type in Minnesota. Are they like pinky long an thick? The kind round here are and black not sure what they make haha

----------


## 3skulls

I'm guessing its some type of beetle,
Just it sure of which kind. 

Hey I just ordered a bunch of vents to make some more enclosures. If you are interested in that style let me know  :Wink:

----------


## carlson

What do they look like? I'm trying to find something ha I may go look at hobby lobby this weekend

----------


## 3skulls

Same ones that were talked about above. If you end up getting one at Hobby Lobby, let me know and I'll send you a vent so you don't have to order any. 



Better yet, for a rosea look over by the model cars. They have boxes for models, baseballs, footballs etc. 

Here is what I keep my terrestrial slings in. 


They are about $2 at Hobby Lobby

Something like this will work for her as well.  (Cups on the left)

----------


## carlson

K next day off I'm gonna make a trip up there I wanna get a nice clear one even tho shell hide a ton but I may have a good spot on my tv stand in living room for her :Smile:  temps are climbing!! Lows in the 20s now

----------


## 3skulls

Mine doesn't use her hide at all. 

I'm sick of the cold!!

----------


## carlson

Nice hopefully she'll spend time in the open. I like snowboarding but not cold 35 is nice haha

----------


## 3skulls

Something like this would be good for her. 
3.5 x 3.5 x 4.5

----------


## carlson

Sweet how do you make the vent hole?

----------


## 3skulls

Hole saw. Just drill a smaller pilot first and take it slow. Should be able to live in something that size for a year or so.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Checked in in everyone. 
Here are some new pics. 

I really wish I could get better pics of the tunnels and webbing some of these awesome creatures make. 

Here is "Sarlacs" pit. 


Chilean rose


Centipedes doing good!!



vagans have molted. They are getting bigger. (Still have 3 left that I'm letting go)


My big OBT lurking in her web. 

I have to find a way to capture her webbing to share with you guys. 
Might have to work on that this weekend.

----------

_carlson_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## carlson

The obt just looks like she wants to bite you lol just a quick nip and scamper  :Smile:  nice pics!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I'm sure she would :p

Thanks

----------


## carlson

Like this  :Smile:  it's 3x3.5 tho

----------

_3skulls_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's perfect. 
Is it the baseball case?  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

> That's perfect. 
> Is it the baseball case?


Yes sir it is  :Smile:  what size hole saw should I get? I'm gonna grab the drill bit kind when I go get the tubing for my co2 chamber

----------


## 3skulls

1" 


Smaller pilot first. Just put it right in the center of the top and you are set. They shipped the vents today. 
The vent in held in place with 4 tabs. You can place a drop of glue but they hold pretty good.

----------


## carlson

K ill grab one Saturday. Hoping it warm up soon it's been nice during the day just still teens at night

----------


## Poseidon

Apologies if you've already answered this, 3sulls, but what's your favorite tarantula in your collection?

----------

_3skulls_ (03-08-2013),_threezero_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha that video is awesome. 

It's hard for me to pick favorites. 

Grammostola pulchripes - Chaco Golden Knee because she got me back into Ts. And they are just a cool T

Psalmopoeus irminia - Venezuelan Suntiger. She looks awesome, quick but I don't get to see her much. 

Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater. They are growing so fast. Can't wait until they are giants. 

Pterinochilus murinus - Usambara Orange Baboon "OBT". The color and the webbing puts these way up there. I was never really into them until I picked one up just to have. 

Those are a few. Some of my slings are still so tiny that they are hard to judge still.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I'm picking up a grammasota pulchra (brazilian black) today!!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I'm picking up a grammasota pulchra (brazilian black) today!!!!


I have one that's about an inch or so. Can't wait until she starts to get some size. 
Post pics!!

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> I have one that's about an inch or so. Can't wait until she starts to get some size. 
> Post pics!!


 I definitely will as soon as the pet store opens and I pick him up.  :Smile:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I just picked up my Brazilian black tarantula. Here's some pics of the T and his new enclosure.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

He's moved 2 inches since i put him in his new enclosure yesterday. I know brazilian blacks are supposed to be pet rocks but i figured he would want to take shelter or something since he's still only about an inch and a half. Is this normal behavior for such a young Brazilian?

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not sure if its normal. Mine looks to be about that same size and never hides. Might take a couple days to settle in. 
They like it dry like a G. rosea. 

Congrats on the new T

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> I'm not sure if its normal. Mine looks to be about that same size and never hides. Might take a couple days to settle in. 
> They like it dry like a G. rosea. 
> 
> Congrats on the new T


Okay. He moved some more. He seems to like to just chill. I'm so excited to watch him eventually grow. I put him in his new enclosure yesterday. Should I try feeding him today or give him another day or so to settle in?

----------


## 3skulls

You can try today but it won't hurt to wait a few days. 
They grow really slow. I think I picked mine up in November and haven't seen a molt yet.

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## itchmynipple

arent you afraid it will bite you at all? LOL

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> arent you afraid it will bite you at all? LOL


I'm sure it will eventually happen due to some fault of my own but that doesn't detour me from appreciating an animal who I can handle so long as I keep in mind the true nature of the animal itself.  :Smile:  Im not as brave as some tarantula keepers. I try and keep only more docile species. Although once I have more experience there are a few more unruly species that I have my eye on.  :Smile:  I'm just fascinated by them. :/

----------

_3skulls_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## itchmynipple

perhaps im not getting my point across, there venomous to humans right?

or can you take out there venom

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> perhaps im not getting my point across, there venomous to humans right?
> 
> or can you take out there venom


Similar to a wasp sting. Although I've never been bitten. Just done research.

----------


## 3skulls

It can can anywhere from a bee sting to throwing up with muscle cramps for a few days to a week or more.  :Smile:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> It can can anywhere from a bee sting to throwing up with muscle cramps for a few days to a week or more.


I should have been more clear. The 2
Different species of tarantulas
I own have bites like wasp stings (brachypelma vagans and grammastola pulcha) but there are species that can give you a terrible bite that makes you feel like absolute crap. As mentioned above. So since I said "like a wasp sting" do NOT go out and buy any tarantula. Some of them are down right mean with a nasty bite. thanks for correcting. Don't want people buying up trapdoor spiders!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Gladicosa pulchra update. 

Her babies are starting to leave her back. There are babies floating around my T room. 
You can spot one here. Very tiny. 

Getting them set up. 


Looks like ill have to get some fruit flys  :Sad: 
Hate messing with them.

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So they are not Spiders or Ts but ill add them here. 
Took the dogs for a walk today. 
Found all kinds of cool stuff. 

First up, a ton of millipedes. 
Abacion genus. 




I'm really getting into millipedes.  :Smile: 

This huge grub. Maybe a June bug


Some awesome little snails for my native tank. 


My girlfriend found these eggs. 

We think these are frogs. 


And these are salamanders. 


We are going to try and hatch them out. 

I keep finding more wolf spiders  :Very Happy:  up to around 20 babies now. She has a few more on her back.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ive always tried to keep a few T's around, cuz they're just so fascinating, easy to keep, and don't take up but the tiniest of spaces  :Very Happy: . Currently I only have a 3 year old G.rosea, and two stripe tail scorpions, but there is an adorable  baby B. smithi we just got in at work im considering bringing home.... :Wink: (also considering a cobalt blue too) My husband was terrified of spiders when we first met, but now he holds my young rosehair.  :Smile:  I used to have a bunch of these guys too, years ago, cuz theyre just so awesome:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-10-2013)

----------


## Anatopism

Had my T ockerti out today, and no hair flicks (a rarity)! 



Also.... fun with bottle caps and a very patient G rosea the other day. A family found this rosea in their house, a month after moving in, cruising around in their closet  :Smile:  





So difficult not to just try and buy every tarantula I come across x.x So many I still want!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

What species is that? 

Feel free to post some pics of your rosea  :Smile: 
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## 3skulls

> Had my T ockerti out today, and no hair flicks (a rarity)! 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.... fun with bottle caps and a very patient G rosea the other day. A family found this rosea in their house, a month after moving in, cruising around in their closet  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, they just found it walking around? That's awesome!! 
Yes I try to keep myself from getting more. I'll go threw a phase where I'll grab a bunch up then try to hold off. 

Now I want millipedes.

----------


## Anatopism

> Wait, they just found it walking around? That's awesome!! 
> Yes I try to keep myself from getting more. I'll go threw a phase where I'll grab a bunch up then try to hold off. 
> 
> Now I want millipedes.


I had a bumblebee millipede ones. Adorable critters (my boyfriend gagged when I told him this, haha!). I'm not afraid of much, but centipedes give me the willies! They are certainly neat, but there are many other more dangerous animals out there I'd rather interact with currently. 

Yep.. family just found the thing walking across the floor of their closet. Haha. My ex at the time still worked at Petco, which is how I ended up with it. Family called in, surprisingly calm, asking what to do. they were instructed how to capture it (not knowing the species over the phone I think makes the family extra brave), and they brought it in. This poor rosea is so tolerant. Also the first spider I did a pinch grab of. Will try to get more photos  :Smile:  With the botle cap photo at one point he climbed upside down on my hand then (excuse the anthropomorphism) apparently had the realization that roseas do not typically climb. I righted my hand and this guy still sat holding on extra tight as if it didn't realize it was OK to move again. Needed a bit of extra coaxing before he walked off as if on cracking ice over a lake, or somebody climbing a ladder who looks down after being told 'Don't look down!'... very very tentatively, and holding extra tight with every foot available!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-11-2013)

----------


## threezero

that picture with a bottle cap no top of the rosea is neat!!! bet you got alot of likes for that on instagram  :Wink:

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah centipedes still freak me out some. I have 2 local ones in my collection. Saw one chewing on a roach yesterday. 

Yes your family was brave. :p most people freak out over a little house spider and they are hunting Ts.

----------


## 3skulls

Damn, they all came in on the same day!!! 

Did some good cookin at work yesterday. What's on the menu? 
Boiled and baked leaves with a side of baked oak. 



Made an awesome mix for my millipedes and isopods. This wood was nice and chewed up. 


My mix. 
Aspen
Rotten Oak
Leaf Litter
Coconut Fiber
Pinch of Vermiculite 
Pinch of Perlite 

Gave this girl a new home and placed some new friends in with her. 


Also grabbed some more snails today. 


And fed the little baby wolf spiders their first meal, Fruit Flies. (I hate fruit flies)


Can you tell that I'm in a heavy bug phase :o

----------


## carlson

How are the roses coming  :Smile:

----------


## Anatopism

> that picture with a bottle cap no top of the rosea is neat!!! bet you got alot of likes for that on instagram


Haha, some likes on instagram  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

Doing good!
If I feed tonight ill snap some pics  :Smile: 

The Tarantula Keepers Guide is thick and very detailed. Just flipping through it looks like a ton of info. For $12-$15 I would go ahead and grab a copy.

----------

_carlson_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

K ill look into it

----------


## 3skulls

Pics. 
One of the G. rosea. Doing great, waiting for the weather. 


That big yucky grub. 


P. irminia  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Yay rose  :Smile:  hope this warm weather hurries up!! What kinda grub is that it looks huge

----------

_3skulls_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

That grub looks DELICIOUS!!!! No seriously.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have no idea what it is. It's pinky size and it kinda grosses me out.  :Razz:  
I see it in there moving around and it makes a crazy noise sometimes. I'm hoping it turns into something cool.

----------


## Mike41793

> That grub looks DELICIOUS!!!! No seriously.


Lol wth?!

----------


## carlson

> I have no idea what it is. It's pinky size and it kinda grosses me out.  
> I see it in there moving around and it makes a crazy noise sometimes. I'm hoping it turns into something cool.


Haha creepy a grub you don't know what it will turn into. Do you gotta feed it?

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

This is how gremlin stories start!
Don't feed it after midnight!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They always say don't feed after midnight but..... They never say what time you can start feeding again. 

I threw it in with my millipede mix. Found it in decaying wood so I thought that would work.

----------


## shelliebear

I LOVE spiders, haven't handled a tarantula yet, but want one soon...
I keep a few spiders I find round town for "observation" for a few days, then let them go. I've kept hobos, grass spiders, running crab spiders, ground spiders, jumpers of many varieties, Pardosa sp. wolf spiders, so many more! I love them. Waiting for them all to wake up from their winter nap. It has been lonely here  :Sad:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Lol wth?!


Whaaat! Its all juicy looking. Just waiting for someone to sink their teeth into it! MMMM!! Would go good with a nice cold beer!


Also 3skulls you were my 420th Thank! wink wink wink wink!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice. 

There were a ton of baby wolf spiders out today. Hurry up spring!!!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Also 3skulls you were my 420th Thank! wink wink wink wink!


Winking that many times you'd look like you're twitching out.

----------

_Capray_ (03-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-16-2013),_shelliebear_ (03-14-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Winking that many times you'd look like you're twitching out.


Winky wink winkity wink wink

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Winky wink winkity wink wink


http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/t...l_tourette.htm

----------


## threezero

that grub is disgusting haha, cant wait to see what it turns into

----------

_3skulls_ (03-17-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Upgraded Charlottes cage. Didn't really like the exo terra nano:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> Upgraded Charlottes cage. Didn't really like the exo terra nano:


What are the downsides of the nano cause I was thinking about getting one. :/

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I really didn't like how small it was. Like it was really hard for me to get her out unless I took the screen off the top and opened the door. I'm still a T n00b.

Also, the background would need to be removed. Crickets can get back there and hide.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> I really didn't like how small it was. Like it was really hard for me to get her out unless I took the screen off the top and opened the door. I'm still a T n00b.
> 
> Also, the background would need to be removed. Crickets can get back there and hide.


Okay... So it looks neat but isn't practical. Got it. Thank you.  :Smile:  think ill just stick with acrylics and 5 gallons.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Yeah. I find it was just a waste of money so I picked up the vertical cricket keeper. It also gives her more floor space as well.

----------


## medicinhed

I think 27 pages means, lol, a lot of snake keepers are also spider fans. 

I have a Pink Zebra Beauty sling that excavated a deep and impressive burrow. Safe to say I'm getting more Ts.

----------


## carlson

skulls I can't win in Minnesota!

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> skulls I can't win in Minnesota!


Carl I think we both and agree that we wish that was in Celsius LOL

----------


## carlson

Psh idk what that would be in Celsius all I know is too much winter! Started in November

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Psh idk what that would be in Celsius all I know is too much winter! Started in November


LOL you noob.

14 C is 57 F

25 C is 77 F

27 C is 80 F

19 C is 66 F


I think you get it.

----------


## carlson

That would be nice ha

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> I think 27 pages means, lol, a lot of snake keepers are also spider fans. 
> 
> I have a Pink Zebra Beauty sling that excavated a deep and impressive burrow. Safe to say I'm getting more Ts.


Truth. You should try and get a pic of your T when he pops out to say hello.  :Smile:

----------

medicinhed (03-16-2013)

----------


## carlson

Eco earth for a Rose good substrate? I'm gonna get that little container set up then when she comes but her in and put the vent in place

----------


## medicinhed

> Eco earth for a Rose good substrate? I'm gonna get that little container set up then when she comes but her in and put the vent in place


Tamp down the eco earth. That's what I use. Its easier for the sling to burrow if the want with firmer substrate.

----------

_carlson_ (03-16-2013)

----------


## medicinhed

Ack! Should have mentioned. Don't get the brick type of eco earth. Like what you would use for BPs. 

Too much of a pain to get right for Ts. 
Get the fluffy type. My PZB just dug out an increasingly impressive tunnel which is completely visible through the cup. Make sure to fill the cup about 2/3 high when tamped.

----------

_carlson_ (03-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

carlson, your T molted.  :Smile: 


Did a couple of transfers too. 
A. metallica 


G. rosea


G. pulchra peeking out


Baby Chacos molted  :Smile: 


OBT  hunting

----------

_carlson_ (03-19-2013),medicinhed (03-18-2013)

----------


## medicinhed

where did you get those square talll T boxes with the vents? Want hard for arboreal slings.

----------


## 3skulls

I make them.   :Smile: 
Have lots more if you're interested.

----------


## 3skulls

Terrestrial 


Fossorial 


Arboreal


I also place a little hole so you can water them without having to open the enclosure. 






 :Smile:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

My gf brought home a beautiful avicularia Metallica today(Iridescent pink toe) !!!! Unsexed and a little over 2 inches and 100% awesome.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice!  Mine is still very small. It started making some tiny little webs in her plant  :Very Happy: 

Rehoused a couple of more things tonight. 

First up. 
Ornithoctoninae sp.
Top View


This is deep! Dig little one dig. 
2 full bricks of coconut fiber. 


Here she is. Very pretty in person. 


Got the real camera out and got some pics. I'll try and get them up in a couple of days. 


And "Sarlac" in her new home. 


Non-spider but thought I would share anyway. 
New home for my Spring Peeper



Checking out the baby spiders.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

How much would you charge for a cage like the one for your frog!!

I cannot find boxes like that ANYWHERE!!

----------


## 3skulls

Sending PM

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

UUugh! Okay, so I have this new Avicularia Metallica but I just realized that under the Latin name it say Goliath pink toe  which at first I thought was another common name but I started researching and I found out that there is a species that goes by the common name of Goliath pink toe and the Latin name for that particular T is avicularia braunshauseni. Here is the kicker! As it pertains to google both species look very similar when young. That's frustrating.

----------


## carlson

Thanks for the pick!! :Smile:  my buddy set me up with a few starter hissing roaches. Ish hopeing they get a good colony going so they can go to her. But since ill have extra I may be getting a bearded dragon lol

----------


## 3skulls

> UUugh! Okay, so I have this new Avicularia Metallica but I just realized that under the Latin name it say Goliath pink toe  which at first I thought was another common name but I started researching and I found out that there is a species that goes by the common name of Goliath pink toe and the Latin name for that particular T is avicularia braunshauseni. Here is the kicker! As it pertains to google both species look very similar when young. That's frustrating.


I'm not understanding. You purchased a metallica and they gave you a braunshauseni? 

When dealing with Ts, I would always go with the scientific name over a common name. 

@carlson
I'm not sure if hissers make great feeders (for Ts or Dragons) Their shell is much harder than a very soft dubia.

I would look into that before you go that route for sure. If you do get a colony going, I would trade a few roaches so I could have a few Hissers as pets.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Okay. More specific. My gf picked up a Avicularia Metallica yesterday. I later noticed that it said Goliath pink to under it. What I think happened is the workers at pet club must have tried to write in the common names under the Latin names. I researched it all night and I am 99.9% sure she is a Metallica but it seems to be growing at an alarming rate. Lol. When I saw it last week it looked to be about an inch and when my gf brought the T home yesterday I noticed the same T was now almost two inches. Then When I found out that the Goliath and the iridescent pink toes both look very similar young I had to start researching. I don't think it's a Goliath anymore but I will still be posting some pics so someone can give me a more educated opinion  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ah. Ok. 

Maybe it just molted between the time you saw it and she picked it up. 
No matter what, you got a new T :p

I'm sure you'll be able to get a better idea in a few months. 
And yes, let's see some pics when you get them.

----------


## carlson

I know he uses hissers for his neighbors bearded dragon I guess the dragons love them haha, I'm gonna try the nymphs for the t after I go trough the dubies I get from you. So ya hoping they work cuz the one guy says his dragons love them and my buddy feeds the nymphs to tokays. And one it progresses past these seven ill gladly hook you up with a few they still creep me out lol

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> Ah. Ok. 
> 
> Maybe it just molted between the time you saw it and she picked it up. 
> No matter what, you got a new T :p
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to get a better idea in a few months. 
> And yes, let's see some pics when you get them.






I snapped a couple of pictures of her this morning.  :Smile:  I wanted to get some better pictures because as you can see she is all hunkered down but since we picked her up yesterday I don't want to stress her out by trying to get her to move. As I get more pics I'll put them up.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Oh cool. 
She doesn't look anything like my A. metallica... But mine is still very little. 
.5" 
Bad pic.

----------


## Anatopism

Somebody give me a spider with a similar temperament to C fasciatum. I'm reading a bit about being hair kicking burrows (sounds like my B vagans  :Smile: )... so more so defensive than aggressive, but anyone here have personal experience? Not finding as much info as I'd like about them  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

I only have these monsters!!


Never seen them try to kick hairs but they are all different. Mine like to dig around but don't really burrow. I have seen some do some heavy webbing. 
Mine are just starting to web after I gave them some anchor points. (I think this is key for webbing)

One of them is starting to do some major rearranging :p
I,ll try to get some pics tomorrow.

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

In the pics I have seen, their webbing reminds me of Halloween type of webbing. 
Not as heavy as an OBT or GBB. More draped over anchor points.

----------


## 3skulls

Non-spider, my Carpet laid a clutch!!  Pic in my snake link in my signature. 


Everyone is enjoying their new homes.
Including another non-spider. The Spring Peeper


G. rosea in her cube.

She dug a tunnel in her hide and made a Back door  :Smile: 

Avic metallica 
Making some little webs. 



OBT molted


Peeking in

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

True Spider update. 

So I caught about 15 of the Wolf Spider babies as they were crawling all around the bug room. 


Gladicosa pulchra


Unknown. 


How do you feed these little guys?
They better love me for this. 
So I placed cloth of the end of a straw. 


Poke a hole in top of the fruit fly cup


Suck them up in the straw 2-3 at a time as they crawl out. Slide the coin over the hole. Blow the flies into the vial. 

Best way I have found so far. Fruit flies are a pain in the @ss

That's all for now.

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice! I can't wait for the weather to warm up!!

----------


## carlson

O and....  they still creep me out lol but once the colony gets up and running I'd gladly send a few your way.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> True Spider update. 
> 
> So I caught about 15 of the Wolf Spider babies as they were crawling all around the bug room. 
> 
> 
> Gladicosa pulchra
> 
> 
> Unknown. 
> ...


This reminded me of the story of ozzy snorting ants lmao

----------

_3skulls_ (03-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

spring! It's almost here!! Next week I'm off work so i gots tons of stuff to do, gonna pick up some eco earth and should I just get a small hollow log to put in with her?

----------


## 3skulls

It needs to hurry up!! I'm sick of the cold. 
Yeah any type of little hide will work.

----------

_carlson_ (03-22-2013)

----------


## Anatopism

Getting a C fasciatum, P irminia, and a surprise sling tomorrow  :Smile:  pretty excited! Also got my A diversipes, G pulchra and pulchripes into new homes with pictures  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Getting a C fasciatum, P irminia, and a surprise sling tomorrow  pretty excited! Also got my A diversipes, G pulchra and pulchripes into new homes with pictures


Post the pics!!
P. irminia is a top favorite. I hope to breed mine  :Smile: 

Here are some OBT feeding videos and a video of my bigger OBT. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ilsbq-W05g&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMYWWwYpTE0&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dZtT9SScjI&sns=em

----------


## carlson

Wow the webbing in there is amazing! After I get the first and comfortable I'm sure ill want an Obt ha I already do

----------


## 3skulls

They are really cool. I'm glad I picked them up. 
I uploaded a video of one that burrows instead of webbing. I can't get it to load.

----------


## Anatopism

Excuse the hipstergram. My iphone takes better pictures than my little point and shoot most of the time, and I have too much fun with the instant filters  :Razz:  

G pulchripes:


G pulchra



New C fasciatum (she is more gorgeous in person than I was expecting - she just molted a few days before she came to me)!


New P irminia, who fortunately, cut me some slack with her rehousing  :Smile:  


Any idea of this species? Found it repotting some plants I bought today, that were mostly sitting outside in Olympia WA. Kind looks like the little wolf spiders we had in NE, but not as dark. I'm guessing he's probably local, anyway  :Smile:  For size reference, he is on the side of a pill bottle, and the hole is between 1-2mm.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

How big is your tiger rump? 
What was the surprise sling?

I just got Spiders of North America but haven't really got into it yet. 
I'm not good at IDing at all. The pedipalps look huge!! 

irminia and pulchripes are 2 of my favorites for sure.

----------


## Anatopism

> How big is your tiger rump? 
> What was the surprise sling?
> 
> I just got Spiders of North America but haven't really got into it yet. 
> I'm not good at IDing at all. The pedipalps look huge!! 
> 
> irminia and pulchripes are 2 of my favorites for sure.


His pedipalps ARE huge  :Smile:  The tiger rump is maybe as big around (toe tips) as a soda can? I'll see if I can get size reference pic later today. She was SPASTIC on rehousing... Made me more nervous than the irminia, probably because she is also so heavy footed and she alms her feet down as she tramples around in a panic. Lol. 

Oh! Surprise sling is a red color form Rosea  :Smile:  forgot to get photos since it is so itty bitty and looks like any other sling  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

> His pedipalps ARE huge  The tiger rump is maybe as big around (toe tips) as a soda can? I'll see if I can get size reference pic later today. She was SPASTIC on rehousing... Made me more nervous than the irminia, probably because she is also so heavy footed and she alms her feet down as she tramples around in a panic. Lol. 
> 
> Oh! Surprise sling is a red color form Rosea  forgot to get photos since it is so itty bitty and looks like any other sling


Ok, she is much more "furry" than mine but they are still tiny. 
My Bigger OBT was the same way. She ran out into a plastic tub and I could hear her running. She did about 3 laps at 100mph :p

My irminia fought the chopstick when I rehoused her. Crazy how strong they are. Really hoping my little one is a male  :Smile: 

I have a ton of transfers coming up soon.

----------


## carlson

Do you see what I see!? We may have a day ok to ship coming up!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I hope so!!! 
You need a T  :Very Happy: 

Oh Mike, here are the 2 best webbers. 

This one just made this. Was not there when I did the feeding videos. 
1.


This one was made within the first week. 
2.


With anchor points they'll make some really cool webs.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

I do need that rose her home will be ready lol

----------


## Mike41793

> I hope so!!! 
> You need a T 
> 
> Oh Mike, here are the 2 best webbers. 
> 
> This one just made this. Was not there when I did the feeding videos. 
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so sick. 

Hey nicky, you're not the only one waiting for weather to warm up...  :Wink:

----------


## 3skulls

:Very Happy: 

Does anyone know the video code so a thumbnail of the video shows up? Instead of the play button? (Maybe its just my phone)

Here is one of my millipedes. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R_m42WAat0&sns=em

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## Anatopism

> Ok, she is much more "furry" than mine but they are still tiny. 
> My Bigger OBT was the same way. She ran out into a plastic tub and I could hear her running. She did about 3 laps at 100mph :p
> 
> My irminia fought the chopstick when I rehoused her. Crazy how strong they are. Really hoping my little one is a male 
> 
> I have a ton of transfers coming up soon.



I took her out to take a photo for size reference... aaand about vomitted out of panic when she so kindly pointed out a crack between the wall and counter that I hadn't seen previously... by crawling into it. I got her back out by sticking in a coat hanger and slowly easing her out toward me. She scares the hell out of me. More so than the irminia... and I'm not sure why. I think it's because the irminia is fast, but still light footed and graceful.. she moves with purpose. The fasciatum is like.. on PCP or bath salts *shudder* BUT.. Here is the size comparison:

----------


## Mike41793

> Does anyone know the video code so a thumbnail of the video shows up? Instead of the play button? (Maybe its just my phone)
> 
> Here is one of my millipedes. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R_m42WAat0&sns=em


What do they eat?

----------


## 3skulls

> I took her out to take a photo for size reference... aaand about vomitted out of panic when she so kindly pointed out a crack between the wall and counter that I hadn't seen previously... by crawling into it. I got her back out by sticking in a coat hanger and slowly easing her out toward me. She scares the hell out of me. More so than the irminia... and I'm not sure why. I think it's because the irminia is fast, but still light footed and graceful.. she moves with purpose. The fasciatum is like.. on PCP or bath salts *shudder* BUT.. Here is the size comparison:


Hahaha nice. 
I have lost 2 Ts, got them both back. 
First was my Chaco. She took off at work and I had to rip a whole room apart before I found her. 

The other one was an OBT when I got it home. Found it under the desk. 

Freaks you out when they take off :p
I had no idea the fasciatum were so fast. Maybe yours is special  :Very Happy: 

That's a pretty good size. I really don't know much about them. Mine are both starting to web and dig around. Can't wait until they get some size. Seem to slow growing. 

Glad you got her back safe  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

> What do they eat?


Rotting wood. 
I'm really getting into millipedes. I just have wild caught locals right now. I'm hoping the collection explodes soon!

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## Anatopism

> Hahaha nice. 
> I have lost 2 Ts, got them both back. 
> First was my Chaco. She took off at work and I had to rip a whole room apart before I found her. 
> 
> The other one was an OBT when I got it home. Found it under the desk. 
> 
> Freaks you out when they take off :p
> I had no idea the fasciatum were so fast. Maybe yours is special 
> 
> ...


Glad I got her back too.... and also that I didn't have to explain to the roommate and boyfriend that the only bathroom in the house with the shower has a tarantula at large  :Razz:  I'll have to get a video of her moving... once I give my adrenaline a chance to calm down again. Haha.;

----------

_3skulls_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I know that feeling all to well.

----------


## Mike41793

> Rotting wood. 
> I'm really getting into millipedes. I just have wild caught locals right now. I'm hoping the collection explodes soon!


Breeding them or like buying some more? They're neat.

----------


## 3skulls

> Breeding them or like buying some more? They're neat.


I hope to do both.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Thats so sick. 
> 
> Hey nicky, you're not the only one waiting for weather to warm up...


Are you getting too!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Are you getting too!!


Maybe...  :Wink:

----------


## carlson

Noooo maybes!!!! Their for the devil and nuns!

----------


## Mike41793

> Noooo maybes!!!! Their for the devil and nuns!


 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  possibly

----------


## carlson

OBT or rose? I'm waiting for nature to let my rose be shipped lol

----------


## Mike41793

OBT. Going all out. :p 

And some dubias.

----------


## carlson

Nice! I may get Obt for next one

----------


## Mike41793

I want a GBB too. And some others...

----------


## 3skulls

Bad pic but they are close to a 1.5" DLS
 :Smile:

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of updates. 

G. rosea enjoying her new home. 


H. lividum 
Will be getting an upgrade. Should be exciting. 


And "Sarlac" 
She took to the burrow I started and this looks so awesome in person!!!


Close up of the bottom right.

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-26-2013),_carlson_ (03-27-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

My g pulchra is actively molting right now.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-27-2013)

----------


## Quinnster

Omg I just died a little. 
Any spiders or tarantulas just creep me out. Hehehe -.-

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Thinking Charlotte may molt soon? She's refusing food still

----------


## 3skulls

> Thinking Charlotte may molt soon? She's refusing food still


Pre-molt
Happy and full
Or off feed. 

It can be 100% normal for an adult G. rosea to go off feed for months. They can go a very long time without food. 





> My g pulchra is actively molting right now.


Pics pics pics!!!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Pre-molt
> Happy and full
> Or off feed. 
> 
> It can be 100% normal for an adult G. rosea to go off feed for months. They can go a very long time without food. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics pics pics!!!


Would she be considered an adult?

----------


## Mike41793

> OBT or rose? I'm waiting for nature to let my rose be shipped lol


Thinking i changed my mind about the OBT, nicky... The bite reports and their speed make me think that i should start out with a GBB like i originally wanted to lol...

----------


## carlson

Don't be scared! Haha

----------


## Mike41793

> Don't be scared! Haha


Nope... I've been researching other species trying to decide. Def not starting with the OBT like i was going to though. Lol

----------


## carlson

Haha I want one once I'm used to the rose

----------


## Mike41793

Same. Once i get used to something else i def want one

----------


## 3skulls

> Would she be considered an adult?


At that size I think she would be. 
If you been feeding pretty heavy, she might just be full. If her abdomen is plump I wouldn't worry about anything.

----------


## 3skulls

GBBs can be pretty quick too  :Very Happy: 

I keep putting off transferring my H. lividum :o I think I'll do it over the weekend when I have some time.

----------


## Mike41793

> GBBs can be pretty quick too 
> 
> I keep putting off transferring my H. lividum :o I think I'll do it over the weekend when I have some time.


Yea but it won't wish i was dead like an OBT would haha. 

Those are really cool looking too! Another species id like to get eventually...  :Wink:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. :p

Been working on some new enclosures for a member here. Very excited about getting these ready to roll out. Another nights work and they should be done!!

Other exciting news. Have a meeting Monday with a local chain of pet stores. They want to test my roaches in one of the stores. Really hoping it works out.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice good luck man maybe you can add your t cages in there too lol. I tried talking to my petco about fancy rats they said no tho lol

----------

_3skulls_ (03-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Nice good luck man maybe you can add your t cages in there too lol. I tried talking to my petco about fancy rats they said no tho lol


See if there's a local FB reptile group. There's different FB groups you could post in and see if anyones close to you to sell the rats to

----------


## carlson

Ya I post on some when I need to

----------


## 3skulls

> Nice good luck man maybe you can add your t cages in there too lol. I tried talking to my petco about fancy rats they said no tho lol


I'm hoping its a good "foot in the door" to pass along normals and other projects I'm wanting to do down the road. 
If they catch on, I'm going to need to up production for sure  :Smile: 

I think rats could be a good income. I know I give my rodent guy a ton of money :p

----------


## carlson

I make like 200 on months I try too lol most time round 80-90 to pay for their up keep

----------


## 3skulls

Damn that's not bad at all.

----------


## carlson

Nope ill have sixty coming this weekend in people buying pets  :Smile:  got a kid wit a hundred rat order too.. Not sure bout that told I'm ill make it but you gotta give that time

----------


## 3skulls

Went out gathering leaves and wood today and found this!!





The texture and details are amazing looking in person. I'm hoping I can cut this down a little to fit in a 10 gallon flipped. Would love to see one of my OBTs web the Hell out of it.

----------


## threezero

how did you reach out to pet stores about your roaches? did you just show up and ask them if they are interested in roaches?

----------


## 3skulls

Store manager was talking to a person that knows me. Some how roaches came up as a topic and she said she would love to test them out. 

I called the head manager and got an ok for her to test them in the store. 
I think they have a total of 6 stores so I'm really hoping they catch on. 

Most people can't get past the term "roach". We will see. 

Monday I go in and talk to everyone and teach them about roaches. :p

----------


## 3skulls

Found a couple of these today too.

----------


## carlson

Not sure what kind those are we got hobo spiders all over my area I think they are and brown reculses. My shed is covered in them all the time

----------


## 3skulls

Those are the only ones I don't care to find :p

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Do you see what I see!? We may have a day ok to ship coming up!


LOL I laughed when I saw that pic because that notification is from me XD

----------


## carlson

Haha yep I can't play the game tho my phone is broken

----------


## carlson

> Those are the only ones I don't care to find :p


Ya ill snap a pic of the ones idk what they are the have big brown bodies and get like an inch an half across and will web huge spaces they did between my trailer and shed last year like an eight foot gap and all way to top of both and then stretched to the trees by it all its nuts it was a wall of web with bugs

----------


## Mike41793

> Most people can't get past the term "roach". We will see.


When I explained to my stepdad what the tub in my room was for I said "dubias. They're like little beetles."  :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Only the adult males look like a "roach" 

They really are a fun bug to raise.

----------


## Mike41793

> Only the adult males look like a "roach" 
> 
> They really are a fun bug to raise.


Roach? What?! No, no they're beetles! :p

----------


## 3skulls

Omg. My H. lividum is out!'



P. irminia out and on the back of her hide


That nasty grub. I swear this thing makes some type of crazy noise. I guess that's normal?


Isopods

----------


## Pampho85

Really nice H. Lividum! I love those multi colored T's haha. I'm hoping I can have a T or two in my college dorm  :Very Happy:  haha

What's the grub for if I may ask? ._.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I really cant wait to see if that grub turns into something lol

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

ThaNks!!
Her webbing is crazy looking plus she has crazy burrows. They are the best of both worlds. 

I think they would be a great pet for a dorm. As long as it didn't get out :o or loud music. 

I found the grub when I was looking for millipedes. It kinda freaks me out. Hoping it would change soon so I can see what it is.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pampho85

> ThaNks!!
> Her webbing is crazy looking plus she has crazy burrows. They are the best of both worlds. 
> 
> I think they would be a great pet for a dorm. As long as it didn't get out :o or loud music. 
> 
> I found the grub when I was looking for millipedes. It kinda freaks me out. Hoping it would change soon so I can see what it is.


Haha, they are! My friend actually had one, then his step father actually killed it:/
I could imagine how many people would freak if it did haha, but then again, I am majoring in zoology and my floor would be all zoology students so they might be fascinated by it...

Lmao, keep us updated with pics!

----------


## 3skulls

> I really cant wait to see if that grub turns into something lol


I'll try and catch the noise on video. It's random so I don't know if I'll catch it. 
Watch it turn into something really lame :p

----------


## 3skulls

> I am majoring in zoology and my floor would be all zoology students so they might be fascinated by it...
> 
> Lmao, keep us updated with pics!


Should be required to keeps Ts in every room then :p

Will do!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-28-2013),_Pampho85_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## carlson

What temps we need!??

----------


## 3skulls

I would like the lows to be above freezing. I checked in on them last night and they are doing great!!

----------


## carlson

K we're getting close then! Haha

----------


## 3skulls

I think FedEx 2 day will work. I'm not trusting USPS right now. Seems like they are cutting corners to save money. 

Soon I hope!
Have you drilled your hole yet?

----------


## Mike41793

> Have you drilled your hole yet?


Getting a little personal, don't you think?!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. Should that have been a PM

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## carlson

No I got to buy a bit for it, I had to drop my 1600 in savings on new pipes and water heater so waiting for my state taxes and a paycheck to come and get me about 40 dollars then I'm gonna get the bit and the Eco earth an it will be set

----------


## Mike41793

What do you have to drill a hole for?

----------


## carlson

O you know  :Wink:  haha but in truth it's a one inch vent hole

----------


## Mike41793

> O you know  haha but in truth it's a one inch vent hole


Did you actually ask that chick out yet nick? You know, the hot one who was holding your snakes...

You cant score the plastic and cut it with a knife?

----------


## carlson

No can't use a knife. And we're as close to dating as I want to be in. I'm not going to be in the area I'm in now for much longer then a year maybe two max and when I move Im not moving with a chick I don't want to deal wit that hassle when I'm just starting at a department

----------


## Mike41793

> No can't use a knife. And we're as close to dating as I want to be in. I'm not going to be in the area I'm in now for much longer then a year maybe two max and when I move Im not moving with a chick I don't want to deal wit that hassle when I'm just starting at a department


I'd WANT to move with a chick. She could pack and unpack everything for you!

----------


## DooLittle

> I'd WANT to move with a chick. She could pack and unpack everything for you!


Pfft.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> I'd WANT to move with a chick. She could pack and unpack everything for you!


Yeah but this move there is no set spot it's where ever i end up being hired. So I don't feel like dealing with making sure she is ok with where I end up being hired and I don't want to deal with making sure she's cool with living in the new place because ill be busy as crap that first year so she'll have to keep her self entertained n she's not good at that. N the final is my college has connections that will rent us out rooms in their houses after they help us get a job in their department and most them will only let the new FF move in

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of tips for your hole problem. 

:p

Start with a small bit, step up a few sizes. Use a slow speed for the hole saw. Don't stop, the plastic kinda melts and will stick to the bit. If you stop then start, it will crack.

----------


## Pampho85

Hey 3skulls, by any chance do you keep Cobalt Blues, T. Blondis, X. Immanis/Intermedius(?)? 

Also, I don't mean to attention hog in any way, but do you think you'd be able to help me out in a thread I posted her a min ago? :0

----------


## 3skulls

I have one cobalt blue. 

Ill check it out.

----------


## Pampho85

> I have one cobalt blue. 
> 
> Ill check it out.


Ooo, nice! What's the temperament on her? I heard they can be a bit aggressive and not very handle-able. 

Thanks a bunch!

----------


## 3skulls

Just to have an answer here..

Yeah I wouldn't ever handle her. :p

----------


## Pampho85

> Just to have an answer here..
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't ever handle her. :p


Lmao, I wouldn't either, tbh. More of a nice visual one, whenever it's up and about that is haha.

----------


## Anatopism

> Watch it turn into something really lame :p





A little delayed response...  :Smile:  I hate the intermediate (pupa) stage that mealworms go into. Every time I see one I feel compelled to call up Sigourney Weaver:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. 
Ugh bugs are so yucky :p

----------


## 3skulls

Next week. Check your temps!!

----------


## carlson

Not to spring like here lol  problem is night time still getting down below twenty it was 13 last night. Minnesota hates warmness

----------


## 3skulls

That's lame.

----------


## carlson

I know Minnesota can't figure spring out winter started November six months is too long

----------


## Mike41793

I'm getting my dubias and b. vagans (yea no OBT for now lol) next week. Eat it, nicky! :p :p

----------

_Anatopism_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> I'm getting my dubias and b. vagans (yea no OBT for now lol) next week. Eat it, nicky! :p :p


Ooo, the coloration on that Brachypelma is pretty nice! What gender and how big? Take pictures!

----------


## Mike41793

> Ooo, the coloration on that Brachypelma is pretty nice! What gender and how big? Take pictures!


Just a sling. 1" i think he said. I bought these containers online that im thinking will be perfect for raising the T's in for awhile. I'll post pics when i get the stuff. I'll obvi have to add some holes tho lol

----------


## Pampho85

> Just a sling. 1" i think he said. I bought these containers online that im thinking will be perfect for raising the T's in for awhile. I'll post pics when i get the stuff. I'll obvi have to add some holes tho lol


Nice! Are you going to plan on handling it at all when it gets larger? And yup, you'll need to do that haha.
I'm prob going to get a T that's at least 2 inches as my first one if I'm able to get them while in college. As a college kid, I won't have much time to transfer containers and find small enough food sources for them haha.

----------


## Mike41793

Hell no im not gunna handle it when its big lol. I don't like spiders that much. Im uber fascinated by them and love watching them. I'm gunna collect some wolf spiders too and see if they make and sweet webs or anything. They make some sick ones outside!

Transferring containers doesn't take much time. And you only have to feed them once a week so if there was a pet store remotely nearby you'd be set.

----------


## 3skulls

B. vagans. 
I'm hoping they stay pretty tame. 

Took this about 2 mins ago. 


Still sitting on my hand. 

Store meeting went well. All the employees liked them. I think I'll get the account! 
Now I hope they can sell it to their customers.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> Hell no im not gunna handle it when its big lol. I don't like spiders that much. Im uber fascinated by them and love watching them. I'm gunna collect some wolf spiders too and see if they make and sweet webs or anything. They make some sick ones outside!
> 
> Transferring containers doesn't take much time. And you only have to feed them once a week so if there was a pet store remotely nearby you'd be set.


Lmao, same, but I'll hopefully pluck up the courage after keeping them!
True spiders aren't really my thing tho...lol

You can feed them once a week when they're slings, and you could feed them once every week or every 2, 3, 4 weeks as adult if you want.
Transferring containers doesn't, but I don't think my roommate would like it and there isn't a petstore nearby so I'll be getting tubs for it when it gets bigger!




> B. vagans. 
> I'm hoping they stay pretty tame. 
> 
> Took this about 2 mins ago. 
> 
> 
> Still sitting on my hand. 
> 
> Store meeting went well. All the employees liked them. I think I'll get the account! 
> Now I hope they can sell it to their customers.


I wish you luck!

----------


## Mike41793

> Transferring containers doesn't, but I don't think my roommate would like it


They wont be in the room all the time :p

----------


## Pampho85

> They wont be in the room all the time :p


That's true, but neither would I. I plan on getting a job, and I already have an study under a professor plan out. That, studying and zoology club will take a big chunk of my time sadly. And I'd be scared if it ran out and hid somewhere ._.

----------


## Mike41793

Hmmm yea... explaining "yea so theres a spider loose in our room" probably isnt the best for roommate bonding...

----------


## Pampho85

> Hmmm yea... explaining "yea so theres a spider loose in our room" probably isnt the best for roommate bonding...


Yup, exactly haha. But seeing as there's a high chance it'll be another zoology student, hopefully they might have a softspot for T's and insects...haha

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Just say you're writing a paper on communal habitats between man and tarantula.  

Next semester it's Black Widows.

----------

_Pampho85_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> Just say you're writing a paper on communal habitats between man and tarantula.  
> 
> Next semester it's Black Widows.


Lmaooo, good idea! Haha

Black Widows....maybe a centipede actually lol

----------


## carlson

> I'm getting my dubias and b. vagans (yea no OBT for now lol) next week. Eat it, nicky! :p :p


Lucky your weather agrees with you  :Sad:  lol soon I get my rosey

----------


## Mike41793

> Lucky your weather agrees with you  lol soon I get my rosey


Me and mother nature are tight.

----------


## DooLittle

I haven't followed this whole thread, Mike are you getting a T?






Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Ya gurl

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Pics?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


Post #408

Will grow up to look something like this:

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Eesh.   Ya I'm ok with no spideys.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Theres already like 4 others i want lol

----------


## carlson

What ones you want mike?

----------


## 3skulls

> Theres already like 40 others i want lol


Fixed it :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

These are what i like:
GBB
b. boehmei (Mexican fire leg)
c. fasciatum (Tiger rump)
g. pulchra (brazilian black) 
b. vagans (mexican red rump)

I'd like to get some avics and pokies later on too.

----------


## Mike41793

> Fixed it :p


Yea basically lol.

----------


## Pampho85

Once you start collecting you can't stop! At least that's what I heard, and I have a long list of wants! Haha

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## carlson

ok the impatience is gonna kill me haha and to top it off next weekend their talking snow again they best be wrong

----------


## 3skulls

She'll be full grown before you get her :p

I'll take good care of her until it warms up.

----------

_carlson_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## carlson

> She'll be full grown before you get her :p
> 
> I'll take good care of her until it warms up.


I know right! Ha Minnesota can't have agreeable springs! And I know she's in great hands haha shell be nice and started when she comes to a t noobs hands  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

@carlson 

Here ya go  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9hnps-5T6E&sns=em

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## carlson

Yay an she doesn't mind being held  :Smile:  I can't wait!!

----------


## carlson

these guys are cool too bad they so tiny 5mm

----------


## 3skulls

Those are awesome!!

----------


## carlson

maybe??.... Did Minnesota find spring

----------


## 3skulls

That looks like it might just work  :Very Happy: 
I'll be shipping Mikes package Monday. If those temps stay, I can ship yours out too!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> That looks like it might just work 
> I'll be shipping Mikes package Monday. If those temps stay, I can ship yours out too!!


I'm excited! I hope those temps stay warm enough for you too nick!

----------


## 3skulls

It's feeding night!

I'll see if I can get some pics or video.

----------


## 3skulls

Pulling a molt from my smaller P. irminia
I was hoping he didn't shoot up the tweezers and tag my hand :o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBdStmTeJTI&sns=em

L. parahybana grabbing a dubia. Look at those fangs! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cR3XYuWOi8&sns=em
Going to be awesome when these get big!!!

----------


## Mike41793

Those fangs are huge lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

> That looks like it might just work 
> I'll be shipping Mikes package Monday. If those temps stay, I can ship yours out too!!


Yay that would be so great!!

----------


## 3skulls

Keep me updated over the weekend.

----------


## Anatopism

> these guys are cool too bad they so tiny 5mm


http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3160792.htm

I LOVE PEACOCK SPIDERS. Watch the video on that page. They are ADORABLE.

----------


## carlson

I wish those were bigger! They look so cool just cute little guys

----------


## 3skulls

> I wish those were bigger! They look so cool just cute little guys


Clear some PMs !  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

> Clear some PMs !


K  :Wink:  ha I wish we could have more than a hundred total

----------


## carlson

Eco earth substrate or something better out there? How long should I bake things from out side it's all still freezing here but i know of few spots with cool rocks an small chunks off wood an that. I got wood mites in snake cage once not baking long enough don't wanna do that again lol

----------


## 3skulls

> Eco earth substrate or something better out there? How long should I bake things from out side it's all still freezing here but i know of few spots with cool rocks an small chunks off wood an that. I got wood mites in snake cage once not baking long enough don't wanna do that again lol


Eco-earth or coconut fiber will work. 
Don't soak it. Think fresh potting soil. 
Still small enough that you'll want to keep the humidity up some. 
I like to give them a dry spot so they have a choice. 

I bake everything around 200* for an hour or two.  Depending on the batch. 

Just keep an eye on it so it doesn't start to char. 

You could still get wood mites. But they won't harm anything. Google "springtails" if they pop up, count it as a freebie. Some people have to pay for them. I have found them in with a few of my Ts, make great clean up crews.

----------


## carlson

K good if they won't hurt the t I won't panic when I seen them in my snakes cage I tripped haha but they weren't on him at all an I picked up enough to know wood mites so that was a relief

----------


## 3skulls

Mike, almost on its way  :Smile: 



Letting some go is the hard part for me :o

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## carlson

Lucky! Skulls it looks like next Saturday-Tuesday will be 40s and 33 as a low most them dwys

----------

_3skulls_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm excited!  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Lucky! Skulls it looks like next Saturday-Tuesday will be 40s and 33 as a low most them dwys


Fingers crossed for next Monday then.

----------

_carlson_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

3skulls ill be home within an hour and respond to the contents of that PM  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Fingers crossed for next Monday then.


i hope! I got a 15 gallon set up the throw the roaches in next to my hissers. Their taking forever to lay babies btw. An the t home is on my tv stand just chilling was gonna go find some interior stuff but it snowed here again

----------


## 3skulls

I don't know much about hissers. 
dubia can take 4-6 weeks to lay. Maybe a bit longer after a move. 

Seem like mine took forever before they started going...... Then they exploded :p

I worked on them this weekend. The roach rack is 5' tall now :o
Haven't heard back from the pet store if they want to stock them or not :/


@mike - no rush.

----------


## carlson

That's alot of roaches lol if they start to explode like that ill have to start selling to people. Working on getting a couple around here with a big snake collection to start buying rats from me would be about a hundred rats a month

----------


## 3skulls

You can control their numbers if you really wanted too (I don't) haha. 

My frog and toads are waking up so they'll be eating a bunch soon.

----------


## carlson

Ya I figure if all else fails ill get a bearded dragon lol

----------


## Coleslaw007

Muh T's....

Here's my whole collection lined up in our closet.


G. Rosea, 'Rantula



G. Pulchripes, Phillius Don Pueblo



P. Metallica, Lars
A couple months ago:

(s)he's grown:



A. Versicolor, Typhoomerang



C. Cyaneopubescens, Rusko



Newest: A. Geniculata, Shelob
right after her molt: 


New home



I'm hoping to add 1 each of B. Smithi, B. Boehmei, and possibly P Cambridgei, bf wants a Hapalopus Sp Columbia. I also really like the P. Regalis.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-08-2013),_Capray_ (04-08-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh and a Nhandu chromatus and a P murinus and... oh Hell, I just want all of them lol.

----------


## carlson

Ha it looks like you live in dorms

----------


## Coleslaw007

Lol nope, just a smallish bedroom with a lotta stuff.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

Very nice collection Coleslaw  :Smile:  

Here are a few updates from tonight. 

L. parahybana, won't be this size for long. 


One of my bigger ones, less than a year. 


G. pulchripes 


B. albopilosum 
He ran up my arm and into my shirt :o


Couple fresh out of molt. 

C. fasciatum 


B. smithi  YAY!! 
Going to try and sex this molt. 



This girl needs to molt. 
G. pulchra

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

Idk why but I like the looks of those b. smithi! How big do those guys get? I'm kinda looking around at a second to help eat the roaches lol probably few months after I get the Rosie ill be looking for number two lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Love the pic of the pulchra sling. Mine just molted the 27th of last month.  :Smile: )
Avicularia Braunshauseni, brachypelma vagans and my G. Pulchra are the three T's I currently own. G pulchra are typically very docile as it pertains to T's but mines a little grump. He attacked his paint brush twice before it even touched his back leg recently. My 8 leg yoda's may have gone to the dark side!!! :p 
I too love the b smithis! Such a beautiful and iconic tarantula.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

B. smithi completes collections. 
I'm pretty sure they get around 6-7" range. Grow slow, not as slow as G. rosea.  Long lived. Would make a great addition carlson. 

My G. pulchra is the same. I have not "held" it yet. I'm sure they calm down a bit once they get some size. Plus mine is so plumb, I'm scared she will get hurt if she fell.

----------


## carlson

K ill have to look around and do a little pricing on one  :Wink:  haha my  poor mom will never come over

----------


## 3skulls

They can be a bit pricy. 

You can also check out. 

B. boehmei - Fireleg

B. auratum - Flame knee

----------


## Mike41793

I think B. boehmie and B. emilia are nicer looking than B. smithi's.

 Just personal preference :p

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll take all 3 please.

----------


## Mike41793

Lol i was talking to nicole and saying i already have a "wants" list going and I'm only at 1 T right now lol.


 Some pokies and an OBT will be added once i get more comfortable with them. I LOVE P. regalis and P. metallica's.  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have one on my list but I'm still iffy about it.
H. maculata, 

I think I should go with a Pokie first. My list is ever growing.

----------


## 3skulls

Wolf spiders are all over the place today.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:Smile:

----------


## carlson

They don't bite you? Every time I have a random spider on me it's biting me. I mean like wolf spiders or ones i find outside

----------


## 3skulls

I'm a spider whisperer :p
Joking

I have been tagged once but it was going nuts. My fault, I shouldn't have picked it up. 
I lost a bunch of pics when I updated my phone :/

----------


## carlson

Yeah those ones, my worst memory as a child is a wolf spider bout that sized latched onto my leg. Not to mention brown recluse (still can't spell it) bites Ive had few of those

----------


## carlson

What Ts are you breeding right now btw? If you are that is ha was hoping you are an by time they ready to be sold I'm ready for numba 2

----------


## 3skulls

I don't have any breeding pairs right now. That's one of my goals. 
I have been buying extra babies to see if I could move them before I had sac with a couple hundred babies to care for. Hell the LPs can have 1000 babies. 

But I hope to have some projects going soon.

----------


## Mike41793

If I ever bred T's i'd keep them all together for a couple molts and let them weed out the weak ones themselves with cannibalism. I'd feed off other babies to adult T's too instead of just culling them. No way i'd be raising and trying to sell 500-1,000 babies lol.

----------


## carlson

Ha wow didn't expect that many babies.

----------


## carlson

How are golden knees for a second? I love how they look an black an gold is my old highschool colors lol

----------


## 3skulls

> If I ever bred T's i'd keep them all together for a couple molts and let them weed out the weak ones themselves with cannibalism. I'd feed off other babies to adult T's too instead of just culling them. No way i'd be raising and trying to sell 500-1,000 babies lol.


Haha not for the ones that are $100 a pop :p

----------


## 3skulls

> How are golden knees for a second? I love how they look an black an gold is my old highschool colors lol


They are great for a first so would be fine for a 2nd. 
You would keep them pretty much the same as your G. rosea. They grow way quicker. Always out after they get a little size. 

These are about the same age, give or take a few months. 
G. pulchripes


G. rosea

----------


## carlson

Nice! Hmm may have to get one once I got the feel of t keeping. Minnesota needs to hurry up an warm up!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha you'll have to get all your Ts in the same week. 

That week you call summer :p

----------


## carlson

> Haha you'll have to get all your Ts in the same week. 
> 
> That week you call summer :p


Haha I know right Minnesota doesn't know how to warm up. Hoping next Monday will be good tho fingers crossed

----------


## Mike41793

Bugz

----------


## carlson

Did you get your t??

----------


## 3skulls

Isopods! 

I wish his T was already there. 
I don't trust parcel services.

----------


## carlson

Another day?

----------


## 3skulls

It better be there tomorrow.

----------


## Mike41793

Its on route.  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Hey mike I'm debating adding a golden knee to my order... Decisions

----------


## 3skulls

I sent Mike an OBT.

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey mike I'm debating adding a golden knee to my order... Decisions


What's there to debate...? Just do it! :p

Oh baby, that'll make the unboxing even more fun!

----------


## carlson

Haha the debating is really just me trying to not be an impulsive buyer  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

@carlson
Check out post 146 in this thread.

----------


## 3skulls

> Oh baby, that'll make the unboxing even more fun!


:p

----------


## carlson

K.  Needs to be longer

----------


## carlson

> Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) 
> 
> Growth rate. 
> 
> Starting about 14 months ago. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I want lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Current size.  1/2"

----------


## carlson

I think between the two I will have a nice little starter t collection  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well after having to contact the pet store again. They placed an order and will test the market for roaches. 

I'm hoping the pet store crowd will understand their value.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## carlson

Good luck man! I've always wondered why the petco buy me doesn't sell roaches. Crickets suck so hope people switch to buying your roaches!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

getting the holes, put a small crack here but it's not all way threw so I'm hoping screen will fit in an I can just put supper glue on the top so it doesn't expand to all way threw

----------


## Mike41793

> getting the holes, put a small crack here but it's not all way threw so I'm hoping screen will fit in an I can just put supper glue on the top so it doesn't expand to all way threw


Ohhh you're putting one of those screens in? I was gunna say, thats a BIG hole lol

----------


## 3skulls

I have had a few do that. 
Sucks when it happens.

----------


## carlson

> I have had a few do that. 
> Sucks when it happens.


Both mine did it haha I need a sharper bit for the first hole. Will super glue along the top work good? An do I make extra holes in the sides or is the one in top good?
Mike ya I'm getting the screen tops from skulls an using baseball holders  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

I never use anything on the ones that crack. I'm sure a dot of glue won't hurt. 

They don't need any other holes.

----------


## carlson

> I never use anything on the ones that crack. I'm sure a dot of glue won't hurt. 
> 
> They don't need any other holes.


K sounds great too me i tend to over worry things at times. The cages will be set and next week everything looks over 33 as of now

----------


## 3skulls

Hope it stays that way!

----------


## carlson

can you tell what kinda wood this is I can't member at all, idk if pine is bad for Ts or if I can use this kinda wood an cut it down to size just for the hide since now bunch of snow on the ground

----------


## 3skulls

Is that a 2x4?
I think they are made from soft woods like spruce or pine. I would think they are safe after being through the kiln. 

Now I'm not sure if they have any chemicals on it.

----------


## carlson

> Is that a 2x4?
> I think they are made from soft woods like spruce or pine. I would think they are safe after being through the kiln. 
> 
> Now I'm not sure if they have any chemicals on it.


1x3  :Smile:  an I know it's kiln dried an nothing else added I get the long untreated pieces to use for my wood working stuff from the lumber yard. Ill cut them down an each will have a hide an ill be set

----------


## carlson

rose's  golden's  I still need a cap for the water for the golden but it's gonna go same spot. It's fine to put them on top of it all or should I get smaller ones to fit by the entrance to the little hide I put in. The substrate is most enough i can burrow in it an it holds ill mist it before i add them. Any changes I should make?

----------


## 3skulls

Looks good. 
If they don't like something, they'll start moving things around :p

One I like to do for both of these types. I'll give them a dry spot so they can have a choice. At their size they need the humidity up but both species like a dry substrate. 
At 2" you'll start to slowly move them over to completely dry substrate.

----------


## carlson

K ill let a spot dry out a little for now I can't wait to watch them grow. Once they get here ill pop in screens snap some pics and  :Smile:  lol

----------


## 3skulls

Keep an eye on the weather and let me know on Sunday. I'm hoping I can send them on Monday.

----------


## carlson

Me too man it would be awesome to have them Wednesday no work only two hrs of school would be great day

----------


## carlson

How big of roaches do I feed? Once a week I know but is it just grab one about same size?

----------


## 3skulls

New borns. You want to feed them nothing bigger than their abdomen. 
The Golden Knee, I just started moving them over to dubia to make sure they would eat for you. That's a big meal for them so you can feed it every 10-14 days. I crush the head a little then throw it in. 

The rose can eat one baby every 7-10 days.

----------


## carlson

K ill put that on my feeding rotation. Waiting impatiently lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. 
If I mess around with them tonight. I'll post some pics.

----------


## 3skulls

I have never seen a red grass hopper before. I'm not sure if this is normal or not. 

@carlson
G. pulchripes

Nice and plump. Might molt in the next couple of weeks. 

Avic sp. "metallica" molted  :Smile: 
She made a little hammock to molt in.

----------

_carlson_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Whoa. That grasshopper is sick lol!

----------


## 3skulls

I let it go but maybe I shouldn't have. 

It really looked cool in person.

----------


## 3skulls

First order of dubia dropped off!!
 :Smile:

----------


## carlson

A) sick grass hopper! I hate them but I would have kept it as a show grass hopper lol.
B) I can't wait to get both them! Can't wait to watch them grow. How do these temps look? Monday is cooler but package shouldn't be in Minnesota then.  
C) nice going with the roaches! Hopfully they take off are they gonna try an suggest them as a more efficient feeder than crickets? They should lol

----------


## 3skulls

Double check your temps one more time tonight. I'll plan on shipping them tomorrow.  :Smile: 

Yeah I told them all about how they are way better than crickets. 
They said they are going to sell them as Dubbie Bugs, so they don't call them roaches. :p

----------


## carlson

Smart thinking! People have hard time hearing roaches lol. K I work mids tonight so ill check at two in morning ha

----------

_3skulls_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

Here what Monday-Wednesday looks like still

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome. I'll pack them extra snug and ship them off after work. That will give the heat pack a few more hours. I'll send you an email here in a bit!!

----------

_carlson_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I always thoughts it was dubai, like the city. Not dubbie-a. Haha. My way sounds better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Nah. Doobeeuhh

----------


## 3skulls

Dub bug
Gave them some watermelon today. Them seem to enjoy it.

----------

_adamsky27_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## adamsky27

3skulls, I have 2 slings, a P. Metallica and a GBB. They ate last Monday, but showed no interest today when I tried to feed them. Should I be worried? 

Also, It seems that I have some mold starting to grow in their enclosures. I didn't have enough ventilation holes drilled. I've drilled more but the condensation is going away slowly. What suggestions would you give me?

----------


## 3skulls

When was the last time the molted? Going off feed is always a good sign of them getting ready to molt. 
If their abdomen is nice and plump, I wouldn't worry at all. 

Most molds are pretty harmless, some can be nasty. 
If its easy to get in your enclosures and work. Maybe just wipe off the condensation for a few days. The added holes should help. 
Make sure you clean up all left over food and waste. 

You could also add some isopods or springtails. They make great clean up crews. (They can't live in a dryer substrate) 

If its growing on a hide, you can clean it but mold spores are everywhere. 

More airflow or a clean up crew. 

Hope that helps some.

----------


## adamsky27

Thank you very much for the reply. They are nice and fat, and haven't molted in my care yet. Hopefully they are getting ready to, I want to see these guys with some size. I'll keep wiping it off until it goes away. I guess it doesn't help much that one day its 75 here and the next 53, lol.

----------


## 3skulls

Even with my smaller Ts, if they look fat, I'll skip a week of feeding. 
It won't hurt at all. 

Yeah  im going to guess a molt soon. 
 :Smile: 

Post some pics! I almost pulled the trigger and got some pokies the other day. GBBs are some great webbers. You already have a very nice start to a great collection. 
I haven't worked with any but your P. metallica should put on some pretty good size with each molt.

----------


## 3skulls

Waiting on a couple of emails. Some exciting stuff might be coming in  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

I think I figured out PayPal  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yep. Just got a text from them!

----------

_carlson_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## carlson

K good! I forgot to put a capital Z in beginning so thought it would get sent to some random dude lol

----------


## 3skulls

I'll run home after work, get the heat pack going and they will be on the way! 
If all goes well they should be there on Wednesday.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Yay Wednesday! Can't wait i got school 1030-12030 then ill be home. Bet it'll come at 1035 lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha that's always the way. Give your neighbors a heads up. Maybe they can grab it so its not sitting outside.

----------


## 3skulls

@carlson

Check your email for tracking.

----------


## carlson

I will their normally good at being helpful. Now ill wait patiently!!! Lol I'm over tired

----------

_3skulls_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well one email came through so far.  :Smile:  

A group of Ceratogyrus darlingi - Horned Baboons will be shipping my way soon. Might have a couple of more groups coming as well. Just waiting on word. 
I tried to get some P. regalis but I was 1 PM to late  :Sad:  Next on the list if it falls through.

----------


## carlson

More pics soon I hear! Haha ill have to google them

----------


## 3skulls

:Smile: 

If everything goes right, ill be tripling my collection soon :o

Good practice on raising a bunch of babies all at once.

----------


## carlson

Wow good luck bro! I thinks when I want a third it's gotta be a aberol one

----------


## Kodieh

Arboreal? Lol. Man, iphones are illiterate! Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Look at Avicularia 
Good first Arboreal Ts.

----------


## carlson

> Arboreal? Lol. Man, iphones are illiterate! Lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Lol it's half and half I'm tired had it close then my phone was like this is what you want an I said sure I guess it is

----------


## 3skulls

Buzzzzzz

----------


## carlson

Screw those things I'm allergic to wasps  :Sad:  I wish I wasn't I like looking at their nests an if you don't anger them your normally fine. But they see me an get angry.. I have a group that keeps coming back to my shed every year an they build their nest bigger and bigger. I keep lighting it on fire but they keep coming back  :Sad:  I should light it with them in it but I feel bad so I scare them out then torch it hoping they will leave

----------


## OsirisRa32

> Well one email came through so far.  
> 
> A group of Ceratogyrus darlingi - Horned Baboons will be shipping my way soon. Might have a couple of more groups coming as well. Just waiting on word. 
> I tried to get some P. regalis but I was 1 PM to late  Next on the list if it falls through.




Horned baboons!? o.O

is it a new primate species?!

 :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. That would be scary :p

----------


## carlson

these guys look cool, when I research things I hate when they show me cool pictures of other stuff. Hmm ill just add these guys to the list of Ts I want.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

What is that?

----------


## carlson

It said skeleton knee one sec I'm bad with Latin names

----------


## carlson

Ephebopus murinus

----------


## 3skulls

Ok. Yes those are very cool. 

Look up H. maculata 
Something like a Togo starburst 

Very high on my wish list but everyone says they have a very nasty bite and very very quick. :/

----------


## carlson

Ha yeah fast and bite sounds difficult lol. I was looking at some Avi. Ones their cheap hmm few months maybe lol bills keep reminding me I can't be impulsive

----------


## 3skulls

First Jumper of the year!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK8n1GBrAO4&sns=em

Sorry the light in my stupid phone is going out :/

----------


## Kodieh

It didn't jump? Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I have to make it a little bridge and suicide note before she jumps  :Sad:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

Lol how big are those? I see them around here but no bigger than a dime. Il have to take pics if summer ever shows up

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah about dime size. They are really cool to watch because they are visual hunters.

----------


## carlson

Baby dubia for them? I was reading about people that have big displays of Ts living togetwr

----------


## carlson

What Ts are people talking about they keep them all together? A big t display would be sweet

----------


## 3skulls

I threw in a dubia but it hid. I also have her some fruit flies.  :Smile: 

Communal tanks always run the risk of someone getting ate. 
Now if you had a sac and didn't have to buy them all, I think it wouldn't hurt as bad if one was lunch. I would love to try it out one day. 
Almost have it run itself. Have clean up crews working, plants growing. If I get to breed my OBTs I might just have to try it out.

----------


## 3skulls

> What Ts are people talking about they keep them all together? A big t display would be sweet


I think I have seen people talking about pokies, OBTs and a dwarf species. If I saw the same I would know it.

----------


## carlson

Ha sorry didnt know I posted it twice, but ya that's what I thought having it so it was its own exo system would be cool to see one day if I ever get the nerve to try

----------


## 3skulls

OBT ripping through her burrow to feed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgZ9IgFoRI&sns=em

Another grabbing a snack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FXD-rmQv7I&sns=em

----------


## 3skulls

:o
100 A. hentzi coming in next week!!!

----------


## carlson

Haha wow that's alot!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah  :Very Happy: 
Up to 130 coming in. Waiting on word for a couple more groups as well :o

----------


## carlson

Haha your collection is about to explode! You gonna try becoming a t guy? You'd make a good T dude easy to work with an patient!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks! :o

I'm trying. 
Been working on a website but its slow going because I don't have the Internet. 

I have been wanting to do all of this for a very long time.

----------


## Vnuk1

So how often do you get bit? I have a spider phobia, I can handle my python but not spiders they just freak me out. I'd be cool with getting a tarantula but I don't think I be able to take it out. 

Sent from my MB855

----------


## 3skulls

Knock on wood... I have only been bit by a true spider, a little wolf spider. 

Most of my Ts I never touch. There are a couple that I let crawl on me. 

They are very much a look but don't touch pet.

----------


## Vnuk1

I see, kind of figured that they were not a go home and pet your spider kind of pet. What's it like when you have one crawling on you? I can just imagine the little hairs and legs tickling you, making it hard to stay still. 

Sent from my MB855

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah it's like any bug really. You have to guide them from hand to hand as they walk. 
I had a little baby run up my shirt the other day. I thought he would have been lost

----------


## carlson

> Thanks! :o
> 
> I'm trying. 
> Been working on a website but its slow going because I don't have the Internet. 
> 
> I have been wanting to do all of this for a very long time.


2014 an no Internet! Lol I can see how that would cause issues. I'm putting off all my errands until the package comes.

----------


## 3skulls

I know I know. It's been a rough few years. :p
And your FedEx guy needs to hurry up.

----------


## carlson

Your telling me! He's taking he's sweet time! I gotta snap a pic of the tank I got for the roaches. But as I type this fed ex is here!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Let me know if everything is ok!!

----------


## carlson

Went perfect! Both calmly walked out into my hand when unpacking them an calmly into their homes now hiding lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Very nice!!!!

Glad everything made it safe.

----------


## Mike41793

Wheres the thread you promised me, nicky?!

----------


## carlson

It's up  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> Very nice!!!!
> 
> Glad everything made it safe.


Me too! Everyone was active and moving from the Ts to the roaches. I got to get the tank out of my shed for roaches. It's got a wooden top with holes in it but the cracks don't matter cuz they can't climb right? I snapped my Rubbermaid one stupid cheap plastic can't handle shed in sprinter weather I guess. O if your not sure sprinter is spring winter  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

They could climb silicon if its a glass tank.

----------


## carlson

K I have a couple doffernt tanks ill snap a pic of them

----------


## carlson

jus a ten gallon for now found a different one then one I thought I was gonna use so ill clean it up an be sen

----------


## 3skulls

If your house is dry, you might want to cover the screen to hold in some humidity.

----------


## carlson

I'm gonna put something on it, it's normally not to bad here humidity wise normally bout 50 or so acording to every gauge I see I need a new one Im a bad herper I breaks guages all the time lol.

----------


## carlson

hissers! No baby's yet tho. But see I can put pics here. Just not there

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

How large do they get?

 :Smile: 
True Spider
Gladicosa pulchra laying her 2nd sac. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aszbO-lWP4g&sns=em
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geGZv8xa93U&sns=em
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoVQVUnNahs&sns=em

----------

_carlson_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

I think the biggest is about two an half inches maybe three I only have few adults an some juvies so it's slow going

----------


## carlson

That's cool watching them doing that, be sweet watching a big t lay its eggs

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I know. I can't wait to catch that one day.

----------


## Mike41793

Hissers are uglier than dubias :p

Hey skulls, how quickly should the dubia be eating? I put a couple pieces of cantaloupe in there yesterday and it looks like they haven't really eaten much. I'd think they'd eat it pretty fast with all them in there, no?

----------


## 3skulls

With such a small colony, as of now, it won't seem like they are eating much at all.

----------


## Mike41793

Ohhhh ok. I'll put in even less food then from now on lol

----------


## 3skulls

Leave it in over night. That's when they are most active. Mine loved the watermelon I gave them.

----------


## carlson

If I put in some fruit for tonight is it fine no water gonna buy the water crystal things tomorrow

----------


## Coleslaw007

> 2014 an no Internet! Lol I can see how that would cause issues. I'm putting off all my errands until the package comes.


I think you might be a year off there, buddy.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## carlson

> I think you might be a year off there, buddy.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


Lol I was! That stupid four button is right next to the three one for some reason.  :Sad:  iPhone setting me up to fail haha

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good news. My roaches have already sold out!! 

I'm going to need to up production fast!  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Nice I take it everyone love them

----------

_3skulls_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I guess so! 8 cups in 5 days. 
I might need to make a whole dubia room. :p

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

Your gonna explode! Lol happy to hear its workin out extra money always nice. I got those make your own water gel things, got a pound of them for ten bucks but makes smaller gel things it looks like

----------


## 3skulls

Give it a little more water and or more time. They won't need much until you start getting some numbers.

----------


## carlson

Their little water gels ha gonna uses them for both roach colony's

----------


## 3skulls

Got a versi at the show today. 


And picked up a few bumble bee millipedes.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

Millipedes are creepy tho lol, the Avic is sweet! Lucky! :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Can't wait for the A. versicolor to. Start putting on some size.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> Got a versi at the show today. 
> 
> 
> And picked up a few bumble bee millipedes.


Sweet! 

I'm still hoping to get a GBB at the next expo.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

There was a ton of spiders I wanted. 
One guy had trapdoors. The bugs were better than the snakes at this show.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Can't wait for the A. versicolor to. Start putting on some size.


Lol versicolor is sweet that's what I ment. I wanna goto an expo they sound sweet.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Finally stop putting off the H. lividum transfer. 
Went very smooth and now she has more room to play with.

----------


## Mike41793

> Finally stop putting off the H. lividum transfer. 
> Went very smooth and now she has more room to play with.


Did u start a burrow or does she do it on her own?

----------


## 3skulls

I started one if the front left corner. I hope she takes to it so I might be able to see her more.

----------


## 3skulls

She took to it! Very busy overnight.

----------


## carlson

She's a busy little lady, I want mine to make the burrow up against the glass lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yours won't really burrow much. As they grow they might not even use a hide. Which is a good thing. Some burrowing spiders just become pet holes. You might get to see them once a month, in the middle of the night, for 15 seconds :p

----------


## carlson

Haha well then pet holes aren't fun, maybe one day ill get a heavy webber hmmm I should go look at my bank account so I can remind myself I can't be impulsive  :Smile:  lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I know what you mean. I was about to go nuts at the show. 
I had to remember about all the spiders coming this week. :o

I can't get enough :p

----------

_carlson_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha like 130 slings on the way an your still jonesing for the next one! There may be a 1800 number for that  :Smile:  haha that's so many idk how you keep track of them all

----------


## 3skulls

I know. I'm a spider junkie.

I need to work in the bug room tonight an make some room.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> I know. I'm a spider junkie.
> 
> I need to work in the bug room tonight an make some room.


Lol spider junkie sounds harmless at least. Snap pics off it I wanna see how it looks cuz in my mind I picture a room floor to ceiling acrylic tanks lol but I have a wild imagination lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha maybe one day. 

It's getting ready to become bug / baby snake room. 

I'll snap some pics when I get home.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

Sounds good to me! I like seeig other people's rooms

----------


## 3skulls

In the next couple of weeks I hope to be changing it up some. 

Most of my Ts


Rat snake and another T with some a true Spiders


Roach Rack then a few more Rat Snakes and Kings up top. They will all be moving out soon. 


Isopods, Centipedes and my Grub in the back. 


Jumping Spider, H. lividum, G. rosea


P. cambridgei


OBTs and C. fasciatum


Smaller P. irminia

----------

_carlson_ (04-22-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

Your room as more cool stuff than mine 😝haha. Since you getting slings you gonna be able to use the smaller pill bottles for the first little bit?

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They will be very tiny. I'm using 1oz portion cups. 
Like this. 


I'm pretty sure I'm going to place them in the smaller tubs above my roaches. 
That way I can just pull a tub to feed. 

Might be adding another Roach Rack too :o

----------


## carlson

Gotta expand with all them mouths to feed. An petstores to supply! Haha

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. 
I hope I can keep up with the pet store.

----------


## carlson

Roach shed!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ya know, Rich with all those teeny little tiny little tubs, is it possible you could make some sort of "T-rack"? That would be neat! Kinda like a bp rack, but scaled down much tinier with tiny little tubs for Ts  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Ya know, Rich with all those teeny little tiny little tubs, is it possible you could make some sort of "T-rack"? That would be neat! Kinda like a bp rack, but scaled down much tinier with tiny little tubs for Ts


Haha. They do have "racks" for the Really Useful Boxes. I was looking at them the other day. :o
You can screw them to the wall. Each box has a little cubby hole. 

They stack so well, I didn't know if it would be worth it or not. 

I just can't wait until I start getting into some adult enclosures  :Smile: 
I have tons of ideas.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Got a versi at the show today. 
> 
> 
> And picked up a few bumble bee millipedes.


Those lil millipedes are adorable! I miss my giant African black...."Minion". She was soooo cool. I used to have a Vietnamese rainbow that was cool too.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## tlich

I just want to let you know, I pretty much hate spiders they creep me out, but this thread kinda makes me want a T. I have no idea why, it's kinda weird I would even consider purposely having a spider..

So anyways keep posting pics they're somehow interesting to me! :Confused:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A ton of people get into Ts to help get over a fear of spiders. 
After you watch them and start to understand them more, they are an amazing animal. 

Keep following and I'll keep posting as I'm sure other will too. 

..............

I'm so happy with the new millipedes. I keep peeking in on them :o
I really want some ABGs. They are on my wish list for sure. 
I just gave them a couple of older Blueberries. Not sure if they will eat them or not.

----------

tlich (04-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lol.....my African giant black looooved chick peas. Those were her favorite!  And those baby cocktail corns. Funny thing, I love chick peas too  :Razz:  ...esp on a salad.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I just want to let you know, I pretty much hate spiders they creep me out, but this thread kinda makes me want a T. I have no idea why, it's kinda weird I would even consider purposely having a spider..
> 
> So anyways keep posting pics they're somehow interesting to me!


Haha I've always been on the sketched out side of spiders. But thanks to 3skulls I have two now and I can say Ts don't bother me, certain spiders still do tho lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013),tlich (04-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady



----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I was kinda indifferent towards spiders. I love muh lil T though. She's awesome and settling in well!  :Smile: 

EDIT: andddd im already planning on getting more lololol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## tlich

> Haha I've always been on the sketched out side of spiders. But thanks to 3skulls I have two now and I can say Ts don't bother me, certain spiders still do tho lol


Yea I saw it finally warmed up for you to get yours, I had to check out your thread with the pics of them lol. 

I would probably be ok with having one in an enclosure, maybe it's the free roaming that gets me. I don't like how they feel walking on me, If a pet T got out and on me I would prolly freak and fling it across the room.

The wife also said no to the idea of a T, but she don't like snakes either...so for now ill just have to continue watching them from the net!

----------


## carlson

Spiders walking on me sketched me out too, but both walked on me when housing them and I didn't scream like a little girl or nothing  :Smile:  lol. Roaches an me aren't friends tho, I need tweezers.

----------


## 3skulls

Spiders are here!!!

Will post pics later  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (04-23-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-23-2013),tlich (04-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Sweet!

----------


## carlson

Nice! Have fun!

----------


## 3skulls

Preview
C. darlingi

----------


## carlson

Those are the ones that have like a horn pointing behind them on their back right?! So cool

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep. Horned Baboons.  :Smile: 

The other ones are EWL ( eggs with legs )
Not real happy. That's like shipping out a snake before the first shed and meal. 
Looking into how to take care of them.
Some of them didn't make it but he said he will replace them. 
We will see I guess.

----------


## carlson

So he basically sent you out like just out of the egg spiders? Isn't this you big shipment?

----------


## Kodieh

There's room on the BOI for a T dealer. :p

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah it's my big shipment. :p

If he makes good on the replacement and I can care for them, I'll call it a day. They were dirt cheap.

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

Holy small! Good luck Im guessing fruit flys lol. Are do they web a whole ton too when older?

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A fruit fly could pick it up and take off :p

It should still be feeding off the yolk at this point. I need to do some reading when I get home. 

As far as I know, they don't web very much. They are Terrestrial and get a pretty good size. The cool thing and what I was excited about, they are native to Texas and Oklahoma.

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

I wanna goto a warm state and find them out in the wild. I don't see many cool herps up here tons of spiders an some snakes I'm told but I only see garters

----------


## 3skulls

In my other thread I just posted a Black Rat I found.  :Smile: 

Seeing a T in the wild would be pretty cool.

----------


## carlson

I'm gonna actively look for the rat snake that lives up here can't member what kind it is I think it's a rat or a pine snake?

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not sure what you have up there. 
I found that guy right next to the tree where I found the same one 3 years in a row. I was hoping it was her again but way too small. 

So after looking around, I'm pretty sure these tiny guys are first instar. It's frowned upon to ship before 2nd instar. 
But... This will be a good experience. I hope they molt soon and everything should be good after that.

----------


## carlson

Does instar stand for how many molts they've had?

----------


## 3skulls

Yep. 
From what I can tell they wouldn't be considered eggs with legs anymore.

----------


## carlson

Haha eggs with legs is my word combo of the day now it sounds goofy

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well, made an incubator for the little ones. 
Here is a pic of a few of them. The colored sponge stuff was packed into the straws they came in. Letting them crawl off instead of trying to force them. 



I really hope they make it. I feel bad that they were shipped so early. 

Here are the C. darlingi
30 all healthy and happy. These guys are pretty quick :o

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-24-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Did you know they were so young? And did the seller know too?

----------


## 3skulls

The seller knew. I had no idea they were 1st instar. 

Should have never been sent.

----------


## Mike41793

> The seller knew. I had no idea they were 1st instar. 
> 
> Should have never been sent.


Thats ridiculous. And kinda shady business :/

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

Good luck with them! Easy way to keep 30 spiders haha the compactness of their homes is awesome

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yes it is. 
If they molt, I think they will have a good chance of making it. He said he is going to replace the DOAs. I'm waiting before I post in his review thread. I don't want to tick him off before. 
We will see. 

I can now highly recommend "catfishrod69" over on AB. His packing job was insane. Great guy to work with.

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

If i cant find what i want at Hamburg ill be looking to order online. So thanks for the heads up on the good guy!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

What are you looking for?
GBB or Cobalt Blue? 

I read some bite reports on Cobalt Blue, H. lividum. The next transfer I'll be sweating a little :p

----------


## Mike41793

GBB for me hopefully. Theres a couple other species i'd be interested in too.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll keep an eye out for you too. 

Got the millipedes set up. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlIezxOtwzk&sns=em

Fingers crossed for lots of babies. And speaking of babies... I have spotted very very very tiny isopods in one of my colonies  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Well, made an incubator for the little ones. 
> Here is a pic of a few of them. The colored sponge stuff was packed into the straws they came in. Letting them crawl off instead of trying to force them. 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they make it. I feel bad that they were shipped so early. 
> 
> Here are the C. darlingi
> 30 all healthy and happy. These guys are pretty quick :o


Aww! Poor little things. I hope they make it.

I'm considering H. lividum and P. murinus... but they do sound kinna scary... although I mean I DO have a P. metallica already lol.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks, I hope so too. 

What's the temperament on your P. metallica?

----------


## Mike41793

> And speaking of babies... I have spotted very very very tiny isopods in one of my colonies


I'm almost positive mine have had babies. I shuffled the wood and leaves around a little bit to see how they were doing yesterday and it seems like there was way more in there. And a lot of smaller ones.

----------


## 3skulls

Mine are maybe 1/32"
I thought they might have been fruit fly maggots.

They love the Pre-Mix  :Very Happy: 

Edit**
I'm sneaking some time on the laptop today, so I can work on the Website some...

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Thanks, I hope so too. 
> 
> What's the temperament on your P. metallica?


Nervous and scary lol. Sometimes he runs around like a psychopath if something freaks him out. I'm pretty sure he'd bite me with the quickness, if I drop a roach in weird and it scares him he rears up in the "gimme a hug!" pose. I like poking little meal worms through the holes to feed him, he comes and pulls them through.

So, no plans to touch him. He's fun to look at though.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> They love the Pre-Mix


Yea thats what i have mine in. Im using one of the larger circle cups i showed you. I think i'm gunna move them to something a bit bigger and go find more outside.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

Do you add them I with the dubia? I getta feed my rose today! Give her one little smaller than her? The golden still under ground

----------


## Mike41793

No, they're separate. they eat rotting wood and leaves. Theres no mold in their enclosure either so I'm thinking they eat that too.

----------


## carlson

Ya I heard they are little cleaners just wasnt sure where you use them.

----------


## Mike41793

For now they're by themselves. Well, with a couple centipedes and a millipede. But eventually i wanna use them in an adult T enclosure. They're just fun to keep too lol.

----------


## 3skulls

I'm going to look for something a bit bigger too. I have 2 deli cups set up for a colony. Would like to combine them, now that I know they are reproducing.

----------


## Mike41793

I was thinking of a critter keeper or something. I dont think depth is all that important. It seems like floor space would be more important for them

----------


## 3skulls

Might not hold humidity very well.

----------


## Mike41793

What about those RUBs you use?

----------


## 3skulls

> What about those RUBs you use?


I think they are the best tubs around. The tips are vented enough for smaller bugs. I think that's what I'll use. 

Have my millipedes in one now.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

Hey skulls little smaller than the rose right? Or smaller?

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey skulls little smaller than the rose right? Or smaller?


I fed my B. vagans one that was about the size of her booty.

----------


## carlson

K gonna feed now! Before my food comes

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> K gonna feed now! Before my food comes


I picked one that was kinda squirmy. I dropped it in and nudge it towards the T. Then it ran a little bit and she pounced on it. She refused this week so i think shes gunna molt soon!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Sorry I missed your post carlson.

----------

_carlson_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well, I think I have a pretty good start to my web page. 
I'm not sure the rules of promoting yourself outside of the classifieds. 

I have a link in my signature and profile  :Smile: 
I talk you guys and gals in here the most so I would like your opinions. :o

----------


## Mike41793

Post a link, can't see it on Tapatalk. 

You're NOT trying to sell anything, just asking for feedback on your website. So
yes, you can post the link.  :Good Job:

----------


## 3skulls

http://www.creatureaddiction.com

 :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> http://www.creatureaddiction.com


I like the color and simple layout. Looks good so far!

Suggestions:

Add an "about me" page. I'd also add a "collections" page showing off your T's and snakes in ur collection. Add a little intro on the homepage just briefly stating who you are and what you do (as a business). All the pictures on the site are your too, right? I didn't see watermarks but i was on my phone. Might wanna add them just so people cant steal your pics, unless you don't care lol. 

Thats all i got from looking at it quickly.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I like the color and simple layout. Looks good so far!
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Add an "about me" page. I'd also add a "collections" page showing off your T's and snakes in ur collection. Add a little intro on the homepage just briefly stating who you are and what you do (as a business). All the pictures on the site are your too, right? I didn't see watermarks but i was on my phone. Might wanna add them just so people cant steal your pics, unless you don't care lol. 
> 
> Thats all i got from looking at it quickly.


Cool thanks!!

We plan on doing a collection page type of thing for the snakes for sure. I want people to see the parents and breeding plans / goals. 
I need to get more "real" photos so I can add them. There are watermarks, might be hard to see on the phone. 

A bunch of work an ideas still. It's hard to do without the Internet :p Was just playing around trying figure out a layout. 

I want it simple and clean. 
Had to get something set up before for these eggs hatch  :Very Happy: 

Thank for checking it out and the feedback Mike!!

----------


## ironpython

Caught this Monday night in the garage. 

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------

_3skulls_ (04-24-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Getting internet would be a good start lol... :p

----------

_3skulls_ (04-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Caught this Monday night in the garage. 
> 
> 1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,


Damn what is that? Looks freaking awesome. Maybe some type of trapdoor ? 

Man you have been finding all kinds of cool stuff this week. 

Keeping it?

And Mike, might help huh ? :p

----------


## carlson

Site looks good I agree add in some about you info, you gonna add in roach packs an all that too? An if you want customer reviews my and mikes words are like gold  :Smile:  lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> i fed my b. Vagans one that was about the size of her booty.


lmao!!!

----------


## 3skulls

> Site looks good I agree add in some about you info, you gonna add in roach packs an all that too? An if you want customer reviews my and mikes words are like gold  lol


Thanks!!

I'm holding off on roaches for now. I want to make sure I can keep up with local sales. Once I get another rack going or if they don't catch on. I'll post them on the site.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> lmao!!!


I wasn't tryna be funny lol. I can never spell adbomen right, its a tough word. Booty is better :p

----------


## 3skulls

Work that abdomen girl.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Update on the A. hentzi

Have them all setup in a little incubator. 
All seem to be doing well. 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEXNt2Fyi_Y&sns=em[/youtube]

It will be cool watching them grow from such a small size.  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

Good luck with them! That's gonna be fun once they all get their own enclosures

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## tlich

Hey just checked out the site, looks good, I like that its simple and everything is at the top I recently visited a site where all the links were on the bottom (home, snakes, etc.) didn't like that layout.

Other than getting photos added the only thing I might suggest (not sure if you can even change it) but when you click on a specific animal to buy it opens another tab instead could it just redirect the first page? After you click to add something to cart it then opens another tab and shows your cart which is fine but then you have 3 tabs open for one site. Not a big deal IMO..just a suggestion

Also maybe just a little more of a description esp. for the different types of T's like arboreal, or burrower. Adult enclosure sizes with a link to your recommended enclosure that you sell :Wink: 

Another suggestion lol, I really like your banner (the pics of diff snakes and t's) on the home page I think it would look good at the very top on all pages maybe put the links below it straight across then your logo?

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Hey just checked out the site, looks good, I like that its simple and everything is at the top I recently visited a site where all the links were on the bottom (home, snakes, etc.) didn't like that layout.
> 
> Other than getting photos added the only thing I might suggest (not sure if you can even change it) but when you click on a specific animal to buy it opens another tab instead could it just redirect the first page? After you click to add something to cart it then opens another tab and shows your cart which is fine but then you have 3 tabs open for one site. Not a big deal IMO..just a suggestion
> 
> Also maybe just a little more of a description esp. for the different types of T's like arboreal, or burrower. Adult enclosure sizes with a link to your recommended enclosure that you sell
> 
> Another suggestion lol, I really like your banner (the pics of diff snakes and t's) on the home page I think it would look good at the very top on all pages maybe put the links below it straight across then your logo?


Wow. Awesome feedback!  
I can have everything open within the same tab, I was thinking it might help if someone was comparing. I'll put some more thought into that for sure. 

Working on full details of each animal, I just threw up the little info that is there to see how the lay out looks. 

I was thinking of putting "great webber"
"Long lived" "arboreal" etc. in the spot where I have (coming soon). Just an eye catcher for people window shopping. 

I can try putting the banner at the very top but I'm not sure if I can. 

Maybe make a banner of all Tarantulas for the T page, all snakes for the snake page etc?? 

Linking an animal to a suggested enclosure is a great idea  :Smile: 

I really need to get some photo sessions in soon!!!

Thanks for kind words and checking it out.

----------

tlich (04-25-2013)

----------


## tlich

> Wow. Awesome feedback!  
> I can have everything open within the same tab, I was thinking it might help if someone was comparing. I'll put some more thought into that for sure. 
> 
> Working on full details of each animal, I just threw up the little info that is there to see how the lay out looks. 
> 
> I was thinking of putting "great webber"
> "Long lived" "arboreal" etc. in the spot where I have (coming soon). Just an eye catcher for people window shopping. 
> 
> I can try putting the banner at the very top but I'm not sure if I can. 
> ...


No problem! 

That's not a bad idea for comparing to have different tabs. The seperate banners is a good idea too. The great webber, arboreal description would be nice under the pic. 

If you sell your own mixture of substrate you could link it if you use different like the enclosures, or sell enclosure "kits" all you need for said T. Could be just for adults or sling to adult kit with diff size enclosures. That would be really convenient buy a spider and everything you need for its life except food, more substrate, and enclosure accessories.

The basics are all there and it loaded quickly for me, slow overdone sites can be annoying! 

Looks good!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks again!

I'm not sure if ill have any time to work on it today. I need to sneak off and find some wifi :p

----------


## 3skulls

So the bug room just got more room  :Smile: 

Before. 


After. 


Lots of empty space to fill now :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

Looks nice an neat. Those action figures are sweet I never see them anymore.

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks. 

Haha. I have a ton of Star Wars figures too. I thought, this time around ill keep them and they'll be worth something. To bad everyone else did too. 

Lots more in a box somewhere.

----------


## carlson

Yep need the first gen Star Wars toys those are where the money is haha if I ever get the cash id buy cool collectibles that increase in value

----------


## 3skulls

Mike did you get your GBB?

----------


## Mike41793

I was just coming to post here!  :Wink:  

I got a gbb:




And a B. boehmei:


Since AZ sucks and doesn't have as many expos we took advantage of the expo prices and i got these for coleslaw and bdan:
B. smithi



NC (brazilian red and white). This ones superrrr teeny. Hes burrowed in at the bottom:



And a firelegs (B. boehmei) for them too:


I'll be pm-ing you with shipping questions, 3skulls! Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013),_Capray_ (04-27-2013),_carlson_ (04-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice pickups!!

I'll try to help any way I can. :p

----------


## Mike41793

> Nice pickups!!
> 
> I'll try to help any way I can. :p


PM sent  :Wink:

----------


## carlson

Mike nice pick ups! GBB look sweet, so another month or so an youll have more Ts than snakes?

----------


## DooLittle

Mike, you're turning into Spidey man. Lol.

----------


## Capray

> Mike, your turning into Spidey man. Lol.


Just a guy named Mike... TILL THE #SKULLS INCIDENT

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike nice pick ups! GBB look sweet, so another month or so an youll have more Ts than snakes?


I'm only at 3 T's lol. I have 8 balls still so theres time to catch up lol.

----------


## carlson

> I'm only at 3 T's lol. I have 8 balls still so theres time to catch up lol.


Lol so five more weeks?

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Just a guy named Mike... TILL THE #SKULLS INCIDENT


Ehhhh not really a Kirsten Dunst fan... I don't think i wanna be spider man. Unless shakira plays MJ!

----------

_Capray_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol so five more weeks?


Well i want an avic that webs a lot and i already want another gbb so we'll see lololol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

As long as I don't have to play MJ

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Well i want an avic that webs a lot and i already want another gbb so we'll see lololol


I want an Avic too, Metallica I think. Gotta get the noob stuff knocked off. I want a baboon too actually was looking at the horned ones people say their mellower.

----------


## 3skulls

Been reading a lot about the darlingi. I think they are going to be a pretty cool spider

----------


## carlson

The thread on them over on Ab got me looking at them, seems like they do the cool burrowing an all that like the Obt but aren't as nutso as them and they look cool as crap. Lol so I'm probably saying if you get to where you wanna sell any pm me  :Smile:  haha

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

the girls gotta be prego their getting huge an starting to gap a little in their abdomen

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Since AZ sucks and doesn't have as many expos we took advantage of the expo prices and i got these for coleslaw and bdan:
> B. smithi
> 
> 
> 
> NC (brazilian red and white). This ones superrrr teeny. Hes burrowed in at the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Very Happy:  Thaaaaaaank you!!!! I can't wait to get them.


Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

I've been a tarantula keeper for 10 years now  :Smile:  I've kept my share of species and currently have 15 in my possession. Next month is the annual bug fair in Los Angeles which I'm hoping to go to and maybe pick up a new critter or 2 which I have some in mind as to what I'm looking for.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

@carlson I'm sure I'm reading that same thread :p
It does appear that they might be a little calmer than an OBT. I'm sure ill be letting most of them go, I wish I could keep them all. 
Tomorrow will be my first feeding with them. They look like they will try to get out when I open the lid. 

@snakeman
Feel free to post some pics. We already know you have an awesome ornata  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Between ab and YouTube they seem like a good first baboon before an Obt haha. Good luck feeding! The golden is still under there idk if she has come out the mound in front looks bigger but I see no exit lol. If i don't see her out by Wednesday should I add a dead roach?

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah you can try that. At that size they will dig and hide. 3-4 molts and she will start to always be out. 

Sneak in after lights out and you might be able to catch her out. 
If I see any molts in mine ill let you know. I'll be playing around in the bug room tomorrow.

----------


## Snakeman

Most of my pics are on FB haha. It's a drag to have to go through them, save the ones I wanna show, upload them to photobucket, then copy/paste the link and show them here. Maybe I'll do a couple.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

K I figured she would hide alot at that size I just don't wanna starve her lol ill toss in a small dead one Wednesday an see if it gets taken. Will they reseal the entrance when they go back in? I know she's busy in there the dirt can only be coming from under the wood hide

----------


## 3skulls

Right click the image and save the location. I don't know how FB works but you might just be able to use an  [ img ] tag with the FB location.

----------


## 3skulls

She might. If you are seeing dirt new dirt being moved around, she's not molting yet. At that size, they do molt pretty quick. I have never caught a little one in molt. 
Most likely she will throw her molt out of her burrow. So don't freak out if you see it and think she is dead.

----------


## Snakeman

Nope didnt work, looks like I gotta do it the old-fashioned way.

----------


## Mike41793

My red rump still hasn't molted. I hope she does soon tho!

----------


## 3skulls

I'll check them too mike. I don't think any of mine have gone yet. 

I saw a molt in one of the OBTs. They need to slow down :p

----------


## Snakeman

juvie P. irminia that I got a little creative with (Ancient Aliens fans will get it)



A. versicolor sling. It hasn't eaten for almost 2 weeks which is really odd so I'd like to think it's getting ready to shed which is good because it hasn't shed since last august and I wanna see its adult colors already!


P. metallica sling


B. boehmi. Has darkened up from its bald spots and will be shedding in the next few days which is good because it hasn't shed since last July and hopefully I can find out if it's male or female!


G. pulchripes(formerly G. aureostriata). Female I've had for almost 10 years, it's the same one on my profile pic(if you wanna see a larger pic of it)


E. uatuman sling. This one I bought by accident thinking it was a Skeleton tarantula(E. murinus) and didn't pay attention to it being an emerald skeleton instead of just Skeleton.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

G. pulchripes is way underrated I think.  She looks great. 

irminia are ones of my favorites for sure. 
I'm hoping to pair mine but my little one is looking like a female too. 

That last one looks really cool! I'm not sure If I have ever seen them.

----------


## Snakeman

Ephebopus uatuman - Emerald Skeleton tarantula. I'd never heard of it either(I think) until I got this one lol. It's pretty calm has never thrown a threat pose, it's definitely skittish and super fast. It's up against its deli cup chillin and I'll turn the cup to see it better and it'll do a lap around the entire cup in like a second! I don't even see it run!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm looking that one up and adding it to my list.  
Good luck with your molts and getting girls!

----------

_Snakeman_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

lol talk about jinxing it. My A. versicolor just shed  :Very Happy:  it must've shed not too long after i posted the pics because it wasn't like that when i posted like that. i looked at the skin from the naked eye and it appears that chances are I've got a male...my 3rd one I've kept and once again it's a male  :Mad:  :Taz:

----------


## Snakeman

I don't see the little flap indicating it's a female so this is screaming male at me

----------


## carlson

I'm not sure lol he looks pretty tho! How much less of a life span do male avics have?

----------


## 3skulls

Hard to tell from the pic but I don't see anything that would make me guess at female.  :Sad: 

All depends on how you raise them carlson. Keeping them cooler and not feeding them as much, they won't grow as fast. 
After a male does his final molt, I would say he has about a year or so..?

----------


## 3skulls

Carlson - my Chacos have not molted yet. 
Mike - 2 of my vagans did molt. 

C. darlingi update. 
First meal with me. They all have made little webs. 



A. hentzi
Looks like a few more didn't make it.  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike - 2 of my vagans did molt. 
> (


Sweet, i hope mine does soon! 

I think that if the condensation in my gbb's tank doesn't go away im gunna take out the substrate, bake it to dry it out, then let it cool and put it back in. I read that they like it dry and that premix just has a lot of moisture in it so like 1/3 of the wall on her little cup has condensation on it. I have 6 holes in the lid too

----------


## carlson

K Wednesday ill crush a head an put one in an hope she takes it

----------


## Snakeman

I'm pretty sure it's a male since that's what others have told me. One males mature, time varies. I've heard of males lasting only 2 weeks, to rarely making it to 1-2 years. When I had a mature male L. parahybana he last a little over a year as well as when I had a mature male B. emilia. At least I know people that have mature female versis so once he matures I'll contact them to see if they're interested in a breeding project.

----------


## 3skulls

Good idea Mike. Don't keep her 100% dry because she is still small. So her humidity will need to stay higher until she is around 2" then you slowly move them over to being dry. 

My MM A. avic lasted about 3 months.  :Sad: 
I bought him as a her.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## carlson

here's what she's got going on pretty sure that's all from under the wood

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah give her a dead one this week and see if she takes it. Just leave it in over night. 


My Curly Hair is just got done molting. Just missed it!! Still on her back. 


B. smithi

----------


## carlson

K ill do that. The smithi looks sweet too. Haha so many Ts I like

----------


## 3skulls

> Haha so many Ts I like


:p
That's why I just spent all weekend hanging shelves and making more room.

----------


## carlson

Shh don't remind me the little space needed ill forget the bills lol

----------

_3skulls_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

OBT fresh out of a molt

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## carlson

Love that orange. Maybe as a second baboon an Obt  :Smile:  the bite reports on them little sketchy for a noob haha

----------


## 3skulls

They are really cool looking in person. 
I'm going to have to transfer my bigger one over soon :o
I'm thinking ill go ahead and give her a 5gal so I won't have to worry about it again :p

----------


## carlson

Haha the transfers is what I feel is sketchy but ill get my comfort lvl up. You should make a vid when you do it  :Wink:  haha

----------


## 3skulls

So you can see me sweat and scream like a little girl :p

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-28-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> So you can see me sweat and scream like a little girl :p


Ill pay $20 to see that :p
Mike, those are some nice pickups. Was the selection of Ts at least halfway decent? 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> So you can see me sweat and scream like a little girl :p


Lol never but if you do all things can be learned from

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I'll think about it :p

B. albopilosum flipped over in her new skin.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Nice! She looks purty

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Ill pay $20 to see that :p
> Mike, those are some nice pickups. Was the selection of Ts at least halfway decent? 
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Not bad. There was only 4 vendors with T's that i saw. 

White Plains is still the best show!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ive never been to that one...always wanted to, tho! What makes it the BEST show, tho?

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I heard Indy is really good for Tarantulas.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I wouldn't mind checking out that Bug Expo somebody mentioned, I bet that's super kewl!....prob too far away for me tho  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

> Ive never been to that one...always wanted to, tho! What makes it the BEST show, tho?
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Theres the most vendors (out of all the New England shows), its in a BIG space so the aisles are wider, a lot of bigger breeders like BHB and NERD go, and its more centrally located so its only 1.5hrs away from me. 

I hate to sound like a prick, but hamburg just gave me a really bad vibe. They had a bunch of randomn tables setup close together, the aisles were small, there was a lot of vendors with just a couple things on their table, there was a bunch of people outside smoking right in front of the place, there was a food court thing set up in the back with tables and everything that took up a bunch of space, and a lot of people weren't even really breeders. Just like joe schmoe selling 3 corn snakes and a copperhead he caught in his back yard. It was so crowded that at one point an aisle was like gridlocked with people for like a full minute. I was stuck in between a bunch of people and that freaked me out. I don't like being packed in between a bunch of people. I'm all for being the ham in between the bread, but the bread better be two... never mind... lol

----------


## Mike41793

> I wouldn't mind checking out that Bug Expo somebody mentioned, I bet that's super kewl!....prob too far away for me tho


Bug expo?! Whaaaa??

----------


## Mike41793

I love these little armored trucks lol:


Look, i taught this one "Sit" lol!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (04-29-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (04-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I need to teach mine how to guard the house.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_3skulls_ (04-29-2013),_Snakeman_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Im convinced that the little pill bugs definitely have reproduced. This one is wicked tiny. Now way it was one of the original ones that i scooped up outside:



The GBB's cup seemed kinda crowded so i took out a couple leaves and only left him with like 2. Im hoping this makes him web up more and i can see him better.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Here are some babies mike. 
The little white dots. 


Is your GBB in a jar or in a vial still?

T-ball!!

----------


## Mike41793

I'll have to look for little white dots later. 

I have him in one of those black screw top cups:

----------


## 3skulls

Ah cool. I need to pick up another GBB one day.

----------


## Mike41793

I want a couple more. I really like this guy!  :Smile:  

And some avics.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-29-2013)

----------


## carlson

Gbbs look awesome spendy tho. I want an A. Metallica

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> and a lot of people weren't even really breeders. Just like joe schmoe selling 3 corn snakes and a copperhead he caught in his back yard.


True, true lol...some of the tables have seemed like they emptied their garage of all their old pet stuff, and stuck it on a table lol




> It was so crowded that at one point an aisle was like gridlocked with people for like a full minute. I was stuck in between a bunch of people and that freaked me out. I don't like being packed in between a bunch of people. I'm all for being the ham in between the bread, but the bread better be two... never mind... lol


..."bread" ...like you mean two girls from the People of Walmart site, right???  :ROFL:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I'll have to look for little white dots later. 
> 
> I have him in one of those black screw top cups:


THAT looks like a good book! Is it? Im gonna have to pick up a copy....Barrons books are pretty good books. Whats the price on that one?

----------


## carlson

It's like 14 on amazon an it's supposed to be like the t bible  :Smile:  I'm gonna order it asap waiting on a paycheck that isn't drained by bills

----------


## MarkS

I've only got 4 Brachypelma vagans that started out as 10 black dots with legs that I got from a friend who breeds them.   I'm not that much into spiders but these are fun.    

Carlson, you may be interested in a MN group called Minnverts.  It's a Minnesota group for arachnid enthusiasts.  It's a fairly new group and they don't have a web site but they do have a Yahoo group.  They meet every so often in one of the members homes to talk spider talk.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/MinnVerts/

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013),_carlson_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Mark your on mn verts! I just joined that yahoo group lol

----------


## MarkS

No, not me.  My  friend April is a member.  She breeds a lot of spiders.  She used to breed ball pythons but has pretty much moved away from them to concentrate on her spiders and blood pythons.

----------


## carlson

She may have posted on my first tread there lol, soon as i joined their like few of us breed so when you want more! Lol I do want more my bank acount doesn't agree! At least way cheaper than a good ball

----------


## 3skulls

I had to post here too because my snake thread doesn't have much traffic.

----------

MarkS (04-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Little babies!

----------


## 3skulls

Other exciting news coming soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> ..."bread" ...like you mean two girls from the People of Walmart site, right???


AHHHH no! Lol

That book is pretty good. For $14 its packed full of info. It gets really in depth and sciencey in some parts too. I usually have to reread stuff to get it, but i had to reread some of it multiple times lol.

----------


## 3skulls

P. cambridgei just molted  :Smile: 
About time!

----------


## carlson

Could my golden have gotten lost in her hole lol noob question but a serious one

----------


## 3skulls

No, she knows what she is doing. At that size - hiding is happy.

----------

_carlson_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

K had to ask lol ill toss in a dead roach tomorrow see how it goes

----------


## 3skulls

Just peek in every night after lights out. You'll see her sooner or later :p

----------


## carlson

I've been trying to catch her hoping too soon!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I had to post here too because my snake thread doesn't have much traffic.


awwwwww!!!! babies!!! Soooo cute!!! I want to hug n kiss them  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> I had to post here too because my snake thread doesn't have much traffic.


CARPETS!!! Very nice.  I hope to get a few hatchlings myself in a few weeks...

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:Smile: 
I have another small clutch of them that should be ready next weekend. 

Good luck Mark!

----------

MarkS (04-30-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Thanks, the eggs aren't actually mine though, I'm incubating them for a friend who found them while taking care of a pair of carpets for a friend of hers and was surprised by eggs.   Started with about 20+ eggs and now have less then a dozen left.  I'm hoping at least a few hatch.

----------


## 3skulls

Wow yeah that would be a surprise.

----------


## Mike41793

This was on the ceiling in the kitchen lol:

----------


## 3skulls

Those are pretty cool. I'm not sure but it might be a nursery web spider. I suck at IDing. :p

----------


## 3skulls

Here is the right thread. 

Getting ready for the mailman tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Mailman bringing you something fun!?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Do any of you guys save your molts? Im wondering if anybody here would be willing to save me a nice molt from a equally sized male and female so that I could use them as references when sexing, and also to show people at work...I know its sounds kinda creepy to be asking for stuff like that  :Razz:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Mailman bringing you something fun!?


hes getting ready to ship out some cages Nick....those look very familiar to me  :Wink:

----------


## carlson

He puts together nice cages so their lucky people then haha. I just never know rich gets all the fun brought to his door lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im sure its nonstop 8-legged party time at Rich's lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

Just caught my B. boehmi as it flipped over  :Very Happy:  most likely I'll be able to tell of it's male or female at this point, assuming I stay awake long enough to witness it finishing and the skin doesn't dry up completely by tomorrow morning.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

> Do any of you guys save your molts? Im wondering if anybody here would be willing to save me a nice molt from a equally sized male and female so that I could use them as references when sexing, and also to show people at work...I know its sounds kinda creepy to be asking for stuff like that


Sometimes I keep my larger sheds. I only have females though, any males I've sexed are still slings/juvies. There are pics online though that compare zoomed in.

----------


## carlson

I can't wait till mine get bigger! What do you keep a.avic slings in? Dude has them for real cheap 2i.. I want one not sure if I should get one at moment not sure housing

----------


## 3skulls

Wow I sat down and passed out last night. 

My A. metallica is in the middle


The enclosures are for me this time  :Smile: 
I wish I had some going out :p
I'll post pics once everything comes in and I know everyone is ok. 

I have a huge jar of molts but they are no good at this point. 
If and when I get a good molt to sex, I can take detailed macro photos for you. 

Then you can have a side by side you can show them.

----------

_carlson_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I bet she is gravid.

----------


## carlson

Is that bout the size needed for 2i?

----------


## 3skulls

That or smaller. Like the one on the left. 



Remember, they are quick!! They can be out and up a wall in no time. They can also leap  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Snakeman, any word on the molt yet?

Good luck!

----------


## 3skulls

Package #1 
Avicularia versicolor 
Male / Female pair.  :Smile:

----------

_adamsky27_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Package #2
Trigoniulus macropygus
Flameleg Millipedes  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

A pair is always nice! The centipedes look cool, have never held one to my knowledge ha

----------


## 3skulls

Millipedes :p
I won't hold a centipede. Haha. 

Once they mature, they might be my first pairing.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> Millipedes :p
> I won't hold a centipede. Haha. 
> 
> Once they mature, they might be my first pairing.


Ha both Pedes are kinda creepy, too many legs an I was told one of them bites really hard. 
That would be sweet, it's cool watching the vids of them being paird they tap lol

----------


## carlson

Well i don't see the dead roach any more. Guessing the golden has some how pulled it into the hide.. I have no clue where the exit hole is its a small space an I can't find one.

----------


## 3skulls

Sweet! 
So she is just hiding and that's normal for her size.

----------


## carlson

She can be as sneaky as she wants inside of the cube. An keeps eating. Ten days ill drop another in

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

Nice packages  :Smile:  Those millipedes do look cool.  Youtube has ruined centipedes for me, I've watched enough videos that I'm convinced one could take on a grown man if it wanted to. 
I got a package yesterday. I found my two incher.



Does it look ok? I was wondering if the little fella was kind of thin, but it doesn't look wrinkly or anything. Also, I had been looking at lots of pictures of really fat ones. It's a lively little thing- is in a different spot every time I go check in, and ate a small dubia. It was cute. The dubia ran under him to cuddle and he just sat there, then while I was wondering how I was going to get it before it burrowed, he just casually reached down and picked it up. It really likes to climb, too. I have the substrate 3 inches from the top, a little higher on the hide end. Is that high enough? Everything I read said 1.5-2 legspans, but I just want to make sure.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile: 

Sounds like you got her enclosure set up right. Is the substrate damp at all? If so, maybe let half of it dry out and get the other side damp. Then you can slowly start moving her over to a dry substrate over the next couple of molts. 

Aw does look a big skinny. Do you know her last molt? They will be on the skinny side after a molt. 

You are feeding dubia so it should be no time before she is nice and plump  :Smile: 

Congrats!

----------

Kitty Softpaws (05-02-2013)

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

I tried to get it as dry as possible, but I'll make sure half of it isn't. I did put a water bowl on either side because it took 2 days to get here from the seller and I thought maybe that's why she was skinny. They didn't know when the last molt was. Do you think a regular feeding schedule will plump her up? Oh, and I have Turkistans, too. Is either roach more fatty than the other?

----------


## 3skulls

> I tried to get it as dry as possible, but I'll make sure half of it isn't. I did put a water bowl on either side because it took 2 days to get here from the seller and I thought maybe that's why she was skinny. They didn't know when the last molt was. Do you think a regular feeding schedule will plump her up? Oh, and I have Turkistans, too. Is either roach more fatty than the other?


I don't really know anything about Turkistans. Feed her a meal about as big as her abdomen once a week and she will plump up really quick. I'm guessing both roaches will be great for her!

----------

Kitty Softpaws (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Just got the cages done!
2 for the versicolor and 1 going to my P. cambridgei that just molted. Just have to give her a few more days. 



Male


Female


Just going to let these guys wonder out on their own. 

And millipedes in their new set up. 


 :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Those cages look sharp, skulls

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks mike  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Nice set ups arboreal cages always look good. You using ten gallon ones here?

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are 2.5 gallon tanks. They seem small but they will hold a good size T. 
My 4.5" P. irminia has lots of room in hers. 
I think I'm going to make a 5 gallon soon for an OBT.

----------

_carlson_ (05-02-2013),_Mike41793_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice lot smaller then I thought. I'm not sure why i keep thinking Ts need big space

----------

_3skulls_ (05-02-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Those cases are amazing!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Cages*

Yay! 3 new slings: B. smithi, B. boehmei, and Nhandu chromatus. Thank you, Mike! And thank you 3skulls for your shipping advice! 
I'll have to make a thread for them tomorrow since most of the pics are on my camera and the computer mouse seems to have grown legs, I can't find it anywhere.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (05-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!

Glad they made it there  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Those cages look sharp, skulls


They do!

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Okay, I made a thread and posted pics 
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195412
Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-03-2013)

----------


## MorbidWolfess

It's amazing how beautiful these guys are! I'm so terrified of arachnids and pedes I probably wouldn't have the courage to have one.. Just looking at them gives me chills, but I admire people for handling them. Man they are so pretty!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

You should get one and change those feelings :p

A. geniculata 
Molted the other day. First sign of adult colors.  :Smile: 


The little cricket frog was out so I snapped a pic of her too.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Caught the male out this morning. 


He started webbing up the back of his hide.

----------


## carlson

Versi colors are awesome. They make the real cool funnel webs don't they?

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah they will make tubes that they retreat to. 
The colors in person are really awesome.

----------


## Mike41793

I think a versi is the next T i want

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## carlson

It suprised me a little learning the different colors of all the Ts. Way more variation than I ever thought

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's why it's so hard to just have one. 
They are all so different. Even if you get the same species they can act different. 

versicolor are cool because they look so awesome as babies. 
Another reason why I like to get them when they are little. You can watch their color change as they grow. 
I really hope I can get a sac from this pair.  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Caught the male out this morning. 
> 
> 
> He started webbing up the back of his hide.


Wow he is gorgeous! Im lovin avics more n more every day. I was lookin at the color variances between individual versicolors, and it is amazing! Im thinkin i gotta have me one of those!!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## carlson

If you get a sac I call dibs on one lol such a wrong sounding statement

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013),4theSNAKElady (05-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> If you get a sac I call dibs on one lol such a wrong sounding statement


Oh my. 

It will be a while before they mature. 
I really want to do some tarantula photo shoots soon. 
Need to come up with a way to do it.

----------


## 3skulls

Might have some more cool stuff coming in this week  :Smile:  

Stay tuned :p

----------


## carlson

Haha I will stay tuned

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Versi's are AWESOME! Mine is the most unique T out of our entire collection, I love his little silk borrows and tubes and he's just gorgeous. Feeding them is much easier because you just drop the roach onto their webbing, no chance for it to borrow.

He's got more personality than most of our others too. I play tug-of-war with him with stands of my hair, just tickle at him a little with it and he zips out and grabs it and we pull back and forth and he drags it into his web tube biting it. After a while he seems like he gets annoyed that it's not really food and goes and sulks. Then I actually drop a roach in for him and he seems SO happy, he like seriously prances with the roach in his mouth. I'm sure he doesn't actually have much fun with it, but it amuses me to no end lol.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013),4theSNAKElady (05-06-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Adorable  :Very Happy:  im thinkin if i cant get a good deal on 3 p.metallica slings at Daytona i may just go for a versicolor...they certainly are much cheaper :p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha just a little :p

----------


## Snakeman

My versi that just recently shed. Finally got a green carapace but legs and abdomen are still blue and some red hairs are starting to show. IF my sexing is correct, I believe I have a male  :Rage:  :Taz:

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Adorable  im thinkin if i cant get a good deal on 3 p.metallica slings at Daytona i may just go for a versicolor...they certainly are much cheaper :p
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Get both!! And if you don't have long hair, I'm sure you can play the same games with unwaxed floss  :Wink: 

Here's a crappy cell pic of mine, he recently molted. I've yet to learn how to sex so no clue on that.  for size reference, he's in a standard size peanut butter jar. He's getting a larger home very soon. Although he appears larger in comparison to the size of his home in these pics than in real life, odd.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Snakeman

Sexing tarantulas can be a tricky task. With slings it is much harder since you have to be able to use its most recent molt and look under a microscope. With larger specimens it's much easier to spot with the naked eye. I'll use my pic as an example. You see the little flap that's circled? that's the spermathecae where the female holds the sperm after mating so this G. rosea of mine is a female. No flap = male. 

You're welcome.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-07-2013),4theSNAKElady (05-07-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

P. cambridgei is starting to come out and explore her new home.

----------


## Snakeman

It looks like my E. campestratus shed today  :Very Happy:  all my babies are on a roll! This one's now a little over 2" and showing the pink hairs.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Package 1
Non spider but I talk to you guys the most. I'll have to start a new thread. 

Super Tiger Monkey Frogs!!!
Female


Male


Hehe :o

----------

MarkS (05-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (05-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

With frogs do you just set communial housing?

----------


## 3skulls

Yep.  In my "native" tank I have frogs, toads and salamanders all living together. 

These new guys will live together in there own setup. 
I guess you could house two species together if their care was the same. 

Oh and they were about the same size.

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

Those frogs are adorable!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are really cute in person. 
Started a thread here
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195633
If anyone wants to follow along.

----------


## Mike41793

My GBB took a roach off the tongs. I think he's my favorite. 






My B. vagans and B. boehmei both ignored theirs though. I just left them in there and figured they'd find them.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They do look really cool. 
Going to be cool once he starts webbing it all up. 

I have a package a Ts lost in the mail right now :/ 
I have been on the phone most of the day. I freaking HATE the USPS!!!

----------


## carlson

That would be stressful hopefully they show up!

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-10-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

That GBB is sooo pretty Mike!

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-10-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Btw, found out my wolf spider was a momma...

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-10-2013),_adamsky27_ (05-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The P. pederseni finally made it in!!


These little guys are quick!
First 2 I opened up ran up my arm before I knew it :o

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Cute! Did you poop your pants a little? :p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If they were a little bigger I might have :p

If and when I have to ship these guys or the OBTs out. I might need to wear a diaper :o 

They went straight into bigger cups :p

----------


## 3skulls

Hey Mike and carlson. 1 of my vagans molted and my Chacos all molted. 

Sorted my roaches and got all the spiders watered and fed. That's becoming a part time job :p

The C. darlingi are webbing up their cups and doing great!
A. hentzi looks like they are heading into a molt. As soon as they molt into 2i I think they will make it. I read that you lose some with this molt. :/

I added up all the Ts
Give or take a few with the A. hentzi, and the new ones that came in today, I'm at 175 :o 

Here are some pics

My Wolf has a sac too  :Smile: 


P. pederseni already trying to escape. 


P. cambridgei hanging out in her new house. 


H. lividium has one of the best burrows / webs out of everyone. She is hanging out at the top.

----------


## Mike41793

I'm still waiting to see a molt. Both the brachy's may be headed towards a molt since they didn't show any interest in the roaches i gave them. The vagans butt looks huge and has that dark spot so im thinking she should be due to molt soon. Shes dug herself a bigger hole and made a back entrance. I was happy to see the GBB chomp his roach down though.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Looking like this?

----------


## Mike41793

I'll get a pic tmrw in the light. Um... Sorta looks like that, i think.

----------


## 3skulls

So... one of the pederseni worked his way out through the hole in the cup. 
An hour later and he was found. 

Had to tape up 180 holes. Ugh.

----------


## carlson

K sweet, hope mine does soon then! Seems like the roach I dropped in today is going ignored so see tomorrow an take it out.

----------


## carlson

> So... one of the pederseni worked his way out through the hole in the cup. 
> An hour later and he was found. 
> 
> Had to tape up 180 holes. Ugh.


That would have been a pain!

----------

_3skulls_ (05-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah, it's been a long day :p

Yeah if your Chaco doesn't eat, I bet she is in molt or has molted. Give her a week if she doest eat it.

----------


## carlson

Will do!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Rich, my wolf spider's egg sac has .....disappeared. What the heck happened to it? I looked all over her cubicle from the outside, but unless she buried it in the substrate I cant find it!

----------


## 3skulls

She must have ate it.  :Sad: 
I have had that happen a couple of times. 

I'm not 100% sure why they do it. Stress or if they know its not a good sac..?

That sucks.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Maybe it wasn't a good sac....it began to get dark in color that I noticed. I feel bad that it stressed her out that much. I think Im just gonna let her go tomorrow.. :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

If it was turning dark I think it must have been bad. 
I let most of my true spiders go over the weekend :/  I was sick of dealing with fruit flies and felt I wasn't giving them the time they needed.

----------


## 3skulls

Looked in on my Flat Backed Millipedes last night. Tons of babies!! 


A couple of Flameleg pics



And the versicolor pair peeking out.

----------


## carlson

Yay babies ha, the versis are sweet

----------


## Mike41793

I want a versi!

----------


## Mike41793

My GBB just took another roach off the tongs. Hes started webbing himself a nice little hammock in like 1/3 of his cup. Hes using the two leaves i put in there as anchor point. 

The B. boehmei is a spazzy turd still. I dont think he ate his roach but it crawled down into his cave so i couldn't see. He looks like he already got bigger though. Its weird. 

The B. vagans ate this time. I figured out the art of getting her to eat. She has a hole/burrow thing along the side of the cup. What i did was use a slightly bigger roach and directed him down into it. She looked like this upset her but then i think she realized that he was food and she got him lol.

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice!

That's how I feed my vagans, I'll drop a roach into the burrow.  :Smile: 
I never tried to feed them with tweezers, I'm always worried they will strike the metal and mess up a fang.

----------


## Mike41793

Heres some pics








The B. vagans is big enough so the camera can focus on her, the gbb is still too small. In that last pic you can see the webbing he put down already though. Still waiting to see a molt... :/
Can you see the dark spot on the vagans rump? Am i wrong or does that make it look like shes due for a molt?

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah as the whole abdomen turns darker, it will be getting closer to a molt. Only one of mine molted so I'm guessing the rest should be getting pretty close.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Ok cool. I can't wait to see what she looks like after a molt!

----------


## carlson

I need more! I also need money lol

----------


## 3skulls

About the same :p

----------


## 3skulls

So the A. hentzi are heading toward a molt. They are getting darker so I moved them over to their own cups. 




I hope they all make it to 2i  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Lots of them lol what are their commen name?

----------

_3skulls_ (05-15-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

And what are each of their individual names?

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Texas Brown

All the males are Jed all the females are Sue :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2013),_Kodieh_ (05-16-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

The flamelegs are awesome! I want a versi too, but Im gonna have to wait.... :Sad:  My two little stripetail scorpions molted too! I love when they molt....its like a whole nother scorpion.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> The flamelegs are awesome! I want a versi too, but Im gonna have to wait.... My two little stripetail scorpions molted too! I love when they molt....its like a whole nother scorpion.


Post pics!
I have never had a scorpion. They are such crazy little creatures.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ill take some pics for ya when i get a chance bro. I lubs scorpions.  :Very Happy:  
I was into them long before i was into Ts. Currently i only have a pair of stripetails. But over the years ive had many black emperors, and a few others. I dont have room for any other species right now, as the ones i have now are pretty small. I just put them together, so im hoping theyll make me some tiny babies in the future  :Wink: 
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ok. Heres some pics of Rio and Sahara, my stripetail scorpions..


This is one of their molts....looks like a duplicate lol

Blacklight pics  :Very Happy: 



Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Wow those are cool. I really like the black light pics. 
In guessing they are pretty docile? 

Thanks for posting pics  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah...these guys are pretty docile. Like emperors, but much smaller and not black.

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ludedor24

I love the striped devils.... Such a great species

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Could you keep a black light on them at night time or would that screw with them?

----------


## Mike41793

I don't think it would. They just glow underneath it, its cool lol

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Could you keep a black light on them at night time or would that screw with them?


Im sure you could with no ill effects. I wouldn't keep my little blacklight on that long...blacklight bulbs are hard to find!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Im sure you could with no ill effects. I wouldn't keep my little blacklight on that long...blacklight bulbs are hard to find!


Lol I know where to get them no problem. They're usually buy one get one half off as well

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Idk about that....i have a tiny little micro flourescent bulb...
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I would look up what spectrum of light of light they see and what the black light gives off. 
I have some millipedes that glow but have not done it yet.

----------


## 3skulls

Overdue updates. 
P. irminia molted! 
She looks huge but runs as soon as I one in the room. Caught her with her feet hanging out. 



One of the bigger LPs molted and was was really upset that I gave her water :p

Eek!!


Baby versi molted. Awwwww


Looks like some if the A. hentzi have made it to 2i  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Haven't checked them all but I looked in on a few random cups. They are still very tiny. 

I'll get some more pics when I pick a night to feed.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Awww......I  :Love:  baby versi. I want one!
....and I want a P.irminia too! Is that too much to want? On top of what I already want???  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

When it comes to an irminia, there is always room in the wish list. 
A favorite for sure. 

Very fast and a great looking species.  Not as nasty of a bite as some (not that I would want to test that out)

One that I think I will always have in my collection.

----------


## carlson

The Irminia looks cool. That's a pokie right? Lol pokies look cool one day I want many!

----------


## 3skulls

Psalmopoeus 
They are found in South America around Venezuela

----------


## Mike41793

My gbb is starting to web up his cup all over  :Smile: 



And my b. vagans still hasn't molted. She must be soon....

----------


## 3skulls

Haha that vagans is plump. 

Wait until that GBB gets some size, the webbing is going to be awesome!

Looks like the C. darlingi are going to be great webbers too. Their little cups are full of web.

----------


## Capray

Whoah Mike! Those guys grow fast! Ugh they are so fricken cute with their webbing.

----------


## Mike41793

Yea the vagans seems to have at least doubled in size already. I need to feed them again today when i get home

----------


## Mike41793

YES FINALLY. I was gone all day babysitting my sick sister and finally got home and happened to glance at the T's just now before i went to bed. The shelf theyre on is in the corner of my room so its a bit dark. I was like "huh my vagans has some condensation in her cup. I wonder if she flipped her water cap over?" Then i noticed she looked kinda glossy lol. Then i shined the flashlight and saw this!!!!  :Very Happy: 


As she hardens will her colours change a bit more? Because right now her body is pretty pink and her legs are a cool ghostly blue/grey color.

EDIT: soooo sick. 


This pic is sickness with a side of dopesauce.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

A side of dopesauce??? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah she will darken back up. 
Give her about 10 days before you feed her. 
Knew it has to be soon!
I'll have to double check all mine.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Fed some of the babies tonight. 

C. darlingi 


A. hentzi near his molt. Still very tiny. 


Wolf Spider babies!!!

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of trues hanging around today.

----------


## Mike41793

> A side of dopesauce???


Don't hate on my lingo, ya dingo

----------


## Siphon

Love Ts! We have a few or ten...

Our wittle P. murinus!

----------

_3skulls_ (05-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good shot!
1 or a few or 10 or 100 or a few 100. 
Somewhere in that range right? : D

----------

Siphon (05-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Love that pic of the mommy wolf spider!!! It reminds me of momma scorpions carrying their babies around on their back. I wish my wolfy actually had babies... :Sad: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-25-2013)

----------


## Siphon

> Good shot!
> 1 or a few or 10 or 100 or a few 100. 
> Somewhere in that range right? : D


Thanks  :Very Happy:  S/he obviously has that winning OBT personality. I adore it.

And yes... Story of every invert keepers' life!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im going to go hunt down another wolf so I can experience what Rich's got.... :Very Happy:  Is it weird that I go squeeee over baby wolf spiders and hatching BPs, but when It comes to lil human babies I just go meh? And I don't want kids of my own either.... :Razz:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nope that's normal, animal babies are awesome. Human children are sticky why asking machines that remind me of drunken midgets

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll take baby wolf spiders over humans any day :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-25-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

My P. irminia molted today! it's a girl!  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (05-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> My P. irminia molted today! it's a girl!


Awesome!!! I love it when they turn out to be females!!!

----------

_Snakeman_ (05-26-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

P.metallica  :Wink:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> P.metallica


AGGGHHHHH!!!!!!! NO FAAAIIIRRR!!!! You got one first????!!! waaaaa.. :Crying:    Congrats lady. Im sooo jealous right now. :Razz:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

They had sexed females. I wanted one so bad but I wasn't paying $550!!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

seriously....seething with jealousy... :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Holy :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:ola!!! $550??? How much was the one you got???

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

LOL. Oh dear, it was expensive. >_> dunno if I wanna say ahahahahaha. 

I didn't want a sling. The 1/2" we're $100. I paid $200 for a 3"?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wow. Prices seem to be going up since i last checked! Im still shooting for a group of 3 for $300. Im still jealous tho. :p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

> P.metallica


Nice!!
Just understand what you are working with and how fast they are. Let everyone in your house know that they have a medically significant bite!!

Be safe

----------


## carlson

Very cool Bobba! One day, I'm watching a good deal on slings pass me up! But it's for the best dont got the money for gas to go get one anyhow lol, sadly gas money would cost more than the t.. With out pointing out the no brainer I'm not near ready for one ha

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im totally ready for one! But my wallet isnt lol...:p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Took me 20 years and 150+ Ts to feel I might be ready for a Poecilotheria  :Wink:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Whoah! I guess when ur ready, you know it. I hope u werent like that with ur first gf..:p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I can't remember that long ago :p

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Nice!!
> Just understand what you are working with and how fast they are. Let everyone in your house know that they have a medically significant bite!!
> 
> Be safe


Yep! Everyone in the house knows about it and to not touch it. Although I really doubt anyone would try haha.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Were coming back from Repticon...i got a P. irminia!!! And this T tee  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I didnt see any mugs tho... :Sad:  However, there were two P.metallicas for sale..a big female for $450, and a sling for $125. Unfortunately, niether one fit into my $25 spending limit :p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I didnt see any mugs tho... However, there were two P.metallicas for sale..a big female for $450, and a sling for $125. Unfortunately, niether one fit into my $25 spending limit :p
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


One day!
I lucked out because I didn't want a little sling, so while he's still little, he's big enough that I'm not extremely frightened .

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah..there were actually a lot of arachnid vendors there. Nice selection. One guy had the most adorable baby irminias, but they were so tiny they were still white...probably 1is. I really wanted one,cuz they were just so darn cute, but was afraid to take a chance on something so tiny. 
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

> Yep! Everyone in the house knows about it and to not touch it. Although I really doubt anyone would try haha.


I'm not worried about them going in and touching it. 
I'm more thinking of if it got out. 

Very bad muscle cramps, lasting up to 3 weeks
Vision loss
High fevers
Increased heart rate
Uncontrolled sweating
Vomiting 
Joints locking up, unable to walk, unable to use hands arms etc. 
Very intense pain

Just a few of the things that can happen to a healthy person from a Poecilotheria bite. 
I would not want to put a Grandparent through any of that. Let them understand that they will need to get to a hospital ASAP if they get bit. 

I'm really not trying to start anything but I feel I need to bring it up. 

Please be safe!!

----------


## carlson

Golden has refused food last two weeks, hoping she eats soon :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

Has she came out yet?
I'm pretty sure all of mine have molted now.

----------


## 3skulls

> Were coming back from Repticon...i got a P. irminia!!!


irminia are awesome!!
I think you will love this species!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah im pretty excited about this one! The same guy had some really nice GBBs, but they were $50. Also some g.pulchripes, which i also considered. But i could only choose one. And even at that my hubby gave me a little grief.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Gbb's are shooooo cooolllll

----------


## carlson

> Has she came out yet?
> I'm pretty sure all of mine have molted now.


No I havent seen that she's come out since taking the roach a couple weeks ago.

----------


## carlson

She's got lots of space so hoping she's doing her own thing.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Heres my new irminia....Im calling it "Zipper" lol....was halfway across my desk before I could get it into its new enclosure! Its very pretty, and a good size for the price  :Very Happy: 


I also got the business card for a guy that can ship me 3 metallica slings for around $300+shipping when Im ready  :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Aww she is cute. 
Haha they are very fast :p

Rehousing them is really fun. 

Both of mine love their bark tubes going into the substrate. IMO they are labeled arboreal only because they are really good climbers. They both live underground and are almost more of a pet hole than an arboreal.  I thought it would change with size but it hasn't yet. 

Makes seeing them out a treat.

----------


## 3skulls

82 / 82  of the A. hentzi made it to 2nd instar. A couple of them had their molt stuck but I used a tiny paintbrush to remove it. 
They also had their first meal. Pinhead crickets cut into 1/3s
They all seem healthy and active.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (05-27-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> 82 / 82  of the A. hentzi made it to 2nd instar. A couple of them had their molt stuck but I used a tiny paintbrush to remove it. 
> They also had their first meal. Pinhead crickets cut into 1/3s
> They all seem healthy and active.


Yay!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-27-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Awesome Rich!!! Im so glad for you!! And 82/82...so whatre you gonna do when all 82 make it to 3rd instar? Lol...

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I hope to pass them along to good homes  :Smile: 
Maybe do a few trades.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

My smithi is getting so big! Shes doubled in size since her last molt, and Im betting her next molt will really show her oranges poppin out! I cant wait. And my new irminia is sooo funny...its like shes playin peek-a-boo with me...when I slowly peek into the room, shes out. But as soon as I get close to her cubicle, *POOF* shes gone! Bet shes hungry....I totally forgot to bring crickets home  :Sad:  And shes made a nice burrow under the rock, made outta dirt and her webbing. Made a mess of her cubicle tho, flung dirt all over the place. Im soo glad I went with this little one year old rather than a tiny sling...evn tho they were sooo cute. Even at that tiny you could still see the tiger stripes on their teeny little rumps.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I just joined the arachnoboards....I felt as though I needed to learn more. And see kewl pics of Ts. Still awaiting activation....

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome! Mike, Carlson and myself are over there.  :Smile: 

You'll get to see their feet a lot :p

I'll look for a couple of videos I have of the irminia cleaning herself and moving dirt.

----------


## 3skulls

Some P. irminia vids  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOAdwXFGtRY&sns=em


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5BJbFdA3m8&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBdStmTeJTI&sns=em

----------


## Snakeman

Last night after coming home from one of my concerts, my P. ornata molted. This was surprising since it just molted on April 1st. Unfortunately the molt was mangled up at the abdomen so I wasn't able to look at it to prove my suspicions of it being male or if by luck it's a female. At least the colors are fully showing and it's a growing juvie now  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll have to add to my Poeci collection after I work with these pederseni for a bit. That ornata looks awesome.

----------

_Snakeman_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Those videos are adorable!  They seem to have a "catlike" charm about them...esp the grooming video. And the one where you are taking her molt,its like shes saying "hey..wait...I wanted to keep that!"  I wasn't quite happy with the name I chose for mine. Im calling it "Tigra" instead  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So the Internet is up and running!!!
I also got a new rig for taking Macro shots with the real camera.

Took some test shots tonight and thought I would share. 

A. versicolor



I guess I also have non-pet spiders around the house :p


OBT


Flameleg

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## carlson

Macro pics are awesome, some of my favorite pics are them.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

that versicolor looks horrible you should pack it up with the chaco's you're sending me. You dont want something like that bringing down your collection. lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. Oops. That's not even the versi. That's the A. metallica :o

----------


## Snakeman

> Haha. Oops. That's not even the versi. That's the A. metallica :o


I was about to say that's not a versi lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

Speaking of P. irminia, here's mine that molted on Saturday. She was being difficult on getting a full body pic so I can see how much bigger she got and she flashed me a threat pose instead. Fangs are still red so no eating for her for a few more days.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice!
I still haven't seen mine all the way out from her last molt. 
All I have seen are legs but she looks huge now.

----------


## Snakeman

And here's a newer shot of my recently shed A. versicolor. Chillin with its new piece of cork bark.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Speaking of P. irminia, here's mine that molted on Saturday. She was being difficult on getting a full body pic so I can see how much bigger she got and she flashed me a threat pose instead. Fangs are still red so no eating for her for a few more days.


cute! I fed my irminia for the first time today, and she mustve been hungry cuz she came out of her burrow.

----------

_Snakeman_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

well I took the plunge into T's. I thought I was gonna be all carefull and slow. Well about 2 months ago a friend gave me a pink toe to see if I would like to keep tarantulas. needless to say I really enjoy watching her! The wife bought me an arizona blonde at the columbus expo while I was at work last week. and well we went to the richmond, IN expo and I got a little caught up and bought a few slings. lol I got 2 of the following: Poecilotheria Regalis (indian ornamental), Psalmopeous Irimina (venezuelan suntiger), Nhandu Carapoensis (brazilian red), and Grammostola rosea (rose hair). I also picked up an E. Pulchrrimaklaasi (metallic green beauty) which I no longer have. A friend saw it and I couldnt tell him no since he has a juvie male. Well not everyone would cooperate for pics tonight but here's some crappy cell pics that I managed to get.

my set ups


my az blonde girl


Indian Ornamental


cute lil rosie


and my sun tiger


sorry the brazilian reds didn't want to come out for photo ops. and i'm not really up for opening the lids on these guys. I just transfered all of them today and being new to T's I needed a break from the stress. lol

Thanks for looking

----------

_3skulls_ (05-29-2013),_Snakeman_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The addiction sets in quick an it looks like it hit you hard. :p

----------


## 3skulls

Here is a nice little talk about a P. irminia bite. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=249183

----------

_BFE Pets_ (05-29-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> The addiction sets in quick an it looks like it hit you hard. :p


Lol everything hits me hard! I seriously have an addictive personality. Also the fact that I've worked with hot snakes in the past kind of brings my comfort level up a bit working with these guys. Its nice to know that if I do take a bite its just gonna hurt like hell not kill me. I still have a lot of respect for them but its a far cry from dealing with diamond backs and eyelash vipers.

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah working with Hots would help a lot. 
That's something I have never done. 

Brought my camera to work today. Trying to catch a few true spiders (and any other bug that i come across) digitally  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Haha for some reason I read daintily instead of digitally so I was real confused until rereading it lol

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lol...yeah Nick anything Rich does is never done " daintily" lol

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha that too :o

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> And here's a newer shot of my recently shed A. versicolor. Chillin with its new piece of cork bark.


What a beauty! Love it. I want one too lol

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Snakeman_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

> What a beauty! Love it. I want one too lol
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Wait till the next molt when the full adult colors show  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Mike41793

> Here is a nice little talk about a P. irminia bite. 
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=249183


That doesn't sound too bad.

----------


## 3skulls

> That doesn't sound too bad.


I have read before that there bite wasn't that bad but it's only 1.5 "
I know it might happen one day but I'm not looking forward to a bite from any of them.

----------


## 3skulls

There are baby wolf spiders everywhere so I let her go today. It's a good thing that we like spiders. :p

----------


## carlson

Their all over her lol

----------


## 3skulls

And the house :o

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Awww....its like that scene from Charlottes web. At least youdve got some pest control :p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Theres guy on the arachnoboards who says that he knows a tarantula bite will hurt like heck if it ever happens, but at least he knows its not going to kill him.  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

> Awww....its like that scene from Charlottes web. At least youdve got some pest control :p
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


You should have seen the names they were calling me in their webs. :o

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lmao!!

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Not an ad but a heads up. 
I'm going to order some versicolor from my local T guy. 
I know a few of you want some. I'll pass them along to the people who post in here for cost + shipping. 

I'm not getting a break so they will be normal going rate. 
Going to try and pick them up at the next show on the 16th.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ugh...my hubby is going to poop out a brick mansion when i tell him :p... The one vendor at repticon that had em wanted $50 for a versicolor sling. I thought that was a bit high.

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

But spiders take up such little room and so easy to care for. 
I think my guy is a bit cheaper. I have been trying to find a wholesale deal on them but nothing yet.

----------


## carlson

Hmm so I may need to grab another enclosure when I go get the ones I need I think your saying! Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Grab a case.

----------

_carlson_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha just may have too. Gotta have control lol  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Haha just may have too. Gotta have control lol


Were in the same boat Nick...lol thinkin about a few more $11 cubes

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Lol their too cheap!

----------


## 3skulls

Some photos from yesterday.

----------

4theSNAKElady (05-31-2013),_carlson_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha just may have too. Gotta have control lol


Can someone define control for me? Lol I went from kicking around about getting one to getting one in about a month. Then my wife bought my 2nd for me as a surprise. And I bought 8 slings and a juvie last weekend. And Rich was kind enough to overnight me 3 beautiful chaco's today! So tiny and so cute! I'm hooked!

----------

_3skulls_ (05-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Still no sign of the golden! But she must be doing her own thing under the wood cuz she has closed up the hole I made into her hide so she's still alive an busy with something ha.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Control is making yourself have enough enclosures and substrate on hand at all times. 
That way when you go nuts, you'll have a home ready for them all. :p

----------


## BFE Pets

> Control is making yourself have enough enclosures and substrate on hand at all times. 
> That way when you go nuts, you'll have a home ready for them all. :p


lmao! im good then. I bought a 3 pack of echo earth bricks and a case of plastic mason jars. I also have a dozen medium kritter keepers for when they out grow the pint sized jars.

----------


## 3skulls

I need to stock up on a few things. I have a problem with money going out quicker than it comes in.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lol you guys are too funny! And Rich those pics are amazing! Definitely "calendar-worthy" :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:o
Thanks! That means a lot. 
Now that I have the Internet, I thought I would update the photography site and start playing around again. 

Another hobby where way more money goes out than comes in :p  :Very Happy:   :Sad:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I feel you bro.

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> I have a problem with money going out quicker than it comes in.


Don't we all! I sold my bp collection to use the $ to buy more boas but didn't have enough to get what I wanted so I started buying tarantulas. Lol. Spiders are purely non profit for me. I have no intentions of breeding them.

----------


## carlson

O money people tell me stories about it, how it's a magical piece of paper that can get you all you could hope. Wish I knew first hand tho it seems like noone informed my boss that gas prices are sky high along with everything else. Gotta work doubles just to keep the account positive between paychecks.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Actually Nick, money is made from cotton  :Very Happy: 
And sellin balls to get boas?? Whoah. I got outta boas long time ago....ill never go back cuz i just love my balls too much.
The awesome thing about Ts is theyre so dang affordable! You can buy tons of them and still not even come close to what you would have spent for a combo morph ball  :Cool: 
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

here's what golden up too, I removed the dirt down little deeper into her home other night an she blocked it back up ha.  I jus wanna see her!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I got outta boas long time ago....ill never go back cuz i just love my balls too much.
> The awesome thing about Ts is theyre so dang affordable! You can buy tons of them and still not even come close to what you would have spent for a combo morph ball 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Ive always been a boa man. When I relocated to the east coast I rehomed all of my boas. I got into balls because of how docile they were and the wife and kids had never been around snakes. They have all out grown them now, So I get to have boas again! Balls are kinda boring to handle. I prefer the way boas handle personally. T's are great because i'm still learning and completely fascinated by them where I was once afraid of spiders. lol

----------


## carlson

Ha same here spiders used to sketch me out till I learned about them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Ive always been a boa man. When I relocated to the east coast I rehomed all of my boas. I got into balls because of how docile they were and the wife and kids had never been around snakes. They have all out grown them now, So I get to have boas again! Balls are kinda boring to handle. I prefer the way boas handle personally. T's are great because i'm still learning and completely fascinated by them where I was once afraid of spiders. lol


Yup...great way to overcome ur fear of spiders...get a bunch of pet tarantulas!! Lol

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

I accidentally over fed my tiny lil B. smithi, he's so fat he looks like a tick lol.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## BFE Pets

> Yup...great way to overcome ur fear of spiders...get a bunch of pet tarantulas!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Lol right? I actually got over my fear of spiders a long time ago when the wife rescued a rose hair. She rehomed it and I started looking at all the different types and started wanting one to keep for myself.

----------


## 3skulls

Little jumping spiders got me into them. 
Wolf spiders still freaked me out for awhile. 
Now I'm begging to find Black Widows.

----------


## carlson

> Little jumping spiders got me into them. 
> Wolf spiders still freaked me out for awhile. 
> Now I'm begging to find Black Widows.


Seen them for sale on AB I thought... may be a old post tho. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah some people have widows but I would like to find them. True spiders are so fragile and short lived, I would hate to risk it. 
I do want some trap door spiders.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Trap door spiders would be awesome to have.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

There were some at the last show I went to.  They are so cool looking, I wish they were out more. You get to see them for .5 seconds every feeding :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ive had a widow before. We found it in lower DE. Neat keeping it.

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have had 3 males but they didn't last long.  :Sad:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I had a female for about 3 months.

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few T pics  :Smile: 

irminia


C. darlingi


P. pederseni


OBT


to be continued...

----------


## 3skulls

Bigger OBT in her heavy webbing


B. smithi having a dubia


L. parahybana


G. pulchra


G. pulchripes trying to come out for a visit

----------

_nachash_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## nachash

Dude, awesome awesome awesome. Those pics look fantastic! Great stuff and keep it coming!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Dude, awesome awesome awesome. Those pics look fantastic! Great stuff and keep it coming!


Thanks  :Smile: 

I'll keep posting them as I get them.

----------


## carlson

They look good. Obts are sweet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

awesome pics! I cant wait until my itty bitty chacos wanna come out instead of playing hide and seek.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It won't be long, give them a few months. Once mine got some size, she has always been out in the open.

----------


## carlson

> awesome pics! I cant wait until my itty bitty chacos wanna come out instead of playing hide and seek.


Haha I feel you there! Have yours closed themselves into a hide too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

Yep all three of them have burrowed in and closed the door behind them. Lol every now and then I catch a glimpse of one if I check on them just before I goto bed.

----------


## 3skulls

Means they are happy  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

So we moved all the animals to one big room...besides Pinky in a larger separate terrarium, this is my meager arachnid collection...

Lookit all that shelf space!! Are you thinkin what im thinkin??  :Wink: 
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice! 
Now just line a couple more walls with shelving. :p

----------


## carlson

O look at all that free space screaming to be filled lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Its actually the inside right of the closet in our "zoo room" lol...the left side is the same way with shelves built in ... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## nachash

It's high society to have your own menagerie!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

P. cambridgei


and Fly Porn for the Hell of it.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> and Fly Porn for the Hell of it.


Gettttttt thattttttt

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## nachash

Yeah, that's right, show those flies how annoying it is to be interrupted by a hovering pesky pest while you're in the middle of...stuff.
ROADHOUSE!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I might start a botfly colony on my arm to feed my spiders.

----------

_Capray_ (06-03-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-03-2013),_nachash_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## nachash

And then you could be on an Animal planet special!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha true. :p

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I might start a botfly colony on my arm to feed my spiders.


Now THAT'S dedication.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Those pics are awesome! You take such fantabulous pics Rich!! Now that makes me want to upgrade my own camera....

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you! :o
If you want to upgrade, invest in good lenses.  Camera bodies become outdated in a couple of years but a good lens will last forever. 

I'll keep taking pics if I know you guys enjoy them  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

So the trick would be to get a year or two year old camera body and then buy a new lens?

----------


## carlson

I had a nice camera now my parents do since I hit a bad spot with money for a min. I think my favorite types of pics are still from the old 35mm slr cameras, I really like black an white tho. For animal pics digital all way tho

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah if you can find a trusted used camera body, I would go that route. 

But that's just me :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Just a heads up. I'm picking up 12 versi this week. Nothing is for sure until they are in my hand but PM me if you want 1 or 5 :p

----------

_carlson_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

Gotta get everyone posting here to get one so we can compare notes as they age! Haha besides who doesn't wanna order from Rich

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:p
I much rather see stuff going to you guys for sure  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> :p
> I much rather see stuff going to you guys for sure


It would be cool can keep up with it see how they change compared to each other.  Hofr will be asked if his chacos are behaving like mine alot lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

I might get one. .75" is kinda tiny and i think ive seen bigger ones at expos for cheaper. I'll have to wait until after white plains in july :p

----------


## carlson

2 shows come to mn I know of its about 3.5 hrs from me and I work every weekend. Guess how many of those shows I can make it too  :Sad: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I'm going to get a white van to drive around and sell spiders out of. 

Bring the show to the people :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha do it get one of the super big vans like food truck style lol hundreds of spiders and people can walk into it an shop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I'm going to get a white van to drive around and sell spiders out of. 
> 
> Bring the show to the people :p


DO IT!!!! and to attract ppl's attention,  paint "free candy" on the side and give away a piece of candy with every spider purchase.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You mean FREE ROACHES!

 :Very Happy: 

Have a wreck and a 1000 spiders running around everywhere.

----------


## carlson

> You mean FREE ROACHES!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wreck and a 1000 spiders running around everywhere.


Haha that would be wonderful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Have a wreck and a 1000 spiders running around everywhere.


Lmao! I just had a flash of the movie Aracnophobia run through my head when I read that.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> It would be cool can keep up with it see how they change compared to each other.  Hofr will be asked if his chacos are behaving like mine alot lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I love telling people about my animals! Ask anytime. I got 3 chaco's from Rich. 2 of them are dug in and I rarely see them but the 3rd has a trench dug 3/4 of the way around its jar and it thinks its hiding. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I have a couple of vagans that have "fox holes" they think I can't see them with their but up in the air  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

The versi should all be around this size. 
Give or take. .75" 3/4"

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I love telling people about my animals! Ask anytime. I got 3 chaco's from Rich. 2 of them are dug in and I rarely see them but the 3rd has a trench dug 3/4 of the way around its jar and it thinks its hiding. Lol


Our chacos are siblings  :Smile:  haha mine is hiding under her log havent seen her since lol. 



> The versi should all be around this size. 
> Give or take. .75" 3/4"


Nice I cant wait!  I didnt get to hobby lobby today sadly


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha. I have a couple of vagans that have "fox holes" they think I can't see them with their but up in the air


Thats exactly what my girl did lol. I went to feed her today and i dropped in the roach and she nailed it so fast i didn't see it and then retreated into her burrow. I was tryna poke through the leaves up on top to find the roach. I was so confused as to how it burrowed so fast. So i get out another one and i drop it right into her burrow and look through the side of the jar so i can see her. I see her put down the 1st roach which must have been about dead already and nail the second one i dropped in haha. I was like "ohhhh, thats where the first one went lol". She was FAST and did a good job of running away with it hidden under her body. Well, looks like she got doubles today lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice. It's crazy how fast they can grab them sometimes. They are very hyper aware of what's around them. 

My smaller OBTs have made some crazy homes. 


They have tunnels going all around and a big canopy in the middle.

----------


## Mike41793

Thats sorta what my GBB is doing. She has a tunnel going like 2/3 of the way around the cup and its like halfway up.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

Those pics are freakin' awesome! They put my bug pictures to shame. And everybody else's Ts are great too  :Smile:  
I got my little Chaco golden knee fattened up and she closed up shop a few days ago and hasn't been making her nightly appearance. I got a Curly hair and B. boehmei at a show a couple of weeks ago. I haven't seen the B. boehmei since the day I got her, and it doesn't look like the substrate she piled up in front of the hide has been moved.. but maybe she'll come out even prettier. The Curly hair molted over the weekend though. I think she's been out because the molt that she didn't want me to have has been moved around, but I haven't seen her out. I have said there aren't enough Ts until at least one is out at any given time, so the spider van needs to come through TN during your route. :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Omg Rich...you should totally have a T van, much like an ice cream truck...paint it all blue, with cool pics of Ts airbrushed on it, and a sliding service window. You could play some creepy music too, and drive real slow so all the kiddies can catch you and come a-runnin lol.  "Tigra", my P.irminia has been extremely active since I got her. Shes been out, and has had a voracious appetite. Im fortunate she built her little web tunnel in the corner of her clear cubicle, so even when shes "in" her little tunnel I can still see her, even though she probably thinks I cant. I love her. She is so amusing to watch! She has ritual "grooming sessions" like a cat where she just sits there and grooms herself. And she loves flingin dirt too.

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!  :Smile:  I hope to get many more bug pics as summer gets closer. I'll add them here if no one minds. 

Haha TN isn't  too far. I need to work on some Ice cream music to play and some pics of the different spiders on the side.  Spider sales on curb side only!!!

When I got my first Curly Hair, it was very small. I don't think I saw it for 2 months! It's like getting a new T all over again once they start coming out. 

Get some pics when you can.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha you posted while I was typing :p

irminia are awesome! I would sit and watch mine work on her home. Then a few weeks later she would change it up a bit. Now she just goes in her hide but I know she's happy in there so I don't mind.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Pics? Oh...mine wont hold a candle to yours  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

Pics are pics.  :Very Happy:  all are welcomed. 

Just found a huge gravid female. 



She has already made her little burrow, I bet she lays tonight.

----------


## carlson

Big girl lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Nice! I hope to find a big one like that....no time for herpin tho... :Sad: 

Sent from my H866C using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

The versicolor are in the building!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

She laid!!!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Those versis are sooo cute! And neat that she laid!

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Wait till you see them in person.  :Smile: 

I let her crawl around on me for a while. It was really cute when she would get to the end on my finger, she would put her feet up to feel around. 

I have some P. irminia coming in next week :o

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Aww thats too bad...i got one already  :Sad: 

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## carlson

Versi! Can't wait lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are way up there on the list of the coolest babies. 
I'm going to feed them this weekend and then watch them for another week. 
Hoping to ship out on Monday 17th

Or whenever everyone is ready for them. 

@carlson
One cool thing about them, you'll be able to see this one :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I cant wait as well!! Baby versis  :Love: 

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## carlson

> They are way up there on the list of the coolest babies. 
> I'm going to feed them this weekend and then watch them for another week. 
> Hoping to ship out on Monday 17th
> 
> Or whenever everyone is ready for them. 
> 
> @carlson
> One cool thing about them, you'll be able to see this one :p


Yay seeing them! Hoping the other's will be as well ha. I go get my check today so see what it looks like.  May just put some away so I have it for shipping day haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Cool man, just let me know. You'll have a ton of Ts before you know it :p

----------

_carlson_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Cool man, just let me know. You'll have a ton of Ts before you know it :p


Lol to late! I've got 15 now not counting the 2 versicolors ill be getting soon. Might help if I quit buying 2 or 3 of everything lol. 

Anyone know how to sex an Arizona blonde without a fresh molt? I was told that mine was a male but Idk how they could come to that conclusion without looking in the molt. It doesn't have mating hooks yet either.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Its possible it hasnt went through its final molt yet. And i read that a person whos seen hundreds of Ts and has lots of experience sexing could look at a decent sized specimen from underneath and tell. Personally, idk.

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Sooo excited!!! "Siva" my B.smithi is on her back! When i come home from work tonite, shell be in her new skin! I cant wait to see how pretty shell look!

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## Snakeman

> Anyone know how to sex an Arizona blonde without a fresh molt? I was told that mine was a male but Idk how they could come to that conclusion without looking in the molt. It doesn't have mating hooks yet either.


Would you happen to have a crystal clear photo of the epigastric furrow? It's the little open when you look at it underneath where the abdomen begins.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Just checked on my lil B.smithi before leaving for work, and i caught her just crawling outta her molt! I hope i didnt disturb her too much takin a quick second to capture this crappy cell phone pic:


Shes gorgeous! So much orange now! And she reminds me of a micro plush animal right now...so soft, fluffy, and new. :p
sent from my incubator via
 tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013),_carlson_ (06-08-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

Hmm think I need a b smithi too lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Would you happen to have a crystal clear photo of the epigastric furrow? It's the little open when you look at it underneath where the abdomen begins.


Not at the moment. I'm still at work for another 11 days but soon as I get home ill try and get some. I actually have 5 of them now. The one my wife bought me and was told was a female. Then the other 4 I picked up from someone that didn't want them anymore for what I thought was cheap. A T guy at a local show said he thought I had 2.2 that I had picked up that day. I traded a boa that I had priced at $85 for all four of them. So if 2 are females I'm happy with the deal and ill resell the 2 males and get some of my money back I hope.

----------


## carlson

Shes out! Looks hungry gonna drop a dead roach in or is she not hard enough from molt?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Shes out! Looks hungry gonna drop a dead roach in or is she not hard enough from molt?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I'd give it a couple days to be safe. I've fed my young T's just a couple days after a molt, but not the same day or next day, better safe than sorry. It seems like the older they get the longer they need to recover.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## carlson

Not sure how long ago she molted. She is good sized bigger than when I got her an she went into hiding ha. Ill drop a dead one in in the morning just has small belly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah my B.smithi looks like shes almost doubled in size. Her abdomen looks so shriveled and empty... :Sad:  i hope to feed her in about a week.

sent from my incubator

----------


## carlson

I wish I knew how long ago mine molted lol abdomen looks tiny tho. Cant wait till she gets big enough to sex

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Snakeman

> Shes out! Looks hungry gonna drop a dead roach in or is she not hard enough from molt?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not too knowledge on roach-feeding to T's but I'm not sure if it's safe for slings. I know certain roaches(hissers/dubias?) should only be fed to large T's since their fangs are strong enough to pierce the exoskeleton and any smaller T's could damage their fangs. As for feeding, You should try and see if their fangs are completely black before attempting to feed. For slings that usually takes about 5-7 maybe 10 days. Any sooner and they could still be soft and you risk damaging their fangs.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-09-2013),_carlson_ (06-09-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## carlson

Ya rich said to grab smallest roach for the lil one. She took one earlier no problem then went into hiding to molt. Ive been putting dead ones since shes so little. In a few days ill try an feed since first time seeing her in weeks ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Mine have all been taking roaches fine. Maybe they're super spiders lol. Even the little house spider i caught ate 2 of them, and his fangs are really tiny.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wheres Rich been to chime in??? Im sure hes been too busy having fun playing with his baby versicolors lol

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have been passed out all weekend trying to catch up on sleep :o

I missed a lot :p
Congrats on all the new molts. 

carlson. If she is out and about I'm betting she is ready for a meal. Give her a dead one and she if she takes it. The smaller they are the quick they harden back up.

----------


## carlson

> I have been passed out all weekend trying to catch up on sleep :o
> 
> I missed a lot :p
> Congrats on all the new molts. 
> 
> carlson. If she is out and about I'm betting she is ready for a meal. Give her a dead one and she if she takes it. The smaller they are the quick they harden back up.


I put one in after work this morning. Its now gone an her hole is sealed back up haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha thats awesome!

A couple of more molts and she should stay out more and more.  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Haha thats awesome!
> 
> A couple of more molts and she should stay out more and more.


Cant wait till she starts coloring up an I can get a true sex lol everything tends to be female till I learn differently

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Anyone know what GBBs tend to run? Been looking at them but haven't done any pricing cuz hoping to get to a show in September

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Mine was like .75" and cost $40 or $45. I can't remember lol

----------


## 3skulls

> Mine was like .75" and cost $40 or $45. I can't remember lol


This sounds about right.
I have been keeping an eye out for a steal but having seen anything. I have read that they are hard to breed.

----------


## carlson

If anyone is ever heading to a show an wants to grab nick a gbb I can pay you back  :Smile:  haha Minnesota has two shows ever year an their 2 an half hrs away an on days I work  :Sad:  so getting to them is kinda hard

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I'm going to a show next weekend. I'll look for ya.

----------

_carlson_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Look on arachnoboards nick. I definitely saw some for sale there recently. 

I'll look for you at white plains in july. Im pretty sure thats how much they go for though bc like 3skulls said, i heard they're hard to breed.

----------

_carlson_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Look on arachnoboards nick. I definitely saw some for sale there recently. 
> 
> I'll look for you at white plains in july. Im pretty sure thats how much they go for though bc like 3skulls said, i heard they're hard to breed.





> I'm going to a show next weekend. I'll look for ya.


Ive been looking on AB might just be missing them. An that would be sweet of both you  :Smile:  haha like their colors so much they would add to the collection. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Found one ha so after my oder from rich ill have to get that next  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=249770

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=249577

----------

_carlson_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

:S 100 baby mealworms for 3 dollars? I just got 5000 for 23 shipped...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Well you're silly because you should have gotten roaches anyways. Lindsey doesn't know whats up.

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

> Found one ha so after my oder from rich ill have to get that next




Cool! I was gonna tell you I saw some on Facebook yesterday. I was trying to wait until our next show in August to get anything else, but I'm sure the temptation will be far too great. I think I'm ready to try a sling. I have it narrowed down to A. genic or LP. Those of you that have had those, do you prefer one over the other?
I have before and after pics of the curly hair.  :Smile:  It was last Sat night when she molted, and she was somewhere between 1.5-2 inches beforehand, so should I give her another couple of days before I feed her to make sure? Or another week? I haven't seen her fangs.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013),_carlson_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I love my LPs. They are growing very quick and will get huge  :Smile:  (I have babies available)
The LPs have kicked hair a few times when I look in on them. 
My A. geniculata is still very tiny. So I can't comment on that one yet. 

I would give her a few more days just to be safe, it won't hurt her to wait.

Here are a couple of pics of the versicolor taking down newborn dubia.





and a true spider, some type of Crab Spider

----------

_carlson_ (06-09-2013),Kitty Softpaws (06-09-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

You guys make me want a T.  :Sad: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

> You guys make me want a T. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Everyone needs a T or 50

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Heres the "house spider" i caught. It was in the window like 2 feet away from where my brother sleeps and he hates spiders haha. I fed it those two dubia yesterday. She injected them with venom and wrapped them up then later that nite he was eating them. Today they're both on the floor of the cup and look deflated so i assume she's full lol. It'd be really cool if it is actually a she and shes gravid! I wouldn't raise the babies, just let them go outside in the garden to eat bugs.  :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> You guys make me want a T. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You should get one! They're honestly so easy, i should have gotten one way before. Some of them are so cheap too. There are a bunch of different species for $20 and under. Quite a few are even $10 and under!  :Good Job:  

They could help eat all those mealworms you bought  :Wink:

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

> You guys make me want a T.


Get 1 or 20!!  :Very Happy:  
Thanks Rich for the help avoiding temptation  :Razz:  I've already looked at your list before thinking about how it wouldn't take them long to get here. 
The roach pics are so cute, that roach looks huge in comparison. I had a yellow crab spider I found when I was 10 or 12 and she laid a sac. The babies got all over the house. I thought they were sweet, but my mom wasn't thrilled.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Crab spiders are cool. I'm doing my best to not keep any true spiders for now. I already have enough Ts to look after :p

Mike, we have those all over work. I see them eating other spiders, even Wolf spiders, all the time. Cool find!

----------


## Snakeman

> There are a bunch of different species for $20 and under. Quite a few are even $10 and under!


yeah only a select few are that size, or they're that price when they're slings. Otherwise, juvies/sub-adults/adults are pretty pricey depending on the species. That's why I usually end up buying sling when they're $10-40 as opposed to larger ones that can be $100+.

----------


## BFE Pets

> yeah only a select few are that size, or they're that price when they're slings. Otherwise, juvies/sub-adults/adults are pretty pricey depending on the species. That's why I usually end up buying sling when they're $10-40 as opposed to larger ones that can be $100+.


So true. That's why almost all of mine are slings. I don't even want a bird eater and I almost picked up a couple salmon pinks just because they were $6 a piece.

----------


## carlson

> yeah only a select few are that size, or they're that price when they're slings. Otherwise, juvies/sub-adults/adults are pretty pricey depending on the species. That's why I usually end up buying sling when they're $10-40 as opposed to larger ones that can be $100+.


I like slings haha I like watching things grow up. The cheaper price tag is an added bonus lol. Way I see it I dont have any spider breeding plans so I should be content with the under 100$ ones since theres such a variety for that price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I recommend not picking up LPs just because they are cheap. They get huge quick and need very large enclosures. 
Plus a very steady supply of roaches. A dozen crickets would be a small snack for an adult. 

I only buy older Ts on plans of breeding. I much rather buy them young and watch them grow.

----------


## BFE Pets

As my fascination with these amazing bugs grows my thirst for some real knowledge of them is driving me to the brink of insanity. Can anyone recommend some good reading or reference material on T's? Just general info not really looking for species specific stuff just yet. I've been stalking AB and there's a lot of good info but im one of those weirdos that enjoys reading manuals and text books. Lol 

Thanks

----------


## BFE Pets

> I recommend not picking up LPs just because they are cheap. They get huge quick and need very large enclosures. 
> Plus a very steady supply of roaches. A dozen crickets would be a small snack for an adult.


Yeah I passed on them just because of how fast they grow to amazing sizes. I'm not ready for that yet. Lol
On the feeding of them I'm probably ok. I breed meal worms and always have way to many beetles. Not sure how healthy it would be but I also breed a ton of rodents. I've got everything from pinky pygmy mice to xxxl guinea pigs in the freezer. Of course any T big enough to take one of those pigs.... I think I'd have to keep the Mossberg next to me during transfers lol

----------

_3skulls_ (06-10-2013),4theSNAKElady (06-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yay for Mossberg. 

Pick up The Tarantula Keepers Guide. 
I haven't seen a lot of talks on really good informative books. 
Hell you can't even find a good care sheet (that's correct). 

You can look at joining the American Tarantula Society. 
If you come across some stuff please share your finds here.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Yeah I passed on them just because of how fast they grow to amazing sizes. I'm not ready for that yet. Lol
> On the feeding of them I'm probably ok. I breed meal worms and always have way to many beetles. Not sure how healthy it would be but I also breed a ton of rodents. I've got everything from pinky pygmy mice to xxxl guinea pigs in the freezer. Of course any T big enough to take one of those pigs.... I think I'd have to keep the Mossberg next to me during transfers lol


Lmao! The mossburg :p

sent from my incubator

----------


## carlson

> Yay for Mossberg. 
> 
> Pick up The Tarantula Keepers Guide. 
> I haven't seen a lot of talks on really good informative books. 
> Hell you can't even find a good care sheet (that's correct). 
> 
> You can look at joining the American Tarantula Society. 
> If you come across some stuff please share your finds here.


I noticed that the amount of information out there is kinda limited compared to snakes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

And most of that info is wrong.

----------

_carlson_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Holy Mother of spiders. 
This pic doesn't do it justice. 
I went out looking for some hides, I remembered a cool tree with some nice bark. 
First chunk I pull off has this under it. 



Very pretty green. I didn't have any catch cups or my real camera. I also trying to not keep any trues. So I let it go. 

Then the 2nd chunk. 



It doesn't come through in the pic but that spider is huge. 

It looks like it has 2 broken legs so I'm going to keep it. Can't help myself. 
I had to balance it on the bark as I walked a mile back to work. I also got some really cool hides  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## carlson

Such a softie lol. That green is bright I want a tarantula that color

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I cant see the pics... :Sad:  im at work, and we're having a pretty bad storm(tornado touched down too) so service is pretty poopy right now. Guess ill have to wait till i get home to get on my pc. Rich, im so envious....you have all the time to go herpin. I never do. My B.smithi scared the crap outta me this am! I checked on her cuz she just molted and she was all stretched out but laying in a funny relaxed position. I thought she was dead! I immediately took the top off her cubicle, and she instantly stood up n was like, "Whaaat??!" Lol...she had made herself a nice little web bed too, to relax on while he exo hardened.

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

> I cant see the pics... im at work, and we're having a pretty bad storm(tornado touched down too) so service is pretty poopy right now. 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Damn, that means its headed my way -__-

----------


## 3skulls

I'm just lucky that I get to sneak out during work and work sits in the middle of nowhere :p
Most of my herpin' is done on or in the building. 

I have seen them laying like that too. Freaks me out every time. 

Everyone be safe in the storms! 




> I cant see the pics... im at work, and we're having a pretty bad storm(tornado touched down too) so service is pretty poopy right now. Guess ill have to wait till i get home to get on my pc. Rich, im so envious....you have all the time to go herpin. I never do. My B.smithi scared the crap outta me this am! I checked on her cuz she just molted and she was all stretched out but laying in a funny relaxed position. I thought she was dead! I immediately took the top off her cubicle, and she instantly stood up n was like, "Whaaat??!" Lol...she had made herself a nice little web bed too, to relax on while he exo hardened.
> 
> sent from my incubator

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Rich, hows those baby versis? You gotta post some more pics of those adorable lil ones  :Love:

----------


## Mike41793

I'll be able to next week  :Wink:

----------


## carlson

> I'll be able to next week


You getting one too!?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Ya gurl

----------


## 3skulls

Did you see the pics of them eating? 

I'll see if I can snap a few tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> Ya gurl


Nice me too! Gonna get a horned too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Nice me too! Gonna get a horned too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Me three!!! Those pics really sucked me in.... :Embarassed:

----------


## 3skulls

It's going to be cool that everyone has one.  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> It's going to be cool that everyone has one.


Tru dat, but MINES gonna be the kewlest one.

----------


## 3skulls

> Tru dat, but MINES gonna be the kewlest one.


I had one out the other day again :o
They are all the kewlest haha :p

----------


## carlson

Haha we'll be able to post about them! Someone else needs to buy a horned baboon too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Man I think you are going to love the C. darlingi. 
I'm going to pick out a few and get them set up in something proper soon. Even in their little cups, they have tunnels and webbing all over. I'm really excited about them.

----------

_carlson_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Haha we'll be able to post about them! Someone else needs to buy a horned baboon too! 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Naa not me bro.....I don't do baboons

----------


## BFE Pets

> Naa not me bro.....I don't do baboons


X2 yet lol

I already placed my order for veris with Rich the day he posted the pics lol

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Can you ship to Canada lol
I feel left out  :Sad:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Can you ship to Canada lol
> I feel left out


awww... :Sad:  I bet he can work something out with ya!

----------


## carlson

Ill be practiceing dont touch what doesnt need to be touched with it lol I figure if Im care full Ill be fine. The transfers when it gets larger will be eventful but ill just be crafty! Lol the tunneling is what gets me  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

You should see the neat tunnel and canopy my irminia "Tigra" made....its really kewl.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Gotta watch where I put my hands at work. Lol





Not as cute as what Rich is finding but kinda important to know where she's at.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Is that a recluse?

I don't think I would be able to ship a tarantula to Canada.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Is that a recluse?


Yep had 3 of them decide to come visit me at work last night. I wasn't out looking for them that's for sure. I relocated them to the grass off to the side of location so my coworkers wouldn't come by and squish them.

----------


## 3skulls

Those are the only spiders that can / will freak me out.  

There is a guy over on AB that keeps them.  Has photos handling them, says they are really misunderstood.

----------


## carlson

> Those are the only spiders that can / will freak me out.  
> 
> There is a guy over on AB that keeps them.  Has photos handling them, says they are really misunderstood.


Thats nuts. Those an widows never for me ha ill get my special self bit my luck lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Is that a recluse?
> 
> I don't think I would be able to ship a tarantula to Canada.


Nuuuuu  :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

It's illegal to ship tarantulas.  :Sad: 
So I'm not wanting to take the risk shipping out of the country.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Gotta watch where I put my hands at work. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as cute as what Rich is finding but kinda important to know where she's at.


Are you sure thats a recluse? It doesnt have that characteristic fiddle on its back...

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

http://bugguide.net/node/view/31531

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Are you sure thats a recluse? It doesnt have that characteristic fiddle on its back...
> 
> sent from my incubator


I'm by far no expert but those are what I've always been told they are. We have them all over PA and Ohio.

----------


## Mike41793

If i saw a brown recluse near my house i would kill it. I don't need one of them biting someone in my family or my dog. I love all animals but theres exceptions to every rule.  :Wink:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Idk...maybe its just me, but it doesnt look quite like any of those pics on the link or google. But im also no expert either lol..However, i did also see plenty of pics of recluse bites....just total eew. Those lil guys are nothin nice.

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

I suck at IDing.  But it doesn't look like a Wolf or Fishing spider. 
From what I was reading, most of those photos of recluse bites are false. That many of them never saw a spider, started as a cut etc. 
Who knows?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Who knows? Nobody, i think :p

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

She is still hanging out  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-11-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

P. irminia are here!!  :Smile: 
I love these guys.

----------


## carlson

Nice so more sling pics?!  :Wink:  haha they look like their small. Guessing getting them in straws is hard ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

They are 2i. 
I'm guessing they must use a funnel with these and the poeci. 

I'm going to have a real fun time packing Mikes OBT :o

----------


## Mike41793

I can't wait to see how fast the OBT is haha! 

How big are the P. irminias? I'm still a noob so 2nd instar is hard for me to picture

----------


## carlson

> I can't wait to see how fast the OBT is haha! 
> 
> How big are the P. irminias? I'm still a noob so 2nd instar is hard for me to picture


Your getting an obt!? Im playing with idea of horned baboon the vids new phone lets me watch has been making me think I need a couple more ts before that speed I dont want more noob mistakes  :Sad:  ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

If the obt bites me I'm gunna raise him til he's big enough to eat and then eat him.

----------


## 3skulls

The irminia are about the same size as the versi. I haven't unpacked them yet. Ill post pics tonight.

----------


## carlson

> The irminia are about the same size as the versi. I haven't unpacked them yet. Ill post pics tonight.


If you think of it an their out for pics can you snap some versi, red rump and rear horned? If im asking too much a shut up nick is a valid response  :Smile:  haha


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> If the obt bites me I'm gunna raise him til he's big enough to eat and then eat him.


Not worried about being bit its the speed haha I dont wanna lose a horned as a sling an with my luck two years latter itll come back an attack in my sleep haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Yea take pics of all of them rich! I want size comparisons too! He he he

Nick, i'll get some pics of mine for you. I got her from skulls so she should be about the same size.

----------


## 3skulls

> If you think of it an their out for pics can you snap some versi, red rump and rear horned? If im asking too much a shut up nick is a valid response  haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I pics of the vagans and darlingi on the site. I'll get some of the versi and irminia here in a bit.

----------

_carlson_ (06-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I pics of the vagans and darlingi on the site. I'll get some of the versi and irminia here in a bit.


Ha k ill look around tonight lost all my bookmarks getting new phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> Yea take pics of all of them rich! I want size comparisons too! He he he
> 
> Nick, i'll get some pics of mine for you. I got her from skulls so she should be about the same size.


Sweet sounds good! Trying to make my mind up on my shipment lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Here is a versi running around my hand :p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUNGEkq0m-s&sns=em

----------


## 3skulls

B. vagans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiLtd8ePnsU&sns=em



 versicolor


darlingi. They won't come out to play, keep hiding

----------

_carlson_ (06-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

My GBB molted! He didn't get much bigger, just looks like he got longer legs. 


The molt:


The boehmei looks like hes headed towards a molt. He's redecorating his whole cup:


And my vagans looks like she may molt again soon enough too:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-12-2013),_carlson_ (06-12-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah, thats exactly what my B.smithi looked like for about 2 weeks before her molt. And when she did, she went BOOM with the size and color!

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

The vagans is a quick grower compared to the gbb lol

----------


## carlson

How big an enclouser would be good for the vagan? Looks bigger than mine lol. An the versi is being nice! Haha love their color

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

My vagans is in a cup i bought off a supply website. Theyre like 4 or 5 inches in circumference and like 3 or 4 inches tall. 



(Shes in one of the ones on the right).

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

My p.metallica is starting to web up his little enclosure. 

He's positioned himself under a leaf, with webbing all around :3

----------


## 3skulls

B. vagans 
I'm holding off for another molt before I move them over

P. irminia starting to come out.

----------


## 3skulls

Put the kids to bed!
dubia p0rn 



3" male A. versicolor (wish I could catch a good pic of these guys)


Bumblebee millipedes having a snack

----------


## Coleslaw007

Excuse the crappy cell pics, but here's updated pics on my little collection.

Lars (P. metallica) is finally being his adult colors after his last molt! And he's scarier than ever. And smart, he knows to come to the top and wait for food if I start loosening the lid.


A. versicolor waiting for his roach impatiently


GBB's been making some webs



My rose hair just molted for the first time in 2 years and she still won't eat. She lives on air.


A. geniculata about to molt


Nhadu chromatus still tiny


B. smithi, also tiny


B. boehmei just molted and getting color!


And since I included everyone else, G. pulchripes, still a pig




Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

O..M...G. i think my heart stopped when i saw Lars. He is gorgeous! Im sooo jealous. How old is he? Your others look great too.

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-12-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Put the kids to bed!
> dubia p0rn 
> ]


Omg...i didnt know roaches did it butt to butt! :eek:

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-12-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> O..M...G. i think my heart stopped when i saw Lars. He is gorgeous! Im sooo jealous. How old is he? Your others look great too.
> 
> sent from my incubator via tapatalk


Thanks! I love him even though he scares me. I'm not totally sure on his (or her) age, but he's about 3.5 inches from back "foot" to front and I've had him since October. Here's when I first bought him from Ken the Bug Guy. I'd say he was like was around a half inch. 

Thanks, I love my T's. I even enjoy raising their roaches, they remind me of tiny cattle.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## carlson

> Thanks! I love him even though he scares me. I'm not totally sure on his (or her) age, but he's about 3.5 inches from back "foot" to front and I've had him since October. Here's when I first bought him from Ken the Bug Guy. I'd say he was like was around a half inch. 
> 
> Thanks, I love my T's. I even enjoy raising their roaches, they remind me of tiny cattle.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


A) I love p. Mets their color is awesome so I like yours a ton. 
B) calling roaches tiny cattle is the best way I've heard of describing raising them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Mines still super tiny. Can't wait till he gets his adult colors

----------


## carlson

What size do they color up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Mine just started to really show some colors, he's around 3.5 inches. You only really see it well with a direct light on him, he still doesn't fully have his colors yet. I can't wait for his next molt.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I can't waiiiiit!

He noms his crickets. Wish I could feed him roaches though  :Sad:

----------


## BFE Pets

Thanks a lot coleslaw now I've got 2 more Ts to ad to my wish list. The p. Met and what ever that c. Cyan is! Gotta find one!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I can't waiiiiit!
> 
> He noms his crickets. Wish I could feed him roaches though


Mine love the tiny mealworms too, Lars is especially fun to give them to, I just poke one through one of the air holes and runs over and pulls it through the rest of the way and noms on it. 




> Thanks a lot coleslaw now I've got 2 more Ts to ad to my wish list. The p. Met and what ever that c. Cyan is! Gotta find one!


You're welcome  :Very Happy: 

C. cyaneopubescens, or green bottle blue. They're GORGEOUS adults as well, he's still a sling. I think they're some of the coolest looking slings.

Edit: not my image but here's an adult GBB 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Capray

I want one so baddd. Lars is the one with the unibrow right?

----------


## carlson

GBB look sweet. Too many cool looking slings!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> You're welcome 
> 
> C. cyaneopubescens, or green bottle blue. They're GORGEOUS adults as well, he's still a sling. I think they're some of the coolest looking slings.
> 
> Edit: not my image but here's an adult GBB 
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


Lmao!  I'm a Dee dah Dee. Never seen a gbb sling and I've only been looking onto Ts for about 2 months now so didn't know the scientific name for them. I've been drooling over the gbb adults I've seen since the addiction kicked in but I really want a gbb sling now lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I love my gbb  :Good Job:

----------


## BFE Pets

Btw folks that pic I posted the other day was definitely a recluse. We've found 15-20 more of them on location and someone reported them as a biological hazard so they called an exterminator.  :Sad:  he sprayed the whole location and he identified them soon as he spotted one.

----------


## Mike41793

If the recluse bites are as bad as ive seen, tho skulls said they may be exaggerated, i would consider them a hazard too lol.

----------


## BFE Pets

> If the recluse bites are as bad as ive seen, tho skulls said they may be exaggerated, i would consider them a hazard too lol.


Thing is they really aren't very bitey. Unless provoked. If you poke at them or accidentally grab it its more likely to run away or just walk over you. I had one cralw across my hand last night. I just waited until it walked off the other side then put it on a sheet of paper and relocated it to the grass out of harm's way.

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks that they came in and sprayed.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Btw folks that pic I posted the other day was definitely a recluse. We've found 15-20 more of them on location and someone reported them as a biological hazard so they called an exterminator.  he sprayed the whole location and he identified them soon as he spotted one.


Ohmygoodness dude! I hope no one gets bit! And a biohazard??? Sheeew! Guess ur gonna have to be real careful. I saw an episode of "infested" with those guys, and they kept comin back. :eek:

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

From some of the bite reports I would be more worried about some of the Ts we keep :p

You have to think about how rare a Recluse bite is. Most people would't even feel the tiny fangs. For the ones who do see a spider, can they ID a Recluse?  
I think the myths and hype of the Recluse are just as bad as when you see a BP on TV and they have hissing sounds effects. 
Not saying its all false, I'm not willing to be a test subject to spider venom. But I bet its blown way over the top just as our snake buddies are in some circles. 

Hell, even a harmless snake bite can lead to major infection in some cases. 

I'm guessing most Widow and Recluse bites are less painful than a Poeci bite or a H. lividum that would up your arm and have about 10 holes in you before you knew it had escaped. :o

Carlson has first aid training so I think he should be the test subject  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lol....go Nicky! I nominate ya buddy! :p

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

Yea he can provide me with medical aid anyyyyy time. Ignore the elevated heart rate!

----------


## carlson

Haha I volunteer to provide medical attention to anyone who wants to be a test subject  :Smile:  Ive been told I'm very caring and good at what I do. As long as nothing shinny is around ill fix you up  :Wink:  lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Sounds like Mike needs mouth to mouth

----------


## carlson

> Sounds like Mike needs mouth to mouth


Haha mouth to mouth is a no no. People spit/throw up some gross things when your doin that. I use a face mask with a one way by pass. Nice air tight seal, my face is bout six inches from theirs and it doesn't get too weird. But weird factor isnt really there when you gotta do cpr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Yea I hate the fact they sprayed the mosquitos and moths seem like they have doubled in numbers already but I kinda understand why they did it. Just had a huge storm and a ton of rain kinda hope it washed away the spray lol

----------


## carlson

> Yea I hate the fact they sprayed the mosquitos and moths seem like they have doubled in numbers already but I kinda understand why they did it. Just had a huge storm and a ton of rain kinda hope it washed away the spray lol


They will come back in force leading their 8 foot tall counter parts in an all out battle for rule of your building. I'd prepare for that if I was you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> They will come back in force leading their 8 foot tall counter parts in an all out battle for rule of your building. I'd prepare for that if I was you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Lmao! Ill keep an eye out for that! I work on an oil rig. I could just see an 8 foot spider running around on my derrick. Sadly not allowed to bring my Mossberg on location for just such an event  :Sad:  ill have to see about making a sling shot outta what ever spare rig parts I've got laying around lol

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

By a bunch of baby versicolors from Rich, n feed em Miracle Gro for Ts......once they get about 15ft in legspan, (which is overnight, btw) you can teach them how to sling giant wads of toxic poo!! 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

Haha they do have great poo aim :p

----------


## BFE Pets

> By a bunch of baby versicolors from Rich, n feed em Miracle Gro for Ts......once they get about 15ft in legspan, (which is overnight, btw) you can teach them how to sling giant wads of toxic poo!! 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Rich I need to add a few more slings to my order and a bag of maricle grow lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have been testing toxic waste + Ts and  letting them bite me. Next ill work on my super villain costume.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-13-2013),_carlson_ (06-13-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Since I had the camera out, I decided to take some pics of my Ts. And I also took some clear shots of Siva's underside. See if you could tell if its a male or female. I know what Im thinkin, but I wanted ur guys opinion too.
Siva in new skin:


still pretty small tho, that is Rich's 4"x4" cube

"Pinky" 


 "Aragog" ..shes about 5 years old, and been doin nuthin but mopin around on her succulent lately. Im thinkin shes gonna molt. Always has a big booty tho lol...


Sorry no full pics of Tigra(irminia) at this time....she always darts into her web tube burrow when I take the lid off her cubicle.
(shes waving hello tho!)

And have a guess at this one:

----------


## 3skulls

Yay pics!

I have never tried to sex them that way so no guess here. 
Haha that's how I see my irminia about 90% of the time. Just some feet hanging out :p

You are building a nice collection  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Errand time, may jazz it up with some t enclouser hunting lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

That should be every trip out  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> That should be every trip out


Lol, you know those football cases? Next to baseball ones. Are those ok size for the a vagans or too big yet? Was looking at those an a skinnier taller rectangle for the versi. Left my phone with my dog for some reason so didnt snap pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah those will work. I have an irminia in one.

----------

_carlson_ (06-14-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Just got these in....should be a MUST in Rich's personal T terrariums lol...


sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-14-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Yeah those will work. I have an irminia in one.


Perfect ill think bout one of them then for the red, should I put two vents in it? An the versi enclouser does it matter how vents are set up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha those are awesome :p

2 vent should be good. 
I also think mine is for model cats and not footballs. Still should work. 

Some people put the vent on the side for arboreal but I place them on the top.

----------


## carlson

Sounds good to me! Haha model cats  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha oops

----------


## 3skulls

Will be getting everyone's order ready here in a bit. 
Wish me luck on that OBT :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Better you than me bro!

sent from my incubator

----------


## carlson

Good luck bro! Jealous everyones getting packages before me! :Sad:  lol thats fine tho hoping my check on friday is nice to me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Will be getting everyone's order ready here in a bit. 
> Wish me luck on that OBT :p


He he he. Have fun with that.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Good luck bro! Jealous everyones getting packages before me! lol thats fine tho hoping my check on friday is nice to me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Dont worry Nicky. I prob gotta wait a few days too.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Im not as ballsy as Mike tho.....no OBTs for me :p

sent from my incubator

----------

_carlson_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Dont worry Nicky. I prob gotta wait a few days too.  Im not as ballsy as Mike tho.....no OBTs for me :p
> 
> sent from my incubator


 :Smile:  lol Im hoping in a week I can get mine sent out. No obt here either I may get a B.vagan since their larger an I want one that's got some size lol an the horneds I was looking at I want a little more experience before that speed.  My new phone let me watch vids better than my old one, the speed was mind blowing at times lol specially to the people in the vids  :Razz:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Dont worry Nicky. I prob gotta wait a few days too.  Im not as ballsy as Mike tho.....no OBTs for me :p
> 
> sent from my incubator


It can't kill you...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 3skulls

Fishing spider molted!

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I held an inch diameter wolf spider today! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I held an inch diameter wolf spider today! 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


It's a start  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Howd the packing go?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Everyone made it.  :Smile: 
 The OBT wasn't bad at all. All the versicolor I picked out for everyone has started to web.

----------


## carlson

Yay well I expect arrival pics from everyone lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Yay well I expect arrival pics from everyone lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Will do!  :Good Job:  I'm not normally a picture guy but I'm stoked to get these versicolors. They should be here Wednesday or Thursday. My chaco's from rich made it in 1 day so I'm hoping to have the same luck this time!

----------


## carlson

Cant wait to see the pics and to get my own!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

> Will do!  I'm not normally a picture guy but I'm stoked to get these versicolors. They should be here Wednesday or Thursday. My chaco's from rich made it in 1 day so I'm hoping to have the same luck this time!


Yep they will go tomorrow and should get there Wednesday. I wish everyone lived as close, 

The crazy part is if you payed for overnight, it would be cost so much more!!

----------


## 3skulls

It's in FedEx hands now :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Yep they will go tomorrow and should get there Wednesday. I wish everyone lived as close, 
> 
> The crazy part is if you payed for overnight, it would be cost so much more!!


Tell me about it. I just paid shipping for overnight from the other side of the state to me and it was $35 for a 1.5 lbs box plus a $5 box charge.

----------


## 3skulls

Man just tell them to ship fedex next time. :p

----------


## Kodieh

I read somewhere it was illegal to ship T's? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> I read somewhere it was illegal to ship T's? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Its illegal to ship you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## theodore

cool tarantulas I prefferably think that I couldn't have one but there wicked :Spider:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Man just tell them to ship fedex next time. :p


I'm dealing with a wholesaler that uses ups and they charge more if they have to use FedEx. Some people... I tell ya. Lol 

Grrrr I just found out that I won't get off work until 4 on Wednesday. I've got a mandatory safety meeting from 8 to 4 after working 6pm to 6am Tuesday night. Then a 3 hour drive home.  :Sad:  gotta love my job. No worries the wife will recieve the versicolors but no delivery or unboxing pics. You guys will have to settle for transfer pics. Lol

----------


## 3skulls

Damn that sucks.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damn that sucks.


As is the life of a roughneck. Lol can't complain to much its 8 hours easy money with a free lunch. Overtime at that LOL. Just wish I would be there to get my critters  :Sad:

----------


## Kodieh

Safety is for losers! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

4theSNAKElady (06-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Why couldnt you just have them shipped to your job? Swhat i did...

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

I'm pretty sure i'd get in trouble for accepting personal mail at work lol

----------


## Kodieh

T's delivered to an oil rig... Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Why couldnt you just have them shipped to your job? Swhat i did...
> 
> sent from my incubator


Lol right ill go apply for a new address for this drilling rig and have a mail box installed. Lol that and i won't be on location to get it the safety meeting is at a conference center. I don't work in an office building and half the idiots I camp with would crush the package soon as they found out what was in it. For a bunch of supposed badass roughnecks they are all scared of a tiny spider or snake. Lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

The administrator at my work is afraid of snakes lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Lol right ill go apply for a new address for this drilling rig and have a mail box installed. Lol that and i won't be on location to get it the safety meeting is at a conference center. I don't work in an office building and half the idiots I camp with would crush the package soon as they found out what was in it. For a bunch of supposed badass roughnecks they are all scared of a tiny spider or snake. Lol


I'll fly it in on the Creature Addiction helicopter.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Creature Addiction Helicopter???! Dude, that would be sooo badass!!

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I thought that would be the best investment I could start off with.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

What would be even cooler is if you could somehow fabricate it to look like a spider... :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Then I could lower orders down with webbing in a nice silken sac.

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'll fly it in on the Creature Addiction helicopter.


Its not that far Rich you could just drive the delivery truck and probably make some additional sales along the way. Lol you know how ice cream trucks have that music... What's the tune yours will play? I'm thinking ittsy bittsy spider.  :Razz:  just slow down through every neighborhood between there and here and turn the pa on and watch the kiddies come running to get their T's lol

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If I can get a time slot right after American Pickers, ill do it.

----------


## 3skulls

But I would really like to work on doing a bug fair / expo. 
I think that would be awesome!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

Does your state have bug expos? Im pretty sure MN doesn't we barely get snake ones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Not that I know of.  We get a couple a guys with Tarantulas at the snake expos. 
It's always the same people with the same stuff.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Not that I know of.  We get a couple a guys with Tarantulas at the snake expos. 
> It's always the same people with the same stuff.


Yea same here. I think a bug expo would be cool. Snakeman mentioned there was a bug fair out in cali that he went to, i think.

----------


## Mike41793

> Its not that far Rich you could just drive the delivery truck and probably make some additional sales along the way. Lol you know how ice cream trucks have that music... What's the tune yours will play? I'm thinking ittsy bittsy spider.  just slow down through every neighborhood between there and here and turn the pa on and watch the kiddies come running to get their T's lol


The itsy bitsy spider?! No way, here you go. A dose of classic metal
http://youtu.be/-N53czdZTR8

----------


## BFE Pets

> But I would really like to work on doing a bug fair / expo. 
> I think that would be awesome!!


Make sure you check with my schedule so I can make when you get it going! I'd come for sure! Still think if you put it together and make it near the KY, OH, IN borders that would give you the best turn out.

----------


## 3skulls

We need something like that around here. 
With educational talks!  

Maybe more of a bug convention that's open to the public.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> The itsy bitsy spider?! No way, here you go. A dose of classic metal
> http://youtu.be/-N53czdZTR8


Haha. What about GWAR's Maggots are falling like rain?  I could have a maggot canon on top o the van  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha. What about GWAR's Maggots are falling like rain?  I could have a maggot canon on top o the van


Ew haha

----------


## carlson

> Ew haha


Haha maggot cannon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> We need something like that around here. 
> With educational talks!  
> 
> Maybe more of a bug convention that's open to the public.


That would be cool and low budget to start. I do free snake and gecko shows for local boy scout troops and librarys and what not. 




> Haha. What about GWAR's Maggots are falling like rain?  I could have a maggot canon on top o the van


I was trying to stick with the corny pa icecream truck music but if metal is everyone's thing then I'd go with slipknots pulse of the maggots or voodoo by godsmack. That ones not quite Ts but I like it. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Do they have any bug vendors at Tinley?

----------


## BFE Pets

> Do they have any bug vendors at Tinley?


I dont know. My work schedule has never lined up where I could go  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

This is the "wolf" spider i found. Maybe he's a grass spider though? I fed him the smallest dubia i could find. It was still too big for him but he got it fine. It started to burrow into the substrate and he went and pulled it out and dragged it up onto that piece of wood and wrestled with it. I left a second, dead dubia in the cup too so if that one got away he could find that and eat it. 




I think my boehmei is very close to molting. The black patch on her butt is bald now. Shes done some MAJOR renovations and moved a ton of dirt around making a very intricate tunnel system. I hope she becomes a more voracious eater like the vagans and GBB after this molt!

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not sure but that looks more like a wolf spider to me. I haven't seen one quite like that one. 

Bald means you have a little hair kicker :p
I hate it when it gets in my skin. :/

----------


## Mike41793

No, by bald i meant the blackness is coming off, not her hairs. 

Yea idk what he is. Hopefully he keeps growing for me though. I like him.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah i think it looks like a wolfy. Wish me luck, gonna be transferring my fake widow tonite to this:

I thought it was kewl enough to put her in. :p I got some tiny crickets today and she feasted. Yay!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I went to 2nd & Charles(used bookstore that replaced the Borders) the other day, and couldnt resist this:

Im sure the info is more than basic, and completely outdated, but hey for .75 im not gonna complain  :Wink: 
sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

2 cool finds!!

Is that a pederseni on the cover?

----------


## carlson

I tried finding a tarantula keepers guide on my Kindle app, it's there but it says not available. Kinda stupid I wanted it on my phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Bad pic but here is my big P. irminia  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-19-2013),_carlson_ (06-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Can't wait, should be getting a package in the mail today!

----------


## 3skulls

Mike the irminia grow pretty quick. 
She is about 1.5 years old now  :Smile: 

The best thing for them is to give them a tube going into the substrate. Mine seem very happy with that setup. 

Let me know when everyone arrives !!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh and please be safe unpacking that OBT.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

Can't wait to see your package mike! Hmm out of context sounds wrong haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-20-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh my...

----------


## BFE Pets

Theyre heeere! Wished I was there! Lol they got there about 8:30 this morning and its looking like I won't get home to transfer them til bout 8 tonight  :Sad:   what's funny about the shipping is if I had paid for overnight I would have paid more and that truck never shows up until after 10 am. Thanks Rich I can't wait to get home and see them!

----------


## carlson

You mean you don't feel explosive diarrhea coming on so you can go home now?!?!? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

4theSNAKElady (06-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. Wow they got there fast!!

They didn't go into their vials until about 5pm so they should be fine.

----------


## BFE Pets

> You mean you don't feel explosive diarrhea coming on so you can go home now?!?!? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Lmao. I wished it worked that way. Can't do that unless I want to do the entire day of training all over again on yet another one of my days off. So sadly I will have to wait.

----------


## carlson

Bah training days are for noobs lol I guess after I get to work ill have some pics to look at. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Tigra molted last night! I didnt know that they grow that fast.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

And Rich really puts some thought and care into his packages. Great job bro!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> And Rich really puts some thought and care into his packages. Great job bro! The entire store, including my boss eagerly awaited the "unboxing"....lol....layer by layer 
> sent from my incubator




sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!! 
I hope she does well for you. 
In my A. metallica set up (same as yours) I just keep the moss damp and just a little water in her bowl. 


All the arboreal Ts grow pretty quick.

----------


## carlson

> And Rich really puts some thought and care into his packages. Great job bro!
> 
> sent from my incubator


Did you get a new package too??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Not gunna lie, im intimidated by the obt one already. Wish me luck haha!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-19-2013),_carlson_ (06-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-20-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

O my looks like he may have some size! Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha he is really not that big. 

I just didn't have a size in the middle to put her in :p

----------


## carlson

you going to make a whole new thread for them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> Not gunna lie, im intimidated by the obt one already. Wish me luck haha!


Well, lets see the eepy creepy, already...

----------


## carlson

He must have gotten so scared he passed out! Wake up mike! We're waiting lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

So when they say that obt's teleport, they aren't lying. The T trifecta lol: 


OBT. Very fast, very mean. 


The irminia was spazzy like my boehmei. Not really aggressive, just a spaz. She'll prolly calm down as she gets older. She sorta looks like my GBB right now. 



My favorite, the versi. I had no choice but to hold him. He meandered his way out of the vial right onto my hand. I love his colors too. I already have a feeling that i'll probably be getting another avic, he's so cool.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-19-2013),_carlson_ (06-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-20-2013),DooLittle (06-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

Awesomeness! Glad you got everyone into their homes! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

The obt was by far the most difficult lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

That versi is just gorgeous. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Seriously, consider getting one kodie. You already have worms for your lizards, wouldn't be any extra work lol.

----------


## Kodieh

Literally just said the same thing to Lindsey. Showed her a picture of like 30 slings and she said that's gotta be the most lucrative thing ever. Then I showed her prices from 2011 and they were 20 for a sling. 

So tempted. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Get one! Even if you don't like it once it gets big, a mature male or female are usually in demand. I plan to raise up the ones i have to adulthood and then sell them as mature females or males. Sell them/trade them to breeders for other species i wanna keep. Mature males don't live nearly as long so i don't plan to hold on to any of them. If i have any mature females and i enjoy
keeping them then i'll keep them for awhile since they live longer. I don't plan to breed though.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Hey glad they are all ok  :Smile: 

OBTs are fun :p
Wait until it starts webbing an making tunnels. 90% of the time they will retreat. Rehoming makes me sweat :p

----------


## 3skulls

The irminia will always be somewhat of a spaz. They are very very quick.

----------


## Mike41793

Once i have to rehome i plan to do it in the bathtub. Even more of a wide open space.  :Smile:  

Yea, spazzy but so cool looking  :Smile:

----------


## Kodieh

How much are the A. Versi? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Pm 3skulls he's quite helpful lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Kodieh

I just don't know if Lindsey would go for it. At least she can't complain about this one not being fuzzy.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Dooo it. Dooo it! Your able to talk her into doing things! Doo it! Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> How much are the A. Versi? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


CHEEEP! They wanted $50 for a sling at repticon. For $2 less, i got one ,plus a terrarium all hooked up for it and DELIVERED! Go for it dude!

sent from my incubator

----------


## Kodieh

Wow, less than 50 for a full setup? :o

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Sheah! You couldnt setup a baby ball for that!

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## BFE Pets

So finally after being awake for 32 hours and working 20 of them. heres the crappy cell pics. I gotta get a camera! it only took 4 24oz cups of coffee and 5 bfc monsters to getter done but finally done.

transfer tools


ready to start


and tah dah! my first a. versicolor








Soooo Tiny but sooooo friggin adorable!!! Thanks a million Rich!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> How much are the A. Versi? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


not so much the cost of the A. Versi or enclosure but really its the cost of the case of displays and the other slings to fill them! I started looking at T's about 2.5 months ago and i now have 5 adults and 10 slings i think. i'd have to go count lol. I'm distracted so it may be a while before I get back with the actual number.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

and since I was setting up my new A. versi's heres a couple pics of the guys that were out and about.

Brazilian Red



one of the AZ Blondes



Yea! one of my chacos came out to play!


yep still adorable!

and one of the indian ornamentals in fresh skin! it molted while i was at work. seems like it grew half an inch after a molt.



crap got side tracked and forgot to count how many T's im up to now. BRB 

ha! I made it without distraction this time. 13 slings all from .25-1" now and suspected 2.3 az blonde adults and as soon as its confirmed i'll keep 1 of the girls and trade or sell the 2.2 for others that I want!

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

HoFR you got a nice collection going! Haha 2.5 months an 13 ts  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Kodieh, just get a versi. You know you want to and they're the coolest little spiders ever.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-20-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Soooo Tiny but sooooo friggin adorable!!! Thanks a million Rich!


You're welcome Sir!

Glad everyone's Ts made it! 
We will have to compare notes and see if they stay on schedule with molts. 

Kodie if you have any questions just let me know. I'm holding one for carlson and ill let one more go at this price if you want one.

----------


## 3skulls

Mike, did the dubia make it? And let me know how that chow does for you. 

Thanks again everyone!!  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike, did the dubia make it? And let me know how that chow does for you. 
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!


They were fine. One small roach snuck in too haha. I scooped some in last nite, i'll look and see if they ate it when i got home.  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah that little one was on others back. :p

That chow is packed full of yummy stuff, proteins and full of vitamins. My roaches eat better than I do :o

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Do you make the roach chow yourself Rich? And whats it made out of ? Btw, im naming mine "Azure", which could be fine for a male or female. I also named my false widow "Oyl". Whether i have two or twenty, i like to name all my creatures  :Smile:  

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> and since I was setting up my new A. versi's heres a couple pics of the guys that were out and about.
> 
> Brazilian Red
> 
> [/]
> yep still adorable!!


Your little chaca is adorable! I want one of those.


sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Sure do. 
Protein powders, dried peas, unseasoned bread crumbs, fish foods, mazuri turtle food, whole grain oats, unmediated chick feed. That's off the top of my head. I know I'm forgetting a few things. 
I have had dubia choose the dry chow over fresh veggies and fruits. 

All my creatures have names too  :Smile: 
I don't name them until I know I'm going to hold them back for sure.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Sure do. 
> Protein powders, dried peas, unseasoned bread crumbs, fish foods, mazuri turtle food, whole grain oats, unmediated chick feed. That's off the top of my head. I know I'm forgetting a few things. 
> I have had dubia choose the dry chow over fresh veggies and fruits. 
> 
> All my creatures have names too 
> I don't name them until I know I'm going to hold them back for sure.


damn Rich! You should market that stuff fo'shizzle!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

ok...so heres some pics..
This is "Oyl", she immediately started webbing up her new home after the transfer and eats great for a wild spider:




And this is the baby ("Azure")




She still seems so lost in all that space.... :Sad:   Has not even made a single strand of web. Probably needs some time. Now I know how Pinky felt....he didn't start webbing for a whole week!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I would have to price it all out and see if its worth it. I'm not sure people want to spend very much on food for roaches :p

It's kinda like the enclosures. To keep the cost low enough for people to buy them, I'm really not making anything off them. 
Now if I knew I could sell a bunch, I could try to buy in bulk at wholesale prices but I don't have the funds for that. 

But I do like to keep my dubia healthy and happy. I also know what's going into them is going into everything that feeds on them. So its worth it to me  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I would have to price it all out and see if its worth it. I'm not sure people want to spend very much on food for roaches :p
> 
> It's kinda like the enclosures. To keep the cost low enough for people to buy them, I'm really not making anything off them. 
> Now if I knew I could sell a bunch, I could try to buy in bulk at wholesale prices but I don't have the funds for that. 
> 
> But I do like to keep my dubia healthy and happy. I also know what's going into them is going into everything that feeds on them. So its worth it to me


I know exactly whatcha mean bro....I feel the same way about my rodents that I breed for snake food. people think Im crazy when I tell them what food I buy for my rats....not to mention all the treats and toys I give em  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah give her a week and she will web. 
Then throw in a couple of pinheads. If she doesn't take live, crush a head and leave it over night. 
I'm going to set up a couple a versi just like here as soon as I can.  :Smile: 

I'm really enjoying these guys.

Edit**
Also that false widow is really cool!!! 

Keep us updated on her for sure!!!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I sure will. I want to go searching for more, but my husband is giving me "the grumbles" lol....he told me I have too many spiders. I told him there are probably twice more wild spiders loose in the house(that he doesn't know abut) than I have in micro terrariums....and that he is much safer knowing that I have at least some of them contained  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. 
My house is covered is spiders.

----------


## 3skulls

I'm seeing a ton of Ant Mimics this year at work. 


I have tried to keep these before an don't have much luck. 

And wow I think tapatalk is messing up because this isn't my post :p

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## carlson

Lol thats my post! Its more convincing coming from you tho! Hahah :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> HoFR you got a nice collection going! Haha 2.5 months an 13 ts  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


its actually 18.  :Razz:  13 slings and 5 adults. it would have been 19 but I gave my friend back his pink toe that started this whole new addiction. lol

----------


## BFE Pets

where does everyone get their cubes? or at least the vents that they put in them?

----------


## carlson

> where does everyone get their cubes? or at least the vents that they put in them?


Rich for vents  :Smile:  haha the cubes my chaco is in an my rose also are the baseball holder cubes hobby lobby sells. I know rich sells ones he makes, my get one for my versi



> its actually 18.  13 slings and 5 adults. it would have been 19 but I gave my friend back his pink toe that started this whole new addiction. lol


Yay friends helping friends  :Wink:  haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Feeding night is turning into a feeding night. 

These guys are going to take forever to get some size :p

A. hentzi, looks like a few have molted into 3i  :Smile: 


And new Chacos  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

any clue as to what this little guy is? I found him with a whole lota webbing in the bushes in front of my house. couldnt get a good pic with my cell so I had to put him in the bottle my a. versi came in. (size comparison) 





crappy cell camera dont really get the colors. its bright green and yellow.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well I tried to get some pics and was even getting a cool video of a P. pederseni taking downs dubia. Then my phone shut off right in the middle  :Sad:  

Got one pic of the Fishing Spider eating. I need to make her a cool set up. 


I'll try again tomorrow night with round 2 of feeding.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

> any clue as to what this little guy is? I found him with a whole lota webbing in the bushes in front of my house. couldnt get a good pic with my cell so I had to put him in the bottle my a. versi came in. (size comparison) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crappy cell camera dont really get the colors. its bright green and yellow.


We have a ton of those at work. 
They are cool but pretty sure they catch flying bugs in webbing. 

http://bugguide.net/node/view/4266

----------


## BFE Pets

its super fast. lol i released it after getting the pics.

----------


## BFE Pets

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   new skin and out crusing!!!   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

P. Irminia

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice!!
irminia are so cool.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## carlson

> new skin and out crusing!!!  
> 
> P. Irminia


Adding more ts to my want list! Haha looks awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-20-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's easier to make a list of Ts you don't want :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

> It's easier to make a list of Ts you don't want :p


Lol I believe someone has pointed that out to me once before  :Smile:  haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

> It's easier to make a list of Ts you don't want :p


amen brother!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> It's easier to make a list of Ts you don't want :p


SO true. I've added a few just in the last few days. M. robustum, P. nigricolor, and P. subfusca. That's on top of the already long list lol.

I figured out my rose hair loves mealworms. She hasn't eaten anything in 2 years and she finally molted so I thought maybe she'd eat. She still wasn't touching roaches (she's never eaten one, doesn't seem to recognize them as food) or even crickets, which she used to eat. I tried a tiiiiiiny mealworm I have for the slings and she acted like it was crack. I bought her some proper sized mealworms today and she's had 2 already. 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's awesome that she is eating again! It's crazy how long they can go without food.

----------


## carlson

Jeez two years that's nuts, gonna drive me insane if one of mine does that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

When you read about the really long strikes, its almost always G. rosea.

----------


## carlson

Lol k so ill have to watch my rosea an if she goes long time ill give a worm haha thats nuts how they dont die

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ive found out that Pinky (A. urticans) also likes waxworms. And i love my P. irminia too! Kind of "catlike". And you think urs looks kewl now, wait till it gets older!  :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

Yes they are cat like. 
My bigger girl is very sure footed. I haven't seen her use her speed in a while but when she moves, she knows exactly where to step.

----------


## Mike41793

My versi and obt are already webbing. The obt is already moving dirt too. He's gunna be a fun one to watch.  I LOVE going to bed and then waking up to see what they've done. It's usually the first thing i do when i wake up, just check and see what they've done. Or, the first thing i do when i get home from work. I'm amazed at how much renovating my boehmei has done. I wonder if they spend that much time redecorating in the wild? It looks like the irminia has made some tunnels but i couldn't find her, even when i opened the cup and looked around with the flashlight. Are cats good at hiding too haha?!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Of course cats are good at hiding! When i lived in Philly i adopted a cat to keep away the mice, and when i first got him i couldnt find him for the first three days! I finally found him....inside the piano! After that, he found a new hiding spot lol

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You won't see much of the irminia at that size. You can catch them out but they dart away pretty quick.  When mine was around an inch, she made one of the coolest homes I have ever seen. 
After I transferred her my cambridgei moved in and never changed a thing. 

Mike
Your OBT was a little smaller than the others but that one had some awesome webbing and tunnels. 

I feel sorry for those that are not into spiders :p
They are missing out on such a cool part of the animal world.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

My versi has not webbed yet at all.  :Sad:   hasnt really done much except wander around her terrarium...

sent from my incubator

----------


## alykoz

3skulls I registered to this forum and said you referred me just because

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> 3skulls I registered to this forum and said you referred me just because


Haha ok. Welcome!!

----------


## BFE Pets

got new enclosures today gonna go transfer every body! wish me luck! Found a killer yard sale. a pet store went out of business and had all of there inventory sitting out for sale. i grabbed all of the kritter keepers and exo terra nanos they had. paid $16 each for 3 8x8x8 and 2 8x8x12. also picked up 2 x-large and 5 large kritter keepers for $5 each. everything brand new in the box. picked up a boat load of miscellaneous supplies too all of it was at least half off the store prices! I spent $175 at a friggin yard sale. lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice! 

Good luck. Keep a catch cup handy :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha I always have a catch cup and a person on stand by when I transfer! My old habits when I had venomous snakes kicked in when I started dealing with T's. Always have qualified back up at the ready and take a break if you start to get rattled or trade out with the other person. All 13 slings transferred without a problem! No escapes. One of the irminias gave me a run for my money it didn't wanna come out for nothing. But P. Regalis was surprisingly easy this time. Didn't take photos except 1. 

Molt was still limp.
P. Irminia



So Pretty!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ugh, I'm going to have to transfer all the OBTs soon. That includes my bigger one. 

I'm on round 2 of feeding tonight. I'll try to get some pics.  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-21-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

Yay pics ha good luck with obt transfers  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ugh, I'm going to have to transfer all the OBTs soon. That includes my bigger one. 
> 
> I'm on round 2 of feeding tonight. I'll try to get some pics.


Wish you were closer to me I'd be more than happy to help with transfers just for the experience.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I need a sign that says - I'll transfer OBTs for food. :p

Speaking of OBTs. 
Mike here is where yours used to live. I tore it up a bit and it doesn't show up good in the pics. Also I can now take out its molt :p



B. smithi


Chaco out for a stroll 


My bigger OBT is pulling down her web. Might be getting ready for a molt. 



LPs are ready for a new home. They are getting big. 


Tiger rump  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Here are the enclosures carlson. 


Arboreal on the left and the one on the right is flipped for burrowing. (H. lividum)

A. metallica 


My smaller P. irminia. 
Have her set up a little different. 



Like my bigger girl, she never leaves her bark hide.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

And my female A. versicolor getting a drink!!!!

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Are OBT's that bad where i shouldn't even try and take out his molt? He WAS very fast, but i still felt in control for the most part. Now, if he was a pokey whose venom could knock me on my ass, i'd be way more nervous lol.

----------


## 3skulls

I don't think OBT venom is any less than a Poeci, now I need to go read some bite reports  :Very Happy: 

Her molt was way down in a tunnel. I didn't think it was worth it :p 
Plus I don't want them to risk tagging metal tweezers.

----------


## Mike41793

I thought it was. And if it wasn't, then screw that, i'm getting a P. regalis once i get used to the obt!  :Very Happy: 

I'm a pretty big guy, so irregardless of the potency, i don't think it'd effect me as bad as most. :p

----------


## Kodieh

The bite reports I read of OBTs was similar to bad hognose reactions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Looks like some of the worse are cramping for a few days, vomiting, swelling and pain. 

Seems like Poeci is worse but I'm guessing more people have them. 

No matter what I don't want to find out :p

----------


## Mike41793

Seeing as though i usually have to take like double the dose of any sorta meds (allergy meds, tylenol, ibuprofen, Benadryl etc.) to have them take effect, i feel like the venom would have the same effect. Or, in this case, lack there of.

----------


## Mike41793

> Looks like some of the worse are cramping for a few days, vomiting, swelling and pain. 
> 
> Seems like Poeci is worse but I'm guessing more people have them. 
> 
> No matter what I don't want to find out :p


Sounds like a good excuse to call out of work! I've only done it once or twice. Telling them i got nailed by a big orange tarantula would be funny haha.

----------


## carlson

> Here are the enclosures carlson. 
> 
> 
> Arboreal on the left and the one on the right is flipped for burrowing. (H. lividum)
> 
> A. metallica 
> 
> 
> My smaller P. irminia. 
> ...


When feeding do you just pull the big part off an drop the roach on to the floor if their chilling up on top like that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Just tilt the top part back and crack it open.

----------

_carlson_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Do they find the roach if its on the floor?

----------


## BFE Pets

> I thought it was. And if it wasn't, then screw that, i'm getting a P. regalis once i get used to the obt! 
> 
> I'm a pretty big guy, so irregardless of the potency, i don't think it'd effect me as bad as most. :p


Just go get one now you big Nancy! Haha j/k

P. Regalis was one of the first slings I bought. I transferred them the day I brought them home and again today. Granted they were .75" when I got them and only about 1.5" now but no where as bad as I thought it would be. They were hanging out on there bark. I used 12" stats picked up the bark. Put it in the new enclosure and chased it off the bark. Now the one did want to fight with the transfer stick but other than that it went smooth. Now we just gotta wait til they are about 6" and see if they are still that easy. Lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

Lol at six inches the fight with the transfer stick will seem a little more equal sided to them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> Just go get one now you big Nancy! Haha j/k
> 
> P. Regalis was one of the first slings I bought. I transferred them the day I brought them home and again today. Granted they were .75" when I got them and only about 1.5" now but no where as bad as I thought it would be. They were hanging out on there bark. I used 12" stats picked up the bark. Put it in the new enclosure and chased it off the bark. Now the one did want to fight with the transfer stick but other than that it went smooth. Now we just gotta wait til they are about 6" and see if they are still that easy. Lol


Just want some more experience first lol.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Lol at six inches the fight with the transfer stick will seem a little more equal sided to them. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


@ 6" ill switch from a chop stick to a drum stick.

----------


## Mike41793

2"x4" lol

----------


## 3skulls

I want one of those safety tents with the gloves like the CDC would have :p

Mike I throw in a couple of baby dubia here and there but I like to feed those guys pinheads. Just because they are move active. Once they get bigger I'll give them dubia.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## carlson

You just got to reason with them guys. A stern "Hey! Now stop that! Go into your home like a good spider." They'll be like "Wow man sorrry didn't mean to get you all bothered. " bam easy transfer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I made a little harness and take them out for walks.

----------


## carlson

> I made a little harness and take them out for walks.


Haha you would cause soo many panic attacks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> got new enclosures today gonna go transfer every body! wish me luck! Found a killer yard sale. a pet store went out of business and had all of there inventory sitting out for sale. i grabbed all of the kritter keepers and exo terra nanos they had. paid $16 each for 3 8x8x8 and 2 8x8x12. also picked up 2 x-large and 5 large kritter keepers for $5 each. everything brand new in the box. picked up a boat load of miscellaneous supplies too all of it was at least half off the store prices! I spent $175 at a friggin yard sale. lol


You got exoterra nanos for $16???! You lucky son of a *****!  :Razz:  they go for $30 minimum at shows!

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> You got exoterra nanos for $16???! You lucky son of a *****!  they go for $30 minimum at shows!
> 
> sent from my incubator


lmao! im putting them on my table for $30. I like them but for the adult T's I prefer the x-lrg kritter keepers. more floor space but not to big like a 10gal tank.

----------


## carlson

Haha 14 dollar profit each tank

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

> Haha 14 dollar profit each tank
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


No fair :p I have to make mine and still get less :o

8x8x12 are a good size for arboreal. I just hate the way the doors open. Leaves a gap on each side. You go in on the right to feed and the T darts out the left where its hinged.

----------


## carlson

Im still thinking about cutting my own acrylic an making my own adult cages. If I get good maybe I can make an acrylic one for my carpet! Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I tried but I don't have the proper tools. 
Then one drop or splash of solvent and it messed up. Ugh. 

I wish I had the tools and skills to make some nice display cages.

----------


## carlson

I got mad building skills. Wood is easiest but im guessing sheets of acrylic cant been much different to build with. Ill get the tools I need when time comes. I just suck with electronics. I would have shined in the Renaissance(?) Ages lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Then get to making us all some cool cages :p

----------

_carlson_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

haha if it works i will

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## theodore

how can you not love wolf spiders?!?!? i once caught one and fed it crickets from a hardware shop there wicked :Spider:

----------


## 3skulls

Wolf spiders can be very fun to keep.

----------


## Mike41793

You guys all need to get an obt. I love mine already. Granted, he does scare me a bit, but he's a badass. He made a tunnel burrow along the wall of the cup and theres webbing over it and i tried to drop the roach into the opening but instead it landed like on the edge of the "roof" of the burrow and he just comes charging out, rips down the roach and webbed roof and bits of dirt caught in the webbing and jams his fangs into it. Watching him angrily tag his webbingroachdirt ball was hilarious. All the while, upside down, since it was on the "roof" of the tunnel. I'm honestly only probably gunna have to transfer him like 2 or 3 times and they need to be removed for cage maintenance like what, mayyybe every year or other year...? Soooo worth the danger factor.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

crap looks like im gonna have to man up and get an obt! I dont have anything that eats like that. ;( 

hey my versicolors are just chillin out at the top of the cup. Is that normal or do I need to check my husbandry? I keep them in my reptile room where I dedicated a couple shelves to my T's. the room is kept at 82 ambient day time and 78 night time. The humidity is at 55-60% at all times.

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah Avics hang out at the top. I'll put you down for an OBT :p

Here are some OBTs feeding 

http://youtu.be/lYgZ9IgFoRI

http://youtu.be/oMYWWwYpTE0

Mike, they are a very cool spider.  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

They're a VERY cool spider. This may be a bad comparison but they sorta remind me of an octopus when they attack. They throw their whole body into it and it looks like some of their limbs are just flailing but all 8 are actually working in unison. Very cool stuff. 

My boehmei and my vagans both have to be due for a molt very soon. The black patches on their butts are wearing off. Can't wait to see how much size the vagans especially, puts on.  :Smile: 

I still couldn't find the P. irminia so i just left a dead roach in the cup lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Hey I almost forgot i'm setting up at the Harmar House show in Cheswick, PA tomorrow. Supposed to be a decent bug vender there. Let me know if I need to keep an eye out for anything. PM me what you are looking for and what you are willing to go up to and if I can find it for that i'll pick it up and you guys just pay exactly what I pay plus exact shipping. If you are good with it pm a cell # too and i'll either text or call if I find it and so I can confirm its good to go. 

Anyone here a member of nothing but legs on facebook? i dont do the facebook thing but i've heard theres some good deals on slings from time to time.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Sorry, no OBT pics, couldn't get a good shot. Here's a couple pics of others though. 

versi. C'mon kodie, show linds that blue coloring and she can't say no! He's so cool looking. Such a little gentleman, taking the roach gently off the tongs. 



GBB:


Crystal, you were asking about them, checkout the webbing he's got going on. 


And my vagans. She snatched the roach off the tongs before i could even drop it into her burrow. Surprised me a bit. I'm amazed by their strength/speed. I thought i had a good grip on the roach, but NOPE, she ripped it right out lmao.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey I almost forgot i'm setting up at the Harmar House show in Cheswick, PA tomorrow. Supposed to be a decent bug vender there. Let me know if I need to keep an eye out for anything. PM me what you are looking for and what you are willing to go up to and if I can find it for that i'll pick it up and you guys just pay exactly what I pay plus exact shipping. If you are good with it pm a cell # too and i'll either text or call if I find it and so I can confirm its good to go. 
> 
> Anyone here a member of nothing but legs on facebook? i dont do the facebook thing but i've heard theres some good deals on slings from time to time.


NO! No more for awhile hahaha. A little while at least.... :o

----------


## carlson

Like the GBB mike! I want one lol. The vagans looks like the biggest you got right now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon, I can't think of what I would want right now. I really need to move some before I get more. If you see something really cool for around 20-25 we can trade. 


Good pics Mike!! I had a couple of irminia jump and tackle their pinheads  :Smile: 

I

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Like the GBB mike! I want one lol. The vagans looks like the biggest you got right now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


GBB's are very cool. They like it dry too, so no need to fiddle with a water dish. Neat webbing too. 

The vagans is the biggest, but the obt is a close second. The obt has like a linebacker build, but the vagans has an o-lineman build. Its hard to compare them.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

You must have a modest t shelf going now mike how many you got all together? Im not good at paying attention to things lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

6 T's, that wolf spider, and the house spider.  :Good Job:

----------


## carlson

Lol wasnt it not that long ago you were scared of ts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

Well per Rich's definition of self control.(having enough enclosures and substrate on hand when you go nuts buying T's)  I controled myself today. Lol. However I will need to go buy more enclosures and substrate before getting anymore.  :Razz:  the bug vender that was supposed to be there didn't show but lucky for me another guy I know had a bunch of sub adult T's for me. Ill try to get some pics and a list for ya'll here after bit.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> well per rich's definition of self control.(having enough enclosures and substrate on hand when you go nuts buying t's)  i controled myself today. Lol. However i will need to go buy more enclosures and substrate before getting anymore. :p the bug vender that was supposed to be there didn't show but lucky for me another guy i know had a bunch of sub adult t's for me. Ill try to get some pics and a list for ya'll here after bit.


yessss telll usssss!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Well per Rich's definition of self control.(having enough enclosures and substrate on hand when you go nuts buying T's)  I controled myself today. Lol. However I will need to go buy more enclosures and substrate before getting anymore.  the bug vender that was supposed to be there didn't show but lucky for me another guy I know had a bunch of sub adult T's for me. Ill try to get some pics and a list for ya'll here after bit.


K we will wait, with some patience not alot tho lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Alright seriously, it's been 2hrs. You don't just say you're getting pics and take 2hrs...

----------


## Kodieh

That just means there's a lotm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Blame Mike, he talked me into it. P. murinus, around an inch 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

Hurry up

----------


## Kodieh

I have to get my gpa up to a 3.0 before I get my versicolor.  :Sad: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Lol that the wife's deal

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Kodieh

Yep, the animals are "straying my focus". So, I'm gonna get that versi one way or another.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Going to class generally helps  :Wink:

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha stop straying dude bad kodie 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I can't wait to get married so i can have someone tell me what to do. It sounds like so much fun!  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-23-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Alright seriously, it's been 2hrs. You don't just say you're getting pics and take 2hrs...


I'm sorry folks. Had company stop by and a couple customers. Heading In now to transfer and get pics.

----------


## carlson

Lol were a demanding bunch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

Huhhhhh  :Sad:

----------


## Kodieh

I can't go to class Monday cause we find out the sex of the baby, 30 minutes after class starts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Summer school wouldnt be fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Kodieh

One of my classes end Thursday and started on the sixth of this month lol. 

I have motivation now. I'm gonna go great no worries. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I have to get my gpa up to a 3.0 before I get my versicolor. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Pssshht...that sounds like something your mom would say!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

sent from my incubator

----------


## Kodieh

Sure, but she's not wrong. Reward is a powerful motivator.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

So is sex. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

We already know the sex. Its a girl and her name is kierie. End. Of. Story.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Not goin there! Lol

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

So put you down for 3.0 versi slings. 

Something about finding out the sex but they are young, so its 0.0.3. 

That's the reward for studying up on Tarantulas. 

Got it  :Wink:

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

ok for those of you that are impatient heres the first round of pics. I only took 1 pic of each type. I got multiples of each incase anyone decides they want one. i'll pass what ever savings I got on to those who have continued being enablers to my new addiction. haha any who pm me for details or questions. I appologize for the crappy cell pics but its the only camera i've got. 

A. Metallica


A. Geroldi


A. Minatrix


next up will be the Grammostola's that I picked up. BRB

----------

_3skulls_ (06-23-2013),_carlson_ (06-23-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> So put you down for 3.0 versi slings. 
> 
> Something about finding out the sex but they are young, so its 0.0.3. 
> 
> That's the reward for studying up on Tarantulas. 
> 
> Got it


Haha! Let's start with one, and see where that goes. But definitely a 0.0.1 versicolor sling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

ok second installment of todays pick ups! same thing as before for my enablers. I know all of my pick ups today are fairly common but my pics dont do any of these T's justice. from my understanding these are all locality specific rose hairs. please if I screwed something up feel free to correct me. I'm still learning. The pics are horrible. the color is pretty washed on all of them but there is a big difference in how red each of the types are.

G sp. Eurathus


G. sp. Maule


G. sp. Concepcion


I didnt get wholesale on any of these guys but I certainly dont think I paid retail so I grabbed up a bunch of each type. kinda cause I wanted all of them and was helping out my friend. He's not going to be able to make it to the next few shows so figured i'd be a substitute bug guy for a couple weeks. lol

----------


## BFE Pets

Hi my name is Damon and I'm an addict!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha the shelf seems full

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Just leave your self room for adult enclosures :p

----------


## carlson

I talked with a dude that makes his cages. Process sounds sooo easy with just an 1/8 an inch sheet. May pick one up an try an make the next stage houses. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Too bad a coffee table that is split into a bunchn of different t enclousers would be too hard to clean. I was bored figuring on building a new coffee table once I get stuff outta living room. It would be so easy since no heat tape is needed.  :Sad:  I always think of cool non pratical things

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Just don't keep a lot of hair kickers in that table  haha

Yeah I would like to see his enclosures in person. 
The solvent can be a pain. One little drip or splash and the whole thing is ruined. 

I need some more practice and maybe a different solvent. I need to see what I have. 
The stuff I'm working with, you can't have any type of gap between the joining pieces or it won't weld. 

Do you have a table saw?

----------


## carlson

> Just don't keep a lot of hair kickers in that table  haha
> 
> Yeah I would like to see his enclosures in person. 
> The solvent can be a pain. One little drip or splash and the whole thing is ruined. 
> 
> I need some more practice and maybe a different solvent. I need to see what I have. 
> The stuff I'm working with, you can't have any type of gap between the joining pieces or it won't weld. 
> 
> Do you have a table saw?


No sir I do all my long cuts with circular saw. Steady hands ha well steady enough when I'm building my own things. Im gonna buy the hand tool for cutting acrylic tho ive used them on windows before an had successes. Is it kind of like the plastic to plastic weld stuff? I used to run nitro truck an would have to use the plastic kind all the time. Im sure it will take some practice but I grew up being taught "if you can build or fix it why are you buying it. If you cant build it, why not? Someone else can so figure it out." 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## carlson

O an ya sadly the table wouldn't work but I could design a BA one. My imagination works on overdrive most the time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah plastic to plastic weld. 
I did construction for 5 years so I know what you mean. That's why I make my own :p

Even with a circular saw, you can't be off a 1/32". Unless you can get a thicker solvent that fills gaps. 
The stuff I have is like alcohol, flows very quick and is almost an instant bond. 

If you get anything made up, keep us updated!!

Right now I'm really happy with my flipped tanks.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Hi my name is Damon and I'm an addict!


Is that your REAL name, or are you trying to hide your identity?? :p

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha the shelf seems full
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Those ones are and I've already started clearing off the misc supplies that I never use and moving it to a closet. There's another set of shelves just like that one to the left of it.




> Just leave your self room for adult enclosures :p


 :Razz:  I plan on putting the adult enclosures on top of my boa racks. Hehe instant shelves 3 sets 2' wide by 5' long.




> Is that your REAL name, or are you trying to hide your identity?? :p
> 
> sent from my incubator


All names and identities have been altered to protect the innocent.  Lol Naw that's my name.

----------


## 3skulls

I have one room left in the house that doesn't hold animals. 
I'm thinking of making it into an Adult T / Colubrid room  :Smile:  

Then I'll be set. 

Damon, at some point ill be looking for a really nice BCI female to go with my hypo male. But it might be awhile.

----------


## BFE Pets

> I have one room left in the house that doesn't hold animals. 
> I'm thinking of making it into an Adult T / Colubrid room  
> 
> Then I'll be set. 
> 
> Damon, at some point ill be looking for a really nice BCI female to go with my hypo male. But it might be awhile.


Well sir if I don't have what you want when you are ready I will find it! I've got a 2 year old girl right now with unknown genetics that has a gorgeous stripe down her tail. If I can't find a suitable male for her she may be up for grabs. She doesnt fit into my current plans. My boas are about the only project that I'm trying to be super selective with. I know what I want and its going to take forever to get it.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

My female I had for him was so awesome  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

Thanks for thinking of us HoF'r! None of the T's you picked up are on my list though. Sorry  :Embarassed:  

I think i'm gunna be skipping the white plains show in july and just go to the one in september. Also to the New Hampshire expo in october. If there's anything that anyone wants then, just PM your number and i can let you know what i see at the show.  :Good Job:  
(For clarification, i'm not advertising any sales here. I'd only be a middleman in this scenario.) 

Anyone know any other T's similar to OBT's? I really love the look and attitude of that lil guy.  :Smile:

----------


## Kodieh

So, I just read about SADS? Sudden Avic Death Syndrome? 

Worried I'd kill a versi.  :Sad: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Thanks for thinking of us HoF'r! None of the T's you picked up are on my list though. Sorry  
> 
> I think i'm gunna be skipping the white plains show in july and just go to the one in september. Also to the New Hampshire expo in october. If there's anything that anyone wants then, just PM your number and i can let you know what i see at the show.  
> (For clarification, i'm not advertising any sales here. I'd only be a middleman in this scenario.) 
> 
> Anyone know any other T's similar to OBT's? I really love the look and attitude of that lil guy.


no worries. I dont care if I keep them all. just thought id share my finds. none of them were on my wish list either.

idk about anything similar to obts sorry. 

im always looking for non bird eater slings for a good price. anything cool for under $15. nothing under 1/4 inch preferably 1/2" - 1"  but my short list would be a mexican fire leg and a gbb under 1" if you find them for a deal. ill get you my # here in a few thanks.

----------


## Mike41793

> So, I just read about SADS? Sudden Avic Death Syndrome? 
> 
> Worried I'd kill a versi. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


From what i've read and learned, avics are fragile. Brian told me he's ha bad luck with avics, and he's very good with his T's. I wouldn't let it change your opinion too much.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> im always looking for non bird eater slings for a good price. anything cool for under $15. nothing under 1/4 inch preferably 1/2" - 1"  but my short list would be a mexican fire leg and a gbb under 1" if you find them for a deal. ill get you my # here in a few thanks.


What do you mean "non bird eater" lol? 

Sounds good!

----------


## 3skulls

I don't know anything about SADS. 
Just keep the humidity up some, plenty of fresh air and they should be good to go. 

Mike look up the C. darlingi :p

----------


## carlson

Check the horned baboons mike! Also depending on how money looks I may want a gbb if they are decent priced  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

Darlingis are boring colored though. Just plain brown

----------


## carlson

so golden seems to like being moved to the reptile room. Has her hole against the glass now an an opening that's open! Ha I dropped in a roach with crushed head an he fell in the hole as his dying move. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-24-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice!!

Mike they have a awesome patten and a freaking horn! 

What are you looking for? Something that webs like the OBT or goes after food or just colorful?

----------


## 3skulls

Needs a new home! 



If the video came out ill up load it. She was grooming herself. Who says they are never out? :p

----------


## Mike41793

> Nice!!
> 
> Mike they have a awesome patten and a freaking horn! 
> 
> What are you looking for? Something that webs like the OBT or goes after food or just colorful?


Show me a pic of one. The ones i saw were boring...

----------


## 3skulls

OBT grooming. 

http://youtu.be/M1LtY-Qmh44

----------


## 3skulls

All I have are babies. 

There are some good pics on google. 
Don't want to post others photos. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=c.+d...w=320&bih=412#

I'm just really excited about them. :o

What are you looking for in another T?

----------


## carlson

Get then horned mike! Ill be getting one next shipment if their around  :Smile:  it's a freaking horn!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Just got 180 of these freaking things in. 
So I thought I would put them to good use. 
I harvested some cane out of the back yard and split it to make half tubes. 

The cane is baking. Going to put some hold backs in them.

----------


## carlson

For little versi?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

> so golden seems to like being moved to the reptile room. Has her hole against the glass now an an opening that's open! Ha I dropped in a roach with crushed head an he fell in the hole as his dying move. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Re-looking at this, you might just want to take that wood out. I'm worried she might dig out too much and it would fall on her. 

Unless you have it propped up. 

Just a thought.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

> For little versi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Versi irminia and pederseni. But I might want something a little bigger for the pederseni :o

----------


## carlson

> Re-looking at this, you might just want to take that wood out. I'm worried she might dig out too much and it would fall on her. 
> 
> Unless you have it propped up. 
> 
> Just a thought.


It shouldnt fall its the same size lengthn wise an she has left the rest to support it. Next time will be different

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It will be cool if they take to the cane for a hide.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

If you happen to have a four inch piece laying around on shipping day could I talk you into adding a piece ha dont have that by me itll look cooler than wood I can find

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah man, I have tons of it here and growing a bunch at work. Just remind me!  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (06-24-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Yeah man, I have tons of it here and growing a bunch at work. Just remind me!


I will haha  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well got a little work done. 


And this might be the only time (until next time I transfer) I hold a P. irminia :p


Wait, where did it go? Oh it's running around my hand :o

----------

_carlson_ (06-24-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

All in order nice and neat haha pokies sound fast still to me lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Very quick!

Gave this little guy and a Chaco a new home also. 
Not sure if I have ever posted a pic of him. Still very tiny and he has molted twice. 
A. geniculata

----------


## carlson

Whats the common name for that one?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

hey Mike check into these.   Tapinauchenius gigas  (orange chevron tarantula?)   extremely fast, reportedly voracious eaters, heavy webbers, aboreal. I'd think it would be close to what you are looking for. very pretty to boot.

----------


## 3skulls

> Whats the common name for that one?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Brazilian Giant Whiteknee

----------

_carlson_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

My baby versi hasnt eaten yet... :Sad:  i put about 4-5 tiny crickets in there to better her chance at grabbing one, and nothing. She came down and crawled around to check stuff out, but then went right back up to the top corner of her terrarium. Im just concerned cuz her abdomen looks so small... :Sad:  should i try to hand feed her with a small pair of tweezers? Finally did start makin a tiny web...

sent from my incubator

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Do they have a good sense of smell?

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

I'm really not sure about that. 
Good question. 

I would give her another week to settle in. She had a good size meal when I fed them. They each had a dubia that first week I had them. 

Next I would try crushing the head just a little, almost dead but still moving. Then place it in its web up top. 

The others that are still here have tiny butts too. Don't expect them to be plump like a B. smithi would be. 

Get a pic if you can and we can compare. 

Mike, Damon have yours ate?
They did go from person to person to person in a short amount of time. 

If you feel her cage is to large I can send you up one of the vials I got in. 

Keep me updated.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Tiny butts lol.....we got these betta tanks in, 5x5 cylinders that i thought were really kewl...so i took out the gravel, added some forest floor and a water dish, and BOOM! Whatcha think?

Less than $7 too!
sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I think itd be perfect for a terrestrial species  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## carlson

Those look cool! Rich would those work for a vagans? We got a fish store that has tons of beta tanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Haha are you making tanks with the plan of a new T?

That would work for the vagans for a few more molts.

----------


## carlson

> Haha are you making tanks with the plan of a new T?
> 
> That would work for the vagans for a few more molts.


K maybe ill get one of those so I dont need to make holes in it. Then I can work on making everyone next stage homes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'm really not sure about that. 
> Good question. 
> 
> I would give her another week to settle in. She had a good size meal when I fed them. They each had a dubia that first week I had them. 
> 
> Next I would try crushing the head just a little, almost dead but still moving. Then place it in its web up top. 
> 
> The others that are still here have tiny butts too. Don't expect them to be plump like a B. smithi would be. 
> 
> ...


Both of mine have eaten 1 pinhead each. But I fed pretty much like you described above. One has webbed up pretty well and I just dropped its cricket in the web and it was gone the next day. The other I had to try twice to get it to eat. Ended up having to wound it so it didn't have to chase it around so much.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

Skulls once the tank cash is back we will have to get the order running  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

No problem. I have you down for 3 OBTs, 5 darlingi, 5 pederseni, 6 irminia. 

The need for speed package.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha hey you joke but if all that arrives id figure it out. Just have to sit in a sealed box when I transfer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Both of mine have eaten 1 pinhead each. But I fed pretty much like you described above. One has webbed up pretty well and I just dropped its cricket in the web and it was gone the next day. The other I had to try twice to get it to eat. Ended up having to wound it so it didn't have to chase it around so much.


Thanks H.o. im gonna try that.  :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

Momma spider is still outside. I thought she would have had babies by now.

----------


## carlson

Maybe soon! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

Lmao. The kids were cleaning skinny pig cages and found a 2 inch hissing roach hiding under the fleece. I sold all of the hissing nymphs I had last month at the Richmond, IN show. They were all 1/2"-3/4" at the time. That thing has been eating good!  I won't have to feed my az blonde for a few days she tore that thing up! Lol

----------


## carlson

Haha I always worry a roach will escape. My male dubias have huge wings now an I believe they have been re populating in this warm weather. Did your hissers hiss randomly at times it seems? When im in my room ill hear one or too hiss randomly not sure why

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

What are skinny pigs. 

I see adult males out on their back from time to time. But my roach tubs are open and when I'm doing orders I'm sure I have dropped one :o

Soon my house will be just one small Eco system. :p

----------


## carlson

Bald ginny pigs!.lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Oooh my Carpets love Guinea pigs

----------


## carlson

I know lol spendy tho. My girl normally eats a adult male rat. Not sure how big she can take, I tossed in a 120g rat that a ball refused. Never again that small she struck off her perch an landed on it, it was like a car ripped it apart an flatted it ha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha I always worry a roach will escape. My male dubias have huge wings now an I believe they have been re populating in this warm weather. Did your hissers hiss randomly at times it seems? When im in my room ill hear one or too hiss randomly not sure why
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yea they used to hiss randomly. I don't have them anymore. I traded the adult colony for T's and sold all the nymphs. The wife wasn't a fan of keeping them so they had to go.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Oooh my Carpets love Guinea pigs


So does my big dumerils girl! But skinny pigs are to expensive to feed to a snake. I retail them at $125-$150 and the rare occasion ill wholesale them at $75. I do sell retired normal breeder guinea pigs as feeders. 

Need any jags to ad to your collection? I'm tired of getting bit by this one female I've got. Lol she's gorgeous but I'm starting to  give up on the idea of her looks out weighing her attitude.

----------


## 3skulls

Send me a pic an her info. 
Do you know her bloodlines? 

I'm really trying to hold off on snakes right now because of all the babies.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, do you have ur own pet store?

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon, do you have ur own pet store?
> 
> sent from my incubator


 :Tears:  not yet. I've got a regular table at 4 different expos and I wholesale to a few pet stores around my area. I'm trying to get a retail location but haven't found a suitable one in my budget yet. I have no spare rooms in my house for animals. My garage is packed with misc. supplies and caging. I have a 20'x40' pole barn divided into 2 rooms one side is finished and I use it for my reptiles and the other I hope to finish next year and use it as my mammal breeding room. 

Skulls: ill have to get that pic in a few days she's in shed and looks like hell right now. Ill pm the info I have on her and an older pic here after bit. Gotta go seperate some chinchillas right now. Lol

----------


## 3skulls

C. darlingi feeding night! 
I wish these guys had some size already. 



80% of them have this 2 tunnel system going.  With a peak in the middle. 


Making them little homes for some that I'm going to hold back.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

I still want one! Next order tho lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They will have a little size by then  :Smile: 

So far they have been super easy. When I open them up, they hide. 
Now once they get some size..? 

I want to see what they do in something other than the little cups. 

Crystal, here is the best shot I could get of some versi butt. 


I didn't want to get them out again.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I love the look of that grass stuff, 3skulls. I gotta head to Hobby Lobby some time.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

> They will have a little size by then 
> 
> So far they have been super easy. When I open them up, they hide. 
> Now once they get some size..? 
> 
> I want to see what they do in something other than the little cups. 
> 
> Crystal, here is the best shot I could get of some versi butt. 
> 
> ...


I know I just also want a bigger one now lol an I want a vegans so killing two birds with one t haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I love the look of that grass stuff, 3skulls. I gotta head to Hobby Lobby some time.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


It comes in a pretty good clump. 
I looked for you and I don't have a sticker on it anymore, so I'm not sure what its called. 

I think it looks pretty good and it gives them lots of anchor points  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Carlson, have you seen this one?

***not my video

http://youtu.be/piDWjeCqaRE

 :Smile:  can't wait!!

----------

_carlson_ (06-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

Grabbed that fast lol they look cool as adults

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> Carlson, have you seen this one?
> 
> ***not my video
> 
> http://youtu.be/piDWjeCqaRE
> 
>  can't wait!!


Those are pretty cool looking, you won me over on them lol. I wanna look into all the african baboon species more.

----------


## 3skulls

That wasn't very hard Mike :p

Me too. I think I need a whole baboon collection.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I found this site. Seems to be pretty old, hasn't been updated since '05. But I'm sure some of the info is still decent. 

http://www.baboonspiders.de/html_en/genera.html

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

SUCCESS!!! My lil versi took a tiny cricket!!!

Sorry crappy cell pic.
Im sooo stoked shes EATING!! I took Damons advice and placed the cricket on the front of her web with some tiny tweezers....snatched it right up!!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

Yay! I still havent seen my chaco grab a roach but I know she eats ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

And also, i redid my rosea's terrarium....can you tell what inspired me? :p


sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

not a baboon but you guys should check into these: Tapinauchenius gigas (orange chevron tarantula?) or if anyone has any personal experience with them i'd like to know more!

----------


## Mike41793

> not a baboon but you guys should check into these: Tapinauchenius gigas (orange chevron tarantula?) or if anyone has any personal experience with them i'd like to know more!


I'm not sure about them. I googled them
Before and couldn't find much...

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> not yet. I've got a regular table at 4 different expos and I wholesale to a few pet stores around my area. I'm trying to get a retail location but haven't found a suitable one in my budget yet. I have no spare rooms in my house for animals. My garage is packed with misc. supplies and caging. I have a 20'x40' pole barn divided into 2 rooms one side is finished and I use it for my reptiles and the other I hope to finish next year and use it as my mammal breeding room. 
> 
> Skulls: ill have to get that pic in a few days she's in shed and looks like hell right now. Ill pm the info I have on her and an older pic here after bit. Gotta go seperate some chinchillas right now. Lol


Which shows/expos do you do?

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'm not sure about them. I googled them
> Before and couldn't find much...


the little bit I can find on them needs translated. lol they look cool. theres an ad on AB for some slings.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Which shows/expos do you do?


Harmar House cheswick, PA
Columbus, OH 
Hilliard, OH ORBE
Washington, PA Steele City

Still trying to get a table at Cleveland, OH but they are always slammed with vendors, and I could have a regular table at the cin city show in Cincinnati, OH but we didn't do so well there and its a long drive so still thinking on that one. Had about the same luck at Richmond, IN also. I want to do tinley park, Hamburg, pa, and white plains shows in the future but my schedule dont jive with those shows and its way to far for the wife to do alone.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Harmar House cheswick, PA
> Columbus, OH 
> Hilliard, OH ORBE
> Washington, PA Steele City
> 
> Still trying to get a table at Cleveland, OH but they are always slammed with vendors, and I could have a regular table at the cin city show in Cincinnati, OH but we didn't do so well there and its a long drive so still thinking on that one. Had about the same luck at Richmond, IN also. I want to do tinley park, Hamburg, pa, and white plains shows in the future but my schedule dont jive with those shows and its way to far for the wife to do alone.


too bad you don't vend at Hamburg....we go to that show sometimes, love to meet

----------


## BFE Pets

> too bad you don't vend at Hamburg....we go to that show sometimes, love to meet


Someday! Hopefully when I get a store front ill be able to get to all of the shows I want. But roughnecking is paying the bills and supporting my animal addiction so it'll be a while yet. If you ever make it to the smaller shows look for B.F.E. Pets and Supply that's us!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Carlson, have you seen this one?
> 
> ***not my video
> 
> http://youtu.be/piDWjeCqaRE
> 
>  can't wait!!


Okay, imma need one of those too.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Before I die, I'm going to meet everyone in real life. But not like one on one. We should all make it out to Tinley Park and eat and walk around. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

We are hoping to make it there in October.

----------


## 3skulls

Crystal,those skulls would look really cool all webbed up! 

I have been saving up some stuff for a bone yard enclosure :p
I'm glad your versi ate!! 
Now we all just have to see if they keep the same molt schedule.

----------


## 3skulls

Ok, working on a short wish list. 

Stromatopelma calceatum
Haplopelma minax
Heteroscodra maculata
Lamproplelma violaceopes
Xenrsthis immanis

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ok, working on a short wish list. 
> 
> Stromatopelma calceatum
> Haplopelma minax
> Heteroscodra maculata
> Lamproplelma violaceopes
> Xenrsthis immanis


now thats a list with some speed and painful bites!

----------

_carlson_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Now pronounce them. :p

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

That's why they are still on a wish list :p 
Nothing wrong with taking it slow. :o

----------


## carlson

O im crabby today. Ive gotta clean my bed room. Im my spastic sleep I chucked my glasses off my night stand. Its not a big room but their gone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

> Now pronounce them. :p
> 
> sent from my incubator


Haha. Sometimes I walk around and say scientific names out loud. I just don't talk to enough people (in person) about Ts. I'm not good at saying them at all.

----------


## BFE Pets

:Tears:  noooo! I just looked in on my T's and i've got a dead A. Minatrix. I thought it was going to molt last night it was laying on its back/side and now he is upright all balled up. I nudged it with a transfer stick a few times and got no reaction what so ever.  :Tears:

----------


## carlson

Awh no good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks  :Sad: 
Those are cool Avics.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Aww... :Sad:  Damon im so sorry to hear that . Was it a sling?

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I just looked them up. A.minatrix are very cool!! Im thinkin i might want one of those. I read that they are kinda rare. Are they fragile? Avics are just so gosh darn cool...im thinkin they are my fave genus.

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## BFE Pets

im still learning so i'm not sure how fragile avics are. the pink toe I had from my friend seemed pretty hardy. It wasn't a sling but it was the smallest one that I had picked up last Sunday in that lot. it was about 1.5" leg span. the rest are about 2"-2.5". I think it had the brightest pattern out of all of them.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

In general, i dont think avics are fragile, but then again there are like 10+ species of avics, so there may be some less hardy ones?

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## BFE Pets

been doing some home work on the different types of Avics. heres the different ones that pop up on a google search. Theres not a lot of info on most with out digging for a good bit on each one specifically. there seems to be a lot of debate on identifying wild caught avics. the biggest problem being when they are shipped to the united states they are normally labeled just as pink toes and then the importer/wholesaler looks through them and labels them based on his/her knowledge.  so realistically most of us have no clue as to what we have. we just take it for granted that the person that sold it to use knows what they have. 


Avicularia affinis (Nicolet, 1849)  Chile
Avicularia alticeps (Keyserling, 1878)  Uruguay
Avicularia ancylochira Mello-Leitão, 1923  Brazil
Avicularia anthracina (C.L. Koch, 1842)  Uruguay)
Avicularia aurantiaca Bauer, 1996  Peru)
Avicularia avicularia (Linnaeus, 1758)  Costa Rica to Brazil, the Pinktoe tarantula
Avicularia aymara (Chamberlin, 1916)  Peru
Avicularia azuraklaasi Tesmoingt, 1996  Peru
Avicularia bicegoi Mello-Leitão, 1923  Brazil
Avicularia braunshauseni Tesmoingt, 1999  Brazil, the Goliath pinktoe
Avicularia caesia (C. L. Koch, 1842)  Puerto Rico
Avicularia cuminami Mello-Leitão, 1930  Brazil
Avicularia detrita (C. L. Koch, 1842)  Brazil
Avicularia diversipes (C. L. Koch, 1842)  Brazil
Avicularia doleschalli (Ausserer, 1871)  Brazil
Avicularia exilis Strand, 1907  Suriname
Avicularia fasciculata Strand, 1907  South America
Avicularia gamba Bertani & Fukushima, 2009  Brazil
Avicularia geroldi Tesmoingt, 1999  Brazil
Avicularia glauca Simon, 1891  Panama
Avicularia gracilis (Keyserling, 1891)  Brazil
Avicularia hirschii Bullmer, Thierer-Lutz & Schmidt, 2006  Ecuador
Avicularia hirsuta (Ausserer, 1875)  Cuba
Avicularia holmbergi Thorell, 1890  French Guiana
Avicularia huriana Tesmoingt, 1996  Ecuador, the Ecuadorian woolly
Avicularia juruensis Mello-Leitão, 1923  Brazil, the Yellow-banded pinktoe
Avicularia laeta (C. L. Koch, 1842)  Brazil, Puerto Rico
Avicularia leporina (C. L. Koch, 1841)  Brazil
Avicularia metallica Ausserer, 1875  Suriname, the White-toe tarantula
Avicularia minatrix Pocock, 1903  Venezuela, the Venezuelan redstripe
Avicularia nigrotaeniata Mello-Leitão, 1940  Guyana
Avicularia ochracea (Perty, 1833)  Brazil
Avicularia palmicola Mello-Leitão, 1945  Brazil
Avicularia parva (Keyserling, 1878)  Uruguay
Avicularia plantaris (C. L. Koch, 1842)  Brazil
Avicularia pulchra Mello-Leitão, 1933  Brazil
Avicularia purpurea Kirk, 1990  Ecuador, the Ecuadorian purple
Avicularia rapax (Ausserer, 1875)  South America
Avicularia recifiensis Struchen & Brändle, 1996  Brazil
Avicularia rufa Schiapelli & Gerschman, 1945  Brazil
Avicularia rutilans Ausserer, 1875  Colombia
Avicularia sooretama Bertani & Fukushima, 2009  Brazil
Avicularia soratae Strand, 1907  Bolivia
Avicularia subvulpina Strand, 1906  South America
Avicularia surinamensis Strand, 1907  Suriname
Avicularia taunayi (Mello-Leitão, 1920)  Brazil
Avicularia tigrina (Pocock, 1903)  Uruguay
Avicularia ulrichea Tesmoingt, 1996  Brazil
Avicularia urticans Schmidt, 1994  Peru, the Peruvian pinktoe
Avicularia velutina Simon, 1889  Venezuela
Avicularia versicolor (Walckenaer, 1837)  Guadeloupe, Martinique, the Antilles pinktoe
Avicularia violacea (Mello-Leitão, 1930)  Brazil
Avicularia walckenaeri (Perty, 1833)  Brazil

----------


## 3skulls

I think they are labeled as more of a fragile species just because you need the right humidity vs venting. 
When the animal becomes smaller and smaller its harder and harder to tell if something is wrong. 

I lost a pederseni a couple of weeks ago. I don't think it's common to have one die out of the blue but once you start getting some numbers, its bound to happen here and there. 

Look up Avicularia juruensis
I wouldnt mind a pair of those  :Smile:

----------


## Kodieh

HoFR, check this out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzP6aVs30Vo

I want a Pamphobeteus Antinous. Saw on in a fb arachnid group, do want.

----------


## 3skulls

Can't play on mobile it says.

----------


## Kodieh

Bah, guy thought his T was dead and left it. Then it molted. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Aragog(G.rosea) is lying on her back right now!!! Cant wait to get home tonight to see her all fresh n fluffy!!  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If I think its dead I leave it until I know its dead. 

When I got my first T back in the early 90s. I had no idea spiders molted. I came home and saw it all deflated in a ball and was upset. Then I look over and saw her!! It freaked me out. I thought I had 2 spiders :o

Haha

----------

_alykoz_ (06-27-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha that would be a different way of learning about molting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> Aragog(G.rosea) is lying on her back right now!!! Cant wait to get home tonight to see her all fresh n fluffy!! 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Haha, Harry potter right? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ezatly. Hubby and I are going to Hogwarts this summer at Universal for our honeymoon lol... :Nerd: 

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> If I think its dead I leave it until I know its dead. 
> 
> When I got my first T back in the early 90s. I had no idea spiders molted. I came home and saw it all deflated in a ball and was upset. Then I look over and saw her!! It freaked me out. I thought I had 2 spiders :o
> 
> Haha


Aaa Richypoo....I always knew spiders molted. Ive been into "creatures" since i could talk. When i was about 6, i got my first hermit crab...with my own money lol. Them things fascinated me. Collected anything on 6-50 legs an put it in jars. Loved moths and butterflies,big spiders, cicadas were a favorite too. I still love hermies. :p I forget the first time i got a T tho.

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Tmi, but when i was very small, about 4-5, it was the year of the 7 year cicada. Our back yard trees were full of the shed exoskeletons. So, i would pull them off the trees and play with them in my sandbox. Put them on little matchbox cars n ride em around, make little armies of them, little houses for them, etc,. Really grossed my mom out :p

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I used to spray paint them silver. They looked pretty cool :p

I started off with lizards, then fish and frogs/toads. I was taught to fear spiders then I got my T. So I didn't know much about them at all. 

Oh and I forgot to post these last night.  
Our turtles are getting big!

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Omg NOOO WAAAAYY!! I used to spraypaint them gold n silver too!!! Makes me wonder about that gold flower n leaf jewlry...:p

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

I wanna take molts of mine an do the growth frames. Do you just freeze them till your ready to use them then set them up an their fine? Too bad my chaco has her molt hidden somewhere. I think that burrow is alot bigger than I can see lol an shes pushed dirt against the widow so I can barley see in there again ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Kodieh

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...ct%29-in-resin

Here's a good guide for resin casting.

----------

_carlson_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Look up Avicularia juruensis
> I wouldnt mind a pair of those


yea those are nice. kinda remind me of the hunduran curly hair. all cute and fluffy




> HoFR, check this out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzP6aVs30Vo
> 
> I want a Pamphobeteus Antinous. Saw on in a fb arachnid group, do want.


I wish I was that lucky! I did the same thing the guy in the video did. turned it over and what not.




> If I think its dead I leave it until I know its dead. 
> 
> When I got my first T back in the early 90s. I had no idea spiders molted. I came home and saw it all deflated in a ball and was upset. Then I look over and saw her!! It freaked me out. I thought I had 2 spiders :o
> 
> Haha


I knew they molted but I have yet to actually see one do it. i've always seen the after math. lol but yeah its still in its enclosure with the lid on. I was kinda hoping it was just having some trouble.

----------


## carlson

Would the casting method work on molts? That turned out cool I have some scorps my grandma got me years and years ago

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Casting them in a resin is hard. 
When a T that's about 2" and bigger form an air bubble around them when they go under a liquid. 

There are some cool videos of Ts hiding in their water dish and coming out bone dry. 

Molts are also very fragile. 

Once they get bigger, I think people inject fresh molts and stuff the abdomen with cotton.

----------

_carlson_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I read about doing the cotton on dead T's to frame them. My local store just deli cups their molts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_carlson_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I want a G. Pulchra too.  :Sad: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I want a G. Pulchra too. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Me too. Waiting to see a deal on one since they're like $50! Thats not a baboon tho, and i wanna try to focus on them for a bit until i know i have the room to expand my collection.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I want a G. Pulchra too. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


see how easy it is to get hooked and end up with a hundred of them. lol Do you have any yet?

----------


## Kodieh

> see how easy it is to get hooked and end up with a hundred of them. lol Do you have any yet?


Not yet, the wife says no till my school stuff is straightened out. First will be a versicolor though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> see how easy it is to get hooked and end up with a hundred of them. lol Do you have any yet?


No, he's married, remember?

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

Get hooked cuz their cheaper an take up less space and they look sweet and act sweet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

G. pulchra are always around $50, maybe as low as 40 if you are lucky. 

They grow very slow and read they can be hard to breed. 

Awesome Ts.

----------


## Kodieh

The big ones I saw were gorgeous. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> No, he's married, remember?


Lol so am I! My wife is as bad as I am when it comes to critters. She started the whole tarantula thing. I was afraid of them until she rescued a g. Rosea and I got hooked.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah my girl is just as bad as me.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> Lol so am I! My wife is as bad as I am when it comes to critters. She started the whole tarantula thing. I was afraid of them until she rescued a g. Rosea and I got hooked.


Wish my wife was. It would make expansion easier. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

> Wish my wife was. It would make expansion easier. Lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


just gotta find what she likes and give in. lol My wife loves all the reptiles too but her cute fuzzy stuff always come first for her. I got to expand my reptile room by 2x its original size because I told her she could move her hedge hogs into the snake room if I could switch to the bigger room.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Get hooked cuz their cheaper an take up less space and they look sweet and act sweet. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I know i've been spending my boa fund on them. man theres so many sweet looking T's for under $20 and then you realize that you have $200 worth of T's in your hand standing in front of the bug vendor. Going crap which ones do I put back? lol

----------

_carlson_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Hey im married too...my hubby is into snakes just as much as me, but not so much into the Ts. He thinks theyre cool and interesting but would never own one.

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I want a G pulchra really bad... and like a hundred other species :p I'm practically married, SO glad my bf likes spiders now and into the snakes with me. He almost flat out refused to let me get the first tarantula, he was REALLY afraid of them. Now he's always talking about species he wants to get.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I'm single. Muwahaha

----------


## BFE Pets

My 12 year old daughter has been watching me mess with my T's from a far and even telling me she likes the way some of them look. well tonight she took the plunge. she asked me to hold one of the versicolors. so I opened the cup and she held her hand against the side. That little thing came right out and onto her hand. she just stood there and let it run all over her hand for about 2 minutes and asked me to put it back. She says she'll work her way up to handling the bigger ones. Shes a step ahead of me. lol I dont mind if they run up on me during a transfer or something but I dont actively go find one to hold.

----------


## carlson

Lol awesome. I hope to teach my nephew bout ts an snakes since my little sister is scared of them. Hes still way to young tho

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

shes all into the leopard geckos and has a good understanding of the genetics of ball pythons and shes starting to learn her boa morphs. Shes my lil reptile geek like me. My 14 yo daughter can bust out a punnet square like noones business and she has a great understanding of genetics but she has absolutely no desire to be hands on with them. she used to handle the bp's but lost interest once she discovered boys  :Sad:

----------


## Kodieh

I like Leo's, just getting tired of things that eat on a daily basis. :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## carlson

Ya daily bases feeding keeps me from getting a lizard

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

you or at least I don't feed my leos daily. I put a worm dish in on Mondays and Thursdays. and once every two weeks I throw them a handful of crickets just to give them some exercise. lol Really wished i could feed my T's daily. I love watching them eat! but i'm a good boy I only feed them each 1 cricket every 5 days.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Thats what i love about Ts...theyre so low maintenance. Had leos...even bred them once or twice...dont miss em. The constant hourdes of crickets was a PIA. Not much of a lizard fan. Even tho leachies are wicked kewl.
I love my snakes n Ts.  :Smile: 
sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wish me luck guys....gonna be transfering my irminia tomorrow night or Friday...



sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## carlson

Nice how big of a tank?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

That's why I don't have kids, you have to feed them once a day. 

Good luck with that irminia  :Smile:

----------

4theSNAKElady (06-27-2013),_carlson_ (06-26-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-26-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

My sisters kid eats like 5 times a day ite nuts he just wont stop at times ha the girl that couldn't keep a fish alive lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Coleslaw007

Huh, just noticed my G. rosea, the first T I got and the one who got me into them, has developed tibial spurs and palpal bulbs since apparently his last molt. I wonder how much longer he'll live?

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks :/
G. rosea will live longer than some. I have read a few months. Some make it longer.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> That's why I don't have kids, you have to feed them once a day. 
> 
> Good luck with that irminia


I try to feed mine at least twice a day. they are old enough now that all the years of headaches have paid off. FREE LABOR! lol

----------


## 3skulls

Coleslaw, I'm sure you already know. Most likely he is going to be very active and won't eat, then become weak toward the end. 
Are you going to try and find him a mate?

----------


## carlson

Do people normally trade their MMs to breed and recieve a few slings outta the deal?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I think most people do.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Huh, just noticed my G. rosea, the first T I got and the one who got me into them, has developed tibial spurs and palpal bulbs since apparently his last molt. I wonder how much longer he'll live?
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


That sucks Slaw! My rosea was sold to me as a female, and im positive its a female since her last molt.

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Do people normally trade their MMs to breed and recieve a few slings outta the deal?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Im thinkin thats what im going to do with Pinky...my A.urticans

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

If we all stay close, I hope we can do some loans if and when we get males. 
I like dealing with people I can trust.

----------


## BFE Pets

> If we all stay close, I hope we can do some loans if and when we get males. 
> I like dealing with people I can trust.


I have no plans on breeding so i'll be happy to send you any of my MM I end up with if you can use them. especially if I get bunches of slings out of it. lol

----------

_3skulls_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

So males are more rare than females? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

No Kodie. Males just dont live long compared to females. When theyre pets, living long is always a plus. Breeders on the other hand will happily take your mature male cuz they could use him while hes "ready".  :Wink:  T keepers who dont plan on breeding want long lived pets...females. So breeders make deals with pet owners who discover their male T has matured. I think its a good deal.

sent from my incubator

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Nice how big of a tank?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sorry for the delay, Nick. Its only a 2.5 gallon tank flipped on its side. The picture makes it look huge lol

sent from my incubator

----------

_carlson_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

A bunch of baby versicolor would be nice.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

That's what I'm hoping for as soon as my pair matures  :Very Happy:

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> If we all stay close, I hope we can do some loans if and when we get males. 
> I like dealing with people I can trust.


.."Cuz were the three best friends that anybody could have, cuz were the three best friends...."  :ROFL:  :p

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh my.

----------


## BFE Pets

yeah! 2 out of 3 of my chacos have molted in the last 2 days! one is even hanging out and not burrowed!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-27-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You and carlson have sac mates with the Chacos. They are great spiders!!!

----------


## BFE Pets

> You and carlson have sac mates with the Chacos. They are great spiders!!!


they are so friggin adorable since the molt! i kinda wanna get them out and play with them and that is soooo out of character for me.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-27-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

> If we all stay close, I hope we can do some loans if and when we get males. 
> I like dealing with people I can trust.


I for sure would be down! 





> Sorry for the delay, Nick. Its only a 2.5 gallon tank flipped on its side. The picture makes it look huge lol
> 
> sent from my incubator


Ha ya the pic made it look waayyy bigger than that lol. 






> they are so friggin adorable since the molt! i kinda wanna get them out and play with them and that is soooo out of character for me.


Hmm wonder if mine has molted lately. She has the burrow set up to her liking so she jus chills where I can just see her. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm definitely selling/trading away any of mine that end up as males, or at least try to.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Coleslaw, I'm sure you already know. Most likely he is going to be very active and won't eat, then become weak toward the end. 
> Are you going to try and find him a mate?


Yea, I think I probably will try to see if I can find someone who wants to use him to breed. I'm not ready to try breeding T's yet, if ever, and I don't want the poor guy to die without ever gettin' some. Hopefully I can find someone in AZ, I'd rather not deal with shipping. Weird thing, he hasn't eaten anything in the last 2 years, just finally molted and he's eaten a couple times since. He has been acting kinna weird though.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

If you tap on a MMs cage can you get them to drum back too you??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Yea, I think I probably will try to see if I can find someone who wants to use him to breed. I'm not ready to try breeding T's yet, if ever, and I don't want the poor guy to die without ever gettin' some. Hopefully I can find someone in AZ, I'd rather not deal with shipping. Weird thing, he hasn't eaten anything in the last 2 years, just finally molted and he's eaten a couple times since. He has been acting kinna weird though.


Keep in mind there is always a chance you could lose your male when breeding. Even with the most experienced breeders do suffer the occasional loss when breeding.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Some times you just gotta let the spouse do things that makes them happy. Look at what she has subjected my poor baby chacos to.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Why did she do that lol?!

----------


## carlson

Haha new decor for the chaco's look like stuff from doll houses?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

> Why did she do that lol?!


well she thought it would be cute! she asked if she could decorate some of the T cups. I said knock yourself out. (mind you she was holding some leaves and a skull when she asked)

----------


## Mike41793

Black jungle is having a sale on stuff. I think it's like 20% off. There stuff is mainly geared towards frogs and plants, but I'm sure some of it could work for T's. Like the plastic exo terra kritter keeper things

https://blackjungleterrariumsupply.3...homeSubCat_8_1

----------

_3skulls_ (06-28-2013),_BFE Pets_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Keep in mind there is always a chance you could lose your male when breeding. Even with the most experienced breeders do suffer the occasional loss when breeding.


In the fine words of the band, 'The Lonely Island,' "doesn't matter, had sex!"




> Some times you just gotta let the spouse do things that makes them happy. Look at what she has subjected my poor baby chacos to.


That's freaking hilarious.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

well I just entered the bathroom pic in the potm hope you guys all vote! lol

on a side note... anyone have a MM B. Vagans? a buddy is looking for one. let me know if ya'll see one available somewhere please.

----------


## Mike41793

> well I just entered the bathroom pic in the potm hope you guys all vote! lol
> 
> on a side note... anyone have a MM B. Vagans? a buddy is looking for one. let me know if ya'll see one available somewhere please.


I may be able to tell you after my vagans molts again... Its prolly like 2.5inches now. Well, it may not be mature though, but a male. 

 Once my boehmei and vagans molt again (they both seem pretty close to) i'm going to sell/trade them because i wanna get more baboons!! 

The brachy's are cool, but now that i have a couple months of experience, they're decidedly just not my thing.  :Good Job:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

You want some speed an attitude mike lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

That Chaco needs some Mr. bubble

Got some of the darlingi switched, ran out of hinges.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-27-2013),_carlson_ (06-28-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Huge female with her babies. 
Transferred her to a safer spot.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-28-2013)

----------


## alykoz

yesterday there was a huge spider in my room. I didn't kill it because I don't like killing things. the next morning it was gone. I expect it back soon. I believe he's built a home outside of my window, comes in to eat the bugs stuck on the web above my window, goes out to eat the bugs stuck on the web out there. he has a wonderful life.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are all over my house. 

What's that saying, you are always within 10' of a spider. I know its true here :p

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-28-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lol...im sure at your house, youre within 10" of a spider...

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Just bought some new cages (containers) to prep for when my T's get bigger. I got 6 medium ish ones and 4 4"x4"x7" ones, that are the cube type sorta like what rich uses for a lot of his. 

And i bought 25 of the smaller vials for shipping slings because i figured they'd come in handy lol.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Big plans for the future, Mikey??

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

Well my T's are gunna grow and need bigger homes. Then we'll work on adult enclosures down the road lol

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Just bought some new cages (containers) to prep for when my T's get bigger. I got 6 medium ish ones and 4 4"x4"x7" ones, that are the cube type sorta like what rich uses for a lot of his. 
> 
> And i bought 25 of the smaller vials for shipping slings because i figured they'd come in handy lol.


Are they from the company I told you about or different ones?

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Mike41793

> Are they from the company I told you about or different ones?
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


I think different. American acrylics or something....

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im at work..hubby just brought me in a huge momma wolfy!! 2" legspan at least, carrying a sac about the size of a hazelnut. Hope the babies hatch this time! Pics tonite...

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (06-29-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha how sweet of him!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Im at work..hubby just brought me in a huge momma wolfy!! 2" legspan at least, carrying a sac about the size of a hazelnut. Hope the babies hatch this time! Pics tonite...
> 
> sent from my incubator via tapatalk


Lol most guys bring flowers or lunch

----------

_3skulls_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

3skulls, I finally went to Hobby Lobby and found that grass. 

I realized I've never been there, that place is amazing! I don't think I'd have been that impressed before bc I was never into fake plants but holy crap they have so many and they're so real! I was in there like "omg I could make the coolest tarantula enclosures!!"

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah they have some good stuff there. 
I'm sure I get some strange looks at times when I'm shopping in the plant department :p

Crystal, sweet! Hope they hatch for you. Just watch out or you'll end up with them all over your house :o

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I haven't been able to get pics, but we picked up an H. maculata and a C. marshalli today. Both are around a half inch.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

An H. mac?? Wow please be safe with that one. I'm still working my way up and building my skills before I get one. Been on my wish list for a long time. 

Get some pics. I'm jealous.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-30-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

You guys are lucky...we dont have a hobby lobby around here.

sent from my incubator via tapatalk

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh I will. The guy at the reptile store I got them from told me the craziest story. This like 15/16 yo kid called them and said he has a rose hair he got from Petco and it's not friendly, it just runs away when he tries to handle it. They said they'd take it. So he brings it in and it's a HUGE H. mac! The dude asked him how many times he tried handling it and he said around a dozen. Craziness. 

It's still tiny right now so the first transfer won't be scary. I plan to just not have to rehome it more than once or twice lol. But I'll be very careful.

I will for sure, I just have to move them from their vials, they have them all webbed up.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Mike41793

I still can't believe that story nicole! Now obviously one story doesn't account for all individuals but that really shows how they'd much rather retreat than bite, like OBT's. I read that they can be very offensive too though, so that kid was lucky lol. I read online that featherleg baboons are even worse than Hmacs. 

I wanna get some ceratogyrus species, I'm waiting a bit though to decide exactly what else I want too...  :Wink:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-30-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Me either, dude, me either lol

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

If he was keeping a H mac set up like a rosea, I'm sure it was very stressed and not of good health.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Petco's gonna get sued getting in species like that and mislabeling them.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

PetCo just has to out up a disclaimer and they can do what ever they want  :Wink: 

C. darlingi have started working on their new homes.



P. pederseni have started to molt  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-30-2013),_carlson_ (07-01-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (06-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

My LPs are not nice. They love to go after the tweezers.  


B. albop. I never catch this girl out. Love these guys.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Omg.....checking out Ts, and after i get my metallica, Im definately gonna check out A.purpurea....gorgeous! It seems theyre rare tho...im bettin theyre gonna fetch a hefty pricetag.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (06-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Those are cool. 
It won't be anywhere close to the P. metallica price tag :p

----------


## BFE Pets

> Omg.....checking out Ts, and after i get my metallica, Im definately gonna check out A.purpurea....gorgeous! It seems theyre rare tho...im bettin theyre gonna fetch a hefty pricetag.
> 
> sent from my incubator


ive seen a few .5" slings listed on AB for under $50. I think Ken the bug guy has P. Metallica as a freebie if you spend $500 or more lol

----------


## 3skulls

I raise P. metallica babies to feed to my toads.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## carlson

Only 500$ an its a freebie! Lol spendy, the mn group I talk to had someone who could get a package deal on p.mets think in the end they ordered enough that people paid 75 per

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Even at 75, its hard for me to spend that much on 1 spider. And I LOVE spiders :p

----------


## Mike41793

Is there an online database anywhere that lists all species (or a lot of species) of T's with links to pics and a description?

----------


## BFE Pets

> Is there an online database anywhere that lists all species (or a lot of species) of T's with links to pics and a description?


Yep Google. Lol Wikipedia but not a lot of info on most subspecies.

----------


## 3skulls

I have a Tarantula app but the database is still very small. 

Best place is swift inverts. Lots of species with pics.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh and Creature Addiction has a huge list of like 7 spiders. They are some really cool people. 






:p

Looks like Swifts doesn't have as many as they used too. His place burnt down a while back.  :Sad:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I just watch T groups and look up info on cool T's I see. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

Yea i'm just saying having it in one database that could be sorta alphabetically or by items like: 
arboreal, terrestrial, fossorial, green, blue,green, purple, aggressive, not aggressive, hair kicker, new world, old world, under 4", over 6", easy to mate, difficult to mate, from brazil, from mexico, from zimbabwe

Like each T has a description. Within the description have "tags" in it, or at the end have a short list that touch on all the tags real quick. Then a person can do an advanced search and check off what they want. Like if they want: arboreal, blue, new world, good webber, 8"+. A versi would be like a 80% match since it meets 4 of their 5 requirements. Just think it'd be something really helpful. 

Sorry, I'm ranting...

----------


## 3skulls

ITarantula

They just started but it is a start. 
I'm pretty sure that's their goal.

----------


## Mike41793

$14?! Is it worth it?

----------


## 3skulls

Whoa!! No. I only paid 2.99 I think.

----------


## Mike41793

Wth is up with this lol?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Yea i'm just saying having it in one database that could be sorta alphabetically or by items like: 
> arboreal, terrestrial, fossorial, green, blue,green, purple, aggressive, not aggressive, hair kicker, new world, old world, under 4", over 6", easy to mate, difficult to mate, from brazil, from mexico, from zimbabwe
> 
> Like each T has a description. Within the description have "tags" in it, or at the end have a short list that touch on all the tags real quick. Then a person can do an advanced search and check off what they want. Like if they want: arboreal, blue, new world, good webber, 8"+. A versi would be like a 80% match since it meets 4 of their 5 requirements. Just think it'd be something really helpful. 
> 
> Sorry, I'm ranting...


Maybe you could make/start one Mike???!!! Thatd be awesome! You know exactly what kind of stuff people need too! And eventually could start charging for it....theres your extra money maker, bro!!

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

Whelp.... Made my first mistake, thankfully it wasn't with a worse species. 

My irminia must have escaped. I guess the 1/8" holes were too big for him and he musta escaped. I legit just emptied out his whole cup looking for him because i was gunna move him to a smaller vial that i bought off amazon and he wasnt in there! I setup a small "bait trap" on the shelf i keep them on and left a dead roach in his cup as well. If he shows up, awesome, if not, well he's probably dead lol. The *only* chance he's got is that its summer so my room is always pretty warm and i have the windows open on nice days so inevitably bugs get in. Maybe he'll catch a bug or two and survive til i can find him lol.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mike41793

> Maybe you could make/start one Mike???!!! Thatd be awesome! You know exactly what kind of stuff people need too! And eventually could start charging for it....theres your extra money maker, bro!!
> 
> sent from my incubator


I wouldn't charge for something like that. I'm not even sure how to make something like that lol.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Whelp.... Made my first mistake, thankfully it wasn't with a worse species. 
> 
> My irminia must have escaped. I guess the 1/8" holes were too big for him and he musta escaped. I legit just emptied out his whole cup looking for him because i was gunna move him to a smaller vial that i bought off amazon and he wasnt in there! I setup a small "bait trap" on the shelf i keep them on and left a dead roach in his cup as well. If he shows up, awesome, if not, well he's probably dead lol. The *only* chance he's got is that its summer so my room is always pretty warm and i have the windows open on nice days so inevitably bugs get in. Maybe he'll catch a bug or two and survive til i can find him lol.


Man i'm sorry to hear that! that really sucks. hope you luck out and find it!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Thanks Damon, me too. :/

Lesson learned!

----------


## carlson

Learning lessons always sucks! hope for the best bro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I use a 1/16th inch hole punch to make my holes for sling cups. Rich had a post on here about not using pre punched cups for slings and even had a pic of cups that he had taped over the holes. I went hunting for a smaller hole punch after seeing that. anywho best of luck I really hope you find him and not on the bottom of your shoe. 

on the subject of a database for T's. not as in depth as what you are looking for but here's a couple text based data bases that you may find interesting.

http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/...NERIC.IND.html

http://exoticfauna.com/tarantulabibliography/index.html

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damn Mike that sucks. 

Yeah an hour after I had the P. pederseni in their cups, they were all trying to get out and one did. 

About 30mins after that I found him and had to make little band aids for 160 holes.  :Sad: 

Look high and in tight spots.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Kinda hard to tell in the pic but...the C. darlingi has dug out a huge burrow. These guys are freaking sweet  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-01-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## carlson

That looks awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

If i find him he's going on major LOCKDOWN. Maximum security. I'll name him Houdini. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> If i find him he's going on major LOCKDOWN. Maximum security. I'll name him Houdini. Lol


LMAO! I had a snow corn I named Houdini that little snot escaped from just about everything. I had him in a 6qt shoe box with a lid inside of a 15 qt with a lid and shoved into a rack. he was in there when I went to bed around 11 pm and was gone by 6 am when I got up. I found him 2 days later in the rat room hiding under the trash can.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-01-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's crazy how some thing can escape. 

Get a red flash light out a couple hours after lights out. Might come out looking for a spot to web up. 

I had 3 LPs run off last night, caught them all but... After that I knew it was time for bed :p I was getting sloppy 

Good luck Mike!!

----------


## Mike41793

Why a red flash light?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Whelp.... Made my first mistake, thankfully it wasn't with a worse species. 
> 
> My irminia must have escaped. I guess the 1/8" holes were too big for him and he musta escaped. I legit just emptied out his whole cup looking for him because i was gunna move him to a smaller vial that i bought off amazon and he wasnt in there! I setup a small "bait trap" on the shelf i keep them on and left a dead roach in his cup as well. If he shows up, awesome, if not, well he's probably dead lol. The *only* chance he's got is that its summer so my room is always pretty warm and i have the windows open on nice days so inevitably bugs get in. Maybe he'll catch a bug or two and survive til i can find him lol.


OMG Mike that really sux BIG TIME. I hope you find it  :Sad:   Id be really upset if I lost Tigra.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

yeah! my chaco #3 molted tonight! so friggin cute!

----------


## carlson

Im wondering if mine is. She sealed up the entrance again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ok...so heres pics I promised. I also got some really good shots of Tigra right after I transferred her to her new terrarium. I figured Id take that opportunity, since I wont likely get another good shot of her for a looong time.




This was Tigra's old cubicle...


The momma wolfy I just recently caught:

Her mini terrarium....this is like a 5"x5" cylinder, so you can see shes pretty big.

She ate well for me tonight and is still guarding her egg sac, so Im hoping Ill be able to see babies this time!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-02-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-02-2013),_carlson_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Im wondering if mine is. She sealed up the entrance again
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


2 of mine are still hanging out and about they dont even have a burrow dug at the moment. the 3rd the one that just molted has a cool tunnel dug all the way across the bottom of his cup. I have them in a very low traffic area though so maybe they are feeling a little more secure. 

Crystal thanks for the pics! I cant wait for my P irmina's to get that size! they are only about 1" maybe 1.25" and I rarely get to see them  :Weirdface:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Jeez Damon, how many irminias did you get??  :Razz:  Yeah, Tigra seemed to make herself right at home in her new terrarium...making a web burrow right away, even showing me how resourceful she is, incorporating some of the plant leaves for the top of her burrow. I provided her with a small ceramic cave tilted on its side against the glass, and halfway in the dirt. But, she was like ,"pssshht. I aint usin dat." Oh well.  :Razz:  Im sure once she molts a few more times and gets bigger, that cave will look more inviting.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Guys, don't forget to vote for the T (#5 I think) entered in HOTM......gotta support our peeps!

----------


## Kodieh

Saved some sort of spider from the cats little while ago. It was about an inch and pale grey. Finally after it figured out I wasn't gonna hurt it it let me carry it outside.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-02-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Jeez Damon, how many irminias did you get??  Yeah, Tigra seemed to make herself right at home in her new terrarium...making a web burrow right away, even showing me how resourceful she is, incorporating some of the plant leaves for the top of her burrow. I provided her with a small ceramic cave tilted on its side against the glass, and halfway in the dirt. But, she was like ,"pssshht. I aint usin dat." Oh well.  Im sure once she molts a few more times and gets bigger, that cave will look more inviting.


I've only got the 2 irminias. I have a habbit of buying 2 or 3 of each that way when I figure out what the sexes are I can keep my favorite female and sell off the males and any females that have bad attitudes. well thats the plan anyway. I dont like the idea of how males only live for a few months after maturing so if I get more than one of each type it increases my odds of having one long term. i've got 3 chacos, 2 versicolors, 2 indian ornamentals, 2 brazilian reds, 2 normal rose hairs, 2 gold fluffs, 2 red zebras, 2 a. geroldi, 2 a. metallica, 2 az blonds, 2 sun tigers, 2 flame hairs, and I've got an order in for 2 ghost ornamentals, 2 straight horned baboons, a bunch of red rumps and curly hairs coming in thursday or friday that i'll be keeping at least 2 of each of those also. I may have missed a species or two. its late and i'm to lazy to go in the reptile room and double check. lol




> Guys, don't forget to vote for the T (#5 I think) entered in HOTM......gotta support our peeps!


heck ya go vote for #5 in the hotm gallery! thats my pic! The wife decorated my chaco's cup lol. I posted the pic in this thread a couple days ago. Then I entered it in the potm because the them was water but apparently the mods thought it needed to go in the other contest.

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome Crystal! 
So you flipped the 2.5 for your irminia?

And if I remember right, it takes about a week to 10 days for the babies to leave the mom after they hatch. They will be all over your house if you aren't careful. 

Mike, they don't run from a red light like they do a normal one.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, whats a "gold fluff"??? Sounds something.....:eek:  
And yes, I did flip that for Tigra. I moved my rosea into a new 2.5 gallon i bought. When Tigra gets even bigger, I may move her into Pinky's 6 gallon cylindrical terrarium because once he matures im going to sell him.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Awesome Crystal! 
> So you flipped the 2.5 for your irminia?
> 
> And if I remember right, it takes about a week to 10 days for the babies to leave the mom after they hatch. They will be all over your house if you aren't careful. 
> 
> Mike, they don't run from a red light like they do a normal one.


If the baby wolfs eat ants, theyre more than welcome to stay  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

Mine is getting huge in her 2.5 and is still very happy. I think they won't ever need anything larger than a 5.5.

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Gold fluff is a Grammostola sp. Maule I personally think its just a color phase or sub species of a G. Rosea. It looks. Well probably get a better idea if you Google it. They are really fluffy though lol.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

So the 6g cylinder will be perfect :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that should make her an awesome home. 

I'm not looking forward to the transfer.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Yeah that should make her an awesome home. 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the transfer.


Pssshhht. If I can do it you can!! If you can transfer OBTs, you can transfer anything  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Crystal, Mike and carlson  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

What did I do now?!

----------


## carlson

> What did I do now?!


You said nice things lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Called me a peach :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> What did I do now?!


 :Floating:

----------


## Mike41793

Ohhhh. I get it now. My containers and crap all came in today. Time to start filling them!  :Surprised:

----------


## DooLittle

Mike, did you find Houdini?

We used to have a chinchilla named that.  For the same reason, lol, escape artist!

----------


## Mike41793

Nope  :Sad:  
There's a pretty good chance he's still alive, i'd just prefer he was alive in his lil home

----------


## Mike41793

I got my containers in today from amazon. 

I got 25 of these lil vials, which is what i WAS going to move the irminia down into... 



Then 6 of the 3.5"x3.5"x5" and 4 of the 4"x4"x7". 


One of theses was the chipped one, you can see a crack in it too.  :Mad: 



And look at the toy it came with!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-03-2013),DooLittle (07-03-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I wanna get like 10-15 slings of something and raise them up for a bit and sell off most of them, 3skulls style. Just trying to decide what I wanna get...

----------


## Coleslaw007

> And look at the toy it came with!


That looks so fun to put over your head!!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> That looks so fun to put over your head!!
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


I've been trying to breath through it unsuccessfully...

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Over the weekend we adopted an awesome versicolor from martin82531.
I cleaned up the viv she was in as she'd made a bit of a mess. She's around 2.5 inches I'd say. We kept her name  :Smile: 



Moved a few to new enclosures:

(we moved him a couple weeks ago)



H. maculata





C. marshalli, he is just an angry little spider. I look at him and he goes into threat display. He runs to the top if I need with the lid. Are they all this angry lol?



All pics of the H. mac and C. mar were taken with a heavy piece of plexiglass over their vials, I took no chances.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (07-03-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-03-2013),_martin82531_ (07-04-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Those baboons are so sweet looking. Can't wait to get some more!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-03-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Those baboons are so sweet looking. Can't wait to get some more!


I love them. I'm definitely getting more. The H. mac actually doesn't act aggressive, it acts a lot like my P. met, comes and begs for food and waits at the lid for its roach. Taking no chances though, it's quick.

3skulls, are the C. darlingi as defensive as the marshalli? 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

My little brother just bought a lasiodora klugi ( bahia Scarlett bird eater) . Its His 3rd t!  Hahaha he's so pumped.  Should be interesting. Anyone have any experience and information with this particular T that I could pass down to him?

----------


## 3skulls

My darlingi are still small but one the other day was attacking the paintbrush. 
I'm sure most of them are more on the defensive / aggressive side. 

I only have L. parahybana, so I can only comment on them. They grow very quick and get huge. When they get some size, you need a reliable food source.  One of my LPs love to throw up a threat pose anytime I open the enclosure. Will run and grab the tweezers with force. The venom is not the most potent but those fangs get very large. I'm guessing they can cause some damage.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-04-2013),_Herpenthusiast3_ (07-04-2013)

----------


## martin82531

Thanks for the update! She/he truly looks beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-04-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I most definitely need one of the darlingi as well. I love his "I'LL KEEEL YOU!!" attitude.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> My darlingi are still small but one the other day was attacking the paintbrush. 
> I'm sure most of them are more on the defensive / aggressive side. 
> 
> I only have L. parahybana, so I can only comment on them. They grow very quick and get huge. When they get some size, you need a reliable food source.  One of my LPs love to throw up a threat pose anytime I open the enclosure. Will run and grab the tweezers with force. The venom is not the most potent but those fangs get very large. I'm guessing they can cause some damage.


Truth. :p

----------

_3skulls_ (07-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Speaking of LPs, here is a baby. 


B. vagan molted


C. darlingi have been busy!!


P. cambridgei 


P. irminia


OBT grooming
http://youtu.be/iHolJ1BUMLo

----------


## Mike41793

The first time i saw one of mine grooming themselves i had no clue what they were doing lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

My vagans and boehmei both molted last nite. I'll take pics in a day or two after they harden up. 

The vagans really is getting red hairs on its rump and the boehmei is starting to get colors on its legs. 

Damon- i'm not sure how to get a sex on the vagans for your friend. What would you need a picture of to tell?

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Mike at that size, I would need way younger eyes and a very fresh molt to sex it. 

Head over to AB so you can find photos of what you are looking for. You are looking for a "flap" between the first set of book lungs. Flap = Female No flap = male. 
They are also a very long time away from being mature.

----------


## Mike41793

Oh ok. Nah i don't need them to be mature. Damon had just said his friend was interested in a male vagans. Idk if it needs to be mature RIGHT now though.

----------


## 3skulls

Oh no, more spiders!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-08-2013),_carlson_ (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm STILL trying to decide what i want exactly before i place an order... Lol. 

Albo's are curly hairs?

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah  :Smile: 
I have one that's starting to get some size and had to grab some more. 



I keep saying, no more until I move some, but can't stop :o

Its going to be a busy weekend.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

Curly hairs look cool too. Well most ts look cool! Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeah 
> I have one that's starting to get some size and had to grab some more. 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying, no more until I move some, but can't stop :o
> 
> Its going to be a busy weekend.


More more moreeee!  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

This has a good list of EVERY species; however, it doesn't have pics or descriptions like I talked about in my rant of what I wanted before lol. 
EDIT: forgot to paste the link lol
http://exoticfauna.com/tarantulabibliography/index.html

Did we ever figure out how why the iTarantula app is $13.99 for me and how you got it for $3?

----------


## carlson

Did skulls get it back when it was in its beta stage?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

Idk! I don't wanna pay $14 for it if it isnt worth it tho lol

----------


## 3skulls

I got it right when it first came out. 

I would never pay that much for it. I wouldn't give more than a couple bucks. 


I think it would be cool to have a complete database like that.

----------


## Mike41793

Wth?! Why did it quadruple in price?!

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

My little bros brachypelma albiceps.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not sure how much it cost to run an app but ouch. 
If everyone sends me 1 of each species, ill get photos for the database

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Wth?! Why did it quadruple in price?!


Maybe it works extra hard now and its experience will satisfy you like noo other! Haha



> I'm not sure how much it cost to run an app but ouch. 
> If everyone sends me 1 of each species, ill get photos for the database


Ha do you have that much room.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

I'll find the room. :p

----------


## carlson

Build a t barn!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Look how huge these vagans are!!!


So cute :o

----------

_carlson_ (07-26-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

Holy small!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You said you wanted a vagan with some size right? Haha :p

----------


## carlson

Haha those are soo small it would make the case im gonna get look huge. Going enclouser shopping Monday then hoping to order next week, my car is trying to decided if its gonna fall apart or be fine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

I hate cars! 
My heater hose is taped and rigged right now. 

Curly Hairs are waaay bigger :o


And a P. pederseni because I needed a break.

----------

_carlson_ (07-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha way bigger! An I think my frame is snapped.. I've gone over so many different areas an cant figure it out but its trying to kill me lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Haha that doesn't sound safe :p

Ok I have to hold off for a bit. 
Most of the babies.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Haha that doesn't sound safe :p
> 
> Ok I have to hold off for a bit. 
> Most of the babies.


It's not thats why all buying is on pause... Im in process of working up courage to goto the loan people for a newisher car.  But ive got poor credit haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## carlson

An you said you needed to hold off before lol I see lots of free space :Wink:  haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

I'm all for filling it up but feeding so many takes forever when they are that small.

----------


## carlson

I bet you need fruit flies again?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Cutting up crickets. I'm doing my best to stay away from Fruit Flies.

----------

_carlson_ (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

jumping all over me and my bed until I hearded him to the wall

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah...fruit flies are yucky.

sent from my incubator

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Hows everyones bb versis doin? Mines finally webbin up her terrarium....has a neat web tunnel goin around the perimeter at the top.....that i can see right through :p i hope mines the first to molt!!

sent from my incubator

----------


## carlson

> Hows everyones bb versis doin? Mines finally webbin up her terrarium....has a neat web tunnel goin around the perimeter at the top.....that i can see right through :p i hope mines the first to molt!!
> 
> sent from my incubator


Mine is still in the loving care of Rich lol. Im picking out my enclousers next days off an then gotta see how car behaves these next couple days. If it keeps going down gotta figure out transportation haha
Getting mine soon tho  :Wink:  just on a spending hold for a minute
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I lost one versi  :Sad:  
Not sure what happen but that one never webbed. 
The rest are doing good! Lots of webbing up top, a few tunnels. 
None of them have molted yet.

----------

_carlson_ (07-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

My versis doing well, lots of webbing. Taken one roach so far. I'll be feeding everyone again on... monday or tuesday i think. I'll take pics of him.  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-07-2013),_Anya_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Mines taken three tiny crickets so far. About tao feed her/him again. Just like my other avic, she likes "delivery to her door" lol
And Rich, shame one passed  :Sad:  do you still have a lot of babies left?
sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have 8 versi babies left. 
I'm trying to decide how many to hold back. 

It also looks like I lost a C. darlingi in the house. Feeding yesterday and I saw a lid popped up on a cup. I might have just set an empty cup back in the tub. I can't remember :o
I still need to get them all transferred over to the vials.

----------


## BFE Pets

My versi's have both eaten a pin head every 5 days but only 1 has webbed up. It has a nice tunnel all the way around the top of the cup.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have read that sometimes they hold off on webbing until premolt. 
So everyone that has one with a little hammock up top, The race is on  :Very Happy: 

1 free baby dubia to the winner :p

Other news. 
I have supplies coming to make my bigger OBT a new home. Can't wait!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

What supplies?

----------


## 3skulls

Acrylic. 
I'm trying her out in a flipped 5.5g

----------


## Mike41793

Where'd you buy it from? Is it just an acrylic sheet?

----------


## 3skulls

I get mine from 

Delvies Plastics. 

Precut because I don't have the right tools to do it right.

If I keep giving away my spots, you guys are going to see how bad of a business man I am. :p
The goal is to make money off the stuff you make, right?  :o

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I get mine from 
> 
> Delvies Plastics. 
> 
> Precut because I don't have the right tools to do it right.
> 
> If I keep giving away my spots, you guys are going to see how bad of a business man I am. :p
> The goal is to make money off the stuff you make, right?  :o


Yeah but most of us are to lazy to try and make our own LOL

----------

_3skulls_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha but I really don't make much when I sale them. :p

I'm going to try and do some more transfers tonight. I'll try and snap a few pics. 
These darlingi are moving to the top of my "coolest remodelers" list. 
They have awesome burrows with cool webbing.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

C. darlingi

Round vial




Mini cube

----------

_carlson_ (07-08-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

Very cool I love how they make everything! Darlingi are on the list for sure haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I really need to bite the bullet and add some ceratogyrus species like i've been drooling over...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_3skulls_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Highly recommend!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Think I'm just gonna shoot for one of everything eventually.  :Surprised:  lol

----------

_3skulls_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Grrrr.

They had adult ornamentals with setup for $100 at the pet store.

Y U HAD TO GET SPEEDIN TICKET >_>

----------


## Mike41793

Naughty naughty

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I haven't had a speeding ticket in FOREVER  :Sad:

----------


## BFE Pets

Bobbafett you have 2 animals with names of people in my family. Kinda wierd to loom at for me. Your boa has my name and one of your normals has my daughters. If you end up with my whole family in your signature I'm really gonna be creeped out lol

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I have read that sometimes they hold off on webbing until premolt. 
> So everyone that has one with a little hammock up top, The race is on 
> 
> 1 free baby dubia to the winner :p
> 
> Other news. 
> I have supplies coming to make my bigger OBT a new home. Can't wait!!


Free dubia?? Bleeehh......Ill take curtain #2 Bob..... I bet mines gonna win  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

I just sent you a spring loaded dubia in a box.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Aaaahhhhhh!!!!!

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

$1, Bob!

----------

4theSNAKElady (07-09-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Bobbafett you have 2 animals with names of people in my family. Kinda wierd to loom at for me. Your boa has my name and one of your normals has my daughters. If you end up with my whole family in your signature I'm really gonna be creeped out lol


Rita or Shayla? :p

----------


## BFE Pets

> Rita or Shayla? :p


My 12 year olds name is Shayla. I won't tell you the older girls name or my wife's. Lol ill wait and see what you name your next pet.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Lol I'm not doing it on purpose, I swear!

----------


## Mike41793

Layla.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

SUCCESS!!!! I HAVE BABY WOLF SPIDERS!!! it is an amazing sight to see....so excited it finally happened. Momma looks like shes wearing a wooly sweater :p. I know you guys wanna see pics....ill take some when i get home from work, cuz it has to be on the "good" camera.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-10-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice!! 

It's crazy how they all hang on like that. What's your plan with them now?

----------


## Mike41793

One of the house spiders i caught had babies too. I'll try and get pics when i get home. They super tiny tho lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I found a p Metallica for 250!!!! Ughhhhg

----------


## 3skulls

I think I need to start a huge P. met breeding program :p

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> I think I need to start a huge P. met breeding program :p


YES!!!!  :Smile:  dibbs on first available sling hatched!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I found a p Metallica for 250!!!! Ughhhhg


A sling?

I paid $200 for my 3" p.metallica.

----------


## 3skulls

Is it a male?

Huge Jumping spider  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

My outside girl still has her sac

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> A sling?
> 
> I paid $200 for my 3" p.metallica.


Really?! :/ I guess I'm just not searching in the right areas. :/ the search continues!!!!

----------


## carlson

> Really?! :/ I guess I'm just not searching in the right areas. :/ the search continues!!!!


Join your local groups. The one I talk to on an off just had a deal for p.mets for 75 a sling.. they had contact with a dealer doing large orders

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> Join your local groups. The one I talk to on an off just had a deal for p.mets for 75 a sling.. they had contact with a dealer doing large orders
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


:0 ..... That's what I'll go about doing then.

----------


## carlson

> :0 ..... That's what I'll go about doing then.


More people you talk to the more surprising things you can find lol sometimes you stumble upon a gaggle of ass hats but most time you find decent ppl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> More people you talk to the more surprising things you can find lol sometimes you stumble upon a gaggle of ass hats but most time you find decent ppl
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I feel like a group of ass hats would not be called a gaggle.

----------

_carlson_ (07-10-2013),_Herpenthusiast3_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> More people you talk to the more surprising things you can find lol sometimes you stumble upon a gaggle of ass hats but most time you find decent ppl
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Hahaha. I'm definitely going to coin that phrase. " Gaggle of ass hats" EPIC. 
Yeah! P. Metallica has fascinated me ever since I first began to read up on it. If I where to attain one I would definitely try an attain a pair to breed so as to give back in respect to conservation for this species.  :Smile: )

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I feel like a group of ass hats would not be called a gaggle.


Gaggle is such a fun word tho. Could go with a mob or a hord. Group is just too blah to describe the true tomfoolery of the situatio.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

A class of ass hats, because they have so much to teach each other.

----------

_carlson_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I would think a Dbaggery (I'd give you the D, but I don't wanna catch an infraction  :Wink: ) of ass hats would sound about right.

----------

_carlson_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## theodore

ROACHES!!!!! I hate roaches

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Is it a male?
> 
> Huge Jumping spider


Sex is unknown. 

Didn't have the $550 to spend on a sexed female adult  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

I have some feeding/post molt pics. 

B. vagans post molt chowing down on a roach:


B. boehmei post molt. Actually attacked and ate a live roach instead of a p/k one!  :Smile: 


The wolf spider eating one of the smallest roaches i could find lol. I don't get how he hasn't grown at all? He's eaten at least 5 or 6 roaches that size. I've left p/k ones in there too and they're always gone so I know he eats them. He's put on very little size though. Its weird.


My OBT. It webbed the wall of its tunnel hideout so thats why he looks blurry. He's eating a roach, you just can't really see it. 


And these are the two molts. Boehmei on top and vagans on bottom. 


The versi and GBB both didn't eat so I'm expecting a molt soon

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I have some feeding/post molt pics. 
> 
> B. vagans post molt chowing down on a roach:
> 
> 
> B. boehmei post molt. Actually attacked and ate a live roach instead of a p/k one! 
> 
> 
> The wolf spider eating one of the smallest roaches i could find lol. I don't get how he hasn't grown at all? He's eaten at least 5 or 6 roaches that size. I've left p/k ones in there too and they're always gone so I know he eats them. He's put on very little size though. Its weird.


Aw yer B. vegans is starting to look like an adult tarantula!

Tell yer boehmei to catch up, mine's been chowing the live roaches!

That's a HUGE roach for that tiny spider lol.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

At that size you should be able to sex your P. met by looking at the vent area and maybe even by dorsal pattern. 


Good pics Mike! Your vagans is looking big. Maybe just the pic but looks way bigger than its siblings. 

So I know I said no more for a while but... I have something really exciting coming in. I hate to talk about spiders before they are alive in my hands but I'm pretty excited. Stay tuned!! I will only be letting a few of these go.  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I know it is but its the smallest i got for him. He kills em just fine though. He bites them and drags them around the enclosure lol.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I know it is but its the smallest i got for him. He kills em just fine though. He bites them and drags them around the enclosure lol.


That's how I would kill my prey. I may be tiny, but I'm fierce!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I feel like an odd sushi chef cutting up crickets for all these babies. I also feel the one that gets the head is lucky.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## carlson

Ahh! Need my ts soon! Got my car fixed I think tho... see how it drives tonight on way to work. Only had to spend a couple hundred :/ but if I fixed it all I can treat myself soon and they've been enjoying their stay with rich too long lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> That's how I would kill my prey. I may be tiny, but I'm fierce!


yeaaaa, fierce... And still able to be picked up and juggled lmao

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> yeaaaa, fierce... And still able to be picked up and juggled lmao


Don't juggle me dammit!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Don't juggle me dammit!
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


You better not argue or i'll throw you in the circus monkey cage!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

And I now want a P. Sp. "Ecuador 2".

Saw it in the internation T forum on fb lol.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> You better not argue or i'll throw you in the circus monkey cage!


I'm gonna bite your ankles so hard!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

> And I now want a P. Sp. "Ecuador 2".
> 
> Saw it in the internation T forum on fb lol.


Pamphobeteus?

----------


## Kodieh

> Pamphobeteus?


I think so? They haven't responded to me asking. It was purple. 

And of course P. Metallica.  Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm thinking that's what it might be. 
That genus has some cool spiders and some huge spiders!!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im prob gonna let them all go....hubby is getting all jeebed out already lol....as soon as i showed her too him with all the babies, the first words out of his mouth were not "Neat!","Hey thats kewl" or "wow thats amazing!".....it was "you're gonna let her go now, right?" .....:p

sent from my incubator

----------

_carlson_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Ecuadorian purple bloom! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Kodieh

Or A. Purpurea. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## carlson

> Im prob gonna let them all go....hubby is getting all jeebed out already lol....as soon as i showed her too him with all the babies, the first words out of his mouth were not "Neat!","Hey thats kewl" or "wow thats amazing!".....it was "you're gonna let her go now, right?" .....:p
> 
> sent from my incubator


Lol poor guy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> Or A. Purpurea. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Checkout A. urticans.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

> Im prob gonna let them all go....hubby is getting all jeebed out already lol....as soon as i showed her too him with all the babies, the first words out of his mouth were not "Neat!","Hey thats kewl" or "wow thats amazing!".....it was "you're gonna let her go now, right?" .....:p
> 
> sent from my incubator


Just wait until they are hanging from the ceiling and crawling all over the house.  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I think I need to start a huge P. met breeding program :p


If Rich had P.metallicas, i would have totally bought some from him already!! I got dibbbs too, if he ever does!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I always have my eyes open.

----------


## Mike41793

Me too. Except for when I'm sleeping or driving.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Me too. Except for when I'm sleeping or driving.


Not me, sometimes I just close them and shake my head in disbelief at this world.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Mike41793

> Not me, sometimes I just close them and shake my head in disbelief at this world.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


I wouldn't suggest doing that around me. I'm unstable and teleport like a T.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

P. cambridgei is starting to make a web curtain. Maybe another molt soon. 


Male versi has a cool "L" shape tube


Female versi has a nice large tube / hammock thing going on. 



Last transfer of the night and a darlingi runs up and around my arm, twice!

----------

4theSNAKElady (07-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## toyota89

What's a good starter tarantula. I want one that makes a web. I've had a rose hair in the past.

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

GBB definitely!

----------


## toyota89

I really like green bottle blues. Have any pics?

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

GBBs look so cool their on my list after I get my on hold package! I agree mike post pics of yours lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

The two more recent ones i have which i think i already posted:



He refused food this past feeding and his butt looks big so i'm thinking i'll see another molt from him in the next week or two. Can't wait to see what he looks like after the molt.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-11-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

Love their color. My chaco is doing the hiding thing so guessing in a week or so ill see a bigger an hungry t lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Right after they molt i feed mine a couple times a week, then after a few weeks, go back to once every week or two weeks

----------


## carlson

Ya mine took three good roaches an went back to hide. Its warm here so guessing growing fast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

GBBs are on my list too! Mine would have been a pretty good size by now. 


And I lied!!! I just did 2 more transfers. 

2 bigger LPs 
My hand itches already. 

Now they have some more room to grow. 



And look how cute, she is waving. :p


I'm almost caught up in the T room.

----------

_Anya_ (07-12-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## carlson

You've been working hard! I've seen those tubs, been thinking those for the vegan depending how large he is by then :/ well actully soon now since my car is fixed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha so much more to do. 

The vagans are in them now, just smaller ones. 
I really like them but I wish they were clearer. Mostly use them for temp homes anyway. 

I need to find something clear and stackable for the terrestrial Ts.

----------


## carlson

I think I may get the football case not sure if those are big enough still for a vagan but thats gonna be the next case for my chaco. Those can stack cant they?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I have one that I'm using now. 

They only thing that sucks about them is getting the top open. It's a pretty tight fit. I sanded it down some and it made it better. 

That will be a good size for your vagan, plus lots of room to grow for a while.

----------

_carlson_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## carlson

Soon now I hate my car but if it's done acting up I can buy fun things again!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I wouldn't suggest doing that around me. I'm unstable and teleport like a T.


Are you as likely to attack and bite me as an OBT?
And will you at least put up a threat display first?

I second (or third?) The GBB suggestion! I love mine!


3skulls, she clearly wants a hug.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Are you as likely to attack and bite me as an OBT?
> And will you at least put up a threat display first?
> 
> I second (or third?) The GBB suggestion! I love mine!
> 
> 
> 3skulls, she clearly wants a hug.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


Very pretty.  But no spideys for me.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Very pretty.  But no spideys for me.


Wuss-a-face! Once you get one you'll wonder why you didn't before.
I'd like to think I contributed to Mike's finally getting one. I just kept sending him vids of feeding them and pics. Now look how many he has!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## DooLittle

My daughter calls spider's eepy-creepy.   I think she's right. :o

P. Metallicas are pretty tho.

----------


## Anya

Got the official "no" from my dad on getting a T. Grrr. Guess I'll add them to the list of things I'll have get once I finally move out. 

 However...are there any It's that are shaped like a jumping spider, and don't shoot those little hairs? Might be able to sell him on one like that. He loves jumping spiders.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What else is on that list...sounds scary

----------

_Anya_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> Got the official "no" from my dad on getting a T. Grrr. Guess I'll add them to the list of things I'll have get once I finally move out. 
> 
>  However...are there any It's that are shaped like a jumping spider, and don't shoot those little hairs? Might be able to sell him on one like that. He loves jumping spiders.


I thought you were like late 20s and married lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Anya_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Anya

Woot. Like to keep ya guessing. Nope, 32, living in my dad's basement.

Or I might be 22, with 3 kids and a slacker husband.

Or I might be 19, cramming a bunch of reptiles into an office I share with my dad.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Take your pick.

- - - Updated - - -




> What else is on that list...sounds scary



A male albino burmese python, and a male blood python.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-12-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> My daughter calls spider's eepy-creepy.   I think she's right. :o
> 
> P. Metallicas are pretty tho.


Now you wouldn't let your kids think that about snakes would you?

There is nothing creepy about spiders  :Smile: 


And if a parent wont let you get tarantulas but likes Jumping spiders. 
Simple answer is to get some Jumping spiders. They are very fun to keep. Hunt by vision so its fun to watch.

----------


## 3skulls

Just found this little girl. Tried for a better pic but she was scared.

----------


## Mike41793

> Got the official "no" from my dad on getting a T. Grrr. Guess I'll add them to the list of things I'll have get once I finally move out. 
> 
>  However...are there any It's that are shaped like a jumping spider, and don't shoot those little hairs? Might be able to sell him on one like that. He loves jumping spiders.


Not all T's flick hairs. I've only seen it once so far when i first brought my (well, coleslaw's lol) boehmei home. Tbh a tiny jumping spider makes me more nervous than one of the bigger, slower moving T's. :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ok..so heres the pics of momma wolfy as promised...I also got some pics of the adorablest lil jumping spider in my bathroom. I love the lil jumpers...such charming behaviors and soo cute and fluffy  :Very Happy: 






...and heres the lil jumper..I never thought about keeping one of these guys...I wonder if they live long...?



Hope you likey!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-12-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Or A. Purpurea. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I totally want one of those too......it ranks right up there...just a squeak under P.metallica on the top of the want list. Avics have totally become my fave group.. :Very Happy:  And Im in luck, cuz there are at least 11 species!!!

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome pics Crystal!
That Wolf looks cool. 

I have kept Jumpers for close to a year others only a few months. I have had them double clutch before  :Smile:

----------

4theSNAKElady (07-12-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> P. cambridgei is starting to make a web curtain. Maybe another molt soon.


OMG Rich.....I love love LOOOVVE the way you set this one up. Sooo flippin kewl! What size terrarium is it? I may have to get you to send me a "kit" ....as soon as you tell me what top secret T shipment you're getting in lol.....

----------

_3skulls_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

2.5  :Smile: 
I have very limited wood left from that tree.  I was very excited when I found it. 

I'm hoping they will be in Tuesday  :Very Happy: 

Edit. I will say they are small, fast and love to web!! They are look cool  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

OBT's? 

I have a package of 3 arriving today and another 3 arriving next tuesday. :p

Out of the 3 today, one was a freebie vagans. I figure i'd just give it to someone as a freebie included with the next trade i make. How could I say no?! :rollseyes:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nope. A dwarf species.

----------


## Mike41793

Pumpkin patches?

----------


## 3skulls

First I was a Peach and now your little Pumpkin Patch :o

But yeah. :p
I freaking can't wait.

Hapalopus sp. Large

Now I jinxed it.

----------


## Mike41793

So i guessed right?! BOOM! 

I got my first 3 i ordered. The freebie vagans is REALLY tiny lol. I'm thinking i'll cut off a roach head or leg and feed it that. Its probably like 1/3":



The G. pulchra is really cool and was kinda lethargic at first. I'm hoping he stays just as mellow and can't wait for him to get adult colors  :Smile: 



The last one I got today was a C. meridionalis. Out of the ceratogyrus species I was looking at this one peaked my interest the most. The one I got is probably close to 2" already lol. Big and feisty. Not *quite* as quick as the OBT though. This is the only pic i could get of it. So friendly haha


I ordered these guys from Pet Center USA and was very happy with the entire transaction!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-12-2013),_carlson_ (07-12-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome! That's about the size of the vagans I have. 

Do they get good reviews? I thought I saw some iffy stuff but maybe not. 

Congrats on the new Ts!!!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I haven't seen anything negative about him and I was pleased with my order.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice new ts! Pumpkins are so cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

No baboons for me thanks.

sent from my incubator

----------


## carlson

> No baboons for me thanks.
> 
> sent from my incubator


Are pumpkins baboons?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Are pumpkins baboons?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think so. Pumpkins are from colombia and i think all the baboons are from africa

----------


## carlson

I thought they weren't wanted to noob it out tho lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## alykoz

I held Ursula today  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-12-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-13-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

To tell you the truth I don't know what makes them a baboon or not. "Baboons" are in a lot of different genus. 
I guess it's like "Birdeaters" doesn't really mean anything.

----------


## 3skulls

> No baboons for me thanks.
> 
> sent from my incubator


So you don't want this free M. balfouri ?
Ok then :p

----------


## toyota89

Hows a bite from a gbb? 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> So you don't want this free M. balfouri ?
> Ok then :p


Those are on my wishlist!

----------


## Mike41793

> To tell you the truth I don't know what makes them a baboon or not. "Baboons" are in a lot of different genus. 
> I guess it's like "Birdeaters" doesn't really mean anything.


I read this somewhere... maybe on arachnoboards... They're called "baboon T's" because baboons eat them. And that's why they're so aggressive. Not sure if thats true lol. I'd have to research them a bit. They sorta look like baboons in a way... Lol

----------


## Mike41793

> Hows a bite from a gbb? 
> 
> Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2


No T bite can kill you, their venom isn't that advanced. So it would probably tickle.

----------


## Kodieh

burn and itch like hell like a bad reaction to a bee sting.

----------


## 3skulls

Crystal, some people call OBTs, Orange Starburst, Mombasa Starburst, Golden Starburst. No baboon :p

Haha maybe Mike. Common names are junk anyways. 
And they are on my ever growing list too. My list is already to long and then I see something to add.

----------


## carlson

Mine is long too and rich keeps finding ones I want lol. I think there is a name for that.. instigator lol?  :Wink: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Hows a bite from a gbb? 
> 
> Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2


You might worry about hair kicking more than a bite. I wouldn't recommend handling a GBB. 
Their venom isn't really bad but its still venom. Pain and itching and fangs are going to hurt no matter what. 
You would also have to worry about the spider hitting the floor. They are more flight than fight. 

My thumbs are ate up right now from my LPs. Even when they don't "kick", it can still get you during cage care.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Mine is long too and rich keeps finding ones I want lol. I think there is a name for that.. instigator lol? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


:o

----------


## carlson

> :o


Haha its a good thing! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

My GBB is actually one of my calmer ones. But i think he's kinda a weirdo lol.

----------


## 3skulls

Give him time :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Mine is long too and rich keeps finding ones I want lol. I think there is a name for that.. instigator lol? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


"Rich the Instigator" lol....thats prob his alter ego wrastlin name :p

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I want a GBB...even the slings are just so damn kewl lookin!! the top three on my wish list: P.metallica, A.purpurea, and a GBB....in that order  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

My wish list is simple. One of everything. But gbb is at the top and then just start in alphabetical order. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Do any of you know if there will be some good T vendors at the Daytona show?

sent from my incubator

----------


## Kodieh

A. Purpurea definitely. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

I don't know what my top 3 would be.

----------


## Mike41793

> Do any of you know if there will be some good T vendors at the Daytona show?
> 
> sent from my incubator


Nope, sorry. I've never been to daytona. :p

----------


## Mike41793

My versi molted! I winnnnn! :p  :Dancin' Banana: 



And holy crap the meridionalis is a psycho! I thought my OBT redecorated a lot quickly. This guy gutted the place, put in all new furnishings, appliances and furniture, and even hung drapes of dirt webbing all over. He also just filled in the pool (water dish), i guess he didn't wanna have to pay the insurance for it... Luckily i could see him in the partial burrow he's started to dig himself. After 1 molt he'll be read for a bigger enclosure for sure. (Same goes for the bigger vagans).

----------

_3skulls_ (07-13-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-14-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice Mike!! You already got the free baby dubia. I'll have to check mine. 

Yeah that guy has done some work, looks like I might need a few of those :p

----------


## Mike41793

Sweet! 

I need to add a few more from the ceratogyrus genus for sure. I love this guy, so much personality lol!

----------


## carlson

Your baboon collection is growing!?! Lol how many you have now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> Your baboon collection is growing!?! Lol how many you have now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Not enough.

----------


## carlson

> Not enough.


Lol thats a fare enough answer! You get a horned yet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Yea. The C. meridionalis is a variety of horned baboon  :Very Happy:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

P.metallica molted :3

----------


## Mike41793

Where's the T lol?! Thats what i wanna see!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

He's hiding. Like always

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Found this somewhere. Thought it was interesting that they said dubias should be treats even though their protein is way higher content.  :Confused:  


No source was provided though so idk :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im so jealous Mike! I thought my bb versi would molt first :p
And thanks for the info on the feeder insects...very interesting
sent from my incubator

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Where did you find the chart? What are they talking about feeding?

It's odd that mealworms are much higher in fat but they don't say they should be "treats".

----------


## Mike41793

I was on arachnoboards and clicked a link and it was posted on that forum. 

I thought the same exact thing, skulls. I think it must be old or something....

----------


## carlson

Crickets seem to be their choice. The treats are labled weird if you look at dubia to the top crickets besides protein and fat in brown they seem like if dubia are treats on that scale black crickets should be. But im sleepy an may make zero sense haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

Yea it really just confused me bc it basically contradicted itself lol.

----------


## carlson

It does cuz their are things higher than everything than the dubias. Guessing they sell crickets is why haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

> It does cuz their are things higher than everything than the dubias. Guessing they sell crickets is why haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Haha that's what I was thinking.

----------

_carlson_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

H. Lividum are surprisingly cheap. ;0 That's not good, cause cheap and dangerous mean bad things for me lol.

----------


## 3skulls

H. lividum is not a good first T. 

Read up on that one first. :p

----------


## Kodieh

> H. lividum is not a good first T. 
> 
> Read up on that one first. :p


Oh, no. I know their not a good first T. Or a second. Lol.

Verrry aggressive and never seen.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

What do you want in a T, kodie?

----------


## Kodieh

A really exotic colored one. That's really the only expectations I have.

I know versi's won't be iridescent blue always, but that's why my second is gonna hopefully be an purpurea.

----------


## Coleslaw007

My vote would be on a GBB, Kodieh. They're gorgeous and a good beginner species.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I had to let my wolf spider momma and her babies go yesterday..... :Sad:   I didnt want to, but hubby was really firm on it, and i did agree to release her after i saw babies. Plus, u dont want to ruin any future T additions :p. I chose a spot in my back yard under some trees with lots of rotting splitting logs n branches. She was such a good momma too, cuz when she ran out of the container, some of the babies fell off, and she totally stopped and waited till they all climbed back on before scurrying away. I really didnt want to see them go tho...i felt like i was letting an amazing little miracle slip away from my hands. Glad i got pics.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-15-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Now you know you'll have a nice population of Wolfs out back  :Smile: 

It does suck letting them go but babies that small are a lot of work.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah, its prob for the best.

sent from my incubator

----------


## Kodieh

> My vote would be on a GBB, Kodieh. They're gorgeous and a good beginner species.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


Aren't those really expensive?  :Sad: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> Aren't those really expensive? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I paid $45 for mine.

----------


## 3skulls

I think they are around 30-45 range.

----------


## Kodieh

How impossible would it be to find a sling? I found .75" ones on ken the bug guys site. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

I haven't seen any slings anywhere. Are you just wanting something a little bigger than a baby? 1" + ?

----------


## Kodieh

I'm just browsing right now, but yeah, I'd want to see it grow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

If you come across any crazy deals, let us know. I have been looking for a wholesale lot but find nothing. 
Just about got a breeding pair but the male almost always dies before he gets to mate.

----------


## carlson

lives in my kitchen keep seeing him roaming around my counter. Do they eat ants? I see less 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Hard to tell but maybe a Parsons spider. 

http://bugguide.net/node/view/2041/bgimage

I think they would take down ants. 
Also look up Ant Mimics.

----------


## carlson

It's about ant sized. My house is filled with jumping spiders lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Kodieh

Everywhere I go look has "shut down live sales" or "stopped shipping" in favor of referring everyone over to Ken.

I guess you'd have to have a good rep for that to happen. Gonna fauna/google review him and see whats up. He's pretty spot on as far as GBB's go in price.

----------


## 3skulls

What do you mean by that? No one else is shipping or selling Ts?

I have ordered from Ken before. Seems like a good guy but when my sub adult versi came in, the packing sucked. Maybe a new guy packing.

----------


## Kodieh

I was mainly looking at people who referenced the scientific name of GBB and were selling. But, yeah, lie four sites referred to ken for sales. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> I was mainly looking at people who referenced the scientific name of GBB and were selling. But, yeah, lie four sites referred to ken for sales. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


What sites are you talking about kodie? I'm confused by what you mean...

I'd order from pet center usa. Get a 3/4" GBB for $35 plus its gunna be $30-35 for shipping. But since you spent $25 you'll get a free B. vagans too.  :Good Job: 

http://petcenter.info/petcenterstore...ort=20a&page=4

Don't forget to add the freebie vagans to your cart too!  :Wink:

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I'll PM links later. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

You can post them, i don't think you'd be breaking any rules... I'm sure rich is wondering too lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

The wife and I are playing video games before we go out to anniversary dinner and movie.  :Wink:  or I would post links now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yes I am. 

Damon has put me to work tonight! It's like a freaking T sweat shop over here :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-15-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha yes I am. 
> 
> Damon has put me to work tonight! It's like a freaking T sweat shop over here :p


But isn't it worth it  :Razz:  lol as much work as it is for you to pack them all with your experience imagine what its like being a newbie unpacking them. Plus I have all those sub adult P. irminia to transfer lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You'll have your hands full with the irminia. 

:p

And sweet! We passed 2000 post in this thread.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Okay, so this turned out to be a forum...referring to Ken.
Link 1
This turned out to be an "info website", what a waste of my time lol. With Ken listed as a trusted person.
Link 2
"Retail sales now shut down" or something on this one. I believe this one also referenced Ken for all retail sales, maybe it didn't I cba to go check for a third time lol.
Link 3
"No live sales" on the home page...
Link 4

The others didn't have GBB listed under GBB, Greenbottle Blue, Green Bottle Blue, or the scientific name C. cyaneopubescens or spelled out. ;0

Looking over PetCenterUSA now next though.

----------


## Kodieh

> What sites are you talking about kodie? I'm confused by what you mean...
> 
> I'd order from pet center usa. Get a 3/4" GBB for $35 plus its gunna be $30-35 for shipping. But since you spent $25 you'll get a free B. vagans too. 
> 
> http://petcenter.info/petcenterstore...ort=20a&page=4
> 
> Don't forget to add the freebie vagans to your cart too!


It says $100 or more for a free B. vagans.  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

> It says $100 or more for a free B. vagans.


It's a typo. It's $25. I'm 100% positive.

----------


## Kodieh

> It's a typo. It's $25. I'm 100% positive.


Ah, yeah, it's under T's for sale not freebies. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Ah, yeah, it's under T's for sale not freebies. Lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yep, exactly. Sooooo the wifeypoo is letting you get one as an anniversary gift?! Well, get "one".  :Wink:

----------


## 3skulls

> Yep, exactly. Sooooo the wifeypoo is letting you get one as an anniversary gift?! Well, get "one hundred".



Fixed it.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm well on my way to 100! :p

Funny story: Yesterday i check my phone on break at work. My brother texted me a pic of a spider he caught at home. "I got one one of your plastic vials and cupped it like you do. You should feed it or breed it to the other house spider you had" He's supposed to be "afraid" of spiders, what's he doing capturing them for me haha?!

----------


## carlson

He's becoming a big boy!! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. Spider addiction is contagious.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yep...im starting to get itchy again..:p

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Me too :o

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Both my new additions ate. The pulchra was pretty gentle like i'd expect and the meridionalis was a beast lol. I gave the the tiny vagans two dubia legs. I'm hoping it finds them and eats a little. My OBT and GBB are refusing food so i'm expecting a molt from both of them soon too. I can't wait for the pulchra and meridionalis to molt, i'll be able to upgrade both of their enclosures. The merid. will be going into one of those bigger cubes i bought so it can make a really sweet burrow. I may be able to sex it after it molts too because right now its about the size of my vagans.  :Good Job:

----------


## Kodieh

> Yep, exactly. Sooooo the wifeypoo is letting you get one as an anniversary gift?! Well, get "one".


Still window shopping, but I've decided on a seller and species I want.  :Wink:  

My second, er third will be an A. Versi. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Man my pulchra hasn't molted in my care yet. It's been months.

----------


## Mike41793

> Man my pulchra hasn't molted in my care yet. It's been months.


How big is it?

----------


## 3skulls

An inch or so.

**and fat as a full tick.

----------


## Mike41793

Thats roughly how big mine is. I hope he molts sooner than later. Can't wait to see the velvety black adult colors!  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

My roaches love 3skulls' roach chow!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-16-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice!!
Mine go nuts for it  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Looks like the hissers have taken a liking to this heat.  Skulls Ill let them grow some more and few more give birth an ill send some on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Looks like the hissers have taken a liking to this heat.  Skulls Ill let them grow some more and few more give birth an ill send some on. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet!!

----------


## carlson

Yep an dubias going to town. Gonna have tons soon! What ts could eat hisser?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

I would guess any of them could eat the smaller ones. 
Adults..? Something like any of the large Birdeaters.

----------


## carlson

Cool ill start offering when I get more ts  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Anya

K, I know it's not spider-related...but anyone here keeping/selling millipedes? I figure since ya'll are derailing on Dubias, I could derail things a bit more....  :Wink:

----------


## 3skulls

I keep them in hope of having babies to sell at some point.

----------


## Kodieh

T episode of snake bytes! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## carlson

Link?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah what's up with this tease? 

So, tomorrow should be a really awesome day!!

AP order should be in. 
Talked to Damon and getting a little something extra with my irminia. Stay tuned  :Smile: 
And my Pumpkin Patch should be here tomorrow. Someone had posted some mature males. Almost the same size as a large Fishing spider. Really excited about these.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sXudLRubhR4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013),_carlson_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice so lots of pics tomorrow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah it's going to be a super busy weekend. 

Haha that guy  is lucky as Hell that OBT didn't run up those tweezers and tag his hand.

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Yeah, it was all business at that point. I'd've been gone at that point. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Yeah it's going to be a super busy weekend. 
> 
> Haha that guy  is lucky as Hell that OBT didn't run up those tweezers and tag his hand.


I know I thought it was running out of the tub for a min. A see skulls you can always find room for ts haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeah it's going to be a super busy weekend. 
> 
> Haha that guy  is lucky as Hell that OBT didn't run up those tweezers and tag his hand.


My exact thoughts too haha. I was like "ohhh, here we go!"

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I hope that's not the one he went home with :p

----------


## 3skulls

You know its hot when.... 
You walk into your bug / snake room and it feels cool. This heatwave sucks!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Its hotter than hell here too

----------


## carlson

95 outside here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## carlson

106 if you ask my ac idk its problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Its like a million here...ugh 

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

What a day!!!! transfered 10 3 to 4 inch P. irminias, plus shipped one to Rich with something a little extra in the box. (i'll let him tell ya'll about that) Those bad boys are fast! and the ones who didn't teleport to the other side stood there ground and fought with the transfer stick! they have an amazing threat display! I had one hold a threat posture for 2 full minutes lol. Then FedEx decided not to show up with my package from Rich. They said no one was home to recieve it! The wife is not there most popular customer right now. needless to say the driver decided to turn around and come back with my babies. 25 curly hair babies, 26 red rump babies, 2 straight horned baboons, and 2 ghost ornamentals are now transfered in there new homes. My who's your daddy bp clutch pipped yesterday morning and so far only one is out of the egg. i've gotta stop checking them every 5 minutes lol. I know who the daddy is though cause the first one out is a pastave! looks like another pastave, 1 mojave, 1 pastel, and 1 normal im pretty happy with the odds for my little girls first clutch. I wont know for sure until I can get a better look at them. i'll let ya'll know what they are.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

Look at you now where are the pics!lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm glad they made it! Damn the FedEx!!

Haha irminia are an awesome spider. Mine about pulled a chopstick out if my hand. 

I freaking can't wait for tomorrow!!

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'm glad they made it! Damn the FedEx!!
> 
> Haha irminia are an awesome spider. Mine about pulled a chopstick out if my hand. 
> 
> I freaking can't wait for tomorrow!!


Lmao! One did pull it right out of my hand! 

Sorry no pics tonight I'm whipped! Just got home from work last night and have been working like a mad man here just no energy left to go take pics right now.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-17-2013),_carlson_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> What a day!!!! transfered 10 3 to 4 inch P. irminias, plus shipped one to Rich with something a little extra in the box. (i'll let him tell ya'll about that) Those bad boys are fast! and the ones who didn't teleport to the other side stood there ground and fought with the transfer stick! they have an amazing threat display! I had one hold a threat posture for 2 full minutes lol. Then FedEx decided not to show up with my package from Rich. They said no one was home to recieve it! The wife is not there most popular customer right now. needless to say the driver decided to turn around and come back with my babies. 25 curly hair babies, 26 red rump babies, 2 straight horned baboons, and 2 ghost ornamentals are now transfered in there new homes. My who's your daddy bp clutch pipped yesterday morning and so far only one is out of the egg. i've gotta stop checking them every 5 minutes lol. I know who the daddy is though cause the first one out is a pastave! looks like another pastave, 1 mojave, 1 pastel, and 1 normal im pretty happy with the odds for my little girls first clutch. I wont know for sure until I can get a better look at them. i'll let ya'll know what they are.


Wow! You had 10 irminias? And i know how ya feel about the transfer of those guys....on a,smaller scale, of course. Tigra is about 2.5-3", and when i first brought her home n transferred her to her new cubicle, she was halfway across the room before i could grab her with a catch cup! 

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

> Wow! You had 10 irminias? And i know how ya feel about the transfer of those guys....on a,smaller scale, of course. Tigra is about 2.5-3", and when i first brought her home n transferred her to her new cubicle, she was halfway across the room before i could grab her with a catch cup! 
> 
> sent from my incubator


haha I'm pretty sure I was lucky because I didnt need the catch cup once. I actually have 11 irminias now. only nine that size though. I have two 1 inch slings that I got a month or two ago. I did all of my transfers in a clear tote with the walls lightly misted to help slow them down when they do take off. I just drop the lid and they cant go to far that way. the two hardest transfers of the day was the irminia I packed for Rich and one of the pederseni I got from Rich. That little goober shot out of the paper towel like a bat outta hell! came up the tweezers on my arm and down the front of my shirt before I realized he was on the move. the wife grabbed his new cup and stuck it in front of him and he never missed a step just straight into his new home and she snapped the lid on him before he made it up the other side. 
Ive got some errands to run this morning then i'll snap some of my famously horrid cell phone pics for ya'll. (I gotta get a camera!)

----------


## 3skulls

The pederseni did the same thing to me. I ended up unpacking them without a shirt on :o

Got my first package today.  Smallest spider ever. Bad pic but I'm at work. 


Looks like AP will be in tomorrow. 

So that leaves FedEx with Damon's

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-18-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> The pederseni did the same thing to me. I ended up unpacking them without a shirt on :o
> 
> Got my first package today.  Smallest spider ever. Bad pic but I'm at work. 
> 
> 
> Looks like AP will be in tomorrow. 
> 
> So that leaves FedEx with Damon's


I've been checking the tracking every hour! Its been on the truck for delivery since 7:25 am.  

I made the mistake of telling the wife you were getting pumpkin patches in. Ill need you to pm me the details if you are gonna let any go. Lol

----------


## BFE Pets

I'm getting ready to feed all the new Ts so ill get some pics up later today!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's here!!!

I'll wait to check the irminia until I get home :p

So check this awesome deal, buy an irminia and get a free Coastal Jag :p



Man she looks sweet. !!!!

Oh and do you have a review thread? If not ill start one tonight.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> It's here!!!
> 
> I'll wait to check the irminia until I get home :p
> 
> So check this awesome deal, buy an irminia and get a free Coastal Jag :p
> 
> 
> 
> Man she looks sweet. !!!!
> ...


LMAO!!! not quite how the deal was worked out in my mind. No I dont Have a review thread yet. I dont think any one on here even knows my buisness name. Thank you! She's getting ready to shed again. if you like her now wait until after she sheds for you! Those darlingi's tackled there food. just freaking awesome!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Ok heres the horrible cell pics I promised! lol

ghost ornamental


horned baboon


tubs of B. albos and B. vagans



baby vagans in a 2oz portion cup


my 12 year old daughter playing with a baby B. albos


The 3.5 inch female P. irminia that i'm keeping for myself!


thanks for looking! i'll post the baby Panamanian boas and bp's in the appropriate place but a little disappointed. 2 normals 1 pastave 1 mojave and cant decide if the last one is pastave or mojave. its a great looking mojave or a low quality pastave gonna have to wait until they shed out for those though!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013),_carlson_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Getting ready to unpack the irminia  :Smile:  :o

----------


## BFE Pets

> Getting ready to unpack the irminia  :o


Good luck! Hopefully shipping has him a Lil dizzy and slows him down. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man I really like these guys.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-18-2013),_carlson_ (07-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

GBB molted, i'll get some pics tmrw. The baboons sure love to redecorate their enclosures. These guys are nuts, i can't wait to get more lol!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Has anyone ever thought about making a T enclosure similar to an ant farm setup? Obviously appropriately wode enough for the T though. That would be really cool to see their burrows from a cross sectional view.

----------


## 3skulls

I kinda have that going on with this one. 

It's tall and skinny and the burrow goes down the side of the glass. But they web their burrow so its still hard to see. 




Pumpkin Patch. I think these are smaller than the the A. hentzi
(Damon let me hold on to these a bit and see how they do)


An irminia peeking out 


OBT - clutch mate to Mikes


H. lividum


Tiger Rump. These make some cool "Halloween" webbing. Kind of drapes its webs, reminds me of Halloween. 


P. pederseni


C. darlingi - going to be so cool when they get some size  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-18-2013),_carlson_ (07-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

O everyone had a fun day it seems. I cant wait to get some money! Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Looking good! I'll have to try and get some pics of what i mentioned tmrw. 

I get what you're saying, like with that H. lividium setup. Seems like a waste of space to have that huge tank and only have the spider use a little part of it lol. I feel like obligate burrowers are kinda like bps and can do better in a smaller space in their hide/burrow 90% of the time.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I think I may upgrade my meridionalis' enclosure tmrw. I just feel the one i have him in is a bit too small and he'd be happier with more room to make a bigger burrow. Same with my vagans. And i'm definitely gunna upgrade my OBT's once it sheds, which i think is coming soon.  :Good Job:

----------


## BFE Pets

Has anyone seen this ad yet? 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...th-Every-Order!

hopefully i'm not breaking any rules with this but I just thought a bunch of us maybe interested in some of these.

*edit* crap scratch that most of it is sold now

----------

_3skulls_ (07-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Are those tiger rumps fairly active or are they like the sun tigers always hiding? I like the looks of them but kinda feel like it may be a waste to get some if I never see them.

----------


## Mike41793

Lol yea

----------


## 3skulls

My Tiger rumps are always out! They dig a little but mine don't burrow. 

Mike that spider I have in that taller setup moves around that whole cage. I never see it but she poos away from the burrow. Tall thin caging with lots of substrate.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Those tiger rumps are neat. And the list grows!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

woooohooooo! I sold my chinchillas and now the chin room is empty! The wife just green lighted me for a dedicated T room! on my way to get book shelves now!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-19-2013),_Anya_ (07-20-2013),_carlson_ (07-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Time to stock up!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Time to stock up!!


lol I grabbed another 3 pack of eco earth, a sleeve of 2 oz deli cups and lids, and 2 sleeves of 32 oz cups and vented lids. now I just need to find someone selling variety packs of baby T's lol. maybe i'll get a grab bag from ken the bug guy

----------

_3skulls_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I just need to get the ones I have past this baby stage. So much easier when they can take baby dubia.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I just need to get the ones I have past this baby stage. So much easier when they can take baby dubia.


I had a blast feeding those baby vagans and albos pinhead crickets! They were tackling them!

----------


## 3skulls

I'm having a hard time finding pinheads and the next show close to me is is the middle of next month. 
I love when the irminia jump on prey  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> maybe i'll get a grab bag from ken the bug guy


What is this "grab bag" you speak of...?

----------


## BFE Pets

the cricket guy at the richmond in show usually has pinheads. shipping will kill ya on feeder bugs its insane!

----------


## BFE Pets

> What is this "grab bag" you speak of...?


lol on his website he has a $50 grab bag of Ts. doesnt tell you whats in it but guarantees the value to in excess of $50. 

Have you placed your order with anna yet? text me if you havent. I was looking over her list today

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Isn't it like 5 T's for 50?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

You want to grab my what, for how much?

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Isn't it like 5 T's for 50?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Nah not necessarily. Just whatever u get is worth $50+ i think

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> woooohooooo! I sold my chinchillas and now the chin room is empty! The wife just green lighted me for a dedicated T room! on my way to get book shelves now!


U sold ur chinchillas??? Aww...i love chinchillas. I used to have 5 of em...

sent from my incubator

----------


## DooLittle

> U sold ur chinchillas??? Aww...i love chinchillas. I used to have 5 of em...
> 
> sent from my incubator


Agree.  Chinch's are cool. We used to have a couple.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> You want to grab my what, for how much?


Oh my.

Chinchillas scare me lol. 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Chinchillas scare you???!? Forrealz Slaw?? They are some of the cutest most interesting comical, and softest ever creatures. I love em.

sent from my incubator

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha they are cute. We rehabbed some years ago.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Chinchillas scare you???!? Forrealz Slaw?? They are some of the cutest most interesting comical, and softest ever creatures. I love em.
> 
> sent from my incubator


I second this but to high maintenance for my work schedule. They had to go

----------


## Kodieh

So I just read some stuff on hybrids, sounds really cool.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Lol rodents scare me, they have HUGE rodent teeth, I'm scared they'll bite me.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 3skulls

> So I just read some stuff on hybrids, sounds really cool.


Hybrids are VERY taboo in the Tarantula world.

----------


## Mike41793

I think all hybrids are pretty dumb.

----------


## Kodieh

> Hybrids are VERY taboo in the Tarantula world.


The international T forum on fb was pretty open about it. ;0 whys it so bad? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

A ton of a Ts are endangered in the wild. Wont be imported anymore. 
Some of them can produce 100s of babies in one sac. That's a ton of hybrids then can get in the wrong hands really quick.  Muddy up what's in the hobby and that's it.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-20-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-20-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Yeah, I can see where that'd be irritating. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Well guys, todays a real sad day. I came home tonite to feed my Ts as usual, and found Aragog(G.rosea) dead.  :Sad:  i dont know what couldve happened. She molted less than two weeks ago, and i just fed her on Monday...everything was fine, and she gobbled up her crickets then. Ive had her for about 4 years, and she,was about 1 year when i got her. A far cry from the 20+ years they can live. Im going to bury her tomorrow.  :Sad: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_carlson_ (07-21-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I'm sorry to hear that

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Mike41793

That sucks. And is kinda weird. Hope ur other T's are fine

----------


## 3skulls

That's odd, I don't know what could have happened. 
 :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

Well I got almost all the King snakes into the snake room and moved all the babies in there. Opened up lots of space in the Tarantula room. !  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (07-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

What a weekend! Did the Columbus Ohio show Saturday and did pretty good. Did Richmond Indiana today and spent most of my profits from Saturday today on spiders. They wife spent the rest on scorpions lol. We just got home so still a lot of work to do getting everybody put away but ill get pics posted for you all tomorrow! 

Rich: I ended up with that versicolor female I asked you about..... And its gone already. I got offered a trade I couldn't turn down for it. It was missing a leg which I didn't notice until after it was in my possession. I ended trading a baby boa that I produced for the damaged female versi. Then got offered a 1" versi, a 2" female skeleton, and 2.) 1/2 inch giant white knee slings for that 2.5" versi female.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-21-2013),_carlson_ (07-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha that didn't take long.
Lets see the skeleton! And Giant White knees are pretty cool.

I fed almost everyone tonight, took forever. That male irminia went nuts for a dubia.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha that didn't take long.
> Lets see the skeleton! And Giant White knees are pretty cool.
> 
> I fed almost everyone tonight, took forever. That male irminia went nuts for a dubia.


Lmao! If you thought irminia are fast try a skeleton! It made it from the reptile room to the kitchen before I could get a cup over it! That's about 45 feet with me chasing it with a cup. It may be a few before I can get a pic of it.

----------

_carlson_ (07-22-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice !

It's crazy how fast spiders can be.

----------


## Mike41793

I'm surprised he had the stamina for that. That's a long distance

----------


## BFE Pets

heres the pics I could get

5 inch female Brachypelma albopilosum


1" A. versicolor


I got 2 of these 1.5 inch Avicularia laeta


I ended up with a total of 3 of these .75 inch Stromatopelma calceatum


I also grabbed 3 of these .5 inch Acanthoscurria geniculata


and the speed demon! Ephebopus murinus


I really think those guys are a fair match in speed for the obt. which I couldnt get a pic of but some how I ended up with a 1.5 inch obt also.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha no kidding. 

This little guy hung out with me for a while today. I'm guessing maybe a mature male that's getting weak. He is really skinny.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

and heres the scorpions the wife picked up. 

Egyptian green


African flat rock


Thick Tail


Desert hairy


dusky bark


and of course not scorpion collection is complete with the ever so classic Emperor

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-22-2013),_Anya_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Watch out for the S. calceatum. I won't even keep these yet. 

I have been wanting some Skeletons for a while now. Very cool!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Watch out for the S. calceatum. I won't even keep these yet. 
> 
> I have been wanting some Skeletons for a while now. Very cool!


Yeah they are quick even at this size and I read some bite reports on them. I may pass them on to someone with more experience. Just depends on how comfortable I am vs how quick they size up.

----------


## 3skulls

They grow pretty quick. 
They are a step up from Poeci on my ladder, right under H. mac

But that's my own personal ladder :p

I guess it's also different when you have a large number compared to only a few transfers a year. 
Just be safe  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, that skeleton is very kewl lookin!!

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> They grow pretty quick. 
> They are a step up from Poeci on my ladder, right under H. mac
> 
> But that's my own personal ladder :p
> 
> I guess it's also different when you have a large number compared to only a few transfers a year. 
> Just be safe


Lol I was torn between getting the feather legs and the H mac. I had kinda placed them as equals on the threat chart but the H macs were almost 2 inches so I went with the feather legs because they were smaller and wouldn't need trasfered as soon.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ugh. They are both on my list. 
H. macs are cheap too!!

I need to get these babies growing so I can up my numbers  :Smile:  or find a good source of pinheads.

----------


## Mike41793

I've heard that S. calceatum is worse than an H. mac.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I might have that backwards. It's been a long time from when I made my step up plan. :o

A spider that can teleport, send you to the ER and can leap is nothing to let lower your guard around. 

I had an adult Avic for a while (matured male on me :/) Grew my irminia up then went with a cambridgei. After this group of Poeci get some good size, ill try my skills with an H. mac. 

By then my LPs will be huge my H. lividum will have some size. A bunch of OBTs, darlingi, irminia and Avics will have been raised. 

And at this point I'm just typing out my ass :p 
I'm bored at work and want to be back home working on the animals. 
With all the new room, I have visions of so many Ts  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I watch a lot of Jon3800's vids on youtube (he's awesome, look him up) and he said in a video that the featherlegs are the ONLY T's in his collection that scare him. H. mac's are much more prone to hiding than bitinh from what i've read.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah he has some good videos, him and RobC. 

I'm waiting on a tracking number for some H. incei.  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ugh. They are both on my list. 
> H. macs are cheap too!!
> 
> I need to get these babies growing so I can up my numbers  or find a good source of pinheads.


on the rare occasions i've run out of worms or crickets in between shows i've been pretty happy ordering from reptilefood.com prices arent to bad and it doesnt matter if you order 1000 worms or 10000 crickets shipping is normally the same give or take a dollar. Paying shipping on feeders sucks but you do what you gotta do. I've also heard that lobster roaches have pin head size babies. i'm considering starting a colony if I can convince the wife of it.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

If you want great mealworms prices, look up rainbow mealworms. Best online shipped price. Got 5k for like 20 something shipped. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> If you want great mealworms prices, look up rainbow mealworms. Best online shipped price. Got 5k for like 20 something shipped. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I checked them out and prices are great. just sucks that they are sold out of crickets.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

:Dancin' Banana:  the FedEx fairy is coming again tomorrow!  :Dancin' Banana:  and again probably Thursday! This has been a great week home for me! Just fed everyone and My irminias love super worms! All but one of my new little guys tore up the pin heads I gave them. Biggest bonus of the day the feather legs didn't try to escape when I fed them. Lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

LMAO!!! I was just told I needed a support group for my T addiction. i'm sitting at 85 counting slings and i've got 23 slings coming tomorrow and another 15-20 coming thursday. I just dont understand what the problem is i've got plenty of containers, substrate, and food for them. anyone else think i've got a problem?

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Big problems. 
I have no idea of my numbers any more. I know if I sit down and feed the whole room, it takes about 4 hours :o

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

H. incei are in! 
This on had a blast running around my arm, pretty quick.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Are you gunna try a communal setup with them? Seems like it could be a cool project/experiment and i've heard it being done with them before.

----------


## 3skulls

I was thinking about it but for it to really work, you need a large tank, low numbers. 
Maybe if I get a sac from these and have high numbers. Just not sure if its worth it.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

FedEx fairy arrived!



nicely packaged box



not so nicely packaged slings and scorpions



sooooo tiny! sooooo adorable!  :Sad:  think I need fruit flies



got more scorpions too but only 1 new species for us.
Death Stalker Leiurus quinquestriatus

----------

_3skulls_ (07-23-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man that packing sucks.  :Sad: 

Use those pinheads you are feeding the vagans and cut them in half. 
My PPs are around the same size. It's a pain but Fruit Flies suck so bad.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Speaking of packing, I'm going to throw some snakes and spiders all in a box with some soil and get them shipped out tomorrow :p

I'll try and get some new pics up tonight  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> LMAO!!! I was just told I needed a support group for my T addiction. i'm sitting at 85 counting slings and i've got 23 slings coming tomorrow and another 15-20 coming thursday. I just dont understand what the problem is i've got plenty of containers, substrate, and food for them. anyone else think i've got a problem?


I got 99 problems but the T's ain't one.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-23-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Man that packing sucks. 
> 
> Use those pinheads you are feeding the vagans and cut them in half. 
> My PPs are around the same size. It's a pain but Fruit Flies suck so bad.


I had just mentioned trying that and the wife handed me a set of tweezers and said go for it. lol




> Speaking of packing, I'm going to throw some snakes and spiders all in a box with some soil and get them shipped out tomorrow :p
> 
> I'll try and get some new pics up tonight


lmao i'd be willing to bet a paycheck you wouldnt ship anything that way! I'm pretty sure you care about them as much as I do!




> I got 99 problems but the T's ain't one.


lol NICE quote!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-23-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Speaking of packing, I'm going to throw some snakes and spiders all in a box with some soil and get them shipped out tomorrow :p
> 
> I'll try and get some new pics up tonight


Ohhhhh, i'll take some!

----------


## BFE Pets

hey when you guys collect bark and terrarium decor from outside how do you cure/clean it before putting in with the T's. I've always baked it in the oven at 250 for like 30 min. Was just wondering if there was a better or different way that you all use.

I just talked to the people I got the delivery from today. That is not there standard T shipping method. They actually called me to make sure everything was ok because there regular invert packaging person wasnt in yesterday and someone else had gotten my package ready. So I may give them one more shot if they have another deal going on in the future.

----------


## Mike41793

None of mine are big enough to setup cool enclosures yet lol. :p

Who'd you order them from?

----------


## Kodieh

I bake at like 400 for 10 minutes. Or boil it, then bake it. Or bleach it. Or bleach it, boil it, rinse it really good, then bake it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

When some bark comes along, you must bake it. bake it good.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Anya

Ya'll need to check yourself into rehab. I think I'm getting really close to staging an intervention.


 :Wink:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

LET'S HAVE AN INTERVENTION AND CALL IT "THE BOSTON T PARTY"

Winningggggg

----------

_3skulls_ (07-23-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> None of mine are big enough to setup cool enclosures yet lol. :p
> 
> Who'd you order them from?


I cant give away all of my secrets or I wont be able to make a profit off of you guys.  :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

> I cant give away all of my secrets or I wont be able to make a profit off of you guys.


I was only asking because of the packing job lol. You know i don't buy in bulk anyways... For now... :p

----------


## 3skulls

> Ohhhhh, i'll take some!


Mike gets ground up LP molts for packing material. 


:p

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I weather it some until I bake it. 

Depending on the amount, an avg. around 250-300* for an hour or 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

Your ts ride didn't look too enjoyable haha at least they all made it safe!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## threezero

My b.vagans that I suspect is a she. Looking like she's getting ready to moot again
On the other hand my pair of p.regalis looks to be both males  :Sad:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Your vagans is looking good. Post some pics after the molt. Can't wait for mine to get some size.

----------


## Mike41793

My vagans *should* be seaxable after her next molt, whenever that may be. She's like 2.5-3" right now. I think the same goes for the meridionalis. Him and the obt should be molting soon since both are refusing food.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> My vagans *should* be seaxable after her next molt, whenever that may be. She's like 2.5-3" right now. I think the same goes for the meridionalis. Him and the obt should be molting soon since both are refusing food.


I'm still hoping your vagans is a boy! My friend has 6 adult female vagans and really needs a boy. i've been looking at microsopes on ebay. seriously investing in a nice one so I can sex my T's as small as 3/4"-1".

----------


## BFE Pets

my skeleton was busy redecorating last night!





I fed my Hapalopus sp. Colombia/large this morning. What a PITA lol. chasing pinheads around the tub with a straw catching only the smallest of the microscopic. about half of them tackled the crickets but the other half had no interest. hopfully they all eat eventually.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It is a PITA
I had 80 hentzi at that size. Takes forever to feed them. 
I picked out some of the bigger ones for you. Plus they should be molting any day now.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, did u seriously put a spongebob house in your Ts enclosure?????!!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ok so I tired to add up all the Ts. 
Adding in what's going out and what's coming in, I'm pushing 300. 

Currently working with 20 species. 
But it feels like I'm forgetting someone. 

He lives in a pineapple under the sea!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013),_carlson_ (07-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-24-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon, did u seriously put a spongebob house in your Ts enclosure?????!!
> 
> sent from my incubator


Don't judge me!    :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Just checked on the Hapalopus sp. Colombia/large 14 of 18 have no crickets running around!  :Dancin' Banana:  makes me feel a lot better. So how often is to often to feed T's? I so want to feed all the babies so they can grow up big and strong! Rich I need a bag of miracle grow for T's. got any? lol

----------


## Mike41793

> I'm still hoping your vagans is a boy! My friend has 6 adult female vagans and really needs a boy. i've been looking at microsopes on ebay. seriously investing in a nice one so I can sex my T's as small as 3/4"-1".


Should be able to tell by next molt! I really hope its male for him. If there's a way i could possibly sex it now as an immature one lmk and i'll try to. 

What would you look at under the microscope to sex them? I think i have an old one in the basement from when i was a kid. Like from a "beginner science kit" or something. How good of one do you need? 

As far as feeding when they're young i feed a couple times a week up to every ten days and its fine for them i think. Right after they molt feeding them a couple times a week is good too bc thats when they need the most food to grow the most and recover their size. Some people do once a week, some every other week, and some only once a month. I feel like in the wild the T's would eat more than once a month, but maybe not. They seem to be pretty flexible and grow well regardless. The more you feed the faster they'll grow, but feeding them less often doesn't really seem to negatively effect them in any way.  Idk for sure though

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You got it Mike. 
I feed once a week for the babies and 1-2 weeks for the bigger ones.  But I'm also feeding dubia to them. 
I'm going to try and start feeding the babies twice a week to get some size on them so its a little easier. 
At smaller sizes, all the energy goes into growth. The more they feed, the faster they grow, shorter the life span. 

Ts in the wild wont have nice fat abdomens like someone's pet. They are ambush predators  and can long periods without food. If my larger ones look plump, I'll skip a week. 

I'm in no rush for any of mine to grow, even the ones I pass along. (Besides the smallest babies, but it will be better for me and them once they get some size)

Also keep in mind. When they are big and plump, they are at higher risk of getting hurt if they fall. 
You also want to keep that in mind when you ship them. Never give them a huge meal then pack them up.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I dont know for sure how good of a microscope you would need to look at a molt. I'm looking at the ones with a light and usb hook up so I can save pics on my laptop. the microscope just makes it easier to see when they are small. The better the scope the smaller molt you can look at.

Here's a pic of what you are looking for when sexing.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have a USB scope. It's ok but nothing real fancy. 
A jewelers loop or something would work better IMO. 

When they are small, its not just how much you can magnify but its also what kind of shape the molt is in. 

Try to get to it as soon as it happens, before it dries out. Pin it open and take a look. When its dry, put it in a little humidity box then pin it open. 

If they ball up their molt forget about it and wait for the next one :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I have a 10x jewlers loop that I use on young geckos. i'll give that a try before I spend a small fortune on a microscope. I like the idea of being able to email a magnified pic of the molt to confirm the sex when selling spiders. I still want an ultrasound machine for my snakes too.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Interesting.... I'll have to give this a go.

EDIT: i was feeding my babies a couple times a week, say 8-10times a month. I felt like that was just too much and I added more T's so i scaled it back to once every 7-10days. For my small ones (under one inch) sometimes i'll feed just them twice a week. I also noticed if any of them refuse on the once every 7-10 days schedule that i'll wait a couple weeks for a molt before offering again. Maybe they just weren't hungry but usually (for me so far) it's been because they're gunna molt.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll have to try and get a pic of one to see how it does. 
They are pretty fun to play around with and the kids might think its awesome.

----------


## BFE Pets

Can't sleep..... Been up since 5am. Waiting on FedEx fairy! Been refreshing tracking page about every 5 min. Its like Bering a kid again waiting for my parents to wake up on Christmas morning so I can come out of my room to tear open gifts! I'm always excited to get a delivery but I'm super stoked to get this one!

----------


## BFE Pets

The FedEx people are not gonna like me! Last time they didn't stop and said I wasn't home this time they left it on the front step.I was sitting in the living room with the door open. The lazy sob couldn't walk the extra 20 feet to the door. He just dropped the package on the stairs and hualed ass back to his truck. He had to have seen the door was open! I only knew it was there because I heard a door slam and went to go see who it was. Grrrr!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man it got there quick! I think I'll just start having people sign for it. So they can't do that. :/

----------


## Mike41793

I wouldn't do that rich. Because sometimes if they know it requires a sig and they're feeling lazy they won't even go to the door bc they don't feel like dealing with people. When i'm expecting a package i check the steps a few times an hour. 15-30minutes on my steps rather than more hours stuck on  a truck seems better to me. My steps have an over hang so even in harsher weather they'll still be ok. And in harsher weather usually i'm checking more frequently anyways lol. Just my .02 on that matter, do whatever you like though.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I can see them doing that too. 
I hate all the carriers but I really hate the USPS

----------


## 3skulls

Did everything make it?

----------


## BFE Pets

Yep everything is just PERFECT! Uploading pics now. Ill post them in a few. 

Mike the last package I got from Rich didn't require a signature and they did that exact thing. Didn't even bother to stop! The wife threw a fit to the FedEx csr. Driver had to turn around and bring it back to us. I'm going to require a signature from now on. I normally don't have a problem with deliveries that come from the Canton hub but when they come from the Cambridge hub this is the crap I expect.

----------


## Kodieh

Lawn chair and shotgun.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Azure, my BB versi is molting right now!!!!! Sooo neat! I don't want to disturb her too much, she looks so weak and fragile. I always miss the molting, but not this time!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-25-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-25-2013),_Kodieh_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

awww none of my versi I got from rich have molted yet. but the one I just picked up did and its beautiful! 

anywho here's the pics of the new slings I got in this morning! I posted the other critters Rich sent me in the appropriate location(morelia)!

C. darlingi


P. pederseni


A. hentzi


H. incei

These little guys are quick! every one of them came out of the straw and up my hand. cute as all get out cant wait til they get some size and color!

Thanks for everything Rich!!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha they are quick. I have read that they only get a few inches big.  Going to be cool when some of these dwarfs grow up  :Smile: 

A few of the versi bunch have molted here. Others are pretty close. 

I have never caught one that size in the middle of the process. That's awesome!

----------


## BFE Pets

Ugh I just sold 2 of the3+ inch P. irminia. Dreading the transfers.  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Ugh I just sold 2 of the3+ inch P. irminia. Dreading the transfers.


One for me too pretty soon hahaha  :Wink:  

I've NEVER had a problem with FedEx or USPS, knock on wood. I've gotten.... 3 T packages and 6 or 7 snakes and never had a problem. Some had sigs required, some didn't. I always try and be nice to them. If they ever mess up i won't be very nice though haha.  :Smile:

----------


## Kodieh

I've never had to beat the arse of a FedEx employee on live shipments, but when I got my heat tape and hides from RBI they first delivered shoes to me and didn't knock and ring the bell, which I then delivered to the appropriate house. They came back 15 minutes later and had my package in hand asking for the shoes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

USPS has messed up so many times. 
They are cutting a ton of corners because they are loosing so much money.

----------


## Kodieh

They're gonna try to stop to door delivery as well, move everyone to cluster mailboxes like at most apartment complexes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mike41793

> They're gonna try to stop to door delivery as well, move everyone to cluster mailboxes like at most apartment complexes. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I would be ok with having that or like  P.O. boxes if it was cheaper to ship stuff.

----------


## 3skulls

I would never check my mail.

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Why lol?!

----------


## 3skulls

I have a slot on my house that goes into a little door that I never check. 
If I had to leave the house or drive to a box, forget about it. :p

It's all junk or bills anyway.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

http://www.break.com/video/fedex-wor...ckages-2497357

 Posted an hour ago, and funny we were talking about it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mike41793

> http://www.break.com/video/fedex-wor...ckages-2497357
> 
>  Posted an hour ago, and funny we were talking about it.


Forget the fact they're throwing around your stuff... My OCD sensors are going crazy trying to figure out how loading a truck like that is even a little bit efficient?! How would you find anything when you have to deliver the packages lol???

----------

_Kodieh_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I went supply shopping today! I redecorated a few T enclosures.

C. darlingi enclosures:



P. pederseni enclosure:


A. chalchodes enclosure:


A. versicolor enclosures:




we dont have a hobby lobby. we have a flower factory and a pat catan's. I got the skeletons and skulls at pat catan's. the skulls were $3 each and I got 6 of those skeletons for $2.50. I got all of the flowers for like a $1.50 at the flower factory. Those are the only ones I did tonight. I've still got a lot of enclosures to do yet. i'll post pics as I get them done.

edit: Yeah P. regalis molted! its at least 2" now!!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013),4theSNAKElady (07-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

every time she comes out to visit she bigger ha. Gonna drop in a roach tomorrow since im guessing thats what she wants

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013),_BFE Pets_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## threezero

I'm a little drunk And decided to take some photo of my spiders. The suntiger gave me a fun time teleporting all over the place :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon, get some pics when the darlingi web up those skeletons  :Very Happy: 

carlson, a couple of more molts and you should start seeing her colors and pattern. She should also start staying out more. 

Being drunk is always the best time to play with teleporting tarantulas :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

I dropped in a roach see if its there when I get up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I think Chacos are so underrated. I know I say this about them all but they are such a cool spider.

----------


## Mike41793

For that genus nothing compares to a G. pulchra imo :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, those T enclosures are super neat! Love the skeletons! Def 10 steps up from Spongebob..:p

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I think Chacos are so underrated. I know I say this about them all but they are such a cool spider.


I like her ha, my account is slowly creepin back up so ill be getting in contact again. . Sorry taking so long :/. An since droppin in roach she has killed it, emptied the water cap dragged the roach in there an has been eatting it there for some reason. Hoping this means gonna be out more 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha awesome. They love to empty their water bowls :p

My water pump on the truck has a huge hole in it, hoping I can make it home today. I'm lucky its a bit cooler. I freaking hate cars.  :Sad:

----------


## carlson

Cars are the worse! Can never win with mine just dumped almost 700 into a car I got on a deal for less than that  :Sad:  but it was good then. Since then my roads here blew out basically everything in the front end and a truck was nice enough to kick rocks into my windshield.  I want a motorcycle lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Mine has been fuel pump, then the A/C compressor locked up and ate up the belt ( right as summer hit :/ ) and now the heater hose and water pump. 

Drives my freaking crazy.

----------


## carlson

They are made to drive man insane

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

I might have to widen the entrance hole into the food dish. The fat asses at the front of the line are blocking everyone else lmao! 


Since its summer they're getting more veggies. Over the winter i imagine i'll be mainly using the roach chow i got from rich. Might even try making my own if i run out!  :Good Job:

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon, those T enclosures are super neat! Love the skeletons! Def 10 steps up from Spongebob..:p
> 
> sent from my incubator


Hey everyone has there own style  :Razz:  I happen to like my sponge bob set up. im trying to find a squidward house thats not sealed so they can hide in it. everyone has skulls and bones and crap in there tarantulas enclosure. thats why I went with flowers and sponge bob. lol

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon, get some pics when the darlingi web up those skeletons


for sure! i'm waiting until I have to transfer the irminias and obts before I do theres. dont want to transfer them more than I have to. lol

*edit* o btw I got a good dls measurement on the P. regalis one is 2.5" and the other is 2 5/8". gonna wait to redecorate them too.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha Mike, its like a line at the soup kitchen. 
Make sure they are getting some proteins too. Sometimes the females (I'm guessing its the gravid females) will chew up the males wings. Or maybe its even the males chewing up other males. I'm not sure. But when I give them higher proteins, it seems to help stop them from doing it as much.

** edit
Yay I made it home. Damn truck :/

----------


## Mike41793

Yep i still give them some here and there!  :Smile:  

I feed them two or three times a week and every 3rd or 4th feeding they get the roach chow. 

I haven't seen any wings being chewed so i think i'm good.  :Good Job:

----------


## 3skulls

I don't see it a lot but I also have 100s of males. 
Mine have been going nuts the past few weeks. Maybe its the heat, I don't know. They have also been going through a ton of food.

----------


## Mike41793

> I don't see it a lot but I also have 100s of males. 
> Mine have been going nuts the past few weeks. Maybe its the heat, I don't know. They have also been going through a ton of food.


How often do you feed them?

----------


## 3skulls

Right now I'm going through about a gallon of dry a week

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

:Sad:  sadness strikes. think I lost a baby vagan. I checked them last night and there was one on its back. I was like sweet its gonna molt. Just looked in and its still on its back. Shouldn't take that long should it? Its been right about 24hrs. I didn't mess with it just in case.

----------


## 3skulls

Most likely gone :/
When you get high numbers and they are that small, you'll loose some here and there.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Yea kinda figured. It was tiny even compared to the others. On the up side all of the pumpkin patches ate. How are you're babies all doing? I can't wait for those carpet babies to settle in so I can handle them! That's the highlight of the summer man I can't thank you enough!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:Smile:  man I can't wait to see what they look like as they grow! 

Tonight I fed the irminia, versicolor, PPs, incei, Chacos, some bigger albops.  A few of the versi have molted. The PPs are so freaking small, when they burrow I can only hope they are OK. I hate it when they are that tiny. 

Tomorrow will be the vagans, hentzi and albops. A lot of those have burrowed too. They need a few good molts, quick! I'll feel better about everyone once they can take live food.

----------


## BFE Pets

thats cool. i've fed everything live so far. i've had some tiny pinheads available though so its been pretty easy. now next week i'll be cutting 1/8" crickets in half because all of my pinheads have molted a couple times and I wont be able to get more until the 11th at the harmar house show unless I want to order them.

----------


## Mike41793

I feed my really small vagans dubia legs lol

----------


## BFE Pets

haha! just watched one of my A. laeta's chase down a cricket. really wished I had a video camera on that one. It ran from the top of its cup down to the bottom and took 4 or 5 laps around the bottom of the cup chasing the cricket. once it grabbed it, it never even slowed down just straight up to its web hammock to enjoy its snack.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The hentzi should be all molting soon.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

The wife got her own skeleton tarantula last night.  :Razz:

----------

_carlson_ (07-28-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man that's freaking awesome. I have been wanting a T tattoo for a long time.

----------


## BFE Pets

haha I got my first tattoo for my 15th birthday. my mom took me to get it from a buddy of hers. I wanted a back piece she convinced me to get something smaller. I ended up with a spider on my leg.

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice. I started at 18. I would be covered if I had the money. 
I need to find someone that can do a good spider. I like that 3d look.

Today I get to rip into the truck and see of I can get this water pump changed out :/

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha nice. I started at 18. I would be covered if I had the money. 
> I need to find someone that can do a good spider. I like that 3d look.
> 
> Today I get to rip into the truck and see of I can get this water pump changed out :/


Hope its not a dodge. My Durango needed a water pump. It requires a special tool to separate the fan from the pump. Ended up taking it to a shop because it was cheaper than buying the tool. 
I've got 25 or so tats. Almost as addictive as snakes and spiders lol

----------


## carlson

Lol tats love tats.  Need to get ones on my hands removed tho, dumb life style leads to dumb tattoos when you figure youll barely make 21.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I have hand tattoos :p

It's a Chevy just about done  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> The wife got her own skeleton tarantula last night.


This is awesome! I'd love to get a realistic one like this. Idk what T id wanna get tho. Maybe like an H. mac or something.

----------


## carlson

> Haha I have hand tattoos :p
> 
> It's a Chevy just about done


Ya mine are finger words. From a life lived long ago for too long. One day theyll be gone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## BFE Pets

> This is awesome! I'd love to get a realistic one like this. Idk what T id wanna get tho. Maybe like an H. mac or something.


she wanted a versicolor but by the time the tattooist was done with mine he didnt have a lot of time left so she went with her second choice.

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I'm not sure which T I would go with. An irminia might be cool.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Yeah I'm not sure which T I would go with. An irminia might be cool.


hehe thats what I used on my business logo. i'll get better pics once it heals

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...15#post2115015

----------

_3skulls_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

We have a ton of these guys everywhere at work right now. 


They make big sheets that go into a tunnel.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Rich, i have an important question. Im concerned my arboreal Ts are not getting water...my two avics. Their enclosures are just so tall, idk if theyre even coming down to get a drink. I dont want them to get dehydrated, esp my little versi. Ive been heavily misting once a day, but is that ok? I just dont want my guys to die from dehyration.

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

At that size they are getting everything they need from the food source and the humidity in the air. 
Make sure your crickets are nice and hydrated. 

You should't have to heavily mist unless your room is really dry. 
Just keep the substrate damp, never soaked. 

When you mist, leave a few drops in their webbing up top. 

My A. metallica is doing awesome in that same setup as your versi. She just molted again the other day. 

The best thing for Avics is lots of fresh air while keeping the humidity up some. 

How do their abdomens look? They will shrivel up when they become dehydrated.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Their abdomens look ok. Pinkys is nice n plump from what i can see.

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

Without seeing them, I would guess they are fine. 
None my versi (besides my subadults) even have water bowls yet.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wow! Well i guess im doin good then. :p

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

I was going to try and get some pics of the A. metallica but its been nuts. 
All the baby snakes thought it would be fun to tip the water then go poo in it. I had to scrub all the tubs. 

I have never seen her go to the bottom to eat or drink but her crickets are gone and she looks full. 

I need more hours in the day!!

----------


## Mike41793

My C. meridionalis molted. Will be time for a housing upgrade i think!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Recreation

I want a spider, but I don't. See im attempting to conquer my fears towards eaight-legged-freaks (Thumbs up if you get the reference) but I need a tarantula that isnt the largest, or the average size tarantula, more like below average, and low maintanence, that is relativly friendly. What kind of T should I get?

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I want a spider, but I don't. See im attempting to conquer my fears towards eaight-legged-freaks (Thumbs up if you get the reference) but I need a tarantula that isnt the largest, or the average size tarantula, more like below average, and low maintanence, that is relativly friendly. What kind of T should I get?


A B. vagans!

----------

Recreation (07-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I agree, a vagans or G. pulchripes. 

Get one at about an inch in size. They will get a pretty good size but will take a few years to reach adult size. By then you would have already found out if you are going to be ok with them or not.

----------

Recreation (07-30-2013)

----------


## Recreation

Where can i get a B.Vagans from? (reputable dealer)

----------


## Mike41793

3skulls or HoFR

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Recreation

What would you say the general temperment of the species would be ?

----------


## Mike41793

> What would you say the general temperment of the species would be ?


Mine is pretty chill and not that fast. The females can get up to 6-7inches i think, not sure how big that is for you though.

----------


## Recreation

In General though.

----------


## Mike41793

> In General though.


All brachypelmas are pretty calm. I really don't hold any of my T's though.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Recreation

Recommended Care sheet?

----------


## 3skulls

It's hard to find good care sheets for Ts. Most are wrong or out dated. 

For a B. vagan 1" or smaller. 
2-3" 4" would be great, of substrate. They will burrow. Keep the substrate moist but not soaked. Think of a fresh bag of potting soil.
I would recommend using coconut fiber.
Feed them 1-2 times a week. The amount of food should be no bigger than their abdomen. They will get most of their hydration from their food, so make sure your food source is nice and hydrated. 

1" or bigger 3-4" of substrate with closer to around 6" when reaching adult size. 
You'll want to do about half dry substrate and half damp. Giving them a water dish, a shallow bottle cap works great.
Feeding once a week now is fine. 

2-3" in size you'll move them over to a dryer substrate and maybe misting half the cage every couple of weeks. Sometimes I'll just overflow the water bowl some. 
Again feeding once a week is fine. If their abdomen is nice a and plump, I'll skip a week. 

Hope that helps. If you have any questions let us know  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

I got a new security system for the snakes and spiders  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I got a new security system for the snakes and spiders


How cute, where'd she come from haha?

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's my girls pup and he has been living at her parents house for a couple of years. 
We drove down there over the weekend and he wanted to come live with us. 

Super good dog and with all the drunks and crackheads around here, I didn't think it would hurt :p

----------


## Mike41793

Thats cool!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> 3skulls or HoFR


3skulls is more reputable than I when it comes to T's. He's been at it longer i'm still a newb but i've got a decent collection started. all of the vagans I have are still tiny about 1/4" I do have a chaco golden knee thats about an inch. I'd talk to 3skulls first though. He has more of a selection. the chaco's are supper chilled, so are the vagans. but I would have to add the mexican curly hair to the list of 1st T's. I've got a 5 inch cbb female and she is a total sweetie! also the slings i have are pretty chill too.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

the wife wants your security system Rich

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> All brachypelmas are pretty calm. I really don't hold any of my T's though.


I treat my T's like fish. clean the cage, feed them, and admire them through the glass

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I treat my T's like fish. clean the cage, feed them, and admire them through the glass


Yea they're like 8 legged piranhas!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

vagans at about 1.5"

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> vagans at about 1.5"


That's just FRIGGIN ADOREABLE!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Crystal. 
I just caught my A. metallica at the bottom !!  :Very Happy: 
Very bad pick but she was moving back up. 


A shot of her set up.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Yea they're like 8 legged piranhas!


The OBT's sure are.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## BFE Pets

my obt has nothing on my skeleton! I think obt's are the pitbull of the spider world. They just got a bad rap. lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah my OBTs are sweethearts :p

Some more pics. 

G. pulchripes. Ok that's 2 pics of me handling Ts. But my Chaco is special, she almost always comes out to say hi when I'm feeding, watering etc. 


B. smithi ( one I wouldn't handle, she is a spaz )


My Mantid  :Smile: 


G. rosea 


P. cambridgei - webbed himself in about a week ago. This is looking down from the top. He has molted but hasn't came out yet. Can't freaking wait to see her!


A. versicolor female. I'm guessing getting ready to molt. 


Her inside her webbing.  :Smile: 


That's all for now.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

ceratogyrus seem to be piranha like too, mine goes nuts for food haha!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> ceratogyrus seem to be piranha like too, mine goes nuts for food haha!


So far my marshalli hasn't as much, he's more concerned with threatening me when I go to feed him. I'll be transferring him from his vial soon so maybe then.

My H. mac is a piranha, he LOVES food.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If you want something that loves to eat, get a LP. At 4" they can already take down adult male dubia. 
I'll need to breed cats once they reach adult size :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> If you want something that loves to eat, get a LP. At 4" they can already take down adult male dubia. 
> I'll need to breed cats once they reach adult size :p


They aren't Chinese spiders.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (07-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> If you want something that loves to eat, get a LP. At 4" they can already take down adult male dubia. 
> I'll need to breed cats once they reach adult size :p


haha no need to breed cats craigslist is littered with free kittens all the time. save $ not buying cat food and litter  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-31-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I would love some feeding vids

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I redecorated a few more T enclosures

P. regalis


feather leg baboon


A. laeta

----------


## Mike41793

What's an LP? Are they the ones that get HUGE lol? Are they considered to be a fast growing species? Tbh, i expected faster growth from my T's. I'm not complaining, they just grow slower than i expected. 

Damon, where do you get all that crap from haha? I think i need to go digging through my old GI Joes and get some body parts for my T enclosures haha.

----------


## BFE Pets

> What's an LP? Are they the ones that get HUGE lol? Are they considered to be a fast growing species? Tbh, i expected faster growth from my T's. I'm not complaining, they just grow slower than i expected. 
> 
> Damon, where do you get all that crap from haha? I think i need to go digging through my old GI Joes and get some body parts for my T enclosures haha.


We have a place called Pat Catan's its simular to a hobby lobby. the wife loves finding me stuff to put in the T enclosures. I'm about to go through my kids barbie dolls since they dont play with them anymore.  :Razz:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

LPs are Lasiodora parahybana 
Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeaters. 

Some grow way faster than others. 
G. pulchripes 


G. rosea about the same age. Give or take a couple of months. 


Then you have something like my G. pulchra that has never molted in my care.  6-7-8 months?

The LPs do grow quick and get huge!
I'm guessing here because I can't really remember when I got them. They went from 1/4" to about 5" in 18 months or so. 
But I take it easy with feeding them. If they are plump I'll skip a week or 2, no rush for them to be giants. 

It takes years for some of them to become mature

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-31-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I need to grab this for the T van.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-31-2013),_carlson_ (08-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Do it!

Hey, my teeeeeny B. smithi and nhandu chromatus both molted! One day they'll start looking like tarantulas instead of specks, I have faith.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (08-01-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Being at work sucks! I've got 3i A. urticans and H. macs coming in today and I don't get to play with them  :Sad:  the wife and my friend get to transfer them.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha sure, leave town when the H. macs are coming. :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Is this what you were talking about with the males wings, rich? I looked through all of them and only this guy had chewed up wings:




Also has anyone ever tried to selectively breed dubias or do you think these colors are random? (Maybe a stupid question lol...)
See how the smaller one here is gold compared to the normal colored ones?


Then i found a larger one that was goldish too. The two goldish ones are next to each other here:


Idk what they are exactly or if its normal but i didn't feed them off. Gunna see what they turn into lol. 

Also i saw this pic of a mature C. darlingi female on facebook. Didn't know they stayed this small.

----------


## 3skulls

Yep. That's what I'm talking about with the wings. It might also happen with males competing for a female. I'm not 100% sure. 

I like to try and selective breed for larger females. Feed off the tiny females, once they really get going you'll see what I'm talking about. The lighter colors might just be ones who have molted in the last couple of days, darker ones going into a molt. There are some that look a little different but I'm not sure how their genetics really work with that. 

Is that a male or female? My understanding was they get about 6"-7" (DLS)

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I like to try and selective breed for larger females. Feed off the tiny females, once they really get going you'll see what I'm talking about. The lighter colors might just be ones who have molted in the last couple of days, darker ones going into a molt. There are some that look a little different but I'm not sure how their genetics really work with that. 
> 
> Is that a male or female? My understanding was they get about 6"-7" (DLS)


Haha once i get a T who can take adults i will! The biggest ones i can feed now are like 0.75" to the vagans and meridionalis. 

It said female and that she was receptive. Even if that guy has big hands that spider only looks like 5" max to me... Idk

Good deal from KTBG going on! 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=252283

EDIT: but yea, i'm interested to see if they keep their gold colors. I think i'm gunna clean out the roach bin soon. I'll count how many gold ones i see. I wish i had room to start another colony (if the gold ones stay gold). If i move the snakes to the basement i will!  :Wink: 

EDIT x2: another question! What do their eggs look like and how big are the smallest roaches when they hatch? I've been wondering if my colony is producing a lot yet or not but i'm not totally sure what to look for lol.

----------


## Coleslaw007

You can sell your line bred golden dubias for more money, they'll be like 6 legged gold!

----------


## Mike41793

> You can sell your line bred golden dubias for more money, they'll be like 6 legged gold!


I totally would! I wonder if my gold ones came from combining your mexican dubias with rich's backwoods redneck dubias??? Crossbred for awesomeness, butt size, and gold colors!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I'm no redneck *spits*

Their eggs are tubed shape. Sometimes you will see them sticking out the back of the females before they suck them back up. New borns are about 1/4"

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Oh 1/4"? Thats bigger than i thought. Ok yea they're definitely producing then. 

I "cleaned" out their tub today. The cardboard was getting kinda nasty so I replaced it. These are all the big females i have. I get what you mean by small females. A couple in here and a couple more still in the tub were smaller. How many adult females did i originally buy from you rich? It was 5.5 adults right and a bunch of smaller ones, right?  There's almost a dozen girls in here so that means my colony is definitely expanding!  :Smile: 


(There's one on the right that looks like a male but its just a weird shot from the side and she was squirming lol) 

Ok and these were the gold-ish ones i picked out. I have them in their own cup now. I added in that one male bc he seemed lighter compared to the other males. I hope they mature into females and i can get babies. If the babies are light that'd be pretty cool. If not they'll just go back into the big tub again. This may be completely dumb but maybe not, idk haha.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-02-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> 


That just gives me the jeebs...

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that's a newborn in that one pic. 
I can't remember how many adults I sent. 5-6 pairs maybe..? Then those few adults last time. 

Mine are do for a sorting and cleaning soon. I think I need to thin out my males, some nights they are in there going nuts. Time to expand to the 2nd dubia rack  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeah that's a newborn in that one pic. 
> I can't remember how many adults I sent. 5-6 pairs maybe..? Then those few adults last time. 
> 
> Mine are do for a sorting and cleaning soon. I think I need to thin out my males, some nights they are in there going nuts. Time to expand to the 2nd dubia rack


If i get the room i'd like to set up a second tub with ONLY a few pairs of adults and see how rapidly they produce, just for fun.

----------


## Mike41793

> That just gives me the jeebs...


I actually really enjoy keeping them. Probably just as much as the T's haha. They're totally harmless, even those big females can't bite. If i have room to expand i'm gunna.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha sure, leave town when the H. macs are coming. :p


Haha of course isn't that the best way to do it!  :Razz: 




> Is that a male or female? My understanding was they get about 6"-7" (DLS)


Gotta remember most people consider females breedable/mature at about 80% of there potential size.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

If this isn't the green light to go nuts buying Ts I don't know what is. This is a direct quote copied and pasted from her text.

" Well I got good news n bad news. Good news is all tarantula r feed. Bad news I want more. I'm addicted to feeding them. Its so relaxing"

----------

_3skulls_ (08-03-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-04-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice! 
I'm working in the T room now. Getting ready for new arrivals  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha nice! 
> I'm working in the T room now. Getting ready for new arrivals


Oh yea what are you getting? Lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha
I'm not even sure I can remember it all right now. 

Got all the hentzi fed and out of the way. Who needs like 40 or 50 of these?  :Very Happy: 

Lots of transfers tomorrow.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha
> I'm not even sure I can remember it all right now. 
> 
> Got all the hentzi fed and out of the way. Who needs like 40 or 50 of these? 
> 
> Lots of transfers tomorrow.


Haha I don't either but no worries. I've got a shelf of just stuff I'm holding for you. Its all got your name on it. Ill have to see how those hentzi are before I get more. But there's a show a week from Sunday if I move a bunch ill be ordering more!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:o
It's pretty bad when your bug room spills over to another state. 


It's going to be another busy day. 
Might be setting up a new tank for the turtles also. Just have to go find a tank. 

Last night I picked up this Ninja blender / food chopper thing. Made making the roach chow so much easier. Highly recommend. 

Saw my P. cambridgei out. It's been 2-3 weeks after she webbed herself in.  Looks huge but her but is skinny, she needs a nice meal or two. 

I'll try and get some pics today as I'm moving everyone around.  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013),_carlson_ (08-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

had the wife get me some pics of the new babies  :Dance: 

3i H. mac in a 2oz portion cup. looks like about 1/2" to me but hard to tell until I get home to see them in person. 



3i A urticans soooo friggin adorable!



She also sent this pic. G. rosea rcf molt



you all know i'm still a newb so anyone able to tell me the sex from that crappy cell pic? I was thinking male but I was told on AB it was female.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Look at those little H. mac devils looking all innocent. 

From that pic, me being on my phone, and the pic being on Photobucket which I can't enlarge on my phone. 
I would guess female. Looks like a flap to me.

Edit*
You over on AB now?

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, i would say thats a female. I can zoom in on my phone, n it looks like its got the vaj flap  :Wink: ...but then again im no expert. And i love your A.urticans!! Soo cute
sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Look at those little H. mac devils looking all innocent. 
> 
> From that pic, me being on my phone, and the pic being on Photobucket which I can't enlarge on my phone. 
> I would guess female. Looks like a flap to me.
> 
> Edit*
> You over on AB now?


thanks! I'm not "on" AB at this very moment but yea i created an account over there so I could pm people in the classifieds. im "BFE Pets" over there. I might talk to the admins here and see about getting my user name changed to reflect my biz name.




> Damon, i would say thats a female. I can zoom in on my phone, n it looks like its got the vaj flap ...but then again im no expert. And i love your A.urticans!! Soo cute
> sent from my incubator


thank you!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few quick pics!

Male versi


C. darlingi


LP enjoying her new home.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

The Ninja blenders are the BEST! I'll never buy another one.

He's too tiny so pics weren't coming out, but my poor little nandhu chromatus scared me. He molted, but the molt was still stuck to his butt a day or two later. I got him in a straw and gently tugged and messed with the molt hanging off until it came free. The whole abdominal and thorax part had been stuck on him, but it came off and there's healthy sling underneath. I was so scared I was going to hurt him but he couldn't move very well with the molt stuck hanging off. His soil stays slightly damp so I'm not sure what happened. Glad he seems okay now.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have had a few with molts stuck to their butts before. I use a small paint brush and kinda pin the molt down while they move. 
Glad she is ok!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I love my wife! she just sent me these pics. she decorated a couple T enclosures for me.  :Very Happy: 




haha I didnt have to unpack H. macs or mess around in the feather leg baboon cups she did it for me  :Bowdown:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

I gotta find my chaco's water cap.  Seems to have burried it or something along those lines 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon, you guys might be dorks :p

carlson, how is she doing? I think filling in their bowls is a favorite pastime. 

Went and picked up a new tank for the turtles. This was my girls bday gift. They went from a 20g to a 90g. Still need to get some rock to finish it up but they seem really happy.

----------

_carlson_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

She's good going into molt again I think. Parts of burrow against the acrylic so can see her chilling. Eatting good. Half dollar sized maybe little smaller.  Can almost see the colors

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Nice! Yeah that size and up should start showing colors. The next molt should e exciting!!

----------


## carlson

I like how I can see into the burrow. An this next month is gonna be busy as all crap but hoping to get fun stuff during it. Bills almost caught up car no longer trying to kill me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few things moved over so far. 

Some G. rosea


Some B. vagans


Some G. pulchripes


Went a different direction with the OBT. Now that I have more room, I'll be holding back more of them. Also have a bunch of OBT babies coming next week.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-06-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon, you guys might be dorks :p
> 
> Went and picked up a new tank for the turtles. This was my girls bday gift. They went from a 20g to a 90g. Still need to get some rock to finish it up but they seem really happy.


 :Rochambeaux: : haha you're probably right but you know you still love us! Nice set up! it's like moving from an efficiency apartment in Compton to a guest house in Beverly Hills. lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013),_Anya_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha.  Movin' on up, to da East side. 

A few more Ts. 

B. albopilosum 


P. pederseni - one of these guys took off into the middle of all my little portion cups. Thought it was gone but found it. 


An one of my Rats because he was watching me work on the Ts.

----------

_Anya_ (08-05-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I love my OBT! I'd like him more if he was just a littttleee bit slower so i'd feel better admiring him without the lid on his cup but through the side is fine too haha.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-04-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Who wouldn't love an OBT ? :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Who wouldn't love an OBT ? :p


Crystal. Cuz she's a baby.

----------


## 3skulls

I airbrushed an OBT to look like a versi. She's going to be surprised when it molts. :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-06-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

How about a little tour of Creature Addiction's Tarantula / dubia room. 
It's been a long night in here so why not share some pics. 

A shot of most of the collection. 


Then my messy work space / desk, the dubia rack and baby T rack. 


Now the exciting part. This was filled with baby snakes. Now that most of them are downstairs ( besides a King and 3 Rats ) I have lots of free space for more Tarantulas. Just what I need right?
I'm thinking adult terrestrials and maybe some display arboreal Ts in this area. 


Make sure to check out the gift shop before you exit :p

Oh and those little H. incei are quick! Webbing their little cups up pretty good. They are going to be some cool little spiders. 
OBTs coming I this week!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-05-2013),_carlson_ (08-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-06-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I wanna come visit! Free tours for any of the peeps in this thread!!! :p

----------

_3skulls_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Edit: double post

----------


## Anya

X2!!

I promise to visit the giftshop.   :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha, one at a time. It's not a very big room :p

After the bug room, you get to see some turtles and frogs, then lunch. After lunch its off to the snake room. 
If you have good group and we have time, you get to clean up some snake poop and or fill some water bowls.  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I like the shelving you put in. exactly what i've been considering instead of buying book cases. that way I can go floor to ceiling.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
Plus you can change it up and adjust them, add more, take away etc.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

From the windows, to the walls!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Better than Disneyland any day!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Buy 2 get 1 free sale from KTBG:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=252282

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Crystal. Cuz she's a baby.


Ill show ya how much of a baby i am Mikey.... :Beer: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ill show ya how much of a baby i am Mikey....
> 
> sent from my incubator


So you want a couple obt's then? Rich she needs obt's stat! Hehe

----------


## Mike41793

> Ill show ya how much of a baby i am Mikey....
> 
> sent from my incubator


No baboons = BABYYYYY

----------


## 3skulls

OBTs on the way  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Mike, I double-dog DARE you to put an obt down ur pants.....if im such a baby, then you must be the BIG MAN! :p

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

OBTs are in! Crystal, ill get some up to you in no time :p

I'll get some pics up when I get home.

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike, I double-dog DARE you to put an obt down ur pants.....if im such a baby, then you must be the BIG MAN! :p
> 
> sent from my incubator


Everything has a price. I'd do it. It can't kill you.

----------


## 3skulls

That poor little spider.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Crystal has to put her money where her mouth is. She can't be challenging me like that without a prize involved!

----------


## 3skulls

Look how freaking cute. How could you not love an OBT?


Just starting to get a little orange on its butt.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Ugh! I feel like an idiot but ill share anyway. 

I highly recommend unpacking a lot of fast Ts without a shirt on. The 3rd one shot up my arm and into my shirt. It's now lost  :Sad: 
There goes my perfect record of never letting one get away during packing, unpacking or transfer. 
Once it got into my shirt I couldn't follow it. I slowly took it off but have no idea where it went. 

Good news, I have a ton of true spiders living in all the little spaces like under the desk. 

I'll keep looking but I have combed over this entire room.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-07-2013),_carlson_ (08-07-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

Lol that would suck! Hopfully you find the little one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Ugh! I feel like an idiot but ill share anyway. 
> 
> I highly recommend unpacking a lot of fast Ts without a shirt on. The 3rd one shot up my arm and into my shirt. It's now lost 
> There goes my perfect record of never letting one get away during packing, unpacking or transfer. 
> Once it got into my shirt I couldn't follow it. I slowly took it off but have no idea where it went. 
> 
> Good news, I have a ton of true spiders living in all the little spaces like under the desk. 
> 
> I'll keep looking but I have combed over this entire room.


Just to be on the safe side, i handle them naked.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-07-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ugh! I feel like an idiot but ill share anyway. 
> 
> I highly recommend unpacking a lot of fast Ts without a shirt on. The 3rd one shot up my arm and into my shirt. It's now lost 
> There goes my perfect record of never letting one get away during packing, unpacking or transfer. 
> Once it got into my shirt I couldn't follow it. I slowly took it off but have no idea where it went. 
> 
> Good news, I have a ton of true spiders living in all the little spaces like under the desk. 
> 
> I'll keep looking but I have combed over this entire room.


That sucks! Sorry to hear it.

Mike you've got issues  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-07-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Still no luck. Most of the time with a quick little baby like an OBT, I would have called my girl in to get it but she wasn't here. They always want to go into your shirt. 

While I was looking and cleaning everything, I rearranged the shelves a bit. 
Damon
Its a very small change, mostly just so I could go 2 high on some stuff and 4 high on the cups. But I wanted to give you an idea of how the shelves are way better than a book case or fixed shelves. 

Before


After. 


A little work but you can make it fit your needs.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Just to be on the safe side, i handle them naked.


Are you going to be handling any of my Ts when you come over in Sept?????? And btw Rich, im so sorry you lost a little one.  :Sad:  i hope you find it.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Are you going to be handling any of my Ts when you come over in Sept?????? And btw Rich, im so sorry you lost a little one.  i hope you find it.
> 
> sent from my incubator


They're your T's, i can't handle any without your permission!  :Wink:

----------


## threezero

Just re house my biggest p.regalis. Still couldn't tell if it's a he or a she but fingers crosses! Also added a p.miranda sling to the collection today. Too fast to take a good picture though

----------

_3skulls_ (08-07-2013),_carlson_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That regalis looks awesome!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Who needs strip poker when there's better excuses, like group T handling?!

Also, I feel like ppl might get the wrong idea if I show them T unboxing vids, following that advice.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-08-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That might be a good YouTube channel.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Who needs strip poker when there's better excuses, like group T handling?!
> 
> Also, I feel like ppl might get the wrong idea if I show them T unboxing vids, following that advice.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


We can unbox together as a group so it isn't awkward. You can be rough with my package but be careful of the fragile T's.  :Good Job:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Just re house my biggest p.regalis. Still couldn't tell if it's a he or a she but fingers crosses! Also added a p.miranda sling to the collection today. Too fast to take a good picture though


Omg...your p.regalis is GORGEOUS!!! Hope for you its a female  :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_threezero_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I've been busy! Visited Ana at Netbug and got some new T's. I'm not keeping all of them though. Some are a gift and some are going to damon. Ana was very nice and a wealth of information! Learned a ton in just the half hour or so i talked to her. She cares a lot about her spiders and it really shows. Looking forward to doing business with her again.  :Smile:  

New ones first. Blue fangs and Emerald skeletons. These guys all have pink legs and iridescent butts, they're pretty cool:





P. cambridgei for damon. HAD to have 3 because he's more OCD than Monk :p


Munching on a roach:



This vagans is going to him too. If it ends up female she'll come back to me (i sorta hope its a girl haha) but if its a male then damons friend will use him to sex up the lady vagans! I'll be happy with either outcome bc if it was a male i'd be sending him away anyways, glad that he'd at least be going to someone good!  :Good Job:  
Hes eating a roach




C. meridionalis. This guy will be getting an enclosure upgrade as soon as i figure out how to use the soldering iron i got to melt holes in his new enclosure lol. 




And lastly my gbb taking down a big ass roach. She managed it fine since i crushed its head before hand. I hope nick sees these and it convinces him to get one!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-12-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-10-2013),_carlson_ (08-13-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-10-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Bro, those are sweet!!! Those emerald skeletons are neat lookin! I think ive met Ana before. She does care about her Ts.

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

That's soooo friggin sweet! Can't wait for my delivery! Kinda kicking myself for not getting a few of those emerald skeletons. They are sweet looking!

----------


## BFE Pets

horrible pic but had to share! its just amazing what these tiny little creatures can do! 



I got to watch the whole thing! just amazing that spider is only about 1/2" and the web is a good 20" diameter. It took it less than 20 minutes from start to finish. 

I did the Harmar house show in cheswick, PA today. overall it was a good day i'll have to get back on here later and tell ya'll about it. I've still got animals to finish putting away and cages to clean.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-12-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome pickups Mike!

Damon, true spiders are amazing. Out in the woods at work, there are some huge webs. It's crazy how they can do such work.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

So the Harmar House show...... The only other people that had bugs other than feeders were a few people that had some wc specimens. I did alright with the spiders. Had a lot of interest in them. I had a guy teach me exactly how to sex our scorpions. Also had someone explain how to sex T's from the epiandrous fusillae. Not 100% sure I completely understand but I had all of the larger irminia guessed correctly. lol Which I only have 1 left of and its a male. ok so the not so good part of the day. I was checking out an adult female boa to add to the collection. Had the owner and it behind my table. Another customer decided it would be ok to come back and goo over the 11 footer I was handling. I had all of my slings in shoe boxes stacked on the table. the boa looked in his direction, dude paniced jumped and knocked my slings over. I had one casualty. I lost a H. mac in the ordeal. I was pissed. the guy took off like a bat outta hell before I could even check on the slings. but I was not happy when I found the little guy squished on the lid. I had to stop one of the guys that had been hanging out at my table most of the day. soon as we found the poor little squished H. mac that guy was like "which way did he go? He's about to have an accident in the parking lot." other than that incident I had a good day. Sold a few snakes. sold quite a few spiders. I actually managed to behave and not make any purchases. The wife on the other hand....

----------

_3skulls_ (08-12-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man that sucks. What a jack hole. 

I have never even really tried to sex a spider without a molt. ( unless it dimorphic or hooked out etc. ) because I have seen people with tons of knowledge on tarantulas get it wrong. Maybe they just didn't know as much as they acted.  

We are debating to do some of the local shows. That's awesome to hear that you are moving some! 
I think I'm more of a undercover hoarder with a business front :p
I need to get in top of things and try to move some myself. 

Check out this little guy. He hung out with me for a bit. Was really jumpy at first, thought he was going to get me.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-12-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Man that sucks. What a jack hole. 
> 
> I have never even really tried to sex a spider without a molt. ( unless it dimorphic or hooked out etc. ) because I have seen people with tons of knowledge on tarantulas get it wrong. Maybe they just didn't know as much as they acted.  
> I
> We are debating to do some of the local shows. That's awesome to hear that you are moving some! 
> I think I'm more of a undercover hoarder with a business front :p
> I need to get in top of things and try to move some myself. 
> 
> Check out this little guy. He hung out with me for a bit. Was really jumpy at first, thought he was going to get me.


Lmao! That's good undercover hoarder. 

Man I'm telling you do the shows! Even if you don't sell much there hand out tons of business cards and get a big friggin sign to to promote you're business!  In the past couple months I've landed 2 pet stores that place a couple small orders a month and my phone is ringing quite a bit from people saying hey I got your card from a buddy that met you at such and such show do have this? If nothing else its a good time, tax wright off, cheap advertising, and a great way to make new connections.

*edit hell if you want come throw your stuff on my tables ill hang a sign that says "Interstate Arachnid Co-Op" lol 

Yep I said tables since adding Ts to my list of tricks I had to start getting an extra table. Lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha the Interstate Arachnid Trades and Sales Commission. 

I think there might be a show here in Oct. maybe I'll look into a table. 
If I could get caught up one of these days, ill sit down and get some stuff posted on my site.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-12-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha the Interstate Arachnid Trades and Sales Commission. 
> 
> I think there might be a show here in Oct. maybe I'll look into a table. 
> If I could get caught up one of these days, ill sit down and get some stuff posted on my site.


You need to!  :Razz:  the wife and I are talking about starting a show down in WV right on the OH, WV, KY line there isn't any shows that we can find in WV and they don't require out of state animals to have health certs so thinking that would bring more venders than another Ohio show. If we get it all lined out and its close enough for you I'd for sure save you a spot.

----------


## 3skulls

That would be awesome. Unless I start producing more snakes, we would have the same selection on our tables :p

Besides the one Ken does in Clarksville, Louisville has only had 1 show. Look into doing one here  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I'm sorry for you guys. I've got 8 shoes within 3 hours of my house.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

> I'm sorry for you guys. I've got 8 shoes within 3 hours of my house.


I have a pair of boots

Man I have a huge dubia order tonight. I need a helping hands monkey that can count. He could even eat a few for payment.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha dang shows not shoes. 

I've got an evil monkey that lives in my closet. He's not very helpful though  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I could have used him. 

1500 dubia. 


I'm sick of counting. 

It's going to be another very busy week.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-12-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I could have used him. 
> 
> 1500 dubia. 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of counting. 
> 
> It's going to be another very busy week.


Looks like you are getting someone set up to do a show. Dubia go quick at our expos

----------


## 3skulls

That's going to my pet store connection. Looks like they might be catching on.

----------


## Mike41793

I need to up my dubia colony! With my next order from you i'm buying some more dubia from you, skulls! 

Gotta find a bigger tub for them at wally world :p

----------


## carlson

Everyone's been busy!haha life is getting reallu hectic people keep quiting at work. An my testing is picking up an school starts soon I barely get time to keep up with everyone!soon ill get a GBB mike lol trying to force life to mellow out first ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Anytime!
I got all of those just out of one tub. Need to clean and sort the other ones if I can find some time. I really need to expand on the dubia front. 




> I need to up my dubia colony! With my next order from you i'm buying some more dubia from you, skulls! 
> 
> Gotta find a bigger tub for them at wally world :p

----------


## Mike41793

Packing T's for damon, i'm hoping the cambridgeis are sleepy and slow....  :Wink:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha good luck on those :p

----------


## RockyGurly

Oh man, I LOVE spiders! I'm hoping to get my first few spiders and a scorpion at the reptile expo coming up.
I did have four species of hermit crabs and 29 individuals, if that counts  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha good luck on those :p


P. cambridgeis are FAST! Lol. All packed up now tho. Off to the post office. Damon and the wifey will love my package!  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-13-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Oh man, I LOVE spiders! I'm hoping to get my first few spiders and a scorpion at the reptile expo coming up.
> I did have four species of hermit crabs and 29 individuals, if that counts


Awesome! What are you planning in picking up? 

cambridgei are a great species to work with. Damon, if you like the irminia I think you'll be really happy with them.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## RockyGurly

> Awesome! What are you planning in picking up? 
> 
> cambridgei are a great species to work with. Damon, if you like the irminia I think you'll be really happy with them.


They'll be my first tarantulas (I used to breed black widows) so I'm just going for a couple basic ones (I'd also like ones I can handle more, so I'm thinking a rose hair and maybe a cobalt blue, or a metallic pink toe, or if I'm lucky, a salmon bird eater. I just love the fluffy ones.
I really want an emp scorp, but I know a guy who has some brown wood ones up for adoption (he just has to get back to me some time!)

----------

_3skulls_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

You're not gunna be able to hold an H. lividium lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Mike is right, H. lividum is a look but don't touch. They can put.a few holes in you before you even knew it was out an on you :p

I also can't recommend handling a LP. Besides having huge fangs, their hair can be very bad. They get huge and grow quick! I love mine  :Smile: 

I keep hunting for a Black Widow, last year I found about 5 males but no females. 
Post some pics when you get your new creatures.

----------


## Mike41793

The physical damage an LP's fangs could cause would be pretty significant. Probably would be like two 1/8" holes in your hand haha

----------


## BFE Pets

So Mike how many Ts are you up to now? I know you've got more than what it says in your signature.

----------


## Mike41793

Haha i think close to 20 after i get your package. They ALL still fit on one shelf though so it doesn't count :p

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Lol very addictive hobby! The wife wants me to sell off all but a couple of my snakes and only do Ts, geckos, and scorpions. I think I have to edit my count. I know I have well over 200 Ts with what's coming in this week but from know on I'm only going to count the ones in my personal collection. Its something like 22 species for a total of like 70 Ts. Not a bad collection for being relatively new to it.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Holy crap your collection grew quick!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Yep more varieties than bps and boas put together and only a fraction of the cost. Not to mention I can feed all of them for a month for about what it cost to feed my two biggest boas for a month.

----------


## RockyGurly

Ohhhhhhhh...  :Sigh2:  looks like I need a different forum for spiders. 
I'll figure it out! Pardon my interruption  :Raspberries:

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ohhhhhhhh...  looks like I need a different forum for spiders. 
> I'll figure it out! Pardon my interruption


Huh? You are more than welcome here! Everyone here is more than happy to chat with you and or offer advice and or opinions.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

They are quite addictive, I'll admit. I've run out of spider space for now and I'm trying to save...not getting more is hard though lol.

Yea, why don't you talk spiders with us? We're helpful and stuff!!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

We sold our chinchilla collection a few weeks ago so I have that room to work with now but I haven't had the time to install shelving yet. I've still got room on my reptile rooms shelves for now. Lol

----------


## 3skulls

No need for a different forum. We are nice here. 
I would hope that any forum you went to with some knowledge of Ts would give you the same advice. 

I'm so behind in the bug room.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

:Spider:   :Dance:  just picked up my smithi & brazilian blk & whts.  :Dance:  no freebies but for the price I couldn't care. I did get a serious discount on an additional 2" smithi that's in heavy premolt! Ill wait to post pics of her. 

Rich: she made sure to give us all 3i of the blk n whts. Smithis are all 2i

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> No need for a different forum. We are nice here. 
> I would hope that any forum you went to with some knowledge of Ts would give you the same advice. 
> 
> I'm so behind in the bug room.


Quit wasting time harassing newcomers on here and get to work. Haha. I've got over a hundred slings to ship out over the next few days. Most of which are yours. Lol. I've never straw packed before. Any suggestions to make it go smooth or recommended videos I should watch?

----------


## 3skulls

Sweet!! It will be forever before the smithi get any size but it will be worth it. 

Can't wait!!

In other news :p
We have been talking to Nick Mutton. I think we might focus a little more on the Carpets  :Smile:  
And the Louisville show is the same weekend as Tinley  :Sad:  so lame.

----------


## 3skulls

I haven't seen any videos but this is what I do. 

I took a small sheet of paper and placed packing tape on each side. Rolled it up into a little funnel. 
I transfer the spider into an empty vial, then into the funnel. Most will "retreat" into the straw at that point. 

Have all your plugs pre made and holes already poked.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Sweet!! It will be forever before the smithi get any size but it will be worth it. 
> 
> Can't wait!!
> 
> In other news :p
> We have been talking to Nick Mutton. I think we might focus a little more on the Carpets  
> And the Louisville show is the same weekend as Tinley  so lame.


Isn't that the author or major contributor of "The Complete Carpet" ? I'm gonna have to stay away from you. Lol I've already got more of a carpet project started than I have ever intended. Its just sooooo hard to pass on a good deal on excellent looking babies!

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that's him, and with Will Bird in Louisville :p
Carpets are a favorite of mine.

----------


## BFE Pets

Man nice circle to run in. If it was bps or retics it'd be like chillin with Ralph Davis or Bob Clark. Way to go!  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## RockyGurly

> Huh? You are more than welcome here! Everyone here is more than happy to chat with you and or offer advice and or opinions.


Oh no! I meant other than the one I had been frequenting where I got that misinformation from  :Razz: 
I went through your general T care sheet, but are there any species specific ones?
I found this guy I really like (he has 220 something Ts!) http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/sp...are-sheet.html
I'm thinking now a mexican pink or pink zebra beauty for a cuddly (or at least tolerant) spider. But I'd like a goliath bird eater and maybe a peruvian dwarf for "display" spiders :3

----------


## Mike41793

Most brachypelmas are semi tolerant of handling. And if you got bit it wouldn't be a huge deal since their venom isnt that potent.  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

> Oh no! I meant other than the one I had been frequenting where I got that misinformation from 
> I went through your general T care sheet, but are there any species specific ones?
> I found this guy I really like (he has 220 something Ts!) http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/sp...are-sheet.html
> I'm thinking now a mexican pink or pink zebra beauty for a cuddly (or at least tolerant) spider. But I'd like a goliath bird eater and maybe a peruvian dwarf for "display" spiders :3


Most not all but most of the Chilean beauties are very tolerant of handling.  I've seen field collected specimens at expos being handled with ease. Each T has there own personality. I've seen rose hairs that were flat out evil and I've seen someone handle a pokie like it was a kitten but those are not the norm for those species. I just got some black bird eaters and just judging by the way they behave as slings ill never be able to touch them. 

Sorry I misunderstood your last post! Please enjoy your stay here!

----------


## RockyGurly

Yea, I've always wanted a goliath, but it'd be a "look but don't touch" spider. Those fangs!

----------


## Mike41793

G. Pulchras are wicked cool looking and are usually semi-tolerant to handling. Like HoFr said, depends on the individuals tho

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> G. Pulchras are wicked cool looking and are usually semi-tolerant to handling. Like HoFr said, depends on the individuals tho


Im kicking myself. I sold my sweetest pulchra sling at the last expo. She was about 1.5" and would come out and walk right up on my hand everytime I opened her cup.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## RockyGurly

The G. Pulchra looks stunning! I love the solid black velvet looks. Sounds very tolerant too! She's going on "the list"  :Smile:  (I have a bunch of different species on the list for the expo. What I actually get will depend on price, availability, and if I can find a healthy CB one I connect with)

----------


## BFE Pets

Captive bred is certainly the way to go! At this point in the hobby wild caught or field collected specimens just aren't really necessary.

----------


## 3skulls

Support breeders!!  :Smile: 
I have heard that they will cut down whole trees to collect wild Avics. 

My G. pulchripes / Chaco Golden Knee always comes out to greet me. That's my go to T When i want to handle one. The other 99% are just for observing. 

Tonight's molt list. 
Most of the versi have molted, maybe 2 left unless they have balled up the molt somewhere. 
The albops, vagans, PPs irminia and some of the incei. 

P. pederseni 


OBT in her new home. 


Bigger albop

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Do tarantulas get sick, or do they usually just show up dead??

If they do actually get sick, do they get taken to the vet, or is their medical side usually just managed from home??

----------


## Mike41793

They can get fungus i think. 
Broken limbs. 
Broken fangs. 

Idk. I think it'd mostly be solved at home.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They do get sick, they can bleed, get stuck in molts, get mites etc. 

I don't know if a vet could do anything for them. 
If you think something is wrong with one, you can put them in an ICU. On clean paper towels while keeping them moist. 

A few more pics!

P. cambridgei, so awesome in person. 


Baby OBT already webbing it up


A. versicolor


Male versicolor 

He is doing some heavy webbing. I'm thinking molt 


Female versi molted!!! I can't really see her, the webbing is so thick!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Thanks

Just curious; don't actually have a tarantula (yet), but am thinking that they may be a good way for me to overcome my fear of creepy-crawlies.

The husbandry looks pretty simple for most of them....

I like that blue one.  Nice pic

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Crystal Meph getttttt oneeee!!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What are your recommendations for initial type and for husbandry??

And yes I did read the care sheet/buyers guide sticky; I'd like all y'all's opinions though :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Give us an idea of what you might want. A certain color, size etc. 

B. vagans
G. pulchripes
B. albopilosum 
G. rosea, but sometimes they can fast for long periods. 

The above can be great first Ts that don't cost a lot.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

So happy i'm getting my cambridgei tomorrow! thanks for the pic of a larger one Rich!

as for a first T there are some things to consider. hands on or off? how fast do you want it to reach full size? How fast do you want to have to run around the room with a cup to catch it when it gets out while doing cage maintenance? For the most part recommended first T's are just about anything in the Grammostola, or Brachypelma families. They are slow growing, not incredibly fast, relatively handable. Also a lot of the different Chilean Beautys are very handable.

*edit haha you type faster than me Rich. must have been doing these at the same time.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

About the size of my palm....3.5-4" across (??)

My folks like bright colors (I like blue colors and anything with bright stripes etc) and something that might crawl out for a look around the cage once in a while.

And the space requirements would have to be small....probably would need to keep it in a plastic tub of some sort. Parents are all into the "small space" thing lol

And I'm big on trying to educate the local kids and stuff about exotics, so I'd like to be able to pull it out once in a while to show people and not have to worry about it kicking little hairs at them or pouncing off to bite their face, etc.

----------


## 3skulls

I'm telling you, cambridgei are so cool. I wish she would come out for a proper photo. I need more of these for sure. 
Would also like to add a couple more Psalms

----------


## 3skulls

For that size with a nice color, maybe check out C. fasciatum. Might not be the best for a beginner. If you get one around .75" you'll grow your skills as the T grows ( which is slow ) 
I have a couple and they are nothing crazy. Mine are pretty slow, don't dart around. 
Not one I would handle. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclosternum_fasciatum

I don't know how old you are but something like a G. rosea grows very slow. Most likely wouldn't  be an adult size until you were out on your own. 
Years!

Just remember...
They all have venom. 
They all have fangs. 
New worlds can kick hairs. 
Old worlds can send you to the ER. 
A fall more than a couple of feet can kill them. 
The most docile T can still bite. 
Even the slower ones can be pretty quick. 
The faster ones can teleport :p
They are very addicting, so go ahead and start making a wish list before you get your first one. 

Oh and most can live in tubs with no problem. I have a lot of mine in tubs.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-14-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh and that little blue one, Avicularia versicolor, change as they grow. 

Same spider as the blue one 


They are a little more fragile than most Ts. More attention. To their care is needed. Higher air flow while keeping the humidity up. Only need something about the size of a small Nano exoterra. 

They are arboreal so they need something higher than wider. Again, maybe not the best beginner T but it really depends on a history of what you have cared for. 
I have handled Avics before. They can be skittish and quick. They can also leap and have pretty good aim when they want to poo :o

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What's with the old worlds??
And is there a website I can go to to get more info??  All the scientific names are kinda confusing to keep track of for me, and I've only ever seen ones sold by their common name...

and I'm 19

----------


## Mike41793

Bright colors get a B. boehmei!
https://www.google.com/search?q=b.+b...iw=320&bih=504

Check out all the brachypelmas. There are some really nice ones

----------


## 3skulls

Old worlds have stronger venom. 

I don't know of any really good sites that have all of them with pics and care.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

My recommendation: 
Get a new world species to start out and get used to the movements and speed of them. (Like a Brachypelma or G. pulchra or G. pulchripes). The way they move is weird. Not like bps. Idk what kinda other animal experiences you have but T's are unique. When i got my first B. vagans from rich months ago it seemed SO fast when i first got it out of the cup. They can MOVE for short bursts. I haven't had one go further than a foot or so without pausing though. But some species do those bursts A LOT faster. 

Example: 
The B. vagans i sent damon i just prodded out of his cup with a paintbrush onto my hand and then nudged him into the shipping cup. The P. cambridgeis were smaller and WAY more spazzy. Their movements can be erratic. The one escaped out of the 32qt tub i was working in and after i cupped him he ran up the cup and ran around the top like 10times, for whatever reason lol. This isn't to say someone new to the hobby couldn't handle one, but its just better to start out slower imo. The most important thing, when working with ANY species, is to remain calm and confident in your actions when working with them. 

Are you dead set on being able to handle the T's? Showing them off to kids through the enclosure could be just as beneficial to them, i think. They don't need big enclosures so it'd be easy enough to take them places if you wanted to. The only reason i ask is because their are some easy to care for, cool looking T's that just are more skittish and don't like to be handled at all. GBB's are one that come to mind. They like it dry so you don't have to even worry about humidity or a water dish or anything. 

Just food for thought. I'm still a noob, rich and damon have more experience, i just figured i'd give some insight from my own experiences.  :Smile: 

EDIT: and yea, latin names are a bit harder to remember/learn at first, but it's better to know them than the common names bc sometimes people mix up the common names or have different names for the same species. There are a couple exceptions though.  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Well said Mike!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

My new friend.

----------


## BFE Pets

ok i''m friendly to all wild life but thats a little much for me Rich. lol

I got my delivery from Mike today! Very well packaged! i'll have to hit up his review thread in a little bit! I'll get some pics for you all this evening.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-15-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-15-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Glad they got there safely  :Good Job:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It was chilly out so he was slow. 

I was going to start a colony this year but had to much stuff going on. Hoping for next year  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Meph: If you really want colorful, a green bottle blue (C. cyaneopubescens) is a very hardy beginner T with a great appetite. Like Mike said though, they aren't one that's overly handle-able. I personally feel it's best not to handle your T's anyway, but it's really up to you, they're not usually too defensive, more skittish. They're one of the cooler looking slings imo too!

(not my pic)
Adult:

----------

_cory9oh4_ (10-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Dang you!!

Now I MUST get one....That looks beautiful


@MikeI suppose I could get over my desire to hold them

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

They're cool looking as babies too, a lot of species aren't as nice as babies. They also make crazy webs!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Avicularia versicolor duh! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

STOP!!!!

TOOO.......PRETTY...........

I guess I may have to start with tarantulas.


So, dumb question inbound: I HATE crickets; how big of a tarantula would I need to get so I wouldn't have to use crickets (or other insects) as a food source??

----------


## Kodieh

You can use mealworms. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

but then those turn into beetles....EEK!!

----------


## 3skulls

Crickets or roaches with roaches being a better diet.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Was told this was good. Idk, i haven't watched it yet. 
http://youtu.be/1GL09bXxbi4

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Well earlier today probably yesterday by the time this post hits I promised pics of todays delivery. I had a major catastrophe today and it caused a delay in me getting pics uploaded. i'll explain that here in a minute.

heres my delivery from Mike:

little B. vagans at this point I think Mike and I are sharing this one until the sex can be confirmed.


I got 3 of these guys in today but this is the only one I could get to hold still long enough to get a pic. P. cambridgei



Ok so the horror pic of the day!


I Picked up some B. smithi on my way home from work wednesday morning. Didnt think anything about it. just figured they would be fine in the vials she had them in. I found this little guy and had to push him back in. I checked all of the vials and I had 4 empty  :Sad:  luckily I managed to recover one that hadnt left the shoe box but the other 3 are still M.I.A. I contacted the person that I got them from and they were great. I'll be getting my replacements the next time I go through there town. so needless to say I transferred 47 little slings today. plus the 4 I got from Mike.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## RockyGurly

> Old worlds have stronger venom. 
> 
> I don't know of any really good sites that have all of them with pics and care.


There is! I don't know just how accurate it is, but he has all of the ones he's cared for (150-200?) with scientific and common names, pictures, and a fairly in depth run over on how he cared for that species. 
http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/sp...are-sheet.html
I found him by accident, and I think he's awesome 8) his care sheets are what I'm basing my choices off of now

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## carlson

Hofr that little guy really wanted out lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon, that sucks! That's what my P. pederseni where doing when I had to stay up and fix them.  :Sad:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Today's friend

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Damon- I hope the vagans is a girl so i can keep her since she was my first but if hes a boy then i'm glad you have him all ready to go to sex up the lady T's!  :Smile:  

Glad everything made it ok. 

I'm sorry to hear about the smithis. Thats how i lost my irminia i had gotten from rich. Was just too big of a hole in the container. Learned my lesson though!

----------


## Mike41793

Soooo do you guys solder or drill your holes in your enclosures? I bought a soldering iron to try it out because so many people said it was easier. It sucks and the holes look like crap. I'm glad i practiced on the enclosure that already had a crack in it. 

Soldering iron holes on the outside, drilled holes on the inside:


I'll be drilling mine from now on!

----------


## BFE Pets

it takes practice to make the holes look good. 1st you have to make sure your iron is hot enough. I use a 40 watt iron. the 25 watts like at walmart dont get hot enough to make good holes in acrylic. also even with a better iron you can only do so many holes before you've gotta let it heat back up. 2nd you have to let the iron do the work. dont try and force it through let it melt through. You can drill holes and I think they look better but you run a risk of cracking acrylic. the only tip I have on drilling is use a dremel tool instead of a drill. they have variable speeds. use a good sharp bit. set the dremel to a lower speed and dont push let the bit cut through. when you push it will crack almost every time. 

I know how much that vagans means to you so as much as I want it to be a male i'm actually pulling for you that its a girl. its getting the royal treatment. its in a critter keeper instead of a cup and it has a nice hollow piece of cork.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If that vagans is a male, its going to w a while before he will be mature. (Mabye years)

I always drill my holes.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That's fine with me. I can always find other males in the mean time. Maybe. But if it is male atleast I know I've got one for down the road!

----------


## Mike41793

Yea fine with me too. I know itll be a while to maturity but i think he'll be able to sex it by next molt.  :Smile: 

EDIT: yea i'm just drilling mine from now on. I crack a bit on the first hole but the others came out ok  :Good Job:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How are spiders sexed??

----------


## 3skulls

I use a drill with a clutch and turn it down. Go slow and steady. 

If its something really small like the hentzi were, I'll poke a hole using this tool I have that looks like a big needle. 

Anything around 1/4" - 1/2", I use a 5/64 drill bit. The pre punched cups, those hole are too big. 

Anything needing bigger holes than that I go to 1" vents.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> How are spiders sexed??


Some are sexually dimorphic, some you can sex by looking at the vent area, under the spider. But they all can be sexed by looking at the inside of the molt. 
Females will have a flap between the first set of book lungs, males won't.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha just found a pic of one of my dogs on the motorcycle.  :Smile: 
He has rode about 15-20k miles with me.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That's just friggin awesome!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

One of my blue fangs died. The little guy didnt eat his roach like the other 8 slings i got from her did. Just wasnt meant to live i guess  :Sad:  

My C. meridionalis didn't seem to care i was sad and made the rehousing a battle of wits haha


Happy spider in her new home. Shes now got double the amount of substrate to burrow into.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks Mike. I have lost a few babies here and there. I wish I knew what happens with them. 

We are watching that spider doco now  :Smile:  
Seems pretty cool.

----------


## Mike41793

Yea just covered with like a white fungus. All the other ones are fine. I guess he just didnt wanna live :/

----------


## 3skulls

They can and will mold up pretty quick after death. :/

Man I have been wanting some blue fangs for a while.

----------


## Mike41793

All the other ephebopus are doing well. Idk just that one. I'll probably see if ana has anymore by the time the NH show rolls around in october.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Little B. vagans finally getting adult colors! :p


G. Pulchra.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I cant wait until my pulchra gets adult colors like that!!! Shes got a big ol booty

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Omg my pulchra is the never molting spider. I want to look in and see a nice dark black like that. 

Good pics!

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (08-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Skulls, do the lividiums ALWAYS stay pet holes? My little guy runs down into his tunnel anytime i try and take off the cap of the vial

I dont mind but sometime he better come out when hes older so i can see his sexyness lol

----------


## 3skulls

Her sexiness :p

Did you just get a lividum? I must have missed that. 

Mine has a nice burrow with a tunnel web on top. If I go into the room and stay quite, I'll spot it hanging out of the web. 


Now as it gets older, I'm not sure. 
To be on the safe side, I would just plan on seeing her feet. :p

It's like my bigger irminia. So pretty but its so rare to see her. Just her feet at times or her butt. 

Think of it as an awesome treat when you do catch them out.

----------


## Mike41793

> Her sexiness :p
> 
> Did you just get a lividum? I must have missed that. 
> 
> Mine has a nice burrow with a tunnel web on top. If I go into the room and stay quite, I'll spot it hanging out of the web. 
> 
> 
> Now as it gets older, I'm not sure. 
> To be on the safe side, I would just plan on seeing her feet. :p
> ...


Yea hes still tiny like .5"

Dang! I'll have to setup my enclosures so i can see them the best even if they're tryna hide  :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So how do you clean the tank when the spider is in the web??

I've kept some captive spiders in little tanks when I was a youngun, and they always made little web nests in the corners of the cage, etc.

Often times they just sat there and died in their web; other ones got stuck in their own web and died that way...does this happen with Tarantulas??

----------


## 3skulls

Mike, I started a burrow in the front left. But it webs the burrow so its still hard to see. 

The only real cage cleaning you need to do is removing old food bits and changing water. Unless you have a crazy outbreak of mold.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Oh yea that's how mine is now. Tunnels mostly webbed up. Oh well, i still like him as long as he eats and grows! :p

Meph- i havent had to clean any of mine yet. I read somewhere on arachnoboards that someone didn't have to change substrate in 10+ years for some of his spiders.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

They don't poop and mess it up??

(again, sorry for the dumb questions...I'd just rather you guys answer them rather than a random internet site because I know you're reliable)

----------

_3skulls_ (08-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The do poo but its not a crazy amount. 
Now some arboreal Ts will dirty up the sides, Avics have great aim :o
I'll just wipe it down. 

If they go in the substrate, I'm guessing it just gets broke down over time. Bigger spiders, you can just spot clean them. 
I do have a burrower with a screen top. She has shot it out the top about a foot away. 

My first Rose Hair was on the same substrate for 15 years or so. 

When they are done with their meal. They will ball it up and sometimes even place it in the same spot each time. A long pair of tweezers come in handy.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Yea my meridionalis is the biggest i have and i think she usually pooped in the same spot away from her burrow against the wall. I noticed it when i transferred her today. You also have to remember that the slings convert as much food as they can into growth. The faster they get bigger, the better their chances of survival (in the wild). A long pair of tweezers are great for feeding and any maintenance. Get a paint brush too for when you need to move them. The bristles are gentle but still firm enough to encourage them to go where you want them to. Well... Usually... As you can see from my pic earlier, sometimes they like to make things difficult haha

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Sorry for your loss Mike! hopefully this will cheer you up a little.

little vagans in his new home!


I went to pick up this girl and ended up getting a 2nd T just to lose it to my 12 year old daughter. but any way heres my new Chaco female thats probably gravid!


I made a deal to get one of my buddies MF red rumps. While we were talking about some stuff I told my daughter to pick us out a nice red rump from the 6 he had to choose from. She picked the one that I probably would have picked. Well on the way to the car she hugged me and thanked me for buying her first T. She was so excited to get it home and decorate the cage and she insisted on transferring it herself. Well I didnt have the heart to explain that I hadnt intended it for her but for the business so she now has her own Red Rump female. She has already informed me that when my male matures she will do a 50/50 split on the slings with me. lol here's her first go around at decorating a T enclosure.

The head is her Justin Beiber Doll she tore apart to put in the cage.

While I was gone the wife decided that my juvie B. smithi needed an enclosure upgrade and since I neglected to care for it properly she would just "have to take  it from me". So now she has my Red Knee.  :Sad: 


I didnt take any pics but holy day of molts! The wife feed the slings 2 days ago and swears there wasnt any then. I went to check on everyone tonight and all of my vagans, most of my albos, 1 of my versi, a couple of my goliath pink toes, 3 pumpkin patches, and most of my A. geniculata all molted in the last 2 days.

----------


## Mike41793

thats why i don't have a wife or kids they'll take all your stuff from you lmao! 
Your daughter is awesome. I can't think of many 12y/o girls that hate justin bieber. Give her a high five and buy her a Slayer shirt. You're doing that parenting thing right. 

Glad to see the vagans is settling in, i like the stegosaurus skeleton haha!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Damon, I love the weird eclectic crap in your enclosures. The doll parts are almost creepy, I like it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon, I love the weird eclectic crap in your enclosures. The doll parts are almost creepy, I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


My daughter wants to do the obt enclosure when its ready to be transferred. She wants to hang her Barbie heads by their hair from the top and a couple torsos on the floor. She wants me to buy fake blood or red paint so decorate the body parts first. I on the other hand just picked up a squidward figure to put in my skeletons enclosure to go with sponge bobs house. I'm currently looking for a mushroom hide to use so I can put some smurfs in my curly hairs tank.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I love it!
Your daughter is awesome.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I have such a rush right now! I just successfully mated my A. chalcodes!!! I went in to do my nightly rounds and the male was drumming away on the divider in the tank and the female was tapping away on the substrate. I had tried earlier this evening while my buddy was here to help me and to teach me how to do it. The male had no interest at that time. So I took the gamble and did it all by myself! I did it and didnt lose anyone! so friggin Stoked right now! My hearts pounding like I just chugged a BFC monster! lol. Anyone who clicks thanks on this post in the next 24 hours and is willing to pay shipping can have an az blonde sling from this potential sac free! Providing all goes well and I end up with healthy slings in a few months!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-17-2013),_carlson_ (08-17-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-17-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I have such a rush right now! I just successfully mated my A. chalcodes!!! I went in to do my nightly rounds and the male was drumming away on the divider in the tank and the female was tapping away on the substrate. I had tried earlier this evening while my buddy was here to help me and to teach me how to do it. The male had no interest at that time. So I took the gamble and did it all by myself! I did it and didnt lose anyone! so friggin Stoked right now! My hearts pounding like I just chugged a BFC monster! lol. Anyone who clicks thanks on this post in the next 24 hours and is willing to pay shipping can have an az blonde sling from this potential sac free! Providing all goes well and I end up with healthy slings in a few months!


Well look at your night! That would be sweet to watch, I watched it few times on you tube

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Well look at your night! That would be sweet to watch, I watched it few times on you tube
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Honestly Scary as all hell in person! I've watched videos too and didn't phase me. however it was my T's on the line and even though I know the male dont have a lot of time with me I really didnt want to lose him! So Happy I didnt let him get taken cuz trust me she tried!

----------

_carlson_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Honestly Scary as all hell in person! I've watched videos too and didn't phase me. however it was my T's on the line and even though I know the male dont have a lot of time with me I really didnt want to lose him! So Happy I didnt let him get taken cuz trust me she tried!


Haha what a thank you the males get for supplying a fun time! Nice that you got him out safe!! An I'm sure he wants more,what male wouldn't lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Thats wicked awesome damon, i'm happy for you! I hope everything goes well. Post pics of how you build your incubator, im curious.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Hope she lays before she molts! Did you get to see him make sperm webs? 
Can't wait until I get these versi and irminia together.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Hope she lays before she molts! Did you get to see him make sperm webs? 
> Can't wait until I get these versi and irminia together.


No I didn't get to see him do it but I did see the aftermath. He had them destroyed. I'd find piles of torn up webbing in the mornings. I was told that's what it was. I've never been through this process before.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Congrats on the breeding; hopefully all goes well

From previous posts, you incubate spider eggs too??  The moms aren't good enough??

----------


## Coleslaw007

That's so awesome!! Congrats! That would be scary, good job not losing him.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Congrats on the breeding; hopefully all goes well
> 
> From previous posts, you incubate spider eggs too??  The moms aren't good enough??


From my understanding most people leave the sac with the mom for about a month then remove it. Take the eggs out of the sac and finsh them in an incubator. Its to improve the # of survivors I think.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

It probably cuts down on the number of baby spiders escaping and infesting your house too.

Could you imagine a house being infested with full grown LPs lol? Or like OBTs?

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

If you use the one inch vents instead of air holes then the babies can't really escape.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Very true. Better ventilation too.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

lol well i'm hoping to go into my room some day and find an adult red knee or pumpkin patch hanging out. had 3 of the red knees escape and a PP bolted on me and I never found him so..... i've always got crickets running loose and the meal worms and super worms dont have lids on the containers so its very well possible for them to make it for a while. lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yay!! The versicolor who was only fed crickets finally took her first roach!! She's only accepted mealworms until now. Hooray!

My H. mac sure is a psycho about food. I handed it a roach on tweezers and it grabbed it and then was flailing it's legs and freaking out because I didn't let go fast enough.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-17-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-18-2013),_martin82531_ (08-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Melody

I really like the black fuzzy one  :Razz:  I'd love to own like that but I need to somehow get over my fear of spiders first... lol

----------


## 3skulls

I saw my little A. metallica go down and grab a roach yesterday  :Smile: 

I have an OBT and a darlingi in the house. Both of which can live it warm dry conditions :o

That's awesome Damon! I have some pics in this thread on how I kept the hentzi when they were EWLs and 1i
Don't have them on my phone anymore.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I really like the black fuzzy one  I'd love to own like that but I need to somehow get over my fear of spiders first... lol


The fear turns in fascination pretty quick. They are such amazing little animals.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Some pics: Not included: G. rosea, G. pulchripes, younger A. versicolor, and P. murinus

Charlotte the versicolor enjoying her first roach 


P. metallica 
 His home, a bugshack by Ken the Bug Guy. I love it 
Little obsidian skull for decoration 

A. geniculata and her home.  

GBB 

B. boehmei 

These guys are starting to look like tarantulas and not just specks!
B. smithi 
And
Nhandu chromatus 

H. maculata 
Rehoming H. mac: 

C. marshalli was tough to get a shot of 

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-18-2013),Brent857 (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> The fear turns in fascination pretty quick. They are such amazing little animals.


Oh boy does it ever!  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good pics slaw!! 
Very nice collection you have there  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Thanks!

I guess I should've said "rehousing" H. mac, I'm definitely keeping him lol.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I knew what you meant :p

----------


## Brent857

So I've been watching some Tarantula videos and reading over this thread quite a bit. Is there any T. you guys would suggest for a first time owner trying to get over the fear of spiders? haha

- - - Updated - - -

So I've been watching some Tarantula videos and reading over this thread quite a bit. Is there any T. you guys would suggest for a first time owner trying to get over the fear of spiders? haha

----------


## Coleslaw007

Something new world, terrestrial, docile, and slow moving. My number 1 suggestion is a chaco golden knee (G. pulchripes) because they fit all those criteria, are inexpensive, hardy, and eat well. I and a lot of others do not recommend handling your T, it can be dangerous for the spider if it falls. They make better lookin' at pets.

Edit: I also recommend getting it as a smaller sling and raising it. Knowing it's too small to bite you and getting used to it may help a lot. With my first I started out...not scared but weary? I guess, of spiders. Petting her little butt with a paint brush and seeing her not react, and then my finger once I felt comfortable, really got me totally comfortable with them. I was always fascinated by them and caught lots as a kid, just touching them freaked me out. Now I *can* handle, I just don't for their safety.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

Brent857 (08-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Get something from the brachypelma or grammostola genus.  :Good Job:  

I have a B. boehmei and a G. pulchra. Right now they're both still pretty small without any adult colors really. But as adults they'll be wicked awesome looking. The pulchras are velvet black colored and the boehmei will have sweet red legs with a black body. If you like the color red then go for a brachypelma.

----------

Brent857 (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Brent857

Thanks for the helpful advice guys!
Is the  B. boehmei anything like the G. pulchripes in terms of a "beginner spider" I really like the red on it! The gold colors on the other is awesome to tho!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> I have such a rush right now! I just successfully mated my A. chalcodes!!! I went in to do my nightly rounds and the male was drumming away on the divider in the tank and the female was tapping away on the substrate. I had tried earlier this evening while my buddy was here to help me and to teach me how to do it. The male had no interest at that time. So I took the gamble and did it all by myself! I did it and didnt lose anyone! so friggin Stoked right now! My hearts pounding like I just chugged a BFC monster! lol. Anyone who clicks thanks on this post in the next 24 hours and is willing to pay shipping can have an az blonde sling from this potential sac free! Providing all goes well and I end up with healthy slings in a few months!





So what will the little guys look like??  And as they mature??

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Thanks for the helpful advice guys!
> Is the  B. boehmei anything like the G. pulchripes in terms of a "beginner spider" I really like the red on it! The gold colors on the other is awesome to tho!


Lol I meant to "quote," not "thank". Pretty much anything in those genus' Mike suggested are good beginners, the boehmei are a bit more "spazzy" though, skittish and not as calm. They aren't likely to bite but they flick hairs. There are quite a few good beginner species. Look up green bottle blue/ C. cyaneopubescens, they're a good beginner species and GORGEOUS, but also not quite as calm. My main reason for suggesting the G. pulchripes is that they are very cheap in addition to all the perfect "beginner spider qualities." I figure a lot of ppl may not want to buy an expensive first spider.

G. rosea are also very cheap and can be a good beginner but they sometimes go on looooong fasts, I had one go 2 years. So I'm a bit less likely to recommend them. 

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I 2nd G. pulchripes
They are a great first T or a great addition to any collection. They grow a little bit quicker so you can get more experience as they do. 
Something like a B. smithi or G. rosea is going to grow much slower. 




CreatureAddiction.com

----------


## 3skulls

LP molted


The never molting G. pulchra


I love OBTs!!


Who wants some spiders? I'll make some deals to move a few  :Smile: 


CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## adamsky27

Can anybody take a guess of the sex of this P. Metallica?

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm no good at sexing them that way. 

Very pretty spider!


CreatureAddiction.com

----------


## Mike41793

It looks pretty blue and i think i see a flap so i'd say female...? 

Some pokies you can tell by their markings on the carapace too i think.

----------


## BFE Pets

I second female. Go post that pic on AB hobo will tell ya! Idk if he's always right but he always gives an answer. Lol he seems to know what he's talking about though.

----------

_adamsky27_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Got a few more of the P. pederseni moved over. I empty the shelves of these little containers every time I go to the store. 


Also picked up some pinheads at the show today. 100x easier when I fed everyone tonight. It's only Sunday and I'm pretty much caught up in the bug room  :Smile: 



CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

Soon I'll want more I promise!! Life is almost back to dull and boring haha. But opinions needed, I'm hoping to get a motorcycle with extra grant money I got awarded for being such an A+ student lol. Anyway there is a 83 shadow 500 an86 750, 98 savage ls 650, an a 99 vstar 750 that are within my price range. You guys got any imput on those bikes? It will be my first road bike, I grew up on dirt bikes and driving friends road bikes tho.  I don't really want a rocket cuz I think the way you sit will mess with my back since I broke it when I was younger. Don't mean to go off topic lol jus easier than making a thread when I just want a little input 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I don't really know much about bikes. 
Go and check them out in person if you can. I would look them over and sit on them. 
Go with one that "feels" best. 


CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_carlson_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I don't really know much about bikes. 
> Go and check them out in person if you can. I would look them over and sit on them. 
> Go with one that "feels" best. 
> 
> 
> CreatureAddiction.com


I would second this motion. My only input other than that is if you ride dirt bikes you're not gonna Luke the 650 savage. If I'm not mistaken its a single cylinder. Its not gonna have that snappy throttle response that you're used to.

----------

_carlson_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Todays Pick ups from the brand new show in youngstown, Ohio! only about 200 people through the doors but seemed like they all brought money! it was a really good day for us! I sold out of panamanian boas and a few other things!

another little B. smithi! my wife took my other one from me so I had to go get my own. lol


I also picked up a B. boehemi for myself


My wife coerced me into buying these. She had to twist my arm really really hard to get me to take them home! its not truely a tarantula but what it lacks in size it makes up for in color! these crappy cell pics dont do it justice! 
A. franki


and my bone head move of the day! I picked up some wc H. maculata's. i've got what appears to be 2 females at 5+ inches, 1 female thats about 3.5", and a probable male that's about 3"! the one in the pic had a ghost sac in the bottom of the cup. Im not sure if i was heart broke or relieved that it wasnt a full sac. lol


thanks for looking!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Some very nice pic ups!
I almost bought a spider or two but I just can't bring myself to do it. 

Man be safe with those freaking H. macs !!! 



CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

All but 1 is already traded away! lol i'm keeping the 2nd largest female that has a huge abdomen. hoping for a good sac. lol

----------


## 3skulls

That would be awesome. Be safe if you are packing them up :p


CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## Recreation

This is by far my most frequented thread. Not being a tarantula owner myself I tend to creep. But one day... one day I will be a tarantula owner myself, and when that day comes, the world will not be ready... 

 :Smile: 

P.S. Keep the posting up guys.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-19-2013),4theSNAKElady (08-19-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013),_carlson_ (08-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-19-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> This is by far my most frequented thread. Not being a tarantula owner myself I tend to creep. But one day... one day I will be a tarantula owner myself, and when that day comes, the world will not be ready... 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Keep the posting up guys.


When that day comes, if you have any questions, let us know!

I'll keep posting for sure. I like to share because I almost feel guilty having all these awesome spiders, in a room no one ever sees. 


CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Today's day one of "get a 3.0 or better for a tarantula" fall semester. A. Versi here I come! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (08-19-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Who needs dope when you have adult H maculatas to package for shipping! That's an adrenaline rush to Truely enjoy!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-19-2013),_carlson_ (08-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> LP molted
> 
> 
> The never molting G. pulchra
> 
> 
> I love OBTs!!
> 
> 
> ...


Never molting?!? :p no bueno. Have you played around with humidity at all to help the process? :/ Sometimes  my T's seem to wait for an enclosure upgrade before they molt also. Lol Hope that helps.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Who needs dope when you have adult H maculatas to package for shipping! That's an adrenaline rush to Truely enjoy!


Haha no joke. I would have been sweating pretty good on those :o

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I don't know what she is thinking. She looks like a fat little tick.

Mike, I'm doing my best at getting your box ready. A dog took out my strong hand today :o
Everything will be ready to go out tomorrow  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

well after letting my nerves calm down. I got my H. macs enclosure together and got her transferred. Hope she enjoys her house because I have no plans of transferring her ever again unless I absolutely have to!



I hot glued her water dish to her cup. I hope it holds up!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Those H. macs are mother smurfing fast :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm excited for what i got coming in this week! Equally excited for what sent out to be gotten and already got :p

I can't wait to be able to feed bigger roaches to those irminias and the hmac!  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-19-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'm excited for what i got coming in this week! Equally excited for what sent out to be gotten and already got :p
> 
> I can't wait to be able to feed bigger roaches to those irminias and the hmac!


Haha you may have to invest in some super worms! They mow them down!

----------


## Mike41793

Do they crunch? Because my meridionalis is justttttt getting big enough roaches that i can hear the crunch when shes eating. Its so sick!

----------


## 3skulls

Wait until you are feeding off adult males.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Do they crunch? Because my meridionalis is justttttt getting big enough roaches that i can hear the crunch when shes eating. Its so sick!


sometimes but I way prefer watching the worm wiggle around while they are sucking it in! 

just got done feeding almost 200 slings i'm exhausted lol. the enjoyment of watching them pounce on a pinhead way out weighs the headache of doing it! Its certainly way more enjoyable and way less tiring than feeding 200 head of dairy cows! I miss being in the country but I dont miss the work that came with it. Tarantula farming is way more fun. lol

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

The roaches remind me of tiny cows for some reason.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Until you try and milk them.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-20-2013),_carlson_ (08-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-20-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

yea!!!!  :Dance:  my lil pumpkin patches molted to 3i 


and as promised the red knee that the wife stole from me now freshly molted!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

G. pulchra molted. Sorry rich haha

----------


## 3skulls

Damon, That's awesome I'm so ready for my PPs to get some size. 

Mike, jerk.

:p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Did rich just say he can't wait for his PP to get some size??? Whoaaa lets keep this forum appropriate!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-20-2013),_toyota89_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:Surprised: 
Hey now. haha

----------


## BFE Pets

> Did rich just say he can't wait for his PP to get some size??? Whoaaa lets keep this forum appropriate!


 :Laughing:  :Good Job:

----------


## BFE Pets

Ugh I hate waiting! I'm waiting on a phone call from someone wanting to sell there entire collection of Ts. In the neighborhood of 60+ adults/sub adults and unknown # of slings.

----------


## 3skulls

Haha, I thought I had a problem with buying animals :p

I'm trying to get a plan together and setting a schedule each week to work on the site. 
If I don't move some stuff soon I'll end up wanting to keep everything. That won't be good :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha, I thought I had a problem with buying animals :p
> 
> I'm trying to get a plan together and setting a schedule each week to work on the site. 
> If I don't move some stuff soon I'll end up wanting to keep everything. That won't be good :p


My ocd makes me keep 3 of everything but I'm planning on parting out the collection if I get it. This will be a business transaction.  :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

I don't have any more T money right now so i don't even wanna know.........  :Please:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BFE Pets

> I don't have any more T money right now so i don't even wanna know.........


dont worry I'll make sure to let ya know what i get, and I know how you feel about paying cash. i'll just add more stuff for you to pick up in october at the show. haha

----------


## Mike41793

Shut up shut up shut up! Lol

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Put him down for one of each. 

Mike, its all up to FedEx now  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-20-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Noooooooo lol

Lol nice!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Haha Mike, you get ALL the T's!!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

And whatever Mike doesn't take, send to me on his tab.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Damon and i were BSing about hmac breeding and i said i wouldn't ever want a 50/50 split. I'd be happy with like 10 slings. He said he'd just mail me 50% anyways to make me raise a bunch of fast, angry monsters.  I said i'd forward the package to Rich and label them as brachy's  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## carlson

My golden has made quite the burrow ha can't get a good pic tho, was trying to get a size pic of her but hiding right now. Big booty so hoping for a molt soon!. And I also got my bike today! Shadow 500 drives good like it alot. Gotta change brushes in the starter tho, stoped it to get gas after riding an had to jump it cuz starter was like nope I'm hot lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha Mike, I'll keep an eye out for that box :p

Awesome carlson!! Ride safe and get some pics of that Chaco when you can.

----------


## carlson

> Haha Mike, I'll keep an eye out for that box :p
> 
> Awesome carlson!! Ride safe and get some pics of that Chaco when you can.


Been trying she runs an hides lol. An I will, had a few sketchy moments, mainly on some turns. Took them too wide, more pratice is needed. As long as I never go for a fast tumble cuz of some dumb turning ill be happy lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Practice is the best part, means you are riding :p 
I haven't done much riding this year at all. 
Going to try for a trip in September, go play up in the mountains.

----------


## carlson

> Practice is the best part, means you are riding :p 
> I haven't done much riding this year at all. 
> Going to try for a trip in September, go play up in the mountains.


Ya I figure it cant hurt lol figure after few hundred miles all noobness will be gone ha! An I'm happy to finally have it just wanna keep riding

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Hey, Nicks alive...

----------


## carlson

> Hey, Nicks alive...


Yes I am, posting on here on an off not many of the others tho. Been hetic in my life these last couple months, money, family, school you know the normal stuff that drives a man crazy ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon and i were BSing about hmac breeding and i said i wouldn't ever want a 50/50 split. I'd be happy with like 10 slings. He said he'd just mail me 50% anyways to make me raise a bunch of fast, angry monsters.  I said i'd forward the package to Rich and label them as brachy's


yeah perfect timing when I read that too! I almost shot coffee out of my nose.

----------


## BFE Pets

I love my nightly rounds before bed! I get to see most of my T's that hide all of the time!

Skeleton leg


a little darlingi


a P. regalis


and my lil chaco that just molted sometime between 4 today and now!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I like that Skeleton!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I like that Skeleton!


me too thats why ive got mike looking for some slings when he goes to the show in october! i've got a couple other people looking for them too. I can get field collected locally but im trying my best to stay away from that. I can also order some slings on AB but I'm trying to hold out for a deal!

----------


## 3skulls

There were a few things I wanted at the show but I can't buy 1-2 at a time now. 
I'm ruined.

An yes. Stay away from WC. You don't want nematodes and mites. 
I watched a doco the other day where they were collecting T. blondi in the wild. 
The adults that were to big to sell off where placed in a plastic bottle and set in the sun. They baked them to death so they could sell them in shadow boxes  :Sad:

----------


## BFE Pets

> There were a few things I wanted at the show but I can't buy 1-2 at a time now. 
> I'm ruined.
> 
> An yes. Stay away from WC. You don't want nematodes and mites. 
> I watched a doco the other day where they were collecting T. blondi in the wild. 
> The adults that were to big to sell off where placed in a plastic bottle and set in the sun. They baked them to death so they could sell them in shadow boxes


 :Tears:  Thats just horrible!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Well guys, we are back from our honeymoon. I was hoping to pick up a new T at the Daytona show, but only 2 or 3 vendors had them, and they only had a handful of different species. However, i did get this cutie...

Its a plush Aragog from the Harry Potter section in Universal. Its a nice pickup, since this Aragog will never die  :Wink: . Im wondering what kind of enclosure ill need to provide for this one....hey Rich??!! Lol...
sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. Looks like it might be a terrestrial, give it plenty of floor space with hide.

----------


## carlson

A very secure one! Those plushies have wicked cotton venom lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ut oh, what's this???

New spiders!!


Thanks Mike!!!
I'll try and get better pics once I get home.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-21-2013),_carlson_ (08-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Finally got my Chaco order in. Only 6 days late. Bulk packed  :Sad:  I ordered 50 the container said 50+. I found 1 stuck to the tape that was wrapped around the delicup they were in. It didn't make it. I found 47 in the delicup. And 3 in the pacaging loose inside the box. 2i chaco's and the air holes were full sized soldering gun holes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Rich ill get your package out 1st thing tomorrow! I wouldn't make the last truck out even if I started straw packing right now. You've got a few coming. Lol

Mike: yours is showing on truck for delivery however it still says that for the package that was delivered to Pittsburgh yesterday. Lol gotta love FedEx

----------

_3skulls_ (08-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's better than the PPs I got in. They were all loose together in the same vial. The nerve of some people!

If you just want to split what made it or just take them off my half, I'm fine with that. 
And I hate to ask again but what's all in the box? :o
I can't remember the numbers and want to have everything ready to go. 
We also need to settle up. 

Thanks Damon!!!! I freaking can't wait  :Very Happy:

----------


## BFE Pets

Exactly what I paid for made it but the freebie(s) didn't. the guy has good reviews but my experience is less than spectacular. I won't be leaving feed back. Its not bad enough to leave negitive feed back but not up to my standards either. So you will get all of yours. I couldn't begin to tell you off the top of my head what all you are getting. Lol. Ill hit you with a pm when I get back to the house of what all you've got coming. I'm thinking its in the neighborhood of 75 slings though. Hope you still have plenty of pin heads lol. Everything but these chaco's ate the day before yesterday so you have a couple days before wording about them.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> I have such a rush right now! I just successfully mated my A. chalcodes!!! I went in to do my nightly rounds and the male was drumming away on the divider in the tank and the female was tapping away on the substrate. I had tried earlier this evening while my buddy was here to help me and to teach me how to do it. The male had no interest at that time. So I took the gamble and did it all by myself! I did it and didnt lose anyone! so friggin Stoked right now! My hearts pounding like I just chugged a BFC monster! lol. Anyone who clicks thanks on this post in the next 24 hours and is willing to pay shipping can have an az blonde sling from this potential sac free! Providing all goes well and I end up with healthy slings in a few months!




Maybe answered this already, but what will the slings look like from this batch??  I'm gonna have to get my ducks in a row to sell tarantulas on my parents....and are these Old or New World??

----------


## BFE Pets

They are a new world species and they will be tiny and take forever to get any size to them! Very slow growers. My male is supposed to be 10 years old. Idk how true that is but that's what I was told when I purchased him. I've never actually seen a az blonde sling so I can't give an accurate description. Sorry I willl say that the adults and Hughes I have of them are more skidish than bitey. My big girl will flick hairs if I startle her but other than that they'd rather run than bite. I have yet to get a threat posture from any of them other than the MM.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Too...many...abbreviations.....


I think I got it though :Razz: 


EDIT–Just looked at a care sheet which said they would make good beginner tarantulas....I like the color contrast on them too.

Care sheet I looked up said 5-10 gallon aquarium...could I keep it in a clear plastic container with a screw-on lid...like a mixed nut container??

----------


## Mike41793

I got my T's, gunna go unpack them. Damon's either drunk or tweaking on monster hahaha:


Crystal Meph- you won't have to worry about adult sized containers for a bit (probably like 1year+) since most species grow pretty slow. If you decide on a species (and what your 2nd, 3rd, and 20th are gunna be  :Wink:  ) you definitely want then we could give you the most accurate info. Honestly, just pick something thats not known to be fast, and that's it, you'll be set. People say GBB's are more skittish and avic's can be finicky without the right humidity etc. etc., but from my experience they're all pretty darn easy as long as you exercise common sense and follow the care requirements/advice. Get something small too, so as it grows bigger you're already used to it. You don't want it so small that you're having to feed it roach legs or pinheads because thats a pain lol. I'd suggest around 0.75"-1" for whatever sling you get.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha
Who is this?

Some species its going to be more like 4-5 years before you'll need something for an adult size. 

My B. smithi is going on 2 years and she is still in a 3"x5" tub and will be for close to another year.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Im thinking that an Avicularia versicolor might be good...they look pretty
Or a GGB...those are those blue and orange ones??

Or both  :Razz: 



What is the cost on each of these??  My local pet store only has rose hairs (little ones the size of quarters), so I'm not familiar with pricing


(and I'm sorry I sound kinda dumb....there are just soooo many cool colors and stuff I have a hard time deciding.  I'm glad I hadn't really looked into BP morphs when I got my first one....I wouldn't have known what I wanted)

----------


## 3skulls

GBB 45ish
I have some A. versicolor but I can't post the price :p
PM me

----------


## BFE Pets

lol I explained that Mike! I hate my phone sometimes! Have fun unpacking those irminias and H. macs! seriously be very careful please!

I still want a gbb too crystal meph! I just have a hard time paying $40-$60 for a baby T when I can get 10 baby Ts of a different kind for the same money!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'll need to try and work on my folks a little bit more, but I think I will try and add one of these guys to my menagerie

----------


## BFE Pets

> GBB 45ish
> I have some A. versicolor but I can't post the price :p
> PM me


yeah i'm gonna have to get another versicolor from you  :Sad:  i'm down to 2 and its driving me crazy. the wife closed one in the lid this morning.  :Tears:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Slam head: 

too bad buddy....what a way to go

----------


## Mike41793

Hey Damon/Rich, question: The one irminia that was in premolt is molting or molted in the paper towels, i can shine the light in just enough to see. Should i unpack that one all the way, or leave it in there still to come out on its own...? I dont wanna hurt her, but i want her to have enough room to get out. My first thought was to unpack her all the way because it could be too cramped in there for her to molt properly. If shes already molted then so be it, i'll have a hungry T to get in its new home lol. What do you think?

----------


## 3skulls

I would open it and let her come out. She must have felt safe enough in there to molt. I wouldn't risk trying to unpack her. 
What size? 

And Damon that sucks!

----------


## Mike41793

Ok... I guess so... Just worries me.

----------


## BFE Pets

> I would open it and let her come out. She must have felt safe enough in there to molt. I wouldn't risk trying to unpack her. 
> What size? 
> 
> And Damon that sucks!


x2! on both parts. the irminia was 3" +/- a wee bit. i knew it was in pre molt but didnt think it would be that quick! her first food refusal was 4 days ago. it wasn't her fault really. she was giving it a cricket and the cricket bolted so she went to close the lid and the versi snatched the cricket as she was closing it.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Ok... I guess so... Just worries me.


no worries man just let nature take its course. LAG does apply I knew she was in premolt  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

Ok i'll give her a bit in there but if she doesn't come out i'm going in and getting her

----------


## 3skulls

I would open it and let her come out on her own.

----------


## Mike41793

Yea thats what i did. She should come out an explore soon i hope :/

This is why you always open containers slowly! The hmac had pushed the plug out of the way:


I got her out though, she's a peach:




The darlingis are so cute too! VERY fast though. These containers are wicked big for them. If they seem to be having trouble i'll bump them down to something smaller:



Where'd those babies come from, you ask?


 :Surprised:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-21-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-21-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Where'd those babies come from, you ask?


Creepy lol. That H mac is GORGEOUS!!!!

----------


## Mike41793

I bet you that was the 12y/o girl that wrote that. She rips heads off of justin bieber dolls, i think she's too metal for me! :o

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> yeah i'm gonna have to get another versicolor from you  i'm down to 2 and its driving me crazy. the wife closed one in the lid this morning.


Aww Damon....im sorry to hear  :Sad: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha what the Hell?

That H. Mac is awesome!

Got my 2 moved over. Thanks mike!

----------


## Mike41793

Welllll... I may or may not have written damon a love note when i set him my package...  :Surprised: 

The hmac is so sick. I love her. 

Those guys are awesome rich, you'll love them! You need to get a blue fang too! They last ate on saturday or sunday so i'd offer to them whenever you want. They aren't as aggressive as the blue fangs and prefer their dubias pre killed lol  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Enjoy and I hope that irminia comes out ok! The note and babies are the wife's doing! She died laughing when she saw the paper work Mike put in my shipment! Shes had that planned since the day we got it in.

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm including randomn stuff like that in all my trades with you from now on haha! 

So my brother, whose supposed to be afraid of spiders, gets home from work and the first thing he does is ask to see the T's i got and how big they are. He said he cant wait for the irminias to actually come out of the cups and asked if the hmac was one of the ones he could hold. I was like "NOOOO not a good idea haha!"

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

haha let him hold it and video it :p

Some real photos!!!  :Smile: 

A. versicolor


B. smithi (with dinner waiting)


A very small Pumpkin Patch


H. incei

----------

4theSNAKElady (08-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-22-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wow!!! Those are some stellar photos Rich!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Crystal  :Smile: 

And an FYI, I don't keep my substrate as wet as it seems in those photos.  The little ones there are when I was transferring them. It's really just that top layer that is wet.

----------


## Mike41793

The second irminia didnt make it. First one of my blue fangs died randomnly and now this girl basically committed suicide on me.  :Sad:  



I lost my first irminia and now one has died on me. I'm staying away from the Psalmos from now on!  :Sad:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Man I'm soooo sorry! You know ill make it right!

----------


## Mike41793

Oh no, in now way was i blaming you for it Damon. I just made the post to let everyone know the outcome, and hopefully have it serve as a warning that shipping in premolt can end poorly. 

My package arrived from rich. The P. pederseni was fast and i couldnt get any pics. The obt was pretty fast too but obviously friendlier :p

----------

_3skulls_ (08-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I know that Mike! I just didnt want people thinking I was a douche bag!  :Razz:  Lesson learned the hard way sadly. I will never knowingly ship another T that is in pre molt! I honestly didnt expect her to molt out for at least another week though.

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks Mike  :Sad: 

One of those OBTs is in the house somewhere :o

----------


## BFE Pets

Deal I've been waiting on! Gbb slings $25 each .75". Pet center USA. Ill be ordering mine in about 5  minutes!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Blue fangs are friendly too apparently lol


Thats a pretty good deal damon. I paid $45 for mine. They're a cool T

----------

_3skulls_ (08-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I saw that Damon.

----------


## BFE Pets

Ugh the waiting game again I had to leave a msg  :Sad:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

:Dance:  I just ordered 10 gbb! I get a free P. ornata so now I gotta find 2 more ornata's or sell that one lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So I talked with the people at my pet shop (who are kind, but don't always know what's what with animal care) about Tarantulas.  They thought it was cool that I want to get into them, and suggested a species I hadn't heard of before....Haplopelma lividum??

Any thoughts on that type??  I liked the Versicolor better, and think that's the type I'm gonna try and go for.  Specific husbandry info anyone??  I'm gonna need all the data I can if I'm gonna convince my parents.

And before I forget, if they escape and one of our cats find them, will they kill the cat with their venom??






> Deal I've been waiting on! Gbb slings $25 each .75". Pet center USA. Ill be ordering mine in about 5  minutes!



So, another question (please don't get offended anyone).  They said at the pet store that $25 for a sling was pricey....but here you say it's a good deal.  Who's right???

----------


## Mike41793

H. lividiums are pretty but they're pet holes. Mines still small but anytime i touch the vial shes BOOM back down into her burrow. You probably wouldn't enjoy one very much. And shes a secretive burrower too, you cant even really see her through the side of the vial either. My C. meridionalis likes to burrow too, but you can actually see her whole burrow. Its pretty sweet. 

Versis are a good choice, i really like mine that i got from rich and would recommend him! They need a touch higher humidity than the average T. They make awesome webs and are cool colors as slings and as adults. 

GBB's normally go for $40-50 (like i said i paid $45 for mine) so $25 is a GREAT deal. If you like them i'd recommend them too! They don't need a water dish or misting or anything bc they like it dry. Mine makes AWESOME webs.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

If i were you, like i think i said before, i'd definitely recommend something around 1"-2". Tiny slings can be a pain to feed. .75" would be ok if you were thinking about a gbb, but i wouldn't go too much smaller. Unless you don't mind dealing pinhead crickets, then go for it lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What about versicolors (price wise)??

I've decided that I'm going to go with a versicolor BTW, so how do you all keep them??

----------


## Mike41793

I paid $25 for mine from rich. Its like the going rate for slings. Plus his already have a bit of size to them i believe. 

At that size you just keep em in a vial, nothing special lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

And feed them what??  3/4" spider can't eat anything very big...would they eat mealworms or supers??  Or would the crickets have to be broken out??

----------


## Mike41793

Pinhead crickets or chopped up pieces of cricket lol. Or baby roaches

----------


## 3skulls

Basic versicolor setup. 



H. lividum is not a good beginner T. Many holes and a trip to the ER if something were to happen. I'm not sure if it would kill a cat but it wouldn't be good.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Thanks for the pic...what are you using for that enclosure??

Are there comparable things I could use that would be cheap and easy to obtain??

And what would you recommend for the furnishings, i.e. plants, substrate, etc??


(sorry for the noob questions)

----------


## Mike41793

If you get it from rich he'll hook you up with everything you need  :Good Job: 

What would they do for you at the ER rich? Lol

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I use eco earth for substrate and delicups as enlosures. I'm sure you've seen some of the crap I put in my enclosures. Lol the dollar tree is great for fake greenery.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

:squee: Little versicolor is too cute.

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I have a tons of those vials. 

Most people get pain pills or antihistamines. Others get very sick and some have heart problems. Chest cramps up, high fevers etc.  :Smile: 

Damon has my T sweatshop running again. Making all these new vials getting ready for FedEx !!!  :Very Happy: 
Over 650 holes have been made.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-22-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Pain pills are for the weak! 

Whats damon getting?!?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So your little guys ship in habitats like that, or in the vial with paper towels and a plugged lid??


And again, I'm sorry for the persistence, but are there _specific_ things to or not to put in the tank, use for substrate, monitor humidity/temps etc??  I need all the specific details I can for Versicolors, or my parents will never go for it.

The size thing is a big plus; I had no idea you kept them in something that small :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

FedEx is coming my way Mike  :Smile: 

I don't ship them in their vial, paper towel burrow. Then you set it up. 
The versicolor need a higher humidity with lots of air flow. That's where people mess up. They try to keep it soaked it don't vent it enough. 
It's more of a feel for them. I don't use any type of humidity gauge or anything. 

Adult versicolor will do fine in a 5.5 gallon tank flipped. 

You can see the flipped tanks toward the middle. You can also use large plastic jars or whatever. 

Some coconut fiber, cork bark some plastic plants and you are set.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

For those that use tapatalk, how do you get to your sent messages. 
I did the update the other day and don't see it anywhere.

Never mind :o

----------


## Mike41793

How do you get to them rich? 

Also, have you figured out how to quote posts? Please lmk lol

Yea meph, the dimensions of a 5.5 gallon tank are like 15x8x10. Thats all you'll ever need for it and you wont need that size for awhile. I've had my versi for months and hes molted once. He's still in a vial thats only about the size of a spice container.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

You guys are all making me so glad I *didn't* update my tapatalk lol.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kodieh

Messages then press the word inbox, a drop down comes for sent items. 

Quoting, press someone's post, then the little cartoon quote bubble in the center right of the top of the screen. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

You guys are so fancy using apps. I just use the browser on my phone. Same as using my Laptop.

Here's a video of an H mac unpacking. I got permission to post it here from the person that shot it. Its the male I shipped about the same size as the female I sent Mike. She didn't get footage of the big girl I sent her. The batteries died in her camera. She told me that it was full of hate and attacked her tongs when she tried to get her out. Lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXQpSEl4gC4

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

He didn't wanna go anywhere for a minute there. Wish she got a vid of the mean one.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> The second irminia didnt make it. First one of my blue fangs died randomnly and now this girl basically committed suicide on me.  
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my first irminia and now one has died on me. I'm staying away from the Psalmos from now on!


Aww Mike....im so sorry to hear.  :Sad: 
Thats a real damn shame. Irminias are soo kewl.
sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

I hate waiting for FedEx. 

Cool video!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-23-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Messages then press the word inbox, a drop down comes for sent items. 
> 
> Quoting, press someone's post, then the little cartoon quote bubble in the center right of the top of the screen. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


I can't tell you how thankful i am for this information.  :Good Job:

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I hate waiting for FedEx.


x2 I got 1 of 2 delveries today. everytime I get a delivery that comes out of cambridge they set it on the steps and run! dont knock or anything! I hate that driver!  also the first spider i opened didnt make it.  :Sad:  a 1" rose hair. so far 20 happy healthy darlingi now I just got to open the 20 obts! i'll post pics later. next box isnt as exciting just a bunch of reptiles. lol

----------


## 3skulls

Damon!!! What the Hell man?

----------


## 3skulls

Lots of spiders and a surprise.

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-23-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

For each lot of spiders you get a free Pastave  :Very Happy:

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-23-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How much is a "lot"??

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon!!! What the Hell man?


what? I didnt do anything?  Hope you enjoy her shes an eating machine! her feed chart is on the back of the note card that was in the box. The free pastave are only while supplies last! lmao! Trust me guys he paid dearly for that little girl!  :Razz:  Honestly we were seriously sweating it out waiting on your response to her. glad you like her! thats the same one that tagged me right out of the egg and she ate her first meal immediately after her first shed. immediately as in 15 minutes after she was completely done shedding. She should be a good eater for you!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You guys can stop sweating now!  We are really happy with her. 
Like I said we are busy today and didn't read the card at first. :p  was thinking man she is a really bright Mojave

I use the term "lot" as in group. 
This lot was 73 little ones  :Smile: 

My sweatshop will be working overtime with all the new spiders that came in. I'll get pics and a list of all the new Ts once I get home. 

THANKS Damon!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-23-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Haha i'm glad you finally got her and like her!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-23-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha i'm glad you finally got her and like her!


Haha I forgot I told Mike I was doing that!

----------


## 3skulls

It's all a big conspiracy.

----------


## Recreation

I'm excited today (not overly) to officially join the invertebrate community. Unfortunately I could not join it in the way I desired (G.Pulchripes) but rather a D.Crocata. I found it while cleaning up under my sink and decided I'd try to catch it. It went without incident and now I have my first arachnid friend. 

I finally feel like I can post here.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-23-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'm excited today (not overly) to officially join the invertebrate community. Unfortunately I could not join it in the way I desired (G.Pulchripes) but rather a D.Crocata. I found it while cleaning up under my sink and decided I'd try to catch it. It went without incident and now I have my first arachnid friend. 
> 
> I finally feel like I can post here.


haha welcome to the community!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> It's all a big conspiracy.


Yea a scandal for sure, were all in on it dude. Call me Tricky :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: lmao

----------

_3skulls_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I'm excited today (not overly) to officially join the invertebrate community. Unfortunately I could not join it in the way I desired (G.Pulchripes) but rather a D.Crocata. I found it while cleaning up under my sink and decided I'd try to catch it. It went without incident and now I have my first arachnid friend. 
> 
> I finally feel like I can post here.


I'm a HUGE fan of true spiders! I had a pretty good collection going and even raised some babies. They were just taking up a lot of time I didn't have.  Now my house is covered in true spiders. 
If I find something really cool, I hold on to it a while. 
So welcome!!

And I'm watching you Mike... :p

----------


## BFE Pets

Nothing spectacular today but some much needed numbers! I got in 19 obt's, 20 c. darlingi, and 1 1" rose hair who sadly didnt make it.

crappy cell pics of my little escape artist.

the little obt that tried to beat feet on me.


the little c. darlingi that thought it could trick me. the little snot burrowed so fast I didnt think he went in the cup. so I opened it and started poking around and up my arm he came! so I had to play with him for a few! lol


and lastly my poor little freebie rose hair that didnt make it  :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

Place that rosea on some moist substrate. I had one that looked like that the other day. I poked around and she never moved. Let her sit for a couple of days and she molted. Doing great. 

I almost always let them mold up before I call them. 

About half way through the unpacking!
Couple pics so far. 

B&W


B. smithi 


Damon, those OBTs have some size!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-23-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-24-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-23-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Yeah I was stoked at the size vs the price!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Unpacking is now done!!

N. coloratovillosus


H. vonwirthi


H. maculata


A. urticans


B. smithi


No pics of these guys yet. 
 Euathlus sp red 
 Euathlus sp yellow 
 G. pulchripes 

I'll try and get some real pics of them soon. 

It was a good week! Thanks again MIke and Damon.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Ohhhh once those smithis get some size you may be getting a PM from me.... 

The nhandu chromatus are cool looking, those N. color's you got are similar right? I don't think i  know  about nhandus... NW terrestrials?

----------

_3skulls_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep they are NW from Brazil. 
They are really close but lack the red. 

The common name is Brazilian Black and Whites.  They look like little 8 legged battle tanks :p

That might be awhile on the smithi. They grow super slow. :p My bigger one is going on 2 years old and right around 2.5"

Easier said than done but I'm going to try and feed my tiny ones a couple times a week.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My mom seems like she's on board, just have to run it past my dad and then A Versicolor here I come!!

My mom wanted to know how often Versicolors (it any T for that matter) eat.

----------


## BFE Pets

Grrrr day late and a dollar short! Setting up at the expo and did my preshow walk around just in time to see some one buy a B. smithi 5" female for $100. I was like 30 seconds behind the guy. I would have scooped her up in a heartbeat!

----------


## BFE Pets

> My mom seems like she's on board, just have to run it past my dad and then A Versicolor here I come!!
> 
> My mom wanted to know how often Versicolors (it any T for that matter) eat.


I feed my babies every 3-4 days and my adults once a week.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

And .75" slings eat....what??  I told my mom crickets...anything else I can feed them?Specificlly  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

> And .75" slings eat....what??  I told my mom crickets...anything else I can feed them?Specificlly


Some of mine will eat meal worms. A lot of my bigger Ts love superworms, all kinds of roaches.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

There's not a specific thing that Versis really like, or is particular to their species??

----------


## 3skulls

Crickets and roaches

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> There's not a specific thing that Versis really like, or is particular to their species??


Well versis are arboreals and live in south america. Soooo unless you wanna raise flies and mosquitos to feed them, i'd go with crickets, roaches, or worms  :Wink:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-24-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

My versis both seem to really love mealworms, so much that the larger one didn't want to eat anything else for a while.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Not a bad day at the Columbus show today. I actually behaved and didn't bring anything home that I didn't take there. The wife traded for some different scorpion species she didn't have. We have been trying for months to get a table at the Cleveland show and it finally happened today! We were pre paying for next month and the promoter asked if we would like to bend at Cleveland tomorrow because they don't have a bug guy! As far as I know its just this once but its a foot in the door! I'm exhuasted so tomorrow should be fun!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-24-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good job Damon!
I would be the 4th bug guy at the shows around here. 3 is already 1 to many :/

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Hey any of you ever used bean beetles to feed slings? I grabbed a colture today to try them. They are about the same size as fruit flies but completely flightless. Very low maintenance and prolific breeders. I'm just worried about the nutritional value. I also got pinheads incase you all advised against using them.

----------


## Mike41793

I've never heard of them.

----------


## 3skulls

Same as Mike, never heard of them.

----------


## 3skulls

Callosobruchus maculatus?

Looks easy enough. I would love to find something really easy to feed the really small babies.  
Let us know how it goes. That's something I might look into.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

My A. geniculata molted, she's getting so purdy!



I just gave her enclosure a mist, her soil isn't that damp normally.

I'm curious about those beetles, never heard of em either.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-25-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-25-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Picked up some T's at the expo

A.versi
2 p.irminia
L.parahybona
N.coloratovillosus

----------

_3skulls_ (08-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-26-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I want a versi......



soon


soon  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

Show hasn't started yet and I've already spent $90 on spiders lol. Picked up a curly hair 2.5 inch, 1.5" red knee, and a 1.5" fire leg. The regular bug guy ended up making it  :Sad:  they still gave me a table so whatever

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Gotta start somewhere  :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I want a versi......
> 
> 
> 
> soon
> 
> 
> soon


Mines so cute like omg.

So tiny and he just scurries over your fingers. Im already in love.

----------


## 3skulls

I can't wait until my geniculata gets some size like that!

Sorting and cleaning the roaches today. It's taking forever.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> Mines so cute like omg.
> 
> So tiny and he just scurries over your fingers. Im already in love.



I demand pictures....

----------


## BFE Pets

Just got home from the show, which was a bust for us. But I did pick up a few things. I've gotta unpack every body and ill try to get some picks up later!

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-25-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

10 hours in the bug room today and I didn't get it all done :/

Most of the bigger vagans molted. They are getting their red rumps  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You were cleaning??

----------


## Mike41793

Got all the NC's. Hit traffic on the way back so instead of an hour and 20min it was like 2hr20min, it SUCKED! 

Gunna go full blown sweat shop tmrw after i get outta work to pack n ship them haha. Gunna pre cut the straws tonite. 


So teeeeeny!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-25-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-25-2013),_carlson_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> You were cleaning??


Probably more feeding, rehousing, and organizing than cleaning. You don't really have to clean T's.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Straws??

----------


## Mike41793

> Straws??


Yea they're so tiny you pack them individually in a piece of a drinking straw with moist paper towel plugs on both ends. I'll post pics tmrw when i do it

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

definite pinhead feeding for those guys??

----------


## 3skulls

Only cleaned and sorted the roach rack. The rest was feeding, watering and some transferring. 

Pinhead crickets are very small baby crickets, if that's what you were asking. (Never mind misread that)

Nice Mike! 
That's all I need, more tiny spiders :p
Sucks you hit traffic.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What does your roach setup look like?? (I'm guessing there's probably a thread for that somewhere lol)

----------


## Mike41793

Nah i don't do crickets, they'll get newborn dubias cut in half from me. 

Dubias are wicked easy. 
Plastic tub with holes in lid. Water dish, food dish, and eggcrates stood up vertically. I can take a pic of that tmrw too.

----------


## BFE Pets

ok so the cleveland expo was a total bust for us today. I sold a few slings but didnt sell a single gecko or snake  :Sad:  oh well I still had fun and bought a few things! 

I found a juvie euathlus sp red


a 2.5"-3" curly hair


And the fire leg I picked up. I only had 1 that I picked up at columbus yesterday so of course I grabbed 2 more today to make my ocd keep me from selling it.


and an unidentified pokie I snatched up! it was labeled P. regalis on the lid. I grabbed the other bug guy and asked him because it just didnt look like my regalis. he said it was a fringed which would be P. ornata, the guy changed the label to say that it was fringed. but I kept looking at it and I thought it was a stratia. so I picked up the 2 that was there and on the bottom of the cup said mysore. soooo. idk what the hell it is for sure. so if any of you can i.d. it that would be great!



of course once we got home my daughter decided she was taking my sp. red so I dont have it anymore lol


and I got this little girl on a steal! low expression Jungle

I honestly have no need for it but when a buddy says they'll let you have an ugly snake for $40 bucks just to cover the cost of his table you dont even look to see what it is. You just pay the man and laugh. its like buying a grab bag and going sweet I got a good one! lol

My mother in law decided that she was finally ready to hold her first snake! She picked a good one to be her first I think. lol shes come a long way in a short periond of time. she was so terrified of snakes not 3 months ago.


I know those last couple should be in a different thread but I decided to share it all here so enjoy them dag it!!!! lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-26-2013),_carlson_ (08-26-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon, ask Poec54 over on AB. He should be able to point you in the right direction on that ID. 
This might help. 


Man how old are you? I thought your kids were really young, more like 6-7 range. 

That's lame that the show sucked but looks like you picked up a few nice things. And good job with the mother in law!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I like my firelegs a lot, mines due to molt soon! 

I wish my dad was into T's, i'd swipe any of his like your daughter does lmao

EDIT: i asked him and he said hes got a 9y/o, 12y/o, and a 14y/o. I think thats the 12y/o bc he said shes the only one into T's. Hes an old man rich hahaha! :p

----------


## BFE Pets

Dag mikes nailed it 9, 12, and 14. The 12 y/o is the one that steals my Ts. Shes actually my step daughter but I claim her cuz we are pretty tight. I adopted the 14 y/o because her biological dad is a douche. The 9 y/o is my only biological child. I'm 36 so yeah I'm an old man Mike  :Razz:  ill still work most of you pups into the ground. Haha

----------


## BFE Pets

Thanks for the pokie poster Rich that'll help a bunch! im gonna try and get some better pics of them today to post on the i.d. thread on AB. I also managed to forget the pic of my new red knee last night so here it is. lol man these little guys and the fire legs are hair flicking little snots lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-26-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I thought I was the old man of the group :p

----------


## Mike41793

Poor damon in that house full of estrogen! O.o 

You're an old man but you could definitely still outwork me, i don't question that at all haha

EDIT: yea rich, the 12y/o is the bad ass one who we like bc she likes the T's, snakes and metal!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

\m/  :Very Happy:  \m/

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, not trying to tick anyone off, but in your opinion would it be better to order my first T from an online person or to get one at the Expo comin up in September??

----------


## BFE Pets

> So, not trying to tick anyone off, but in your opinion would it be better to order my first T from an online person or to get one at the Expo comin up in September??


Man you're not gonna make anyone mad about that! Whichever you wanna do. I'd check out what's online to get an idea of prices plus shipping and then wait til after the expo incase you find a deal there. Just ask lots of questions from who ever you buy from. Please support breeders not importers! Or you could pm Rich and have a versicolor mailed to you and find more at the expo. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-26-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I think it'd be either or. Just make sure when you go online you trust who you buy from, so check them out on the BOI. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Poor damon in that house full of estrogen! O.o 
> 
> You're an old man but you could definitely still outwork me, i don't question that at all haha
> 
> EDIT: yea rich, the 12y/o is the bad ass one who we like bc she likes the T's, snakes and metal!!


Shayla (my 12 y/o) says that obt has to have some color but not be an adult or the deals off and she'll tear the doll apart herself. Lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> Man you're not gonna make anyone mad about that! Whichever you wanna do. I'd check out what's online to get an idea of prices plus shipping and then wait til after the expo incase you find a deal there. Just ask lots of questions from who ever you buy from. Please support breeders not importers! Or you could pm Rich and have a versicolor mailed to you and find more at the expo. Lol


I have been PMing Rich...that's why I was concerned about seeming like a flake for talking with him and then asking here too lol

Im really paranoid bout stuff like that :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Got all the NC's. Hit traffic on the way back so instead of an hour and 20min it was like 2hr20min, it SUCKED! 
> 
> Gunna go full blown sweat shop tmrw after i get outta work to pack n ship them haha. Gunna pre cut the straws tonite. 
> 
> 
> So teeeeeny!


Omg!!! Soooo teeny n cute!!! What is it?? 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

If you find someone closer or find one at an expo, you save on shipping. 
I don't mind competing with other online dealers but the quote I gave you is what I paid for them.  
When I first got them I said I would give them to anyone who post here at that price :p

No one here is going to be mad.  I'm always happy to see people getting into the hobby. 

The spider hobby is like a big web (pun intended). As long as you buy from a good person/breeder, you're helping the whole hobby.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh Mike (I'm guessing you already know but) Nhandu can be some nasty hair kickers  :Smile: 

Same with Red Knees and Flame Legs Damon.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Omg!!! Soooo teeny n cute!!! What is it?? 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Nhandu chromatus Brazilian red and whites

----------


## carlson

Damon your a FF?? I didn't know that.  Im in last year of fire science degree got all my certifications already. Jus no paid openings in my town at moment. My chaco has made such a tunnel set up now I never see her ha, has a big open spot by the acrylic I can drop the roach down the hole an she attacks there. But then she has a hide hole I cant see into that chills in the middle. An water dish has become MIA idk what the hell, I cleared it out the other day came back an everything was changed to reburry an move the cap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha carlson, give her a few more months. Them you'll know you have a spider :p

----------


## carlson

> Haha carlson, give her a few more months. Them you'll know you have a spider :p


Haha leg span is little bigger than a bottle cap now. Abdomen is big an dark so hope a molt is on the way! Way bigger than first went in tho haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Oh wow! She is getting some size.

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon your a FF?? I didn't know that.  Im in last year of fire science degree got all my certifications already. Jus no paid openings in my town at moment. My chaco has made such a tunnel set up now I never see her ha, has a big open spot by the acrylic I can drop the roach down the hole an she attacks there. But then she has a hide hole I cant see into that chills in the middle. An water dish has become MIA idk what the hell, I cleared it out the other day came back an everything was changed to reburry an move the cap.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


lol nope not a FF. im a roughneck. I work on an oil rig. My avatar pic is of the Belle Vernon, PA FF carring what was left of my bp's out after my house burnt down in 2010. Those guys have all my respect. not a snake person in the lot of them and yet they were still willing to put their lives on the line for my pets! I lost 15k in animals and supplies that day and that was the least of it. My family all made it out and 6 of my bp's. the rest was a total loss. ;( thats where this forum name came from H.ouse O.f F.ire R.eptiles. When I went legit and got a business license we went with BFE Pets and Supply because we were starting to move on to all kinds of exotics not just reptiles.

----------

_carlson_ (08-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> lol nope not a FF. im a roughneck. I work on an oil rig. My avatar pic is of the Belle Vernon, PA FF carring what was left of my bp's out after my house burnt down in 2010. Those guys have all my respect. not a snake person in the lot of them and yet they were still willing to put their lives on the line for my pets! I lost 15k in animals and supplies that day and that was the least of it. My family all made it out and 6 of my bp's. the rest was a total loss. ;( thats where this forum name came from H.ouse O.f F.ire R.eptiles. When I went legit and got a business license we went with BFE Pets and Supply because we were starting to move on to all kinds of exotics not just reptiles.


Wow man, that's horrible. Thank goodness your family came through okay.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Oh wow! She is getting some size.


Yep eatting good too just likes to hide from me is all ha.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

I'm pretty pissed right now. Missed the post office because they closed at 4:30 instead of 5pm like i thought. I bought 65 NC's. As i packed rich and damon's 25/each i found 3 empty cups. So instead of 15 for myself i've only got 12. And i havent checked those cups yet so i'm hoping all them have a T in them at least. Idk if they died or the guy just messed up or what, but thats annoying. I got them for a great deal so i'm not losing much money, but it bothers me that i didn't get what i paid for.  :Mad:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks Mike. Some people just suck!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Shayla (my 12 y/o) says that obt has to have some color but not be an adult or the deals off and she'll tear the doll apart herself. Lol


I'd just like everyone to know that i'm being passively aggressively negotiated with by a little girl and i'm losing... 

Tell shayla to slow her roll! i'll be scoping T's out at the expo in NH, and like 2 weeks before that in anaheim. It might not be an obt. If shes anything like her daddy then i know she likes all types of T's haha

EDIT: how many of the NC's has she claimed already lol?

----------


## Mike41793

> That sucks Mike. Some people just suck!


Yea. He seemed like a pretty cool guy. I'm sure it was an honest mistake, but still, annoying.

----------


## 3skulls

Take a guess at sex. Mine will be below. 

< Rear ---- front >



So this is the molt from my P. cambridgei from weeks ago. She cleaned house last night and put it right beside her door for me. 

My guess is female. In person I can make out a flap.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> Take a guess at sex. Mine will be below. 
> 
> < Rear ---- front >
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the molt from my P. cambridgei from weeks ago. She cleaned house last night and put it right beside her door for me. 
> 
> My guess is female. In person I can make out a flap.


I cant tell at all from those pics lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha made this on my phone. 
Yeah it's hard to tell in the pics.

----------


## BFE Pets

> I'd just like everyone to know that i'm being passively aggressively negotiated with by a little girl and i'm losing... 
> 
> Tell shayla to slow her roll! i'll be scoping T's out at the expo in NH, and like 2 weeks before that in anaheim. It might not be an obt. If shes anything like her daddy then i know she likes all types of T's haha
> 
> EDIT: how many of the NC's has she claimed already lol?


lmao! I told her what ya said. she says she'll get her list of what would be acceptable here shortly!

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha made this on my phone. 
> Yeah it's hard to tell in the pics.


Yea no, i knew what i was looking at for the most part. Its just too blurry for me to really tell. Sorry lol

----------


## Mike41793

> lmao! I told her what ya said. she says she'll get her list of what would be acceptable here shortly!


i'm getting her a list too! balfouri's and I. mira's! Lotssss of balfouris!!!!

----------


## BFE Pets

I had mentioned bean beetles yesterday and I found some info on them. looks like what I have are all juveniles. however the adults are only about 2.5 mm so still smaller than a new dubia. i'm going to divide up one of the colonies that I bought and grow several more hopefully.

http://beanbeetles.org/handbook/

----------


## BFE Pets

> i'm getting her a list too! balfouri's and I. mira's! Lotssss of balfouris!!!!


she wont have those for a long time!!! she cant have them until I have them! and I wont share those! lol

----------


## 3skulls

Damon you have no idea (maybe you do) how much I'm hoping they work. 

I just killed off a couple hundred adult male dubia. I'm hoping they will take the thighs as a meal. Getting pinheads once a month isn't going to cut it. Cutting up crickets is no fun and I don't want to order 1000 online and waste over half of them.

----------


## Mike41793

Are bean beetles enough food for babies tho? I mean like a good percentage of nutrients and stuff?

----------


## 3skulls

I would think they would be better than FFFs

----------


## Mike41793

I'd be interested!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

how big do these beetles get??

are they big enough to feed 3/4" slings??

----------


## 3skulls

I'm going to start a Blatta lateralis colony.  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

dont worry Mike i've already got a starter colony with your name on it. one for Rich too just hope it works out! i'm stoked about them. it seriously cut my sling feeding time in half. if they work out i'll for sure be selling them down the road! 

Rich I just shot a pm to someone on AB about a turkish roach colony! if they answer back i'd be happy to split it with you guys. Best deal i've seen on them they want $37 shipped for a 1000 and I got the wife to agree that the roaches would be better for us than buying crickets! and they lay eggs and the nymphs are about the same size as a 1/8 cricket. and the adults are about the same size as a 1" cricket! 

as far as feeding a 3/4" they should be able to take dubia nymphs or 1/8 crickets no trouble. I havent had the bean beetles long enough to know what the adults look like but that link says they get about 3mm

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Any major differences between dubias and turkish roaches? 

Yea if those bean beetles are easy then i'd rather feed just one of them instead of having to cutup dubias lol. 

Damon i TOLD you roaches were way easier than crickets! Lol

----------


## Mike41793

Dude damon the other irminia molted. Did she even look pre molt to you? I'll get better pics tmrw but teaser pic:


My obt molted too. Her cup is really webbed up but i shined the flashlight in and was like "wow shes looking REALLY orange..." I'm happy. Her first molt with me since i got her from richypoo. I'll try and get a pic of her tmrw too. 

Meph, i'll get the dubia pics tmrw for you too, i didn't forget.  I was in a real rush to get those T's out today (and failed lol) but i'll take pics showing the straw packing too. My back crapped out after being hunched over concentrating on packing all those T's.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-26-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-26-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Dude damon the other irminia molted. Did she even look pre molt to you? I'll get better pics tmrw but teaser pic:
> 
> 
> My obt molted too. Her cup is really webbed up but i shined the flashlight in and was like "wow shes looking REALLY orange..." I'm happy. Her first molt with me since i got her from richypoo. I'll try and get a pic of her tmrw too. 
> 
> Meph, i'll get the dubia pics tmrw for you too, i didn't forget.  I was in a real rush to get those T's out today (and failed lol) but i'll take pics showing the straw packing too. My back crapped out after being hunched over concentrating on packing all those T's.


no and she never quit eating either unless she didnt eat for you. man i love how they look after a molt!

----------


## BFE Pets

> Any major differences between dubias and turkish roaches? 
> 
> Yea if those bean beetles are easy then i'd rather feed just one of them instead of having to cutup dubias lol. 
> 
> Damon i TOLD you roaches were way easier than crickets! Lol


just size and color far as I know but havent looked into it real hard yet. The wife is the one that didnt want the roaches! I had a colony of giant hissers! she didnt like them so I got rid of them.

----------


## carlson

Speaking of mailing roaches do you tell fedex that what your mailing?? Or no lol. I gotta get a new box for you rich then see what I can round into containers theres a good amout think anoter female dropped babies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, do you clean/clear out the web at any time during the Spider's life, or does it stick around like the bedding??

And are there any pieces of equipment I should get for my T??  Long tweezers obviously...

----------


## 3skulls

Carlson, don't ask, don't tell :p

Mike, the main things are size, speed, and the lats drop egg cases, dubia suck them back up. Lats, the males can fly. Dubia the males flutter when falling. 
Looks like you need a substrate for the lats (I'm guessing for the egg cases)

I'm still reading up on them. I'm only wanting the lats for the smaller babies.

----------

_carlson_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> So, do you clean/clear out the web at any time during the Spider's life, or does it stick around like the bedding??
> 
> And are there any pieces of equipment I should get for my T??  Long tweezers obviously...


I'll pull molts of left over food out of the webs but I never rip down the web (unless transferring)
A few tools I use:
Long tweezers 
Small tweezers 
LED flashlight
LED head lamp when I need 2 hands
I have metal skewers I have shaped into different hooks 
Different size paintbrushes 
A few spray bottles
A feeding syringe I use to water

Oh and Mike, a few of my OBTs have molted too! I need to transfer them all soon :o
Man I really love OBTs.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Paintbrushes??

And some of the caresheets I read said you use a water bowl with marbles in it so they can get out....

Do you actually use the syringe to squirt the water into the spider's mouth??

----------


## 3skulls

I drill holes near water bowls. Then I can water with the syringe without having to open the enclosure. 

A paintbrush is used to help nudge your T to move. Or to test to see what kind of mood its in. A soft brush won't hurt them.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Mike here's Shalya's partial list of what she would except. all under 2" preferably. H. Incei gold, A. franki, versicolor, obt, peacock spider, and any of the Chilean dwarfs except sp red cause she has one already. lol I had to make her shorten the list because she wasnt looking at the prices of stuff and she was listing P. metalicas and some hard to find stuff that cost a fortune. lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

One more tool i've found useful in addition to what rich listed: an antenna off an old broken radio. It can be used to prod spiders like what you'd use the paint brush for or just rearrange stuff in the enclosures. The reason why i like it is because its an antenna so the length is adjustable. When i'm doing stuff in the smaller cups i make it shorter and in bigger enclosures just make it longer. 

Yea rich i'm gunna transfer my obt to a smaller cube. Not sure if i wanna give him a more arboreal or more burrowing setup... I really like the tunnel my meridionalis has made in her cube. I need more ceratogyrus!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I was going to go a bit more arboreal with my OBTs but... I think they are happier with a deeper substrate and lots of anchor points. 

Making more of  a sheet web over a burrow.  All the sac mates to yours have pulled down all webbing and have gone underground.

----------


## BFE Pets

I could be way off on this but what i've noticed with my obt's is they burrow when they are about to molt. most of my slings are burrowed and the ones that have recently come back out are rocking fresh exoskeletons. 

So here's what i've got going on with my bean beetles so far.... I purchased 2 cultures. I used one and fed approximately 150 slings. the other one I divided into 10 starter cultures of 20-25 beetles each. The starter cultures wont be touched or sold until I see eggs on the beans. which from what i'm reading can take up to 7 weeks but normally you should see reproduction at about 4 weeks when using adult beetles. The original cultures both have hundreds of eggs that I can see and at least 50 beetles each. if what I witnessed today was actually mating then the males tend to be slightly larger than the females. If they are indeed mature and mating then the largest adults that i have seen are very comparable to fruit fly adults. the mature males can fly but i've only had one actually do anything more than flutter back down to the beans. These things are 100 times easier to use than fruit flies or even pinheads. I'm hoping the cultures take off and I can use them on a regular basis without buying them! I will keep you guys posted on them.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If I or we can find a way to cut feeding time down, I can get 100s more  :Very Happy: 


I think the B. lats will help a ton. 
They are more "icky" looking on the roach front.  

The beetles will be awesome. If they work, that might be something I can sell at the pet stores along side with the dubia.

----------


## BFE Pets

> If I or we can find a way to cut feeding time down, I can get 100s more 
> 
> 
> I think the B. lats will help a ton. 
> They are more "icky" looking on the roach front.  
> 
> The beetles will be awesome. If they work, that might be something I can sell at the pet stores along side with the dubia.


 :Razz:  I was thinking about setting out beetles at the shows maybe 1/2 price with the purchase of a sling. Cultures retail at the shows for $8. I'm kinda stoked about the B. lats too. I can't wait to not smell crickets! And they seem like the perfect replacement!

----------


## 3skulls

No one has ever had them down here. I'm looking for stuff to add thy others don't have. 
Like I said, I would be the 4th bug guy. The shows just aren't big enough  :Sad:

----------


## MarkS

I used to have bean beetles and kept them going for about a year before letting the culture die out.  They're  kind of a feast or famine type of bug.  The adult been beetle doesn't feed, they're entire purpose is to mate and die which they do over the course of about 7-14 days.  Then you have a container of black eyed peas sitting on the shelf and taking up space for about 6 weeks until one day you find it crawling with about a billion new bean beetles (which will only live for another 7-14 days so you better feed them off quick) I found it hard to synchronize my cultures so that I had beetles hatching out all the time so usually I had nothing to feed off for weeks at a time.  They're a good supplement but certainly not a replacement for other bugs.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

good to know thanks MarkS! I just got some and trying them out. 

Rich: sounds like its time to move! lol or maybe buy out 1 or 2 of the other bug guys.  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

I was thinking you and Mike could come in and tell everyone, this town isn't big enough for yous. :p

----------


## BFE Pets

GBB's are here!!!  :Dance:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I was thinking you and Mike could come in and tell everyone, this town isn't big enough for yous. :p


I'll round up my gang!  :Razz: 



We'll clear that town! (clint eastwood whistle)

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha look at Mike in the front there :p

GBBs!! So freaking cool looking  :Smile:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> GBB's are here!!!




is that one of those straw things??

----------


## BFE Pets

> is that one of those straw things??


yes they came straw packed and I had just chased it out onto my hand!

----------


## Mike41793

> I'll round up my gang! 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll clear that town! (clint eastwood whistle)


The guy on the left looks like walter white from breaking bad haha

----------


## BFE Pets

That guy on the left is me. the one next to me is my dad, the one on the right was a friend, and the kid is my nephew. Thats a wedding pic. best man, groomsman, and ring bearer. even the ring bearer was packing heat along with the preacher. lol we had a western themed wedding. the guys rode in on horses and the women came in on a 1947 john deere pulling a hay wagon. Bet you guys didnt have me pinned as a cowboy/redneck. lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013),_carlson_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Gives new meaning to: "There's a snake in my boot"....in your case there might be  :Very Happy:

----------


## BFE Pets

> Gives new meaning to: "There's a snake in my boot"....in your case there might be


lmao! i've actually used that line well before toy story was ever a thought!!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man I thought that was an old pic you pulled off the net :p

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha I'm the old man of the group remember :o we had an awesome photographer. That wasn't one of the best. He got some great pics of me riding during the reception.

----------


## Mike41793

Damon is walter white!!!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon! Keep it clean, this is a family site. 
:p

Haha Mike. Good job.

----------


## Mike41793

> Damon! Keep it clean, this is a family site. 
> :p
> 
> Haha Mike. Good job.


Dude he drills for a living, what do you expect?! 

Don't they look so similar!!!??

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

You guys are rotten!  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

dubia molting.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-27-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> dubia molting.


Oh baby, take it off! Take it all off!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

*shivers* ...whats creepier than a roach? ....a freshly molted white roach.....

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Damon, those GBBs look adorable! Pm me how much  :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

> Damon, those GBBs look adorable! Pm me how much 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Someone has GBB fever!

----------


## 3skulls

Well We broke down and did a FB page. 
I don't use FB personally and have no friends. So I'm counting on you guys to come like me :p

www.facebook.com/creatureaddiction 

 :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (08-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I'm number one! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im number two!! The big deuce lol.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Awe... Thanks guys :o

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Number 3 :-)

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm not on FB or I'd like you :p

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You guys are the best!

----------


## BFE Pets

Liked!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Doing yard week, ran into this little guy. 

And when I went to put him back, he webbed down to the ground from my hand! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How would I know what to feed wild spiders I might catch??

----------


## Mike41793

Meph i didnt get a chance to take straw pics but damon pretty much showed you how they work. Heres a pic of my roach bin tho. Simple: egg crates, food bowl, water bowl. 


Adult female dubia. They cant bite. 


Molted P. irminia:




OBT that you can sorta see, molted out same time as the irminia a few days ago.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-28-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013),Louie (08-28-2013),MarkS (08-28-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

OBT's webbed up cup. Its kinda messy bc i was poking around trying to convince him to come out on top so i could get a good pic of him. He didn't want anything to do with cooperating lol


G. pulchra taking down a roach:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good find Kodie!

That irminia is looking good Mike. 
Has your little OBT started webbing yet? 
My little guys have some good webbing going now.

----------


## Mike41793

> Has your little OBT started webbing yet? 
> My little guys have some good webbing going now.


Oh yea, him and the pederseni have. The darlingis i got from damon are NUTS with the webbing. I was thinking i put them in too big of cups but they already made themselves burrows and webbed the whole cups. I noticed both my obts make tunnels around the outside walls and make piles of webs in the middle of the cups lol

----------


## 3skulls

Mine do the same thing.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon did you get any B. lats? That guy never mailed me back. 
I'm going to look for someone else. :/

I have 3 new racks coming in for the dubia. I'm ready to take it to another level :p Hoping to pick up a couple more stores.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Meph i didnt get a chance to take straw pics but damon pretty much showed you how they work. Heres a pic of my roach bin tho. Simple: egg crates, food bowl, water bowl. 
> 
> 
> Adult female dubia. They cant bite. 
> 
> 
> Molted P. irminia:
> 
> 
> ...


Mike thats a fab lookin irminia!! Howd you catch her out?? Mine always dashes into her burrow when i peek in.

sent from my incubator

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damon did you get any B. lats? That guy never mailed me back. 
> I'm going to look for someone else. :/
> 
> I have 3 new racks coming in for the dubia. I'm ready to take it to another level :p Hoping to pick up a couple more stores.


No the person on AB never got back to me.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Just got an answer about B lats. He's out of town won't be back til next week he can ship then. So ill have roaches when I get home.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

P. cambridgei  :Smile: 


Oh and a wolf I just found. 


Missing some legs  :Sad:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Lampropelma violaceopes  are in!!

Omg I'm really excited about these.  :Smile: 


I'm standing in the lobby at work with this guy down in my shirt. :o 
Had to wait until she ran back out.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Wow they're bigger than I thought they would be! What instar are they?

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I thought 3i but they are huge! 

They are quick.

----------


## 3skulls

Mike, no package yet  :Sad:  
I freaking hate USPS

----------


## BFE Pets

I got Mike's delivery this morning  :Smile:  well Monica did

- - - Updated - - -

I got Mike's delivery this morning  :Smile:  well Monica did

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike, no package yet  
> I freaking hate USPS


Should be there soon, damon got his.

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike thats a fab lookin irminia!! Howd you catch her out?? Mine always dashes into her burrow when i peek in.
> 
> sent from my incubator


Shes still relatively new so doesn't have it too webbed up yet. I just coax them out into the open to get pics of them.

----------


## 3skulls

The mail has already came today. :/

----------


## BFE Pets

Rich call your post office! Sometimes the priority stuff shows up there after your delivery guy takes off on his route. You can have someone pick it up or they will delivery it tomorrow! I've had that happen 2x already this month

----------


## 3skulls

Express already came too :p 
Says they are in St. Paul. I think they got on the wrong truck. :/

----------


## Mike41793

> Express already came too :p 
> Says they are in St. Paul. I think they got on the wrong truck. :/


Thats no good. I think i packed them pretty well though so they should be ok. Lmk how you make out with them. 

Hey, i forgot to mention this but one of you guys will get a straw with an X on it. That T was missing a passenger side leg. I honestly packed them all up and put them in cups and forgot who ended up getting that guy. Damon, let your wife know in case she gets that one lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I really wish they had better tracking. 
Only part I'm worried about is that its very hot here. But looks like they went Northwest.  I would say USPS messes up on about 70% of my packages. 

I did get my business cards in today.  :Smile:

----------

_carlson_ (08-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-29-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

How do i ship fedex? Maybe i ought to look into that for next time lol.

----------


## 3skulls

I have a FedEx office place right down the street from the house. 
I signed up for an account online. I just have to print a label and drop it off. 

They mess up too but its nothing like USPS. 
USPS lost a package one time. I had to call them about 10 times and they never found it. They said they would call me, email me and they never did. Showed up at work on a Saturday. So I took it in to get my shipping cost back. They told me the sender would have to get it then send it to me. What a PITA! 

I wonder why they lost a billion dollars last year. 

We all need to move into a big compound and just trade T back and forth :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-29-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Charles Manson had a compound too...

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I'm NOT drinking the kool aide!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-29-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-29-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Sorry Rich I got the handicap one! Haha. 
Mike 3 of them molted in the straws!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

My one and only chance to start a Tarantula Cult and you guys shoot it down. 

All the L. violaceopes are transferred and safe! 


These guys are going to be really cool. Really leggy and big  :Smile: 

A few of these are going in my personal collection for sure.

----------


## Mike41793

> Sorry Rich I got the handicap one! Haha. 
> Mike 3 of them molted in the straws!


Awesome! Yea take good care of that one lil one with the missing leg. I felt bad for him and thought about keeping him but was in the packing zone and knew one of you would help him out. 

I think thats them going into 3rd instar... Not positive though. 

Rich, that container looks HUGE for that lil spider lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Your compoun comment made me think....

It seems like y'all are getting TONS of spiders at a time...is there a high mortality rate, or are you getting them to trade/sell later??

It just blows my mind when I hear about "I just got 25 slings" lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

2 molts and the leg should be back to normal. 

I don't like to buy spiders unless I'm getting them in groups. I'm ruined :o
At smaller sizes you will loose some. 
I would guess that 1 out of 100 might die on me. But when working in high numbers its just bound to happen now and again. That's why they have 100s in a sac. 

Mike
It's a 1/2 gallon jar. A little room to move around but these grow quick and get big. 
The less transfers I have to do the better. I have my pederseni in them as well.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So should I buy more than one if I get one at the expo (or from you for that matter)??

----------


## BFE Pets

They will do fine. I've got a couple with a leg or two missing.

I may need some advice on caring for 1st instar babies. I'm working on a deal for some C. fasciatums! I've never cared for any that young and don't wanna screw it up! I normally wouldn't go for any that young but obese offered a few as freebies on a breeder loan so I figured if I'm already gonna have some inlay as well get some more! Lol

Anyone know where to get some goliath bird eater slings or small juvies at a fair price?

----------


## BFE Pets

> So should I buy more than one if I get one at the expo (or from you for that matter)??


If you buy slings its never a bad idea to get more than 1 incase something happens then you aren't as bummed out about it cause you still have one. Lol. Most of us at highly addicted and buy bulk lots to sell and trade so we can afford to grow our personal collections without spending a fortune. Most people that buy slings aren't coining to just have 1 they are getting them for the same reasons as us or to grow them up in hopes to one day breed them. That's just my opinion.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Buying one is fine. Hell I only had one for 20 years before I went nuts. :o

1i you'll need to make an incubator and keep them together until they molt to 2i

I have pics in this thread somewhere with the A. hentzi. 

Pretty much two deli cups full of coconut fiber. Place those on top of 6-7 layers of paper towels in a 6q tub with a lid. Spray everything down really good.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## carlson

First time molting out in the open. Least it better just be molting!haha ill try getting a pic afterward
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I have a month before the expo, so I'm trying to get my "spiders in a row" :Very Happy: 

What should I be looking for in a spider guy at the expo??  I don't want to buy from a weirdo or anything...

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome carlson!!
98% on their back its a molt. Keep us update.  Man she has been busy :p and thanks for the like. 

Meph, look for someone that looks like he/she knows what's going on. Some reptile guys only have spiders from a trade and don't know much about them.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Awesome carlson!!
> 98% on their back its a molt. Keep us update.  Man she has been busy :p and thanks for the like. 
> 
> Meph, look for someone that looks like he/she knows what's going on. Some reptile guys only have spiders from a trade and don't know much about them.


O she has been beyond busy that goes down to the big opening I can see into where eatting happens lol then there is a small tunnel going to who knows where an thats where she normally chills. Likes to hide so was a suprise seeing her molt there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Are terrestrial species usually kept in a solid block of substrate like that??

----------


## 3skulls

That Chaco has a degree in engineering   :Very Happy:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Are terrestrial species usually kept in a solid block of substrate like that??


Yea you wanna give them plenty of dirt. I gave my C. meridionalis like 6" of dirt in her 7" cube. She made her burrow in a corner all the way to the bottom.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Are red-knees terestrial too??
The one at the pet store only has about 1" of dirt in the bottom, and a dried piece of leaf material...

And versicolors are arboreal??

----------


## Mike41793

> Are red-knees terestrial too??
> The one at the pet store only has about 1" of dirt in the bottom, and a dried piece of leaf material...
> 
> And versicolors are arboreal??


Not all terrestrials burrow tho. Some make their own burrows, some use what's available. It depends on the species but also on the individual T's too sometimes. 

Versis are 100% arboreal. I've never seen mine touch the floor of its vial. They're great webbers.

EDIT: there are arboreals, terrestrials, and fossorial. Arboreals don't really touch the ground much, fossorials don't really climb and are obligate burrowers, terrestrials are kinda in between. They burrow/use what's available. If u give a red knee a leaf, it might web it as a hide. It also might decide that it hates that leaf and wants to build itself a burrow into the dirt. You never know lol. 

While were on this topic, the Epephobus genus were supposed to be burrowers i thought? My blue fangs and emeralds are terrestrial and just chill on top of the substrate which they webbed up. What's up with that?!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

B. vagans and B. boehmei are both terrestrials and from the same genus. My vagans used the burrow i made for it in the cup. Didn't really expand on it too much except added some webbing. Just chilled in a hole that i made for it lol. My boehmei has built itself a ton of tunnels. I just put it in a cup with dirt and a water dish and he took it upon himself to do all the re-arranging and stuff. Same genus, two very distinct personalities lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

So guys, I've recently started having some mold growth in some of my enclosures, especially my A. geniculata. I've scraped it out but it returns. There's a lot of ventilation. I know you guys have mentioned springtails and isopods, what would you guys recommend?

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

We can label them but they don't have to follow that label :p
My arboreal irminia live underground. 

Coleslaw, how big is it? 
I have one getting close to an inch and keep it on the dryer side.  Mist it once a week and gave her a bottle cap. 

If its smaller in a vial I would just change the whole thing out.
Springtails and isopods need it to be pretty wet to live.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

And Mike, the package is now in Louisville! I'm hoping it makes it here today.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Yep molt all done! She had made a little hammock there I couldn't see. Dosnt really web anything up other than that little spot. Just a digger haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So how will you get the molt out since she was underground??

----------


## carlson

> So how will you get the molt out since she was underground??


She molted out in the open this time.  The others are down there somewhere

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's awesome carlson. 
Chacos just kinda web as they go. Just some thin silk. When my comes out for a visit there will be a very thin layer on my hand. 

If she is starting to molt out in the open she might start hanging out more. But it sounds like she has a nice little burrow for now :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Pics or it didnt happen nicky

----------


## BFE Pets

I've gotta quit reading this thread while I'm at work.  :Sad:  I wanna go home and visit my Ts. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man the L. violaceopes  already had fangs full of substrate last night. I can't wait to get home and see what they have made.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Package is here. Looked in on a few and they look ok. 

I'll get some pics up tonight. 

Thanks Mike!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I got to watch my fireleg build a tunnel a couple nights before I came to work.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are such hard little workers.

----------


## Mike41793

I forgot to show you guys this awhile ago. Something really neat i noticed. Anyone play black ops 2? 

The one map, yemen:


Zoomed in pic:


SOCOTRA FREAKIN ISLAND 

I want a bunch of balfouris. Yemen, Oman and Black Ops will be their names!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha dork ! 

:p

I have my name in a few spots for some and always looking my friend. 

Most of my list is almost complete!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

I play BO2 lol. An molt  and the big hole you can kinda see in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Must be nice to have time to play video games! Dang youngins! Lol

----------


## Mike41793

> Must be nice to have time to play video games! Dang youngins! Lol


Maybe if you didn't have a million T's to take care of you could play too lmao

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Maybe if you didn't have a million T's to take care of you could play too lmao


Haha not quite a million yet but I'm pretty sure between my wish list and my ocd ill end up with around 300 just in my personal collection. Between work and working at home and having teenagers to keep up with there's no rest for the wicked!

----------


## BFE Pets

Wait a minute Mike.. who are you to give anyone crap about how many Ts they have? You've bought like 20+ just this month for your collection. Hahaha :p what's your count up to now? Think I'm at 81 for my collection and around 200 slings in the forsale/trade bin. Lol

----------


## Mike41793

> Wait a minute Mike.. who are you to give anyone crap about how many Ts they have? You've bought like 20+ just this month for your collection. Hahaha :p what's your count up to now? Think I'm at 81 for my collection and around 200 slings in the forsale/trade bin. Lol


I got 10 or 12 NC's but i'm raising them to trade, i only want 1 for myself. 

Besides them i got 15 in my personal collection.

I get doubles of ones slawfacekilla doesn't have so we can trade. Not all them Ts are mine :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Sure likely story. Lol  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

Sounds like a case for Animal Hoarders.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013),_Kodieh_ (08-30-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What is the standard way to feed tarantulas??

At the pet store they recommended putting 6 crickets in the cage with the tarantula along with a piece of lettuce (so the crickets don't die) and just letting it hunt...

Is this good advice or bad??

----------


## 3skulls

One roach a week. 

2-3 crickets a week. 

All depends on what you are feeding. An adult LP or blondi will take in large amounts. 

Putting food in for the prey is going to lead to mold and gnats.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I remove prey after 24 hours if uneaten!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The LVs work quick.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Saw this bottle today; do you think it would make a good enclosure for my versicolor sling??

----------


## 3skulls

Personally I would want something with a wider mouth. That way you could get down their easier. 
When it would be time to transfer, it might suck trying to get in there. 

Mike these guys are tiny! 
A few of mine also molted. 


I sexed this molt as a girl. 



:p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Wow I need your eyes if you can do that! Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Damon- i'm not lying! Ask her! Lol. 

Meph- nah i wouldn't use that for the same reason rich said. And bc its too big for them. My versi is a slow grower

Rich- glad they got their safely! Yea, they're really tiny. That's probably only 3i for them. I gotta check and see if any of mine ate their roach halves!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-31-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

All alive and happy, transferred and labeled.  :Smile: 

Crazy how big these guys will be one day. 

Thanks again Mike.

----------


## Mike41793

My pleasure rich, glad they all made it! 

I'm really glad i decided to use the styrofoam this time. That mighta been what saved them! O.O

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So... I have just about completed my wish list. Still a few things that I don't have but have my name on when sacs hatch. 

What's #1 on everyone's wish list?
(besides P. metallica)

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

A. Versicolor

Then GBB

Then we'll see :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

rich you keep adding more to my wishlist lmao. All of you do lol. 

I want more baboons!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

My mind don't work like that. I can't just put 1 at the top. I want a lot of different ones all for different reasons. I'm loving a lot of dwarf species right now though.  I honestly can't come up with just 1 that I gotta have.  :Sad:  I want a bunch!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Yea same lol. 

"Baboons" is a pretty general statement haha. Specifically more ceratogyrus!
If i had to pick just one right now i'd probably say a balfouri though. I'm currently pretty obsessed with them. I can't wait for the pederseni i got from rich to gain some size. I wanna see how i like keeping pokies. If its cool enough then i'll think about expanding and getting some of the more expensive ones.

----------


## BFE Pets

So far all of my pokies are fraidy cats. You pick up their enclosure and they bolt to their hides. I still wouldn't stick my hand in there but they aren't anywhere near as evil as I thought they would be. The wife wants balfouri something awful. Lol I'm looking into reciefes. Don't know if that's spelled correctly but pretty sure its close. Lol I'm just watching for deals on Ts I want when I think I've found the best price I'm gonna find I jump on it.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I want some more Baboons for sure.

I. mira 

I think I would like to expand my Psalmopoeus and Poecilotheria.
Wouldn't mind some Xenesthis

Also starting to look at Chilobrachys - Mike look into these  :Very Happy:  (that should add a few lines to the list)
Looking for a going price at a 3"  Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I have a poss. trade but have no idea what they go for. 

Ephebopus

Not sure what I would put as #1

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I want some more Baboons for sure.
> 
> I. mira 
> 
> I think I would like to expand my Psalmopoeus and Poecilotheria.
> Wouldn't mind some Xenesthis
> 
> Also starting to look at Chilobrachys - Mike look into these  (that should add a few lines to the list)
> Looking for a going price at a 3"  Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I have a poss. trade but have no idea what they go for. 
> ...


I. miras are also high up on my baboon list. 

I'm good with my irminia and pederseni for now before i expand into more of either one of those genus. Pokies have such SICK patterns and colors, i hope i enjoy them. 

The X. immanis i think is one i liked... Could be thinking of something else but its from the amazon and purple? 

Chilobrachys... They're fossorial, asian Ts? Like it pretty humid? Idk much about any of them. I'll go check them out. 

No more ephebopus for me until my EM and BF start eating better and get some size. I'm not too crazy about them right now. The adults look sweet though so i'll still keep them for awhile.

----------


## Mike41793

Another baboon on my list:
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/pic.ph...rofulva-female

I like P. lugardi's and I wanna add a couple Augacephalus species too. :p

Checkout tarantula canada's gallery, they have a lot of good pics.

----------

_3skulls_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I just know the Chilos are crazy and like to web like mad. I need to look more into them for sure. Some of the best webbers over GBBs and OBTs

Yeah the X. immanis, Colombian Lesser Black. They look awesome but dont know much about them.


Damon, speaking of dwarfs. I saw it the other day but now I can't remember the name (I hope I wasnt dreaming) There is a species thats pretty much a dwarf GBB.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Ehhhh, they aren't that cool looking though. Maybe one just for the webbing, kinda like my one avic lol. Will have to decide on my favorite chilo lol

----------


## 3skulls

They don't have to look cool, with all that webbing you'll never see it anyway :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

yea true i guess i didnt think about it like that haha

----------

_3skulls_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Baboons??

----------


## Mike41793

Skulls was talking about wishlists so i decided to think about it and write down one. 

Some of these i'm more serious about wanting and some not as much. I just liked the look when i saw them so sometime in the future i may want one. Some i definitely want though. The only one i left off is M. balfouri because they're on a whole other level of want!! :p 




I'm definitely not wanting anymore pokies until my pederseni gets some size but those are the ones i liked when i looked through all of them. Don't particularly want anymore avics right now either but the urticans are neat looking.  :Good Job:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

So far, my wishlist is rather short...
A.pupurea
GBB
P.metallica
G.sp.maule
Goliath pinktoe(forgot the latin name)

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

> So far, my wishlist is rather short...
> A.pupurea
> GBB
> P.metallica
> G.sp.maule
> Goliath pinktoe(forgot the latin name)
> 
> sent from my incubator


You saw Pet Center USA had gbb's for $25 right?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Skulls, she's around 1.5", I'm gonna try switching her substrate out. 

Noooope Mike's lying, he's a tarantula hoarder, he's just using me as an excuse! :p

I already got the P. metallica haha! I have so many I want lol. Some that come to mind... balflouri, G. pulchra, P. irminia, P. regalis, P. cambridgei, A. ezendami, A. diversipes, Cyriopagopus sp.Sumatra, a couple different Lampropelma species ... the list is huge and ever growing lol.

I also want a collection of 1 each of all the T's that look like B. boehmei, just to do it. So far M. robustum, A. bicoloratum, B. baumgarteni, I know there was at least 1 more... I will collect them all mwuhahaha!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-31-2013),_BFE Pets_ (08-31-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Mike that list has a lot that are on mine too! I've got urticans almost an inch now I think. 

Crystal a friend of mine is pairing sp maules right now. He's got 1.2 so hoping for at least 1 sac. Ill be getting a bunch of them per a deal we worked out. I think I could let any of you have them at wholesale prices even for just 1. Thinking like $2 but its months away so ill let ya'll know. The goliath pinktoe is A. braunshaseni. I have those too :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Louie

I have a question about G.rosea enclosure :Confused:  my rosea hasnt ate or came out of her cage for a week now and I feel like its her enclosure that she isnt happy with. 
I am using coconut husk as a substrate and it's bit wet. Not drippy at all. How dry do they like?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

rose hairs are notorious for fasting. Shes probably fine  :Good Job:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> I have a question about G.rosea enclosure my rosea hasnt ate or came out of her cage for a week now and I feel like its her enclosure that she isnt happy with. 
> I am using coconut husk as a substrate and it's bit wet. Not drippy at all. How dry do they like?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2


That looks like a 10 gal tank. How big is your Rosea? How long has she been in it? I keep mine fairly dry for larger Ts but my little ones I keep moist to the touch not really damp. We maybe able to help a little more with some more details. She maybe getting ready to molt. Idk need more info.

----------


## Louie

> That looks like a 10 gal tank. How big is your Rosea? How long has she been in it? I keep mine fairly dry for larger Ts but my little ones I keep moist to the touch not really damp. We maybe able to help a little more with some more details. She maybe getting ready to molt. Idk need more info.


Of course, actually I'd appreciated it. I recently posted regarding about it but ill repost here. So I got G.rosea about a week ago and this petco worker told me its 8-9months old but he lied. Some of the people from forum said it should be couple years old due to its size. Heres some image.

Sorry for spamming image guys but shes just beautiful.. :Very Happy: 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-01-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Everything I've read on rose hairs they like it bone dry with a water dish. I've looked them up a lot because I have one and  I too stressed about it fasting, but like Mike said, they're notorious for it. Mine went a solid 2 years without eating and was fine, I offered every other week. He finally molted and started to eat.

We love pictures!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-01-2013),Louie (09-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

Best info you'll read for a G. rosea

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-01-2013),Louie (09-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## Louie

Any tips drying coconut husk bone dry? Tried using some lights bu5 wont work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

If it has a screen lid, I would just let it dry out on its own.  So you are not moving her in and out. Maybe pill up a little hill of dry substrate for her to sit on. 

Wheel Bug  :Smile:  wouldn't hold still


OBT. This might be a MM but I really can't tell. :/


A. urticans molted. Another bad pic.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-01-2013),_carlson_ (09-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Mike. one of the skeletons was all curled up  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike. one of the skeletons was all curled up


Molt or dead?? I'm staying away from that genus until these guys get some size. Seems like they're bad luck

----------


## 3skulls

Dead, I have no idea what happen. They were both doing really good. The other one seems fine.

----------


## BFE Pets

Man that sucks Rich. I know how you feel though.  :Sad: 

- - - Updated - - -

Man that sucks Rich. I know how you feel though.  :Sad:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Thats exactly how it was with my BF. The other 2 are still fine. I'm staying away from that genus.

Good luck with your skeleton legs damon lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-01-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I hate not knowing what went wrong. 

Guys the LVs are awesome. They have some insane tunnels going on. They have moved more dirt in 2 days then most move in 2 weeks.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-01-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

My bb versi molted again!! Shes gettin bigger  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

My versis aren't growing for jack and the eat every 5 days  :Sad:  

My female skeleton leg is doing great! She's out and about almost every night now but during the day she's hiding in her web between the enclosure and sponge bobs house.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

my versis still haven't arrived yet :p

Waiting to try and convince parents (read: father) about tarantulas...any ideas??

----------

_3skulls_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Most of my versi have molts wrapped in webs so I can't get them out and I'm loosing track. 

Crystal, can you guess her size?
Mine are eating once a week, a mix of dubia and crickets.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Umm....id say 3/4"? Close to an inch? Maybe? Ill take a pic tonite with a ruler for more accurate size.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Cool. Mine are about the same size. I think there are a couple that are still behind a molt. 
I like that will all have sac mates to compare.

----------


## Mike41793

Yea my versi eats once a week usually but is growing slow as hell. Not a huge avic fan.

----------


## Mike41793

> Waiting to try and convince parents (read: father) about tarantulas...any ideas??


A tip to deal with situations like that is to make him talk. Ask him why he wouldn't want you to get one and make him explain. Most of what he's basing his opinion on probably isn't entirely accurate so afterwards be sure to explain everything and present the facts. Then ask him again.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm gonna try and bring it up today at lunch...I'll keep you apprised of the situation

----------


## Coleslaw007

Good luck, dude!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## carlson

kinda see size an the feeding area she/he has made

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Buy your dad a T and get him hooked, then you won't have to worry anymore. 

Nice carlson! 

And thank you  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-02-2013),_carlson_ (09-02-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-03-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I'm gonna try and bring it up today at lunch...I'll keep you apprised of the situation


Tell him to call me maybe. I'm a great salesman

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So the word is:

If I can clean my cat box daily for the next 30 days, when the expo comes around he'll probably say yes.



I have such a hard time keeping up with my feline friends....herps and inverts are so much easier lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Ditch the cat, get more T's and snakes! :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

No can do

She's my baby....had her for almost 13 years....

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Think I killed the thread for tonight lol

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yea, with all your cat talk. Cats suck!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

4theSNAKElady (09-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Feline AIDS won't kill this thread.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-03-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Yea, with all your cat talk. Cats suck!
> 
> Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2


Amen sister!!!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## jbabybulldog

Nice looking Spiders. I just picked up a baby Chaco Golden Knee as my first T. How old was your Chaco in that pic?

----------

_3skulls_ (09-03-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Nice looking Spiders. I just picked up a baby Chaco Golden Knee as my first T. How old was your Chaco in that pic?


Ummm like six months old or so

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Welcome to the club! :p
And good choice, I'm a big fan of Chacos. Lets see some pics!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^^^x2

want pics

----------


## 3skulls

Bad pic but there is a huge orb weaver outside. 
I need to bring my real camera, we are covered in spiders right now.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

We're covered in crickets right now lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## 3skulls

You need more spiders then  :Very Happy:

----------

_Kodieh_ (09-03-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Day 2success


(hope you don't mind me posting daily updates to this; it'll help me keep myself focused on the versicolor at the end of the tunnel)

----------


## BFE Pets

So excited. A buddy of mine just had an I. Mira drop a good looking sac on Monday! I got dibbs on some once they are ready. Sorry no pics yet :p

----------


## 3skulls

Nice Damon! Those are some cool spiders.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Finally got an order of B. lats in. 

Feels odd this week. I have stuff going out and nothing coming in.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha Rich. I know how you feel. The wife told me she's going through with draws she hasn't had to unpack any Ts  since I came to work a week ago. Where did you end up getting b lats if you don't mind. I'm pretty sure the guy I was talking to flaked out. Haven't heard from him in a while.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I think I emailed that same guy Damon. 

I went with Aaron, he got back with me and told me how to order. Did you ever get that A. hentzi from that one guy? 

The money in my PayPal is making me have itchy fingers but I don't see anything that really catches my eye.

----------

_Kodieh_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Monica don't like to pack and ship Ts so we agreed to trade once I get home from work. But its a done deal. Ill ship it to you soon as I get it. Ill unpack it and give it a day or two to stretch first. Ill give this guy a few more days then ill probably just order from Aaron unless you want to sell a few hundred.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

P. metallicias $45 each if you have permits to import from Poland. Lol 

Double post

----------


## 3skulls

Cool. I forgot all about it. :p

I'm sure ill be able to pass along a couple 100 with no problem. I haven't got a ship date or anything yet.

----------


## 3skulls

Damn that would be Awesome

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What's the deal with the Metallicas??  They look Ok, but are they hard to get or something??

----------


## Mike41793

> What's the deal with the Metallicas??  They look Ok, but are they hard to get or something??


They're just really pretty so people go nuts for them. I like them just as much as some other Ts, its not like metallicas are the holy grail for me like they are for tons of other people.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-04-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I would much rather have 8-10 different Poecis than 1 metallica.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-04-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I would much rather have 8-10 different Poecis than 1 metallica.


Yea i agree. The formosa, rufilata, and pederseni are all just as nice imo. I want one of each, plus a metallica too!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

:Sad:  I need 3 of each

----------


## carlson

Just waiting on money an then I can buy something fun! Lol yay collage life, not sure what I'll be ordering from you tho rich ha. An I gotta get a new box I may have already said that, between work an school I'm always running but I will get you those soon. My chaco seems to like them ha I switch back an forth randomly. I need something to eat the huge adult hissers now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Hey Rocky watch me turn these frozen rats into Ts. Lol. 

I love people with hungry snakes! I'm hashing out a deal to trade frozen rats for boas and geckos to sell so I can keep buying more Ts. 

Also trying to buy a wholesale lot of avics, franci, and roseas from a vendor that got out of the expos. Hopefully that works out he's got 300+ Ts and scorpions he's looking to move. Also pedes if anyone is interested I can ask about those for you but I'm not getting any for myself. I cant afford another addiction right now. :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

6 crickets==>2 pinkies

2 pinkies==>1 rat fuzzy

1 rat fuzzy==>1 anole

1 anole==>1 crested gecko

1 crested gecko==>1 corn snake

1 corn snake==>1 maybe 2 Tarantulas!!!


I can see it now......Animal Planet Special: Animal Traders

----------


## BFE Pets

> 6 crickets==>2 pinkies
> 
> 2 pinkies==>1 rat fuzzy
> 
> 1 rat fuzzy==>1 anole
> 
> 1 anole==>1 crested gecko
> 
> 1 crested gecko==>1 corn snake
> ...


I'd like to meet the yo-yo that would trade a crestie for an anole! I'd have lots more cresties! I buy anoles for a buck each as feeders. I might be convinced to trade a low end crestie for a badass corn but never 2 Ts for 1 cornsnake! Maybe 2 low end slings for a killer corn morph that's well established. Lol

----------


## Mike41793

I don't think you need to meet anymore yo-yo's damon, you know enough! :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm sure there are plenty of yoyos on CL that would trade away dumb stuff for good stuff...just ask any trading card people

----------


## 3skulls

Mike Wilbanks had some Corns listed the other day. I would trade a few Ts for those :p

Who do you feed the anoles too?

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha I used to play MTG. Think I may still have a tournament deck laying around somewhere. Last time I bought cards I think ice age was just coming out.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I've had some wild caught gtp babies in the past that I couldnt get started eating. That got them going!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Hey could you send me some ASF bedding with my next package? 
Everyone is eating good but I wouldn't mind having some on hand.

----------


## BFE Pets

Not sure I'm following you Rich. That's if you're talking to me lol. 

Look at what I rescued from certain death on the rig floor.




Release pic

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damn. That mantis is sweet!

I'm just looking for some used bedding to scent rats with.

----------


## BFE Pets

I can do that no problem. You want mice bedding too?

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Sweet. I have mice and gerbil but no one around here has ASF. 

I don't know if it really works but I like to have as many tricks I can.

----------


## darkaxe420

i have 6 tarantulas: 2 rose hairs, 1 Mexican red knee, 2 white knee bird eaters, and an Indian ornamental no camera for pics but they are all good sized

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

White knee bird eater is one you have for sale isnt it? Rich? And welcome! Lets see pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Thats the A. geniculata. The NC's he has will look similar as adults,  i believe. NC's are Nhandu chromatus

----------


## BFE Pets

Hey Rich let me know in advance if you ever decide to come to one of the shows I vend at and ill bring you a trio if you want them. Baby carpets love them. Boas too especially my central Americans.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Damon will do!
I don't know if I want to get into breeding. 
My Carpets love chickens. 


I might have some A. geniculata soon. Couple of months maybe.  They are big battle tanks :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha bet those are coming from Ohio. He asked me to if its the same person. I've got a few so said I'd take a few more when they are ready.

No worries about the asf. They breed like crazy and are perect size for small babies. Hehe even my male chalcodes likes them. They make nice treats if you want your boys to grow quick.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha Damon, the T world is a small one :p
I only have one right now but have been wanting more for a while. 

I need to spend some time with my Ts, been sick all week :/

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Rich i measured my bb versi. She is just around an inch. And is it stinky asf bedding ur lookin for? Cuz i have plenty of that :p

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah, nice and stinky :p

How about some pics? Cell phone pics but better than nothing.

A. versicolor. Plump.  :Smile: 


A. urticans from Damon 


A. metallica. Quick! Running and jumping everywhere. Thought I lost her. 


H. macs are molting!!


And why you should always locate the T before you go in to water. She was halfway out when I opened the door. Oops. 
P. cambridgei

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha Damon, the T world is a small one :p
> I only have one right now but have been wanting more for a while. 
> 
> I need to spend some time with my Ts, been sick all week :/


It seems that way. Sorry to hear you've been under the weather. Spending time with my critters usually makes me feel better. We may have to split another big lot depending on his prices.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Count me in!!

Oh and I got stickers in!!
Why? I don't know, why not!?

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-05-2013),_carlson_ (09-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-11-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## carlson

Because everyone loves stickers is why

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

They gonna get shipped with orders??

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Count me in!!
> 
> Oh and I got stickers in!!
> Why? I don't know, why not!?


ERMERGEHHRDDD STICKERZZZZ!!!!!! I luv stickerzz!!!!! How much are you selling them for???!!!! I want a dozen

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I've been thinking about getting stickers but haven't nailed down my logo 100% yet. It never turns out right when I try to digitize it. I really need to order new business cards. 
Better be a sticker or a business card in my next package! :p

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Kodieh_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not selling them silly. But I can send you some. :p
Yeah I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them. 

More pics!
G. pulchra. You are a freaking T. Not a tick!!! Molt damn you


C. darlingi have been really busy. 


OBTs webbing. So cute. Comes with a free sticker Crystal :p


P. irminia are getting big. They all ran and hid. 


H. vonwirthi. From Damon!

And they are molting. 


And Damon you were right. I feel a bit better :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> P. irminia are getting big. They all ran and hid.


Lookit that cute lil irminia hiney..... :Aww:    ...in that adorably marked enclosure  :Razz:   N Rich, you could offer me 200  free super awesome kewl GLOW IN THE DARK Creature Addiction stickers with the purchase of one teeny lil tiny lil OBT sling and I still wouldn't budge!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lookit what my b.smithi did to her lil cubicle...
..n shes usually out, but this time she was hiding under her tiny log. Shes gettin so purdy..


sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

And don't forget the cute little irminia poo on the side there.  :p

OBTs just have a bad rep.

Edit**
I think water bowls are more for flipping than drinking.  She is getting pretty!! That next molt will be a good one.  :Smile: 
Mine just kicked the Hell out of her hairs ( not once, but twice) when I just gave her water.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> And don't forget the cute little irminia poo on the side there.  :p
> 
> OBTs just have a bad rep.
> 
> Edit**
> I think water bowls are more for flipping than drinking.  She is getting pretty!! That next molt will be a good one. 
> Mine just kicked the Hell out of her hairs ( not once, but twice) when I just gave her water.


Psshht...Pinky (male urticans) has newly decorated his terrarium with his poo spatterings.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Just curious, how many stickers did you make? Whenever I go to shows, I always pick up new stickers from breeders tables.....I put them on my snake transport containers for some "flair" lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. A Pinktoe I had a long time ago had very good aim. He got me when I had him out :/

I got 50 of each.  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

yummy.....hopefully not in the mouth or nuthin lol.......I bet tarantula poo tastes none too good.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How do you make sure your T doesn't drown in the water bowl??
and would the size/type I'm lookin for even need a water bowl??

----------


## 3skulls

Just on my shirt. Haha. Then he jumped really far. 

I'm wanting to add to the Avics collection. 
And the Poeci collection and the Psalmos. And the... :p

----------


## Mike41793

I found mold in both the BF's vials. I put them back into the smaller vials they came in for now. The EM's vials seemed ok tho. I thought these guys were fossorial? No burrowing whatsoever from mine. I hate this genus but am deadset on growing them up. If they're females i'm never getting rid of them bc i know i'll never attempt to raise them again! Lol

GBB molted: 


Crystal: obts aren't bad at all. But if the speed scares you, get something from the ceratogyrus genus first, they're a bit slower, but still baboons and GREAT eaters. But really, you'd be fine with an obt i think.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Mine hasn't done anything Mike, no digging at all. And I agree, if you want a P. met, an OBT would be fine.  But I'm just giving you a hard time :p

Good shot of the GBB! I need to pick up some from Damon soon.

----------


## Mike41793

> Good shot of the GBB! I need to pick up some from Damon soon.


I like mine. They aren't bashful with food at all. Mine has taken down some BIG roaches for its size lol. I'm not crazy about the baby colors but i know the adult colors will be cool. I still like baboons better though.

----------


## Louie

Hi, gentlemen.
I am fairly new here and been looking at this thread for awhile and now I finally received LP today ( Bought it from 3skulls) 

So here are some questions (sorry for rushing into it).

It is about an inch LP.
-What should I feed? (Or when should I start feeding?[I got it today])
-How do I regulate temperature and humidity for this deli cup?


And for G.rosea (about an palm-size)
Would large mealworm satisfy her?
And it's been about 2 weeks since I got her and she hasnt ate a single thing. I let her "starve" about a week but still wont eat..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That's wierd cause I'm digging the gbb baby colors more than the adults. Lol I hope mine stay small forever. I've only got 2 or 3 gbb left then ill have to reup if they are still on sale lol. I'm torn between investing in more of them or getting that venders left over stock.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Hi, gentlemen.
> I am fairly new here and been looking at this thread for awhile and now I finally received LP today ( Bought it from 3skulls) 
> 
> So here are some questions (sorry for rushing into it).
> 
> It is about an inch LP.
> -What should I feed? (Or when should I start feeding?[I got it today])
> -How do I regulate temperature and humidity for this deli cup?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the addiction louie! Rich is a great guy to deal with and he will be able to help you with the lp better than I can. But the rosea should get 1 to 2 crickets a week. I'd say large meal worms would be about the same I'd probably go with 2-3 meal worms if she'll eat for you. I have problems over feeding some of my Ts its just so cute to watch the little tikes tackle stuff!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),Louie (09-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I had the misfortune of loosing one of my A. laetas in her water bowl. Now I don't put one in until they are 2" + if you do make sure its very shallow and no bigger diameter than there body. I like using 1 ounce portion cup lids for my 2" Ts. 

As for heat and humidity I keep all off mine in a climate controled room. Constant 78F and 65% humidity and from there its pretty easy to boost any that need higher by misting and or rearraning them closer to the heater.

Every time my daughter gets her sp red out it leaves a nice little surprise in her hand its friggin hilarious! She puts it away and chases her older sister around the house threatening to wipe T pooh on her.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha Damon nice :p and thank you Sir.

Louie, there she is!!!
LP...If you are feeding crickets, I would give her (I call them her when I don't know the sex. Wishful thinking) 1, once a week. The size should be about the same size as her abdomen. LPs are eating machines and will eat and eat and eat. I don't like "power feeding" them. They will get size quick enough. You can hold off a week for her to settle in and she will be fine.

The G. rosea... I would skip another week or two and try to feed again. Do this every 2 weeks. If she doesn't eat, take the prey item out after 24 hours. She looked nice and plump and you have no worries if she doesnt eat. They can go months and months.  Just make sure she has water and she will be good to go.  At that size, it will take longer to settle in. We talked about it before but let that substrate dry out and don't mess with her much.  I wouldn't have any worry until you saw her abdomen shrinking in size. 

I also keep all my Ts in a heated room with the humidity up some.  Normal room temps will be fine 73-75. General rule is, if you can sit and be comfortable in a tshirt and shorts, your T will be comfortable. With the LPs (including her) I would spray about half the cup once a week. Let it dry out between sprays. I wouldn't soak it down, just make half of it damp. She also had a bottle cap for water. You dont have to fill the cap all the way. Just enough so she can get a drink every couple of days.

Enjoy her!!

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-06-2013),Louie (09-11-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## Louie

> Haha Damon nice :p and thank you Sir.
> 
> Louie, there she is!!!
> LP...If you are feeding crickets, I would give her (I call them her when I don't know the sex. Wishful thinking) 1, once a week. The size should be about the same size as her abdomen. LPs are eating machines and will eat and eat and eat. I don't like "power feeding" them. They will get size quick enough. You can hold off a week for her to settle in and she will be fine.
> 
> The G. rosea... I would skip another week or two and try to feed again. Do this every 2 weeks. If she doesn't eat, take the prey item out after 24 hours. She looked nice and plump and you have no worries if she doesnt eat. They can go months and months.  Just make sure she has water and she will be good to go.  At that size, it will take longer to settle in. We talked about it before but let that substrate dry out and don't mess with her much.  I wouldn't have any worry until you saw her abdomen shrinking in size. 
> 
> I also keep all my Ts in a heated room with the humidity up some.  Normal room temps will be fine 73-75. General rule is, if you can sit and be comfortable in a tshirt and shorts, your T will be comfortable. With the LPs (including her) I would spray about half the cup once a week. Let it dry out between sprays. I wouldn't soak it down, just make half of it damp. She also had a bottle cap for water. You dont have to fill the cap all the way. Just enough so she can get a drink every couple of days.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Rich!
Yeah guess waiting is all I can do haha. Yeah im keeping track of humidity levels and temperature time to time just in case. Btw I bought some stands and created little "pet room" for Ts and bp. Keeping down noice level for them pretty darn neat. 

It is about 75F and 76%
I actually purchased another pack of coconut husk from petco bc they were pretty dried up..mhm. idk how drier they like.


Sorry for the long post:p

----------

_3skulls_ (09-05-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Watch out!! that room will be full in no time :p

----------

Louie (09-06-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-06-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Looking like a long weekend. 
Roaches, Tarantulas and Snakes! Oh my!

----------


## Mike41793

Gbb and versi molted, heres the former:


OBT will probably be getting an enclosure upgrade. Boehmei is due to molt soon too. NC's are all doing pretty well.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-07-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-07-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Wow the ORB expo in Hilliard Ohio was horrible! New shows are always slow and last time was pretty bad but I think this will be our last attempt at that one. 18 venders 5 of which left at noon. Less than 250 people through the doors. That's an estimated # on attendees. Ill see if I can get an actual later. Monica sold a grand total of 2 Ts. A vagans sling and an adult red zebra. So today definitely didn't pay for itself. Hopefully we do better at the new show in Charleston, WV next Saturday and the Cheswick, pa show on Sunday.

----------


## 3skulls

Damn that sounds like a bust. 

I felt like crap all day and didn't get anything done. It's going to make tomorrow a long day.

----------


## BFE Pets

Man I've learned that when im sick the worst thing for me is to do nothing. It makes me feel worse. If I make myself get up and moving I start to feel better within an hour or two. Especially if i'm doing something I enjoy. I haven't taken a sick day in my life. Now I've been sent home because I was grossing people out by puking in the trash can in between task. But I've never taken a sick day! Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I'm the same way damon. I'm pretty sure i don't have any super powers but i really seem to bounce back from being sick faster. Just knowing your body helps. I've found the same thing, if its just a cold or something similar and i take it easy all day, i'll feel even worse. If i stay busy all day i'll get tired and be able to sleep even if i'm stuffed up. And if i don't have work the next morning i chug robistussen or nyquil haha!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I haven't missed a day of work in 12+ years and most of the time I bounce back in a couple days. :/

----------


## BFE Pets

Our generation is like that I think. I work with a lot of younger guys that always seem to need time off when they get a tummy ache! Lol. Hope you're feeling better man. 

I rescued another mantis. It was feisty as all get out. Took a minute but realized why. He was missing half of a front leg. Looked fresh. Hope he makes it. I turned him loose and he flew off pretty quick.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

There is a guy in one of the facebook groups.  Nothing but legs, hes giving away 150 B.albo slings to whoever wins. I tried taging you in it rich but guessin I can't tag business pages

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

You can put me in!  :Razz:

----------


## carlson

Friend me on FB an I will tag you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Damon we have people who call in sick on working interviews.  

Got my name in carlson! Thanks

----------

_carlson_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## carlson

Figured you two would wanna toss your name in the hat haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Our generation is like that I think. I work with a lot of younger guys that always seem to need time off when they get a tummy ache! Lol. Hope you're feeling better man. 
> 
> I rescued another mantis. It was feisty as all get out. Took a minute but realized why. He was missing half of a front leg. Looked fresh. Hope he makes it. I turned him loose and he flew off pretty quick.


Yea, i was born in the wrong generation! :p

----------


## BFE Pets

Carlson I'm horrible at using face book the wife does 98% of it we just did one right before Rich did. Its facebook.com/bfepetsandsupply she put our name in but it'd be great if you wanted to add us!

Rich people would not get hired where I'm at doing crap like that! Kids these days I tell Ya!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013),_carlson_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Is my internet messing up or is everyone else seeing a got hacked message on AB?

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Is my internet messing up or is everyone else seeing a got hacked message on AB?


Nah i saw it too. Who would hack AB lmao??

----------


## BFE Pets

Spammers would be my only guess or some teenager just to see if they could.

----------


## 3skulls

I bet they were just updating or something. 

LP is molting

----------


## 3skulls

I guess they were hacked. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...does-this-mean

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That's cool in a geeky sort of way, but aweful from the normal perspective of things

----------


## 3skulls

Hey Meph, saw your message on iHerp. My girl is the one who does that page. :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That's so cool. I always miss mine molting

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

today's rescue pic. He was fiesty but guess I'd be too if I recently had an arm ripped off!

Where I found him:



Set him free same place as the last one:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-08-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-08-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Yea i usually miss mine too. Always come in on the tail end of it. I've never caught any of them on their backs.

----------


## 3skulls

That's awesome Damon. I almost never see adults around here. 

I tried to get some pics of the molt with the real camera. Haven't looked at them yet. It was really cool to watch. 
My middle size irminia molted but I couldn't sex it. Can't wait to see it. 

Might have some exciting stuff coming in. I'll post them up in a few days.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I catch mine on there back sometimes. Ill stand there and watch til I get bored and go back to what I was doing and when I look again they are always out. Never get to see it happen  :Sad: 

I've never found a small mantis. If I do ill probably end up keeping it lol.

----------


## Mike41793

> I catch mine on there back sometimes. Ill stand there and watch til I get bored and go back to what I was doing and when I look again they are always out. Never get to see it happen 
> 
> I've never found a small mantis. If I do ill probably end up keeping it lol.


Yea i probably wouldn't be able to stand there and watch the whole thing. Maybe its a good thing i always just come in at the end lol...


Ohhhh whatchya gettin rich?!

----------


## 3skulls

The whole thing took about 15mins, come on guys. :p

Damon. I have tried to keep them over the years, even hatched out oothecas. They always die on me. 
 :Sad: 

A couple of trades and some other stuff :p

I hope to be getting some freaking B. lats this week. I don't know why it's so hard to get these guys.

----------


## 3skulls

Man some sells and or trades are so difficult. Why can't everyone be like the people that post here?

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## carlson

Therr was a dude looking for dubias in trade 100 slings on that FB page

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I saw that. He wanted way to many adults.

----------


## carlson

> I saw that. He wanted way to many adults.


Ya like 500 ha that's a crazy amount. Wasn't sure if that was a fair trade or not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> The whole thing took about 15mins, come on guys. :p
> 
> Damon. I have tried to keep them over the years, even hatched out oothecas. They always die on me. 
> 
> 
> A couple of trades and some other stuff :p
> 
> I hope to be getting some freaking B. lats this week. I don't know why it's so hard to get these guys.


15min is my max limit for anything lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> 15min is my max limit for anything lol


Haha same here for most things but anything less than an hour isn't worth taking my clothes off for. :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

On my way to pick up what's left from a retired vender hoping for some good adult Ts! Sooo stoked right now! Now for the crappy part. I've gotta sneak them in the bunk house at work. Lol I don't go home til tomorrow

----------

_3skulls_ (09-09-2013),_carlson_ (09-09-2013),_Kodieh_ (09-09-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha nice Damon.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

It was get them now or wait til the 21st. I have no patience! Lol been working on this deal for weeks not gonna let it slip away and go to someone else.

Ill let ya'll know what I get. Probably not til tomorrow tho. Gonna be a late night and 4am comes quick!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha same here for most things but anything less than an hour isn't worth taking my clothes off for. :p


Haha i should have adjusted that to say "15min is my max for anything to hold my interest." If a movie doesn't interest me after 15min, i'll stop watching. Clothe-less damon would definitely hold my interest for more than 15min  :Wink:

----------


## Mike41793

Is AB's still really slow for you guys?? I'm browsing on tapatalk and threads are taking forever to load. Bp.net threads are loading pretty normally though...

----------


## BFE Pets

Lmao! You kill me Mike. I agree with the movie thing. I have adhd I swear it the docs just didn't know what it was when I was a kid. Lol

----------


## Mike41793

It took me like 4 tries to get through the hobbit movie. And i liked the movie, was just too long, i kept losing focus.

----------


## carlson

I.got terrible ADD or ADHD they couldn't figure it out. Maybe both who knows brains always running running running. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

145 ts won't say what I paid! Lots of adult roseas various sp. Lots of juvie avics various types including 2 Peru purples. A few odds and ends. Ill get a detailed list out soon! He definitely made it worth the 3 hour round trip!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-09-2013),_carlson_ (09-09-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-09-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## carlson

Nice so tons of pics coming haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

There are a ton of baby spiders hatching somewhere in my living room. I can see them floating all around...

Damn Damon, thats a nice pick up for sure! Any male P. cambridgei? 

I think AB is having some problems after being hacked :/

and a couple pics from last night.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-09-2013),_carlson_ (09-09-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Anyone have a clue how hard it is to focus on your job when there's a giant box of Ts waiting to be opened at the end of the day? Its driving me nuts! Lol I haven't even went through them to see how many of what there is. I don't get off work until 6:30 tonight and a 3 hour drive after that before I can start digging in. Excitment has officially turned into torture!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's one of those nice days, I hope it goes by really slow...

Oh what were you saying Damon?

:p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-10-2013),_carlson_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha your day is gonna drag on and on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> It's one of those nice days, I hope it goes by really slow...
> 
> Oh what were you saying Damon?
> 
> :p


Haha noooo dont say that! I got snakes coming  :Surprised:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Neal

What kind Mike?

----------


## BFE Pets

Sooner today's over the sooner you all get pics and a list  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I get to pack up 40 hentzi tonight.!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> What kind Mike?


A pair

----------


## 3skulls

An apple

----------


## Mike41793

You're so immature rich, just grow a pear

----------

_3skulls_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. 

Early B-Day gift. 
Just met up with Will Bird.  :Smile: 

Now my BRB has a mate.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-10-2013),_carlson_ (09-10-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-11-2013),Louie (09-11-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-10-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

What a freaking day. 

Just got done packing up the hentzi.  :Smile: 

Ok so we had a feral dog escape at work today.  We took it in from a no kill shelter that didn't have room. Chewed through a heavy gauge fence and was gone. 
Chased / tracked it from 12-4 took a break to get the BRB. Then back at it from 5-8. Through very thick woods and very tall grass fields. Last time we saw it was about 3 miles away on some train tracks  :Sad: 

I'm freaking beat and cut up from thorns. 

On top of all that we woke up to find a baby Carpet got out last night. We have looked all over the snake room and can't find it anywhere. I'm hoping it will seek out some heat tonight. 

Glad today is over!!!

So Damon, lets see some Ts!! and what did you get in Mike? I'm hoping for a package or 2 tomorrow.

----------


## BFE Pets

Ughh! excitement turned to frustration! I got to bed about 4 am. so 150 T's in all. all transfered, fed, and watered. most importantly most of them are labeled! I didnt realize when I picked them up (he had them boxed up already) only about 20 or so had labels! He gave me an inventory list with how many of what type so that helped but only to a certain extent. His counts were off! Soooo friggin irritated! I still have a few i'll have to post pics of somewhere to get I.d. on.  Sorry folks pics will have to come later. I was more concerned with labeling and feeding! This feels like it may have turned into more of a rescue. So as promised here's the list of what I ended up with. 

2.) G. sp. maule - Gold Fluff 
8.) G. sp concepcion - Red zebra
40.) G. rosea - common rose hair
23.) G. eurathus - Flame hair or RCF
9.) G. sp north - Northern gold
18.) P. scrofa - chilean coopers
20.) P. parvula - gold burst 
3.) A. franki - gold dust spider
3.) E. uatuman - emerald skeleton
8.) E. truculentus - chilean beauty
2.) A. minatrix - minatrix pink toe
1.) A. avicularia - pink toe
2.) pink toes that need I.d. dont think they are sp peru purple as labeled
5.) E pulcherrimaklaasi sp green - green femur beauty
3.) E. pulcerrimaklaasi sp brown - brown femur beauty
1.) horned baboon that needs i.d.
2.) T. pruriens - Peruvian green velvet

----------

_3skulls_ (09-11-2013),_carlson_ (09-11-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

If you feel as if it was more of a rescue. You might want to keep them away from your collection for a while. 

In other news. Crystal is awesome. 

Oh and we caught the dog a little bit ago. Its now back here and safe.

----------


## BFE Pets

The rescue bit is just becuase of sub standard living conditions. By the looks of it he was housing them in the delicups. Most of the rose hairs and different sp rose hairs are over 3". Some of them didn't even have substrate. When I put water dishes in a good portion of them chose to drink before attacking the crickets I gave them. They all seem healthy other than being a little under fed. One of the green velvets is missing a leg but no other injuries as far as I've seen. And no worries they are in the qt room not in with my collection! I was to lazy to rearrange shelves last night so they got drug into the qt room and sat on the floor. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I would be worried about mites. 

The B. lats have been shipped. Hoping they will be here by Friday.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
Bad pic but it molted during shipping. 


Also got in some LPs  :Smile: 

A little better

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That's awesome! Another one for the wish list  :Sad:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Damon! 

That genus has a few so its more than just one for the list :p

All the photos I looked at online don't do them justice. Really cool looking in person. I also read they can put GBB webbing to shame. I don't how but can't wait to find out.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Baby Carpet found! Was hiding in my girls bag. So he got to go to work today and we didn't even know :p

----------

_carlson_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

In her new home. 

And the hitch hiker

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-11-2013),_carlson_ (09-11-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-11-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-13-2013),_Kodieh_ (09-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Bean beetle cultures I started 2 weeks ago...... Epic fail! All 10 dead and I only see 3 eggs in one of them. I'm trying 1 more time but this time I'm going to put 75 beetles instead of 20 in each culture. My original 2 colonies are producing like mad! My slings have been eating every 3-5 days and there's easily 500-1000 beetles in both containers.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

More of what I don't need! Tiny spiders. 

That sucks Damon.  You think they just do better in higher numbers?

----------


## BFE Pets

I have no clue but it won't hurt to try that theory. Lol

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

Wow, you guys have been doing lots of shopping since the last time I was here!  :Smile:  Congrats on the lats, Rich. I like those so much better than dubias. I don't have anything to share that you all haven't already seen, but I have here my little Chaco that I started with, and my N. chromatus I'm guessing had JUST got done molting when I caught her.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks, I wish they would hurry up and get here. Why do you like them better?

I love catching them in fresh skin!

I got in some Cyclosternum fasciatum in today. They are very very small.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-12-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-12-2013)

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

I like them better because they don't play dead or burrow. The babies are a good size for slings, too. But honestly, they initially won me over because I dug the way they all swarmed around like crazy when I unpacked my first box of them.  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's the main reason I want them, for the baby spiders.  I also need another species to work with because my dubia supply can't keep up with demand. Word is catching on  :Smile: 

I hope they get here today.

----------


## Mike41793

If they work well  i'd probably get some from rich and try starting colony of my own. Since i already have the dubias going to feed T's i'd like to get just a couple adult pairs and see how fast they reproduce. Would be a cool experiment.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

What's funny is I was looking into getting some B lats and Rich announced he was looking for them. Great minds think a like. Lol now if I can just find some ill be set. I've got a dubia starter colony coming next week. Almost got another hisser colony but they climb and Monica was like no not again! Non climbers only.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I would have hooked you up Damon. My females get huge!! After you get them going, maybe we can trade a few to add some new blood.  
Anytime Mike, if I ever get them in :/ 

B. lats reproduce faster because they drop their egg case. So they can get knocked up sooner.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## carlson

If anyone wants hissers let me know. Im kinda doing bad at sending richs out :/ waiting on my card with all my money!got money but cant use it so I've been sitting on my hands waiting for 3 weeks for damn thing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> B. lats reproduce faster because they drop their egg case. So they can get knocked up sooner.


Yea dubias suck them back up and are livebearers, right? 

I definitely wanna try them. 

Sorry nicky, i wanna stick to non-climbers too lol. Plus, two roach colonies is more than enough for me. If the B. lats breed better and i like them more than the dubias then i'll probably just get rid of the dubias. No real need to keep two types.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Hey guys....check out what we got in at work  :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-13-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Hurry up Nick, it will be snowing soon :p

Yeah Mike they hold on to them. I'm thinking dubia are still a better feeder. They look meatier, but I haven't seen the B. lats in person as they are still not here. 

Have I ever told anyone how much I HATE USPS? 
USPS might as well be HSUS, that's how much I hate them. I wish they would just shut down instead of loosing billions every freaking year. 2 day Priority sent out on the 10th.  What a freaking joke.

----------

_carlson_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Crystal, those things are kinda freaky. Did you get one?

----------


## kat_black181

> Hey guys....check out what we got in at work 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Ohhhh, weird. What is that???

----------


## Mike41793

> Ohhhh, weird. What is that???


I think they're calling vinegaroons...?

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Looks like a tailless whip scorpion Idk enough about them to know if its a vinagaroon or a diff kind. Still creepy so I like it lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I think they're calling vinegaroons...?


Woah. Those things give me the heebie-jeebies. I have 3 fears: scorpions, wasps/bees, and ticks. 

These things are basically scorpions. Lol

----------


## 3skulls

I love wasp and bees!!! I really want to keep a wasp colony and if I had land I would do hives. 

Freaking hate ticks because I get about 50 every year  :Sad:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

I wouldn't hate bees so much if I hadn't had a near death experience when I was 11. I got stung twice and had to be rushed to the hospital because my airways closed up. I'm terribly allergic.

I think beekeeping is very cool, though. I watched a documentary on the vanishing bees. Very interesting stuff.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Woah. Those things give me the heebie-jeebies. I have 3 fears: scorpions, wasps/bees, and ticks. 
> 
> These things are basically scorpions. Lol


Scorpions scare you but T's don't lol? 

I like wasps and bees. I think they're cool. 

Ticks are just annoying.

----------


## Mike41793

> Freaking hate ticks because I get about 50 every year


Come on over for a Frontline and Advantix sponge bath whenever you want, shhh dont tell damon!  :Wink:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I drink Frontline on the rocks.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

You guys kill me! 

Kat black 181 if you are allergic to bee stings is it wise to keep Ts? I've heard its a very similar reaction.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I read that its a different size protein in the venom. It was a pretty good article, wish I would have bookmarked it.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I can't believe I forgot to share. My bigger Chaco molted and I'm 95% sure its a female  :Smile:  
I tried to get pics but my phone kept dying.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Scorpions scare you but T's don't lol? 
> 
> I like wasps and bees. I think they're cool. 
> 
> Ticks are just annoying.





> You guys kill me! 
> 
> Kat black 181 if you are allergic to bee stings is it wise to keep Ts? I've heard its a very similar reaction.


I don't keep tarantulas, but I do look at this thread a lot. I think spiders are absolutely beautiful. :-)

Ticks scare me because of lyme disease.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Bb


:3

----------

_Kodieh_ (09-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I don't keep tarantulas, but I do look at this thread a lot. I think spiders are absolutely beautiful. :-)
> 
> Ticks scare me because of lyme disease.


I've had lyme disease i survived lol

You should get a tarantula!

----------


## kat_black181

> I've had lyme disease i survived lol
> 
> You should get a tarantula!


I saw that documentary... Under our Skin. Woah. Lyme disease is scary stuff!!!

I'm not very well versed on T keeping. Lol

----------


## BFE Pets

No worries you have a ton of tech support right here! Get one or 50. Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha listen to damon if you keep looking youll get one. And as far as hissers climbing goes I never see mine on the glass of the tank. I put petroleum jelly around the rim ages ago but haven't seen them ever climb an the adults are big they seem to lazy to climb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Himitsu

> I love wasp and bees!!! I really want to keep a wasp colony and if I had land I would do hives.


Not so much a fan of wasps, but my dad keeps honey bees.  What's really cool is he used to have an observation hive in the shop (only 2 layers thick) so you could pretty much see everything.  We'd also go down and look for the queen.  She was quite noticeable because of her size.  That hive isn't there any more because it costs too much to heat the shop room through the winter for them, but it was cool while we had it.  :)

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> No worries you have a ton of tech support right here! Get one or 50. Lol


50?! I don't know about all that... LOL

----------


## Mike41793

I went from 1 to almost 15 in just about 6months haha :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I went from 1 to almost 15 in just about 6months haha :p


Do they bite you???

----------


## Mike41793

> Do they bite you???


No. I don't really hold any of mine. The only time i'll hold them is during a transfer or unpacking/packing them. And thats only if i feel like the T is calm enough and is a species/size that wouldn't hurt lol. 

I don't own them to hold them, i don't have a reason to interact with them really. I like them for 3 reasons:
1. Some are just really cool looking and really pretty. I'm simple minded so i like shiny/pretty/fast moving things! :p
2. I like watching them eat. Same way i like to watch my snakes eat. Its cool to see them hunt/ambush/overpower their prey. I don't feel too bad for the roaches because they live a great life with the goods i feed them.
3. I like observing their antics. They're very immature like a bunch of little two year olds. They make messes of their enclosures building randomn forts and tunnels, they snatch their food like a kid would grab a cookie, and they'll bite you if you get them too worked up. Some are calmer, some are more hyper. Just depends on the kid. I mean T... :p

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-14-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Not so much a fan of wasps, but my dad keeps honey bees.  What's really cool is he used to have an observation hive in the shop (only 2 layers thick) so you could pretty much see everything.  We'd also go down and look for the queen.  She was quite noticeable because of her size.  That hive isn't there any more because it costs too much to heat the shop room through the winter for them, but it was cool while we had it.


That's awesome. 
On cool mornings I go out and look for wasp. Here are a couple of repost.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Don't you get stung a lot??

----------


## 3skulls

Never been stung when i know they are there.  Last time I got stung was from a Yellow jacket that went up my sleeve when I was on my bike. 

On cool mornings they are slow.  I used to have a ton of pics but moved them all off my phone. It's like holding a T, you have to be calm.

----------


## 3skulls

B. lats are in. If dubia freak you out at all, these guys will give you the creeps. 
They are fast and very roach like. The dubia don't seem like a roach at all compared to these. 



I opened the box and they were everywhere before I knew it. 
I'll have to figure out how to sex them. Not sure if I have any adults yet.

----------


## kat_black181

> No worries you have a ton of tech support right here! Get one or 50. Lol





> That's awesome. 
> On cool mornings I go out and look for wasp. Here are a couple of repost.


Um, WOAH. Too close for comfort.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Himitsu

> That's awesome. 
> On cool mornings I go out and look for wasp. Here are a couple of repost.





> Never been stung when i know they are there.  Last time I got stung was from a Yellow jacket that went up my sleeve when I was on my bike. 
> 
> On cool mornings they are slow.  I used to have a ton of pics but moved them all off my phone. It's like holding a T, you have to be calm.


I'd like them a lot more if they didn't sting, for they are pretty neat insects.  Don't think I'd ever like Yellow Jackets, though.  They have killed off entire hives of our honey bees before and they are mean little bast... buggers.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that yellow jacket that went up my sleeve tore me up. It took a min to get pulled over, my gloves off and my jacket off. He was stinging me and biting me.

----------


## 3skulls

Chaco in her new skin


One of my Medium sized OBTs


C. fasciatum

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-14-2013),_carlson_ (09-14-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Himitsu

Ooh, an Orange Bitey Thing!  That's a pretty spider!  I remember someone joking around that that is what they called their OBTs.  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Just did a quick search about OBTs.....is their bite really that painful/dangerous??

----------


## Mike41793

> Just did a quick search about OBTs.....is their bite really that painful/dangerous??


They're old world so its worse than new world, but not as bad as some other old worlds. H. Maculata, S. calceatum, and the pokies are all probably worse than an obt bite. In the wild baboons eat the "baboon tarantulas" so to avoid being eaten they have to pack a decent bite. OW spiders don't have the urticating hairs like a lot of NW species do. In general, for any animals, i don't think OW's aren't as advanced, evolutionarily speaking. (Don't quote me though lol). Like boas being live bearers compared to pythons laying eggs. I think livebearing is more evolved. I've read that vipers are considered the furthest evolved snakes, but only like 1/3 of the species of vipers are OW. Stuff is just more primitive there i guess lol. 

Well anyways besides me dumping my thoughts out, what i also wanted to say was that obts aren't that bad. I got one as my 2nd T. You could get one as a first T as long as its small and you're smart about everything. I really like obt's, got 2 myself. My smaller one just molted today  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

OBTs have a bad rep like Pitbulls :p I had each cup open as I was feeding them and I'm still alive without any bites. They will run and hide like most Ts. Even the one in the pic is low to the ground as if its trying to hide.  
Most bites are going to be from someone poking at it, trying to hold it or it getting freaked out durning shipping or transferring.  
Give them respect and you'll be fine 98% of the time. 


Mike I don't know if I would look at it as more evolved or more as they just evolved different.  Some of my sac mates to your bigger OBT have molted  :Smile: 

In hoping to get 2 female OBTs in next week  :Wink:

----------

Kitty Softpaws (09-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> 50?! I don't know about all that... LOL





> I went from 1 to almost 15 in just about 6months haha :p


I went from 1 to 89+ in under a year but my ocd makes me. Keep 3 of everything. Lol thats just my personal collection. I have over 300 in the tubs going to the expos

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> OBTs have a bad rep like Pitbulls :p I had each cup open as I was feeding them and I'm still alive without any bites. They will run and hide like most Ts. Even the one in the pic is low to the ground as if its trying to hide.  
> Most bites are going to be from someone poking at it, trying to hold it or it getting freaked out durning shipping or transferring.  
> Give them respect and you'll be fine 98% of the time. 
> 
> 
> Mike I don't know if I would look at it as more evolved or more as they just evolved different.  Some of my sac mates to your bigger OBT have molted 
> 
> In hoping to get 2 female OBTs in next week


Yea my bigger obt molted like last week. Smaller one this week. My boehmei finally molted too. I can't wait til the hmac eventually does. I want her to turn whiter! No idea when shes due tho

I agree with the pitbull comparison. I've literally sat there trying to prod my bigger obt out into the too of the cup so i could get a decent pic of her and all she does is run around in the cup and keep hiding. Couldn't even get a threat posture from her lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

Glad to hear about the OBT rep, also. My husband-- who told me before I even decided which T I wanted first "this is gonna be all you. I don't want anything to do with them", has decided he wants one and I'm sure I'll be here alone to unpack it. 

I told ya those lats swarmed!! Aren't they cute??  :Razz:  The males will have wings. Here's you a pair.. well, trio. 


Mike are the H. mac and OBT the only OWs you have?

----------

_3skulls_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Hey Kitty, thanks for the pic. I have found that they are harder to feed off then the dubia because they are quick. I go to grab one and 3 are running up my arm :p 
So here are my hopes. I'm hoping I can remove the ootheca and hatch out the babies in a small tub. To make it a bit quicker when feeding the babies.  
My toads are going to love the B. lats.  :Smile:  
They wont be replacing my dubia, just won't get big enough for some of the larger Ts. Overall, I'm really excited to be working with a new species.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Its actually a whipscorpion. And i actually almost brought it home until i found out we were getting a pewterfly.... :Very Happy: . Its a very cool animal tho. Harmless, but im hestitant about getting something ive read is "fragile"...

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike are the H. mac and OBT the only OWs you have?


Nah i have a ceratogyrus darlingi and meridionalis and a P. pederseni too. The pokie and darlingis are still small. 

I think the rest of mine are all NW's... I think i have like 1/3 OW, 2/3 NW. About. I wanna get a lot more baboons though, they're my favorites.

----------


## Mike41793

After richs description of b lats, i'll be sticking to dubias haha  :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Where do you work that you get these cool types of animals in??

----------


## Mike41793

Crystal works at a pet store!

----------


## Louie

My rosea molted yesterday for the first time w me. (which explained why she didnt eat for 3 weeks and I didnt disturb her for 2 weeks now). Did little research and it seems she is a female. Am I correct? I want some professional feedbacks here  :Very Happy:  [IMG][/IMG]  

Sorry for bad image quality but as you can see I see the "line" or "gap" (I forgot the term for it) and I was amazed how she changed into whole different tarantula w one molt

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (09-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice Louie!! Give her a couple of weeks to harden back up before you feed her. 
Looking female to me but I'm on my phone. Congrats!!!

So this week coming up is going to be nuts. Lots and lots of stuff coming in  :Smile:

----------

Louie (09-15-2013)

----------


## Louie

> Nice Louie!! Give her a couple of weeks to harden back up before you feed her. 
> Looking female to me but I'm on my phone. Congrats!!!
> 
> So this week coming up is going to be nuts. Lots and lots of stuff coming in


 Thank you! Haha and I forgot to mention that LP is doing great! Fed 2 times this week already and looka very good :Very Happy: :thumbup:

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

congrats on the successful molt; glad all the advice and such helped you out...these guys here are pretty awesome


Only 14 more days til the expo....can't believe it!!!  I can't wait for my versicolor.
About how much plastic "shrubbery" should I put in its enclosure??  I'm planning on keeping it in whatever it comes in until its first molt, and then I have a 16oz Peanut Butter jar I'm gonna transfer it into...I just need to know how much cover/height they need

I'm also going to purchase a pair of long tweezers to administer food/remove debris....any other supplies I should get??

----------

Louie (09-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The little LP will be a monster before you know it :p

Your versi will want to web up as high as it can get. Get some type of plant that is almost as tall as your jar. Make sure they are plastic. 
Tweezers maybe a paint brush and a catch cup.  :Smile:

----------

Louie (09-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I always forget the paintbrush...

Catch cup can be any size plastic restaurant ramekin/SOLO cup, or is there something that works better??

----------


## 3skulls

Just something clear will work.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'll post pics when I get my supplies  :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

Meph this is what i have my versi in. He molted like a week ago so he's looking good. 



His vial is simple and what ive had him in since i got him at 1/2". Hes molted twice and is probably 1.25" now. 




A birds eye view:


All it is is substrate, One leaf off of a plastic plant, and a bottle cap for water to keep humidity up. You don't need to use a plastic plant, anything that they can anchor their webs to works just to help them make a more secure web.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How do you refill the bottle cap??  Do you have a little hole in the side??

And you're using ecoearth for your substrate??

----------


## Mike41793

> How do you refill the bottle cap??  Do you have a little hole in the side??
> 
> And you're using ecoearth for your substrate??


I have a syringe that i stick through one of the holes in the top and squirt it down into the cap. I leave a few drops in the web too. They drink the drops in the web sometimes or it'll just evaporate. Or u can open the top and stick the syringe down in. My versi is the friendliest T i own. If you're at all worried just distract him with food then once hes munching carefully refill it lol trick them

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Look what I found in the Bathroom!!

What kind do you think it is?

----------


## Mike41793

The legs look like black widow legs so i'd guess something from the Lactrodectus genus...? (I googled that, i didnt know it off the top of my head lol).

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Man o man what a weekend 2 shows and did pretty good! after expenses and buying $600 worth or stuff to restock I still made a couple hundred profit. well the wife made the profit I get paid in Ts and snakes lol. I sold a whopping 4 crested geckos, 2 leos, and 1 snake. everything else was scorpions and spiders! I'll have to get pics in a day or two but i'm just taking a break from cleaning and putting stuff away. I did pick up a camel spider, more emerald skeletons about 2.5", and some blue femurs. I also wheeled and dealed and managed to pick up a hypo jungle rtb girl for my boa collection.  :Smile:  makes 3 of them! Lots of stuff I cant even remember half of it. this weekend has been a blur! O and I got 1.1 goliath bird eaters but those were sold before I picked them up. they will be packed and shipped tomorrow! NOT looking forward to that! lol 

Anyone know if theres a market for true spiders? I've got a line on huntsman and some different orb weavers but gotta figure out if theres people that would want them. also that arrow head spider that my mother in law gave me seems to have made a web sack! kinda really hoping that is what it is. its a ball of webbing about the size of its body stuck to the lid of its vial.  :Smile: 

Hope everyone had a fun of a weekend as we did!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-15-2013),_carlson_ (09-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A better pic of the spider would help. Doesn't have the abdomen of a widow. Maybe some type of Wolf Spider? Shine a light in its eyes. Wolfs eyes will reflect like a cat or dog.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-16-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that should be a sac Damon! 

There is somewhat of a market for trues. I would never buy any because they seem to die so easy. Find the right people and you might be able to make some good trades. 

Oh and good luck with that unpacking!! Dress up in hazmat gear and wear gloves. :p. How big are they? I would be so stressed to ship a heavy bodied spider. :/

----------


## Mike41793

Good luck with the emerald skeleton's damon, i'm having horrid luck with my ephebopus. Maybe i'll try again someday with bigger specimens.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Thanks guys! Transfers successful! Not to worried about shipping as the owner gave guidelines on how she wants them packed no lag so no problem for me. Ill email you guys (you know who I mean) my full list of available probably later today.

----------


## BFE Pets

Sorry missed that question Rich. The female is about 7.5" and the male is around 5" on the goliath bird eaters. That camel spider was an easy transfer. I put its old cup in the new bigger cup pulled the lid off and slapped the big cups lid on. So yea theres a little cup still in there for it to play on. Lol. The biggest stress was actually transferring the H. Macs. Got 4 that are 2+" if you want them as we discussed  you don't have to take that many. Just got that many extra. I'm really liking them! Hate to give Mike a big head but he's right baboons are awesome! I've got to find some wholesale lots of pokies tho. Lots of request for them!

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Hey Mike how far is Ridgefield from you?

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I might grab 1 or 2 H. macs. Kinda waiting to see how the Tiger Rumps play out. Those GBBs drained my account :p

----------


## BFE Pets

No worries Rich I owe you now lol. What ever you want that I have I can hold for you or we can work out via pm. I have no reservations about holds, credit, or trades with you!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Same with you my friend.

----------


## kat_black181

Not the greatest picture. He's kinda shy. But he's been building webs around my porch for days now. Sometimes, I accidentally walk through them. :-/ I have nooo idea what it is, though???

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey Mike how far is Ridgefield from you?


Like an hour and a half, bout as far as Netbug

----------


## BFE Pets

hahaha I just found out.... why I asked you mike is because i'm working out a trade with a guy from up there.... He works for Ana.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Anyone see the how NOT to rehouse your p.metallica video?

Lol

----------


## Mike41793

> hahaha I just found out.... why I asked you mike is because i'm working out a trade with a guy from up there.... He works for Ana.


What's his name? There's a guy at expos with her sometimes. Not sure if it's a friend or employee? Idk. Ridgefield is right near Newtown where ana lives.

----------


## 3skulls

Kat, I don't have a scientific name but those are Orb Weavers. They make big webs every night. 

...
Tried to look them up. 
Is this it?
http://bugguide.net/node/view/566256

----------


## 3skulls

> Anyone see the how NOT to rehouse your p.metallica video?
> 
> Lol


Oh no. Haven't seen it. Do I want to see it? :p

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Oh no. Haven't seen it. Do I want to see it? :p


Like, no one gets bit or anything but it totally does run away, and stuff. Lol. Dude had like 4 people there to help him rehome the T.

----------


## kat_black181

> Kat, I don't have a scientific name but those are Orb Weavers. They make big webs every night. 
> 
> ...
> Tried to look them up. 
> Is this it?
> http://bugguide.net/node/view/566256


Yup! That's what he looks like! He had a big web right outside my door, but unfortunately it blocked the walkway to my back deck. And I destroyed it trying to walk back there. :-( 

Good thing he will build another tonight!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Anyone see the how NOT to rehouse your p.metallica video?
> 
> Lol


need the link lol




> What's his name? There's a guy at expos with her sometimes. Not sure if it's a friend or employee? Idk. Ridgefield is right near Newtown where ana lives.


Ryan Devlin I believe is his last name.

----------


## Louie

LP ESCAPED!
She is about an inch big and was in her cage and my older brother fed her and left it open (put something heavy on top but I can see space where she could easily escape into..) 

Did anyone lose their sling?
I know snakes are attracted to heats but how do I bait Ts?... it's been at least 12 hrs..

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## BFE Pets

oh man that sucks Louie! hate to be the bearer of bad news but I dont think any of us have ever found a sling that got away.

----------

Louie (09-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Noooo!
That sucks. For an escaped LP, I would look low and under stuff. Small gaps, somewhere it would feel safe. 

I found a P. pederseni once. The OBT that I lost has never been found.

----------

Louie (09-16-2013)

----------


## Louie

Yeah..I went through everywhere that is possible. I even open some of the vents that were near room or empty ethernet  wall plug thing but nope. Did setup water dish with black light in the room. Searched other rooms, highs and low but no luck. I really doubt LP couldve walked all the stairs but..well hopefully she will turn herself in soon or else..that means more business with 3skulls haha..


"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (09-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

bunch of molts the last couple days! feather legs, fire legs, irminia, and a few others! Including Mikes/my vagans boy! i'll get a pic texted to you. I didnt get it out in time to sex it  :Sad:  I also had a Vaejovis spinigerus Striped Devil Scorpion drop babies last night! so adorable!!! at last count she had 17 on her back and didnt look like she was done. cant wait to see them in a day or two once shes relaxed a little bit and I can feed her!

----------


## 3skulls

How those S. cals Damon? 

Who has GBB fever??


And they are a good size. 


Very excited right now  :Very Happy:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-17-2013),_carlson_ (09-19-2013),Louie (09-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-17-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Doing well thanks. Growing like weeds almost an inch now maybe a bit over on the one

----------

_3skulls_ (09-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Look how cute!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-17-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-18-2013),Louie (09-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Tomorrow should be crazy. Really excited about everything coming in. 
Can't wait!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-17-2013),Louie (09-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-17-2013)

----------


## Louie

Is that GBB? They look beautiful despite its size!  :Very Happy:  

*still havent found LP btw, kindda gave up on her.. she had 2 meals so she should be alive somewhere in my house hopefully.. :Sad: 

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Yep thats a baby gbb

----------

_3skulls_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

You know thats just pure torture! pics of boxes do nothing for us! lets see the goodies inside!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-18-2013),Kitty Softpaws (09-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's half the fun Damon. 
Very bad iPhone pics. 
Box #1
Avic avics. 



Box #2
Blue Fang


Box #3
3 Borneo Blacks 

1 P. rufilata

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-18-2013),Louie (09-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Box #3 
1 P. striata

1 A. urticans




Box #4 coming up next  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Box #4

2 mature female OBTs. 
Crystal gets free babies if one lays a sac  :Smile: 




And he threw in 3 OBT babies  :Smile: 


Now I wait until Friday  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-18-2013),Louie (09-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

man thats some money! love the borneo blacks! cant wait to add some to my collection! did you get any of those to sell or are they just for the collection?

----------

_3skulls_ (09-18-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

You keep your sac to yourself mister!! :p

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The Poeci, urtican and Borneos were a trade I did with Jamie. I only got 3 so I have to hold on to them.  :Very Happy:  
She really hooked me up! Was really happy when I opened the box. I only asked for 2 BBs and the Mysore. 

Haha Crystal, behave. 

And a huge thanks to Mike! I hope the little Blue Fang makes it.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Those borneo blacks are sick

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah they are cool. Same genus as the LVs you have here. Lampropelma.

----------


## 3skulls

Just found this huge male. Wish I had my real camera because he looks really awesome in person.

----------


## BFE Pets

What an awesome day! with one exception but I wont post that here. anyway..... I lost a pumpkin patch about a month ago. It was only a wee thing at 2i. I looked for it that day and wrote it off. Well I was cleaning my critter room and found him hiding in a stack of delicup lids!  :Dance:  so happy he made it and I have him back! Louie dont give up on your lost one. he may turn up when you are least expecting it!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-19-2013),_carlson_ (09-19-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That's really freaking crazy Damon! 
What was the bad part? When you cried because you were parting with all the cool stuff you are sending me? :p

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
Starting to really web things up. 



My other OBT female I got yesterday. So pretty in person.

----------

_jben_ (09-19-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

First pairing ever!
Might as well start with some OBTs

This was a pretty big rush. The male first ran out and onto the wall. Had to chase him down. I introduced him in with the female and he started to do his thing. Really awesome to watch!! 

Here he is coming in from the left. 


After they touched and did their little dance for a bit, she leaned back to let him do his thing.


He hooked her fangs and held her down and got the job done. 


They stayed that way for a bit. As soon as he pulled away I got him out of there. He ran and had to chase him down again. After he reloads, I'll try him with the 2nd female.

That was one of the coolest thing I have seen. Amazing!!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-19-2013),_carlson_ (09-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-21-2013),Louie (09-19-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-20-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Even tho they were obts, it still seems like it was kewl to watch!!!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Thats so friggin awesome Rich!!! I didnt know that you hadnt ever paired any before. I was so stoked after pairing my chalcodes! My albopilosum girl tried her best to eat my boy tonight! i'll give them a couple days and try again. hopefully she dont get him!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Thats so friggin awesome Rich!!! I didnt know that you hadnt ever paired any before. I was so stoked after pairing my chalcodes! My albopilosum girl tried her best to eat my boy tonight! i'll give them a couple days and try again. hopefully she dont get him!


You guys gotta post vids! Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I wanted to video it but my phone was acting up. I'll try to when I pair him with the 2nd female. 

Yep that was my first time Damon.  :Smile:  
 :Dancin' Banana: 

This female was very laid back with him. I'm hoping the other one will be as well.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

videos of tarantula "snu snu"???

Does that fit in to BP.net's TOS? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha as long as you post it after 11pm

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-19-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I never have anyone handy to take pics or video and I don't have a third hand to hold a camera. I'm not comfortable enough yet to set down my catch cup or paint brush.

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I was so excited I ran into the next room to get my memory card.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Got to watch a tarantula eat a cricket at the pet store today; it was an emerald skeleton (??) about 3"...it destroyed the cricket lol.

I could get used to watching this  :Razz:

----------


## BFE Pets

still my favorite part of owning T's ^^^

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

That sounds so interesting. I think I'm gonna youtube 'tarantulas eating' now...

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

There are tons of feeding videos.

----------


## kat_black181

Tarantulas are so stinkin cool!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-20-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I can't get enough of them. :p

----------


## Coleslaw007

That's awesome, Rich! And that description... have you considered writing "romance" novels? 

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha

It's all about the cover. If I can get a flowing blond wig for him, with an unbuttoned shirt....

----------


## Neal

3skulls, do you have any scorpions?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^^^^This


My brother is interested in centipedes and other "alternate" inverts like scorpions...I told him I'd ask around about care and purchasing

----------


## Mike41793

Scorps are as easy as T's. Damon has some but his wife is more into them i think. He's been trying to convince me to try them lol. 

I know rich has pedes. He had a couple die on him i think, idk how fragile they are. Probably not as easy as t's or scorps i'd guess. 

 Idk if rich has scorps or if damon has pedes tho lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I don't have any scorps. 
All of my millipedes have died. I'm not sure what I did wrong, if anything. 

Nothing beats a tarantula.  :Smile:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Check out my facebook meth I've got a pricelist posted and a decent selection of scorps. Always working on expanding our collection.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Me no have FB buddy....
do you have centipedes though??  My brother is REALLY nuts about them...he thinks its so cool that they bite lol

and it's MePH....not that Breaking Bad stuff  :Razz:

----------


## BFE Pets

sadly my pede order was grossly short and i sold the only couple I had at the expo today. and sorry bout the incorrect name my friend

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That's alright....it can be a bit of a mouthful for some  :Razz: 


What is centipede care like??

----------


## BFE Pets

Wish I knew meph lol I only had the about 3 days before they sold. They like crickets tho!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I looked at arachnoboard and couldn't find any good DIY project tutorials...most of the people who ask get told to "use the search function... :Slam head: 

And I hesitate to trust what I read online elsewhere lol



I guess we'll have to just venture out on our own and try something

----------


## Neal

> That's alright....it can be a bit of a mouthful for some 
> 
> 
> What is centipede care like??


What kind? PM me and I'll get you the care info. I'm still very connected in the invert hobby.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## Neal

> ^^^^This
> 
> 
> My brother is interested in centipedes and other "alternate" inverts like scorpions...I told him I'd ask around about care and purchasing


I can give him scorpion care easily. I've kept everything at least once before. I was even first in the US to have certain Tityus species.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

I think I'd like to have a bigggg centipede. They're so neat. :-)

----------


## Neal

> I think I'd like to have a bigggg centipede. They're so neat. :-)


I'm not into centipedes but I have sat for a friend. They are very very very very quick.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Lol, I want the big lazy ones.

----------


## Neal

> Lol, I want the big lazy ones.


I don't believe this would be the case with any of them. If you're going to start though stay with something native. The Asian ones can be pretty nasty and cause trouble.

----------


## BFE Pets

> I can give him scorpion care easily. I've kept everything at least once before. I was even first in the US to have certain Tityus species.


Do you still know anyone reputable that I can get good deals from on some various Tityus species?

----------


## Neal

> Do you still know anyone reputable that I can get good deals from on some various Tityus species?


Yes I know quite a few people, but it's all going to boil down to what species of Tityus you want and what you're looking to spend. PM me what species you want and I'll tell you if it's even doable then we can talk about prices and I'll direct you in the right direction.

Some Tityus are cheap and some can be $50ish a pop. All depends on the rarity.

----------


## carlson

New hang out spot. Unless I look at her or the cage to hard then back to the hole!!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Man they love filling in their water bowls. 

G. pulchra 
First molt in about a year or may over a year at this point.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-23-2013),_carlson_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

I guess this is how a t says leave it empty dumb a$$

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kat_black181

> I don't believe this would be the case with any of them. If you're going to start though stay with something native. The Asian ones can be pretty nasty and cause trouble.


Maybe I was thinking about millipedes. Yea...I think I'd want one of those. Lol

----------


## Neal

> Maybe I was thinking about millipedes. Yea...I think I'd want one of those. Lol


Just do your research first, that's the best advice I can offer besides staying with something native.

----------


## kat_black181

> Just do your research first, that's the best advice I can offer besides staying with something native.


Why native? I'm just curious because I've never kept any insects before.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Read about the Asian ones...you'll see why

----------


## kat_black181

What about giant African millipedes?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I guess this is how a t says leave it empty dumb a$$
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I know how you feel, Nicky....im losing a neverending battle with my b.smthi and my irminia....both insist the waterbowl gets emptied n filled with dirt.  :Sad: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_carlson_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Why native? I'm just curious because I've never kept any insects before.


They're more aggressive and people underestimate their speed so much that they can get loose and they'll cause serious damage to native wildlife because a lot of the Asian ones have some serious venomous bites. So native for beginner to get used to their speed and stuff so if it gets out it won't cause too much havoc. Plus you don't want like say a vietnamese centipede loose in your house. Asian ones are generally bigger as well. So factor all that in and you'll understand why.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> They're more aggressive and people underestimate their speed so much that they can get loose and they'll cause serious damage to native wildlife because a lot of the Asian ones have some serious venomous bites. So native for beginner to get used to their speed and stuff so if it gets out it won't cause too much havoc. Plus you don't want like say a vietnamese centipede loose in your house. Asian ones are generally bigger as well. So factor all that in and you'll understand why.


That definitely sounds creepy. I don't think I want a centipede at all now... lol

----------


## carlson

> I know how you feel, Nicky....im losing a neverending battle with my b.smthi and my irminia....both insist the waterbowl gets emptied n filled with dirt. 
> 
> sent from my incubator


I have stops trying to hard. Couple times a week ill fill it an she empty it an now its part of the house since I took out the wood lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Wondering if the little white dots I see are mold forming. She still smaller than I wanted to re house cuz she hides if I open the cage

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I have kept some native centipedes and I just can't get into them. I never saw them. There are some really cool ones out there but just not my thing. 

Kat if you want a T, let me know and we can work out a great deal.

----------


## kat_black181

> I have kept some native centipedes and I just can't get into them. I never saw them. There are some really cool ones out there but just not my thing. 
> 
> Kat if you want a T, let me know and we can work out a great deal.


Ok, I do think I want one. I'm gonna do some research and see what's best for me. I think I'd want one that's kinda big but still nice. :-) lol

----------


## kat_black181

Brazilian giant white knee or Mexican red knee. I like those two.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

3skulls is really nice to deal with; he'll answer all your questions.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> 3skulls is really nice to deal with; he'll answer all your questions.


From what I've seen, that is definitely the case. :-)

----------

_3skulls_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Dude get a T they're so sick!  What type do you want? Tell us what you like so we can start suggesting and peer pressuring you! :p

----------

_3skulls_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Dude get a T they're so sick!  What type do you want? Tell us what you like so we can start suggesting and peer pressuring you! :p


Brazilian giant white knee, Mexican red knee, or Mexican fire leg... I like those 3.

----------


## Mike41793

Out of those id recommend one of the brachy's before the A. genic. The whiteknee females can get up to like 8-9". If you're ok with that then go for it, i just wanted to make sure you knew that lol.

----------


## kat_black181

> Out of those id recommend one of the brachy's before the A. genic. The whiteknee females can get up to like 8-9". If you're ok with that then go for it, i just wanted to make sure you knew that lol.


I like the big ones. That would be fine with me if it got that big. And I like that they don't burrow a lot. I want to be able to see it.

----------


## 3skulls

L. parahybana if you want a big T. 

Any of the above are going to burrow when smaller but make great display animals once they get some size. 

They all can and or will kick hairs. 
Care is easy and pretty much the same for them.

----------


## kat_black181

> L. parahybana if you want a big T. 
> 
> Any of the above are going to burrow when smaller but make great display animals once they get some size. 
> 
> They all can and or will kick hairs. 
> Care is easy and pretty much the same for them.


They aren't recommended for beginners. Should I get one of those as my first???

----------


## 3skulls

IMO, I think LPs are listed better as a 2nd or 3rd T but most people wouldn't have any problem as a 1st. 

The reasons are:

Because of their size. Won't really be a problem if you are looking for something big. They grow fast but don't become monsters overnight. If you start small and "grow" with it, you shouldn't have a problem.  Mine are around 4-5" and I have had them for 18months give or take. Bought them around 1/2"
They can be nasty at times, same with all of the above. They can kick hairs, same as all of the above. 

If you don't want something that gets as big as the others and a bit more docile. I can't recommend a G. pulchripes enough. They are (IMO) one of the best Ts out there. Good size, good temperament (its still a T), very pretty, make good display T (when it gets some size) and very easy to care for. 

I would put Black & Whites, Red & Whites, White Knees in with the LPs. All can be nasty, all can be pretty bad kickers. They get a pretty good size, LPs being bigger. They all need a steady supply of food. 

Some growth rates of what I have worked with. 18 month span. All approximate. Kept around lower 80s and fed once a week. 
G. pulchripes .25"- 3"+
B. smithi .25" - 2"
G. rosea .25" - 1.5"
LP .5"- 5"

Its really up to you and what you would be comfortable with. They all have lower venom but I don't want to get bit by any of them. At adult size their fangs will be huge. 
Every spider is quick. When you read something saying is a slow species, they are comparing it to an even faster spider. 

Never plan on picking out a T that you want to hold. There are more docile Ts but they have individual personalities. Example, I would not hold my B. smithi. She is a hair kicker and attacks her water dish when I'm filling it. 

Now I feel like I'm rambling. Hope that helps some. 
Any questions just let us know!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

It helps a whole lot! Gives me some things to think about. Thanks so much. :-)

----------

_3skulls_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

No problem. I love talking spiders and makes me happy to turn people on to them.

----------


## kat_black181

> No problem. I love talking spiders and makes me happy to turn people on to them.


Do you have the ones I mentioned? 

And the hairs, do I only have to worry about that if the spider is annoyed?

----------


## 3skulls

I them all besides the A. genticulata 

You have to worry about them any time you are working around the spider or in the cage. It bothers some people really bad, doesn't affect others. 
Me... My LPs will make me itch when working with them. If I touch their bowls, molts etc. I'll get blisters under my skin on my hands. 
Same with my. B. smithi. The others are still to small to tell. 
Now take into account that when I'm working with them, I'm working with a lot of spiders :p
A pair of latex gloves wouldn't be a bad idea. After a rehousing, dumping the old substrate into a trash can outside would be another good idea. 

There are some people out there that will only keep Old World because of the hairs.

----------


## kat_black181

I think I could deal with the hairs better than a really nasty bite.

----------


## Neal

You can get a rosehair as a starter T. They're pretty chill and don't really flick hairs. Just wash your hands after handling and don't just bring your hands to your eyes.

----------


## kat_black181

> You can get a rosehair as a starter T. They're pretty chill and don't really flick hairs. Just wash your hands after handling and don't just bring your hands to your eyes.


I have read everywhere that rosehairs are boring...

----------


## 3skulls

I had one for 20+ years and I wouldn't think of her as boring. Once again its up to personality. 
She also gave me a few good threat poses before. :p

The little one I have now is always out looking around. 

They are a good first T. The main thing you have to keep in mind is how long they can go off feed. It's like a person getting a BP for a first snake. Sometimes people start to freak and changing things up adding unneeded stress. 

There are also a lot of people that will call them boring because a lot of people have them. I think they are underrated.

----------


## cory9oh4

does sling mean spiderling?

----------


## MootWorm

> I have read everywhere that rosehairs are boring...


I really like our rosey. She has quite the personality!  She's a little on the feisty side, likes to rear back when we fill her water dish lol. And she's a beast with the crickets! I think she's pretty cool, but I have VERY limited experience with Ts

----------


## Neal

> does sling mean spiderling?


Yep.

----------


## kat_black181

I want to watch it eat, though!

----------


## MootWorm

Mine likes to take the heads off of crickets  :Smile:  Trust me, you'll be able to watch it eat

----------


## Neal

> I want to watch it eat, though!


You can watch them eat. They snatch crickets/roaches up and hold them while eating.

----------


## kat_black181

I still like the original 3 I named a lot better I think.

----------


## Mike41793

I would get an A. genic then!

EDIT: checkout the nhandu genus too. Nhandu chromatus look similar to the genics when they mature. They just have red booties and dont get as big.

----------


## kat_black181

> I would get an A. genic then!
> 
> EDIT: checkout the nhandu genus too. Nhandu chromatus look similar to the genics when they mature. They just have red booties and dont get as big.


Ok, white knee it is. :-) 

I will look at those, too. But, I need to start off with just one to get my feet wet.

----------


## BFE Pets

Only if Rich doesnt have any A. geniculata let me know I can help with that.

----------


## kat_black181

Lol! Gimme a couple weeks. I have a new snake coming, so I need to get him in and settled first.

----------


## 3skulls

OBT female #2

1
http://youtu.be/CnLGCXIGqEQ

2
http://youtu.be/llHcepRgp_o

3
http://youtu.be/HW_NJ62y_dM

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-23-2013),_carlson_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## Kitty Softpaws

> Lol! Gimme a couple weeks. I have a new snake coming, so I need to get him in and settled first.





Oh, you'll have a nice big list by then  :Razz: 

Did the OBT make it out???

----------


## Mephibosheth1

They should have long-handled tongs and stuff at the expo I'm going to, right??

Just trying to see if I should get them now or wait until I get to the expo.

Also about temperature...it's getting towards wintertime here, and my folks let the house get cold...should I get a UTH for my T??

----------


## kat_black181

> Oh, you'll have a nice big list by then 
> 
> Did the OBT make it out???


I'm sorry? I don't have an OBT.

----------


## Neal

You should be able to get tongs at the show Meph.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The OBT did make it out  :Smile: 
He took off and I caught him. I'm hoping I can pair him a couple more time with each female. Then hope they don't molt.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

> The OBT did make it out 
> He took off and I caught him. I'm hoping I can pair him a couple more time with each female. Then hope they don't molt.


Hes so much smaller looking than the girl ha. He likes to bolt when its time to come out it seems?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> Hes so much smaller looking than the girl ha. He likes to bolt when its time to come out it seems?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Girls get bigger and live a lot longer. They also cost more if verified.

----------


## 3skulls

Oh yeah. As soon as its over he knows to get out of there.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

When I get my spider, do I have to get it as a tiny baby?

----------


## Mike41793

> When I get my spider, do I have to get it as a tiny baby?


No lol. I just got a 1.5" A. genic at an expo for $30

----------


## kat_black181

> No lol. I just got a 1.5" A. genic at an expo for $30


Ok. I think I'd be a bit scared to have a tiny spider as my first. I'd be scared of accidentally squashing it. 

Also, is it better to get a female since they live longer?

----------


## Mike41793

> Ok. I think I'd be a bit scared to have a tiny spider as my first. I'd be scared of accidentally squashing it. 
> 
> Also, is it better to get a female since they live longer?


Yes, like i told meph, id look at T's around 3/4"-1". Slings that size will already be eating more normal sized prey. 

You can, but you cant usually sex tarantulas until theyre 3"+. Get one and if it ends up being a male sell it to breed and get something else. Or get 3 slings and your chances of getting at least 1 female goes up a lot  :Wink:

----------


## kat_black181

> Yes, like i told meph, id look at T's around 3/4"-1". Slings that size will already be eating more normal sized prey. 
> 
> You can, but you cant usually sex tarantulas until theyre 3"+. Get one and if it ends up being a male sell it to breed and get something else. Or get 3 slings and your chances of getting at least 1 female goes up a lot


I'll love it just the same. lol I can't get 3 right now. I'm gonna run outta room where I can fit creatures if I'm not careful!

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You'll never run out of room for spiders.

----------


## kat_black181

> You'll never run out of room for spiders.


How do ya figure? lol

----------


## cory9oh4

> Yep.


hehe, I'm good  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sarin

... Hi!

I have a MF G.Rosea and a 1" unsexed P.Regalis... I'll post pics sometime.  :Very Happy: 

I love tarantulas.. Not sure what I'll get next but I'm pretty sure I'm not done. Lol!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-24-2013),_BFE Pets_ (09-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You can never be done :p

Kat I have over 200 on one little wall. You can always find a spot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

Yea i went from 1 to 15 in under a year lol. I'll be upgrading a lot of their enclosures when i get back. Nerding it up setting up T tanks hahaha

----------

_kat_black181_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> You can never be done :p
> 
> Kat I have over 200 on one little wall. You can always find a spot.


You guys better be happy I'm finding a spot for one. haha

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-24-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Yea i went from 1 to 15 in under a year lol. I'll be upgrading a lot of their enclosures when i get back. Nerding it up setting up T tanks hahaha


At one time you wanted nothing to do with one lol I'm pretty sure we can find posts stating it if we look hard enough in random chat or this thread haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

haha i was scared of spiders less than a year ago! I have 93 in my personal collection at the moment and another 250 ish on the for sale shelves. Fear turns to fascination rather quickly!

----------


## kat_black181

> haha i was scared of spiders less than a year ago! I have 93 in my personal collection at the moment and another 250 ish on the for sale shelves. Fear turns to fascination rather quickly!


I've never been afraid of them...it was just not really anything I had thought about keeping. I guess what I'd be more afraid of is tiny spiders that could crawl in my nose when I'm sleeping...

----------


## 3skulls

New girl From Damon. 
A. hentzi. Makes me excited to hold back some of the babies I have. 


Her new home.

----------

_kat_black181_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Ohhh, she's pretty! I think I'm gonna make my T's home like that. It looks really nice.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
That a huge part of why I like keeping Ts. I love making their homes. 

Also got in 4 new H. macs. No good pics yet.  Damon had one marked "P.I.T.A." So I thought I would unpacked that one first. She lived up to her label. I'm hoping that's the last time I have a H. mac running around on me :p

----------


## kat_black181

> Thanks!
> That a huge part of why I like keeping Ts. I love making their homes. 
> 
> Also got in 4 new H. macs. No good pics yet.  Damon had one marked "P.I.T.A." So I thought I would unpacked that one first. She lived up to her label. I'm hoping that's the last time I have a H. mac running around on me :p


The H. macs look a bit intimidating from pictures online...lol

The little circles on the sides of the tank, that's for air, right? How do you do those and make them look so uniform and perfect? I'm very OCD about things like that.

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah H. macs are nothing to play around with. 

I buy loads of 1" tabbed vents. Measure it out and use a 1" hole saw.

----------

_kat_black181_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Haha yeah H. macs are nothing to play around with. 
> 
> I buy loads of 1" tabbed vents. Measure it out and use a 1" hole saw.


Do you have a link, so I can get an idea what it is I need to look for?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> New girl From Damon. 
> A. hentzi. Makes me excited to hold back some of the babies I have. 
> 
> 
> Her new home.


Rich, that's a super neat enclosure! How did you make the "burrow"?

----------

_3skulls_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Crystal. 
I used ZooMed Excavator Clay. It's kinda like working with a wet sand or grout. 
Used half of a fast food cup to build up the burrow.  Stuck the pants in before it dried. It also has areas of coconut fiber. 

It does make it heavy. I used a 10lb bag. I'll keep you updated on how it holds up over time.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ive seen some amazing terrarium setups with that excavator stuff. I gotta try it. 
P.S.....what did you do with your pants??
:p
sent from my incubator

----------


## Neal

> New girl From Damon. 
> A. hentzi. Makes me excited to hold back some of the babies I have. 
> 
> 
> Her new home.


That's like the most awesome looking setup that was probably very quick, I like it.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Neal!!
It did go quick but ill admit that I played around with it a bit. 
There is also a shotgun shell imbedded, to make it more Texas like :p

Haha Crystal. PLANTS!   :Surprised:

----------


## Neal

> Thanks Neal!!
> It did go quick but ill admit that I played around with it a bit. 
> There is also a shotgun shell imbedded, to make it more Texas like :p
> 
> Haha Crystal. PLANTS!


LOL @ shotgun shell. You've gotta love the South.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Wanted to make her feel at home.  :Smile: 

Different angle.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> At one time you wanted nothing to do with one lol I'm pretty sure we can find posts stating it if we look hard enough in random chat or this thread haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Oh absolutely. Wasnt really afraid, just didnt know anything about them and felt like they were kinda creepy

----------

_carlson_ (09-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I love that enclosure rich!

My hmac is actually pretty calm. She can be quick if she wants to but is usually chill.

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Mike! The H. macs seem settled in now and even webbing already.  :Smile: 

Here is one of the H. mac set ups. 




Found one of my bigger LPs on her back!


My other bigger LP

----------

Louie (09-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Sooo...

3skulls has talked me into it. I have found a spot for not just 1, but TWO T's. We're doing up the deal next week. :-)

I decided to go with a Chaco Golden Knee (G. pulchripes) and a Brazilian Black and White (N. coloratovillosus).

----------

_3skulls_ (09-29-2013),_carlson_ (09-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-27-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

post lots of pics of your setup....I'm probably getting mine Sunday, so we'll get to compare notes here

----------


## kat_black181

> post lots of pics of your setup....I'm probably getting mine Sunday, so we'll get to compare notes here


Ok, I still gotta do the setup. 

They won't be here til after next week. So, I gotta go shopping. 

I'll be sure and get you pics.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Sooo...
> 
> 3skulls has talked me into it. I have found a spot for not just 1, but TWO T's. We're doing up the deal next week. :-)
> 
> I decided to go with a Chaco Golden Knee (G. pulchripes) and a Brazilian Black and White (N. coloratovillosus).


Another one has come to the dark side... Muhahahaha!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

While at the store getting Epics mouse today, they had one of these.  Its freaking huge. *jeebs*

----------

_3skulls_ (09-28-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (09-28-2013),_kat_black181_ (09-29-2013),Louie (09-28-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-28-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> While at the store getting Epics mouse today, they had one of these.  Its freaking huge. *jeebs*


I have a bb brazillian pink salmon bird eater :3

----------

Louie (09-28-2013)

----------


## Louie

Have a couple question for ya Rich,

Eh GBB and LP is eating well and gbb made his house asap he got here. But A.Hentzi idk what to do with.. it is so tiny thing and I dont know what I should feed her:eek: she is beautiful though haha


"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## MootWorm

Question for all you T people... Would a quart size mason jar make a suitable cave for a rose hair?

----------


## 3skulls

Louie, for the hentzi, just cut off a cricket head or large cricket legs and leave it overnight. 

-------

A mason jar could work for a hide as long as its not chipped or cracked etc.

----------

Louie (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Another one has come to the dark side... Muhahahaha!


Oh, I was always on the dark side!

----------


## Louie

Ahh I see. Thank you :Smile: 
Any tips on their environment? 
For Lp, GBB and hentzi? I am giving them spraying some water to their case but should I get them a little water bottle cap or something? And for moisture-wise, groung being bone-dry okay?

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## Mike41793

> Oh, I was always on the dark side!


Ohhh babyyyy

----------


## Mike41793

> Ahh I see. Thank you
> Any tips on their environment? 
> For Lp, GBB and hentzi? I am giving them spraying some water to their case but should I get them a little water bottle cap or something? And for moisture-wise, groung being bone-dry okay?
> 
> "Snakes don't bite. Just humans."


I dont have any experience with lp's or hentzis but i keep my gbb bone dry. No water bowl, no misting. Hes been doing great in that setup. 

I did about 8 transfers yesterday so once everyone gets settled in i'll take some pics. I'm thinking they'll have some sweet setups going in about a week, a few were already renovating!

----------

_carlson_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Ohhh babyyyy


Bahahaha! 

Keep it clean.

----------


## Mike41793

> Bahahaha! 
> 
> Keep it clean.


Clearly you don't know me!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kat_black181

> Clearly you don't know me!


I must not.

Hi, my name is Kat. I'm weird. Nice to meet you. :-P

----------


## Mike41793

> I must not.
> 
> Hi, my name is Kat. I'm weird. Nice to meet you. :-P


This is about as clean as it gets with me! :p

http://youtu.be/pd4V1BE6Fj8

----------


## kat_black181

> This is about as clean as it gets with me! :p
> 
> http://youtu.be/pd4V1BE6Fj8


Oh, dear.

I'm not sure I can comment on that one!...

----------


## Mike41793

> Oh, dear.
> 
> I'm not sure I can comment on that one!...


I always leave Damon speechless too!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I always leave Damon speechless too!


Bahaha! Do I even wanna know?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> This is about as clean as it gets with me! :p
> 
> http://youtu.be/pd4V1BE6Fj8


A great song  :Wink:  ...love Pink Floyd
sent from my incubator

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Just picked up my first T!!

A. Versicolor sling....0.5-0.75"

got it and a container to put it in for $30!!


Will up load pics in a few

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The hentzi you will want to keep the substrate moist but not soaked, same with the GBB. 
The LP is big enough to give it a bottle cap for a water dish. Over flow it a bit once a week.

----------

Louie (09-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Bahaha! Do I even wanna know?


I'm stopping this here or i'll get infracted. I will tell you this though, damons a lot more flexible than he looks!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Trying to think up a name....


My mom is concerned about heating requirements...I know I've been talking to some of you about that, but more input would be great

----------

_Anya_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I'm stopping this here or i'll get infracted. I will tell you this though, damons a lot more flexible than he looks!


That's a good idea. And, I don't think I know Damon.

----------


## Mike41793

> That's a good idea. And, I don't think I know Damon.


Damon is an absolute doll. He's HoFR!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Trying to think up a name....
> 
> 
> My mom is concerned about heating requirements...I know I've been talking to some of you about that, but more input would be great


Whatever's comfortable to you is most likely good for them. If you keep them in the 80s they'll usually be hungrier and grow faster. I just keep mine on a shelf in my room. Temps are usually in the mid to upper 70s and mine do fine.  :Good Job:

----------


## Anya

> Trying to think up a name....
> 
> 
> My mom is concerned about heating requirements...I know I've been talking to some of you about that, but more input would be great



Awesome, dude. So happy for you!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Damon is an absolute doll. He's HoFR!


Ahhh! Now I do. :-)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

quick peak at arachnoboards said that as long as it doesn't get frosty inside the house they should be fine, so I'll go with that


I can't believe I actually got one!!!!!!!!!!

----------

_Anya_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> quick peak at arachnoboards said that as long as it doesn't get frosty inside the house they should be fine, so I'll go with that
> 
> 
> I can't believe I actually got one!!!!!!!!!!


Yayyy!!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That'll be you eventually kat  :Wink:

----------


## kat_black181

> That'll be you eventually kat


In a couple weeks! I should start thinking of names now! Have you decided on one yet? Are you going with a theme throughout your T collection?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

i can't figure any out...I had a suggestion for just calling it "versi", but the person who suggested that to me also called me a doofus, so I'm not sure if I should follow her suggestion.... :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

what do yall think??

----------

_Anya_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> i can't figure any out...I had a suggestion for just calling it "versi", but the person who suggested that to me also called me a doofus, so I'm not sure if I should follow her suggestion....
> 
> what do yall think??


I think she's a doofus. Hang on...I'll try and think of a few to see if you like them. It's not sexed yet?

----------

_Anya_ (09-29-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

nope  :Very Happy: 

Forgot to ask the vendor about it

----------


## kat_black181

Audie, Orin, Sage, Nora/Noro, Ajani, Keva, Zurie.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Whoa....where'd you get those from??  lol, you should become a baby name expert  :Razz: 

none of them are really calling to me though...

----------


## kat_black181

> Whoa....where'd you get those from??  lol, you should become a baby name expert 
> 
> none of them are really calling to me though...


From my head! lol

Well, what kinda stuff are you into? What are your other pets names?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

i like star wars, star trek, doctor who, Sherlock, and Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


I also like old(er) music: beatles, led zepplin, van halen, etc.

My cat is named Precious, and my BP is named Mycroft (after Sherlock Holmes' brother).  My brother's cat is named Mocha, and our fish don't have names lol

----------

_Anya_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> i like star wars, star trek, doctor who, Sherlock, and Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy
> 
> 
> I also like old(er) music: beatles, led zepplin, van halen, etc.
> 
> My cat is named Precious, and my BP is named Mycroft (after Sherlock Holmes' brother).  My brother's cat is named Mocha, and our fish don't have names lol


There's so much you could use from some Beatles lyrics, it's unreal!

Ohhh...and I saw Paul McCartney at Bonnaroo! He was EPIC!!!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

when was that??

----------


## kat_black181

> when was that??


It was June 13-16. The best 4 days I have every year are spent at Bonnaroo. Nothing can compare to it.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-29-2013)

----------


## carlson

Hey Damon I tagged you in a FB post. I think you were talking bout a A . blonde sac? Dude is looking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

Thanks Carlson!

Mike I almost wet myself with some of the crap you say!

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike I almost wet myself with some of the crap you say!


Bow chicka wow wow

Meph- i'd name him JPJ, short for john paul jones

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Neal

If I get back into inverts it'll be to get an A. Versicolor. I've always wanted one but never wanted to fork the money out.

----------


## Mike41793

> If I get back into inverts it'll be to get an A. Versicolor. I've always wanted one but never wanted to fork the money out.


Were they a lot more expensive before? I'm not loaded but to me $25 (what i paid for mine) isn't a ton of money to fork out lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Ohhh, I want one of those!!! They're pretty. Who has them?!

----------


## 3skulls

$30 ish is cheap for an animal that's going to be around for the next 10-15 years.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Ohhh, I want one of those!!! They're pretty. Who has them?!


Rich did, and may still have some left.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> $30 ish is cheap for an animal that's going to be around for the next 10-15 years.


Yea thats how i look at it lol! And you can always (well, usually) resell it for at least what you paid for it if you decide you don't want it. Its not like T's get attached to their keepers or anything.

----------


## kat_black181

> Rich did, and may still have some left.


Haha, I'm gonna be in trouble with these things.

----------

_3skulls_ (09-30-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep only have a few left

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So I think I decided on an astronomy theme for them...what do y'all think of Saggitarius as a name??



EDIT–roman theme instead: Octavius it is!!

----------

_kat_black181_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have names for some of mine but I gave up trying to name them all.

----------


## kat_black181

I couldn't have an unnamed pet. It would drive me crazy! Lol

----------


## 3skulls

I'm the same way but I would need about 100 names right now. 

Mike, prices have came down a lot over the past couple of years.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How often should I mist Octavius' tank??
And does he need a soda lid for water??

----------


## kat_black181

So, when I was cleaning house today, I kept moving things around thinking, "Hmmm, I could put a T here...and here...and here..."

I think I'm in trouble. :-/

----------

_3skulls_ (09-30-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-01-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Meph, Avics can be tricky. I would give it a cap for some water. 

---

It's always a good sign when you are wanting more before you even get your first one :p

----------


## kat_black181

> Meph, Avics can be tricky. I would give it a cap for some water. 
> 
> ---
> 
> It's always a good sign when you are wanting more before you even get your first one :p


Nooo. I don't think this is a good sign. Lol!!!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Just out a cap with about 3ml of water in it in there, and a cricket

How do I make sure he eats??

----------


## kat_black181

I want a T. Blondi... you can hear them walk!!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Anything on the feeding??

----------


## kat_black181

> Anything on the feeding??


Where did the experts go? :-/

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I think they're getting awed by your feminine charm....they kinda stopped answering my questions  :Very Happy: 


They do seem to be taking a bit of a break recently though....

----------


## kat_black181

> I think they're getting awed by your feminine charm....they kinda stopped answering my questions 
> 
> 
> They do seem to be taking a bit of a break recently though....


Nahh, I don't have any charm. I'm pretty awkward, actually! :-P

What are you feeding to your T right now?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I have a cricket in there right now (a small sized one)

----------


## kat_black181

> I have a cricket in there right now (a small sized one)


Oh, it hasn't attacked it yet? Maybe it just needs some time to settle before it eats?? How long have you had it?

----------


## kat_black181

Nevermind, just yesterday, right?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

about 28 hours  :Razz: 


And looking at your pics on your gallery you seem pretty charming to me :Very Happy:   I can't imagine you being awkward

----------


## kat_black181

> about 28 hours 
> 
> 
> And looking at your pics on your gallery you seem pretty charming to me  I can't imagine you being awkward


It probably is still settling. I wouldn't worry too much.

And, thank you. :-)

----------


## carlson

Did you crush the crickets head? My chaco as a sling took a couple weeks to settle in an eat first roach. Now she only misses if getting ready to molt. So could be either settling in or getting ready to molt would be my guess

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (10-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## carlson

> about 28 hours 
> 
> 
> And looking at your pics on your gallery you seem pretty charming to me  I can't imagine you being awkward


Awh someone is charming and I can't view the pics on my phone! Losing I guess  :Sad:  haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You might want to wait until the versi makes a web. Should be within a few days. Crush the head some and throw it in the web. Leave it overnight.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, when I open the tank and Octavius tries to walk out and stuff, does than stress him out??  And will it prevent him from feeling comfortable enough to make a web??

Just wondering because he just stands on the side of the tank up towards the top

I'm probably just being overly concerned about nothing...there's just a lot of pressure for him to live.  My folks don't think I did enough research on Ts, so if it dies they won't be pleased

----------


## Mike41793

> Awh someone is charming and I can't view the pics on my phone! Losing I guess  haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


X2!!! Wth! 

Meph i cant see her pics either. On a scale of 1 to Mike, how cute is she? 

For my versi i waited til he made a web and killed a dubia and put it in his web. He found it and ate it. They like it moist but make sure you have holes to keep it well ventilated too. Don't worry too much about getting him to eat. Waiting for him to settle in and build a web to feel comfortable is much more important. I was away on vaca and haven't fed any of mine in over 2 weeks. They're all fine. Some people only feed their T's once a month. I'm not trying to advocate that or say whether or not its a good thing, i'm just saying it so you're more comfortable knowing T's can go for awhile without food lol.

----------


## Neal

> X2!!! Wth! 
> 
> Meph i cant see her pics either. On a scale of 1 to Mike, how cute is she? 
> 
> For my versi i waited til he made a web and killed a dubia and put it in his web. He found it and ate it. They like it moist but make sure you have holes to keep it well ventilated too. Don't worry too much about getting him to eat. Waiting for him to settle in and build a web to feel comfortable is much more important. I was away on vaca and haven't fed any of mine in over 2 weeks. They're all fine. Some people only feed their T's once a month. I'm not trying to advocate that or say whether or not its a good thing, i'm just saying it so you're more comfortable knowing T's can go for awhile without food lol.


Mike, have you had issues with the dubia burrowing?

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike, have you had issues with the dubia burrowing?


Nope, not really. I did like 8 transfers the other day and found a grand total of only 3 surviving dubias. 

If they dont nail them right away then i'll just crush the roaches head and drop them back in. They're scavengers so they have no qualms about eating dead roaches.

----------


## Neal

> Nope, not really. I did like 8 transfers the other day and found a grand total of only 3 surviving dubias. 
> 
> If they dont nail them right away then i'll just crush the roaches head and drop them back in. They're scavengers so they have no qualms about eating dead roaches.


Oh yea I know. I just used to hate dealing with dubias. That's about the only thing I hate is when they start to burrow or play dead. The scorpions a lot of time used to lose interest.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> X2!!! Wth! 
> 
> Meph i cant see her pics either. On a scale of 1 to Mike, how cute is she? 
> 
> For my versi i waited til he made a web and killed a dubia and put it in his web. He found it and ate it. They like it moist but make sure you have holes to keep it well ventilated too. Don't worry too much about getting him to eat. Waiting for him to settle in and build a web to feel comfortable is much more important. I was away on vaca and haven't fed any of mine in over 2 weeks. They're all fine. Some people only feed their T's once a month. I'm not trying to advocate that or say whether or not its a good thing, i'm just saying it so you're more comfortable knowing T's can go for awhile without food lol.



On a scale of one to mike, I can't decide (since I've never seen you lol)

----------


## kat_black181

Who has a roach colony? I want to start one. I like them...

My plan is to start out with 10 females and 5 males. Also, I'll have 300 medium nymphs, so I'll be using the smaller of these as feeders and moving the larger ones to the breeding tub. I'll be buying more as needed for feeding/breeding purposes because I know it takes awhile for them to start producing. How does that sound? Or is that a terrible plan??? I don't know because I've never bred them before. Lol

----------


## MootWorm

> Who has a roach colony? I want to start one. I like them...
> 
> My plan is to start out with 10 females and 5 males. Also, I'll have 300 medium nymphs, so I'll be using the smaller of these as feeders and moving the larger ones to the breeding tub. I'll be buying more as needed for feeding/breeding purposes because I know it takes awhile for them to start producing. How does that sound? Or is that a terrible plan??? I don't know because I've never bred them before. Lol


I keep dubia. Don't do what I did and start with nymphs lol. It takes foerrrever. They're pretty easy, I feed an all vegetarian diet, keep them warm and humid and they'll breed for ya. I don't separate,  I just pick lut whatever size I need that day.

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I would start off with 10.10 pairs.  Males die off sooner and without knowing their age, you might as well. 
You are going to need a lot more Ts or some lizards, or some insect eating mammals, fish, chickens etc. 

If you are going with dubia, each female is going to give you around 20 babies every 6 weeks.

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Bugmom

I had a Dubia colony. I let it run it's course because only my largest tarantulas would eat them, the rest refused. So back to buying crickets. I hate crickets  :Sad:  I loved the almost-no-cost of keeping roaches and lack of smell. I have almost 50 tarantulas so crickets get pricey.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kat_black181

> I would start off with 10.10 pairs.  Males die off sooner and without knowing their age, you might as well. 
> You are going to need a lot more Ts or some lizards, or some insect eating mammals, fish, chickens etc. 
> 
> If you are going with dubia, each female is going to give you around 20 babies every 6 weeks.


So 10 males and 10 females?

I have a beardie now, and he eats like a freakin' cow! I'm spending a fortune on them as it is, so I figure I might as well start my own colony. 

I plan on getting a female beardie later, and at least 2 more T's after I get those 2 from you. Who knows what I'll get after that???

----------


## 3skulls

Ah ok. Yeah dubia are the way to go. 

Bugmom that sucks. I hate crickets.

----------


## kat_black181

> I had a Dubia colony. I let it run it's course because only my largest tarantulas would eat them, the rest refused. So back to buying crickets. I hate crickets  I loved the almost-no-cost of keeping roaches and lack of smell. I have almost 50 tarantulas so crickets get pricey.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2


Crickets are terrible, evil, disgusting little creatures. I'm sorry you have to deal with them! :-(

----------


## Mike41793

> So 10 males and 10 females?
> 
> I have a beardie now, and he eats like a freakin' cow! I'm spending a fortune on them as it is, so I figure I might as well start my own colony. 
> 
> I plan on getting a female beardie later, and at least 2 more T's after I get those 2 from you. Who knows what I'll get after that???


Yea. Start off with like 5.5 lol. You'll only have 2 mouths to feed. Unless you plan to get a bunch more T's! Lol. 

My colony has grown quite a bit since i've gotten them. Once you get everything setup i can send you some if you'd like. It wouldn't be a bad idea to get the roaches going before you even get the T's. Rich and Coleslaw have both hooked me up when they've had extras so i'm just reciprocating the offer. 

If anyone else in this thread wants a few free dubias to try to breed or to try as feeders just shoot me a message! I know we have a few new T owners now so don't hesitate to ask. Crickets suck, glad i've never had to mess with them. 

Dubias are wicked easy to keep. Tub with holes, eggcrate for them to hide in, water and food dish. Thats it. You could forget about them for weeks and if you come back they'll still be there lol. I love keeping them!

----------

_Anya_ (10-01-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013),_satomi325_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Yea. Start off with like 5.5 lol. You'll only have 2 mouths to feed. Unless you plan to get a bunch more T's! Lol. 
> 
> My colony has grown quite a bit since i've gotten them. Once you get everything setup i can send you some if you'd like. It wouldn't be a bad idea to get the roaches going before you even get the T's. Rich and Coleslaw have both hooked me up when they've had extras so i'm just reciprocating the offer. 
> 
> If anyone else in this thread wants a few free dubias to try to breed or to try as feeders just shoot me a message! I know we have a few new T owners now so don't hesitate to ask. Crickets suck, glad i've never had to mess with them. 
> 
> Dubias are wicked easy to keep. Tub with holes, eggcrate for them to hide in, water and food dish. Thats it. You could forget about them for weeks and if you come back they'll still be there lol. I love keeping them!


Thanks!!!

I'll shoot you a message when I'm ready for them.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Spidey still no make a web  :Sad: 

Spin faster little guy!!!

----------


## kat_black181

> Spidey still no make a web 
> 
> Spin faster little guy!!!


Maybe you have a lazy one. :-P 

Give him some time. Lol I bet a day to us is like ten minutes for them! He will spin his web soon. :-)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I just worry about him not eating...and he won't eat until he webs...and he's so tiny...AHHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!! :Frustrated:

----------


## kat_black181

> I just worry about him not eating...and he won't eat until he webs...and he's so tiny...AHHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!!


Well, they don't really eat like we do, so you gotta think about it more on their terms.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Anya

I REALLY REALLY love my Dubia. They're little pets.  :Very Happy:

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I REALLY REALLY love my Dubia. They're little pets.


Aren't they so cool??!!!

----------


## Mike41793

> I just worry about him not eating...and he won't eat until he webs...and he's so tiny...AHHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!!


Dude you could leave him there for 2 weeks and come back and he'd probably still be fine. They're pet rocks. Pet rocks that sometimes do extreme renovations in the middle of the nite lol!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Ohhhhh nikki, i see you liked that post. When are you getting a T??  :Very Happy:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Meph. After it webs. This is how in water mine. I give it a couple of sprays in the webbing once a week. But my bug room is around 60% humidity. 


dubia!!! 


And my wall is filling up  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-07-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Would this be ok for my T's???

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

That will work. Something wider and not as tall would be better. 
Just fill them up 3/4 full and you'll be good.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> That will work. Something wider and not as tall would be better. 
> Just fill them up 3/4 full and you'll be good.


Ok, thanks. I'm at Wal-Mart now, so I'll find something wider and shorter.

----------


## kat_black181

Too big?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They should have those same cups, just shorter. If you can't find them, those will work.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Those will work too. 
Now you'll be like a real spider keeper. Every time you go into the store you'll be looking at things and thinking how you can keep a T in it :p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

This one. Lol

----------


## kat_black181

> Those will work too. 
> Now you'll be like a real spider keeper. Every time you go into the store you'll be looking at things and thinking how you can keep a T in it :p


Haha! Yea. This is getting crazy.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

the guy I got mine from at the expo suggested cheeseball containers from sams club or target lol

----------


## kat_black181

> the guy I got mine from at the expo suggested cheeseball containers from sams club or target lol


I think mine need floor space more than height. Does yours climb stuff?

----------


## Mike41793

Kat look for sandwich containers. Yours are terrestrial T's and wont need a lot of height. 

Something like this:

----------


## kat_black181

Those square ones are shorter...I went ahead and got them. I already left or I woulda got the flatter ones!!! :-/ oops.

----------


## Mike41793

> Those square ones are shorter...I went ahead and got them. I already left or I woulda got the flatter ones!!! :-/ oops.


Those will work. Just will need to add dirt to fill them up enough. 

Meph:
My versi is my friendliest T. Don't worry about him coming out. Here's my guy who snatched a roach and hung onto my tongs like a monkey. Then of course i had to sneeze RIGHT then so he fell and i caught him in my hand. Then he trotted back up onto the tongs again for this photo op lol



So yes. He will come out when you try and feed or water or open his cup for anything. But, if he's anything like my versi he's probably wicked friendly and chill haha

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ishy giant spider that was on the door to the crawlspace under the house.  Sorry its blurry.   It was raining and didnt want my phone to get wet.  But thanks to you folks, I thought of this thread when I saw it.  Lol.  It was probably as big as a 50 cent piece with the leg span.

----------

_carlson_ (10-01-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Those will work. Just will need to add dirt to fill them up enough. 
> 
> Meph:
> My versi is my friendliest T. Don't worry about him coming out. Here's my guy who snatched a roach and hung onto my tongs like a monkey. Then of course i had to sneeze RIGHT then so he fell and i caught him in my hand. Then he trotted back up onto the tongs again for this photo op lol
> 
> 
> 
> So yes. He will come out when you try and feed or water or open his cup for anything. But, if he's anything like my versi he's probably wicked friendly and chill haha


Ok. I decided against getting Wal-Mart dirt because it's full of chemicals. Whrre do you guys get dirt???

----------


## 3skulls

Hard to tell from that pic but doesn't look like anything that would be harmful.

----------


## 3skulls

I use coconut fiber. 
Most pet stores have it. Come in a compressed brick, you add water

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I use coconut fiber. 
> Most pet stores have it. Come in a compressed brick, you add water


Ok. I'll try to find that.

----------


## 3skulls

http://m.petco.com/product/10813/Zoo...Substrate.aspx

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I buy my dirt mix from rich because i'm lazy and because i love getting packages from him <3

----------

_3skulls_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Random Question: does anyone keep those trapdoor spiders??  They seem like they would be a bear when it came to husbandry.  Just curious

----------


## 3skulls

Trapdoors are awesome but you never see them. Between that and the vendors never knowing an age, I always pass.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Went in the bug room early and some things were out. 

Female versicolor 


P. pederseni


H. mac


H. lividum

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-06-2013),Louie (10-02-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Louie

> Went in the bug room early and some things were out. 
> 
> 
> H. lividum


H.lividum looks very nice :Very Happy:  by chance where did u get that glass cage Rich? 

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are acrylic. I order cases of them from The Container Store and fix them up.
Add vents and hinges.

----------

_Anya_ (10-02-2013),Louie (10-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Anya

Took a video for you guys yesterday. This happy spider is living and reproducing (You can't see in the vid, but she has lots of baby spiders on her back) in my windowsill. Yesterday two big bluebottle flies flew in my window, and landed in her trap. Though this video made me realize how dirty my window is....if I cleaned it, I couldn't have awesome spiders like this live in harmony with me! I checked her this morning, and she's eaten both of those enormous flies. The ciiiiircle of liiiife....

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Ah...4640d.mp4.html

My favorite part- When she bites down on the fly's leg, and pulls...lol. Reminds me of a dog. My second favorite part is when the other fly just randomly drops out of the sky. That got a laugh out of me when it happened.

----------

_3skulls_ (10-02-2013),_carlson_ (10-02-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's not coming up for me :/. Maybe because I'm on my phone.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Now I want more spider species instead of just Tarantulas


Curse you BP.net....you continue to find more things I never knew I needed

----------

_Anya_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Bugmom

> Now I want more spider species instead of just Tarantulas
> 
> 
> Curse you BP.net....you continue to find more things I never knew I needed


I keep jumping spiders and wolf spiders plus tarantula and yes, you do! They're all fun in their own ways. Especially wolf spiders. Lots of attitude.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Anya_ (10-02-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I think I might catch the next black widow I find lol

----------


## Anya

Does this work for you, 3skulls? : http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Ah...4640d.mp4.html

----------


## Anya

> I think I might catch the next black widow I find lol


Always wanted to keep one. Unfortunately, I don't think that would go over well, lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Still not working but my phone sucks. 

Wolfs are a cool spider to keep and Jumpers are really fun!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I kept a wolf spider once...fed it little spiders  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
He ate the cricket!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

_Anya_ (10-02-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-02-2013),_MootWorm_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Did he eat the cricket? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, are there any husbandry concerns associated with Tarantulas post-meal like with herps??

No handling for 48 hours, etc??


And how often should I feed him??  3 crickets once a week??

----------


## Mike41793

> So, are there any husbandry concerns associated with Tarantulas post-meal like with herps??
> 
> No handling for 48 hours, etc??
> 
> 
> And how often should I feed him??  3 crickets once a week??


Idk. I don't really handle any of mine. They're more "fun to look at but not touch" pets. 

I would do one cricket once a week.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I know that...im just wondering if I shouldn't do stuff in the tank (misting, etc) for the next few days, or if hes OK


And should I remove the dead cricket from the tank??

----------


## Mike41793

> I know that...im just wondering if I shouldn't do stuff in the tank (misting, etc) for the next few days, or if hes OK


Oh. Nah you should be fine!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Remove the food leftovers when you can. Helps cut back on anything unwanted from finding a food source.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Thank you guys SOOOooooo much for helping me out; I wouldn't have survived without you :Bowdown: 

I feel that now I know he will eat that he has a good chance of making it (as long as I don't screw something up), so thank you for helping me get through this first stage.

Next up: me freaking out about him molting!!  :Good Job: 

how often do the molt?? (my friend was actually asking me this, and I didn't know what to tell him)

----------

_3skulls_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

I think you'll get the same answer as the "how often should my -insert reptile- shed" threads. Depends on how often they eat, individual growth rate, phases of the moon, etc.

----------

_3skulls_ (10-02-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

How big is it?
Depending on food intake, temps and growth rates. 
I'm trying to think how often mine molt. I'm going to guess 3 times in about 4 months ? I can't remember when I picked them up.  Should be in my records but I don't really keep track of molts.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

ok cool

I'll just be sure to log in on iHerp

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Just found this cool link on T anatomy....I thought it was cool as a noob


http://www.thespiderdiaries.co.uk/t3d/

----------

_3skulls_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Won't work on my phone.

----------


## Bugmom

> Thank you guys SOOOooooo much for helping me out; I wouldn't have survived without you
> 
> I feel that now I know he will eat that he has a good chance of making it (as long as I don't screw something up), so thank you for helping me get through this first stage.
> 
> Next up: me freaking out about him molting!! 
> 
> how often do the molt?? (my friend was actually asking me this, and I didn't know what to tell him)


As a general rule, it correlates with how often you feed. Could be every six weeks, could be one a year. There's always exceptions though. I have an Avic avic that's molted only three times in a year. I have an Aphonopelma hentzi that molts twice a year. I have Psalmos that molt monthly. 

Premolt can last just days up to months, and they won't eat. Usually. I've had some eat the day before molting. 

My versi molted about once every two to three months. That was with being fed 2 to 3 times a month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Bugmom

Also give a week after molting before you feed. Their fangs need time to harden.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-02-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> How big is it?
> Depending on food intake, temps and growth rates. 
> I'm trying to think how often mine molt. I'm going to guess 3 times in about 4 months ? I can't remember when I picked them up.  Should be in my records but I don't really keep track of molts.




It's about 0.75"-1".....about the size of a quarter

----------


## 3skulls

Fishing spider 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

_carlson_ (10-04-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

How would I tell if the enclosure is too dry??

I've been spraying a little bit of water in there every afternoon, and have the bottlecap (though I don't have it filled all the way)

Just wondering.....his movements have been a little jerky recently, and he still hasn't webbed

----------


## Mike41793

Thats too wet. Just give him a mist like once a week, thats it.

----------


## Bugmom

Don't spray unless the substrate is dry.  Humid doesn't equal constantly moist. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Sliced baby carrots coated in rich's roach food. Because i have nothing better to do than prepare gourmet meals for them haha! 


Still working down in the basement. Might be able to get the roaches and T's moved down there tonite. Snakes will probably be next weekend. I got a bigger tub for the roaches too. Not having to cut the cardboard flats will be nice.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-05-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Whats left of the carrots after only 2hrs... I'm tellin you, i think rich puts crack in that powdered roach food. They go NUTS for it! If you have dubias shoot him a PM and buy a small baggy to try it. You wont regret the feeding response and your roaches will thank you for it. I love seeing plump happy roaches and my T's love them too!  :Very Happy: 


Soooo i moved the T's down to the basement. This is my whole collection, Look how much more room i got!


Ok no really, look how much more room
I got!!! Time to get some more T's!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  


Doolittle when are you coming over to visit?? I'll set up a cot for you in the T/Roach/Snake "room"!!! : rofl: 

Time to move the roaches to a bigger tub. Any suggestions on another breed of roach i could get to put in the dubias old tub???

----------

_3skulls_ (10-05-2013),_Anya_ (10-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha Mike! They freaking go nuts for the chow, I'm going through a ton of it now. 

Lots of room there for tons of more goodies!

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha Mike! They freaking go nuts for the chow, I'm going through a ton of it now. 
> 
> Lots of room there for tons of more goodies!


2hrs and it was gone! Thats why i only give it to them like every 3 feedings. Its like they just scarf it down, they don't even savor it! Lol!

Yep, definitely lots of room to expand!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Yeahhhh.  Right after you set up a cot in the barn.   Or better yet, stall.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeahhhh.  Right after you set up a cot in the barn.   Or better yet, stall.


You have a barn?!?!  :Surprised:

----------


## Mike41793

Some pics. 

Roaches in their new home. (Without any of the amenities put in lol). 

A few big booty roach ladies:



If anyone is looking to step up into OW's i really recommend something Ceratogyrus. Not as fast as obts and theyre awesome burrowers. They're pretty good webbers too. They remind me of little dwarves. I'm not sure on venom potency but unless you're transferring them they'd much rather run into their tunnels. 




This is all you ever see of an H. lividium lol. Im shining the light in and u can just see the butt. Basically a pet hole lol. 


Emerald skeleton. Finally starting to web up a bit. 


Big irminia girl from Dr. Damon! 


B. boehmei growing well and looking nice. Him, my pulchra, and gbb will all start getting some SWEET adult colors after their next molts! 


And finally the obt enclosure. I transferred it recently. I took a bunch of wood chunks and dropped them in and put that cork bark in diagonally and said "lets see what you got!" He was pissed and hid down in the wood for like a week but finally came out and got to work. I had to drop his roaches down into him haha. I think its badass that hes thriving in this setup now though!!

----------

_Anya_ (10-06-2013),_carlson_ (10-06-2013),Louie (10-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-06-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I wish mine would get busy webbing...maye it's getting ready to molt??

----------

_Anya_ (10-06-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I wish mine would get busy webbing...maye it's getting ready to molt??


Sometimes in the beginning you cant see the webs well. Try shining a flashlight and see if u see anything. Add a few more sticks in there for anchor points and that might encourage him to web. More anchor points might make him feel more secure

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Just any old sticks??

----------


## BFE Pets

Wow between being at work and screwing around on facebook I've missed quite a bit around here! Nice to see some new faces in this thread. 

Mike things are looking good over your way! Guess I kept the wrong irminia girl! Yours is friggin huge compared to the ones I kept for myself! I think I can get a few more if you want another one. You need to get one of these large juvie emerald skeletons before they are all gone  :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

> Just any old sticks??


Yep. Just get some twigs and wash them off a bit. You can bake them too if u want but if theyre really think they'd burn. And you only need thin ones.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Wow between being at work and screwing around on facebook I've missed quite a bit around here! Nice to see some new faces in this thread. 
> 
> Mike things are looking good over your way! Guess I kept the wrong irminia girl! Yours is friggin huge compared to the ones I kept for myself! I think I can get a few more if you want another one. You need to get one of these large juvie emerald skeletons before they are all gone


I despise the ephebopus genus. Once my emerald skeleton is big enough i'll probably setup a sweet enclosure for it. Thats the only one i want

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice pics mike!

Looks like your irminia need a new home :p
I have a ton of transfers coming up. 

One of my OBTs not being so happy. 


And an irminia that went in an adventure. Caught her under my desk.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Do the smaller baby T's run really fast???

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

You have big hands Mike.....lol. I think Tigra (irminia) is fixin to molt soon...he booty is fairly large, but shes refused crickets for the last two weeks. Shes got about a 3.5" legspan now.

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

All spiders are pretty fast, they need to be to catch prey. 
The "fast ones" are just really, really fast! 

Some are also real fast for short burst while others can just keep going.

----------


## kat_black181

> All spiders are pretty fast, they need to be to catch prey. 
> The "fast ones" are just really, really fast! 
> 
> Some are also real fast for short burst while others can just keep going.


So, what about the 2 I'm getting from you? What if they accidentally get away from me? I don't want them to run away. LOL

----------


## 3skulls

They are on the slower end of the scale. Short burst. 
Best thing to do until you get used to them. Do unpacking, transfers and feedings in a large empty tub. (Like a snake tub) That way if they get away you can see them and catch them. Have a 16oz clear cup ready. Main thing is just stay calm.  :Smile:

----------


## kat_black181

> They are on the slower end of the scale. Short burst. 
> Best thing to do until you get used to them. Do unpacking, transfers and feedings in a large empty tub. (Like a snake tub) That way if they get away you can see them and catch them. Have a 16oz clear cup ready. Main thing is just stay calm.


OK, I can do that! :-)

----------


## Mike41793

> Nice pics mike!
> 
> Looks like your irminia need a new home :p


Thanks! 

Yep i'm fixin to move her and the hmac girl up soon. What would you recommend? I checked out those gallon jars and don't like them. These will be their final houses so im willing to spend a bit more on them. I gotta make sure the hmacs is done well so she feels secure. Shes a very nervous T.

----------


## Mike41793

> You have big hands Mike.....lol. 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Nah, That irminia is only like 4.5inches.

----------


## 3skulls

Why don't you like the jars? I wouldn't want an adult female in one, I just like them for males or sub adults. 

Mine is very happy in her 5.5 but they are pricey. I'm hoping to find something cheaper for my final transfers but haven't yet.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Gotta transfer the p.metallica soon..


Meh.

----------


## Mike41793

> Why don't you like the jars? I wouldn't want an adult female in one, I just like them for males or sub adults. 
> 
> Mine is very happy in her 5.5 but they are pricey. I'm hoping to find something cheaper for my final transfers but haven't yet.


I wanna find an acrylic cage that would work since theyre lighter. Or maybe one of those exoterra enclosures. Theyre pretty cool

----------


## BFE Pets

Exoterra enclosures suck for Ts. To many places for them to run around the door.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha true Damon. I had an Avic in one a few years ago. When I would open the door, he would come out by the hinge. 

Here is a little LP having dinner last night.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-11-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Octavius ate again today...2small crickets!!  And he started webbing finally.

Any pointers in how I can keep him from webbin at the too of the container??  I don't want to destroy his webs every week when I go to must him...

----------

_Anya_ (10-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-13-2013)

----------


## Anya

> Octavius ate again today...2small crickets!!  And he started webbing finally.
> 
> Any pointers in how I can keep him from webbin at the too of the container??  I don't want to destroy his webs every week when I go to must him...


Looking up pix of what your little guy will look like full grown, I think I need one. 

Pretty frustrated that I've been forbidden to. The A. Versi are crazy gorgeous.

----------


## Mike41793

> Octavius ate again today...2small crickets!!  And he started webbing finally.
> 
> Any pointers in how I can keep him from webbin at the too of the container??  I don't want to destroy his webs every week when I go to must him...


I just slowly pull it off and if it destroys some webs they'll learn not to put them there. My versi is in a screw off top so theres no way i cant not destroy her webs a bit lol.

----------

_Anya_ (10-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Pics. 

Hmac girl was out. Very rare. Shes very shy and has the enclosure webbed up well. 




Closeups of the gbb eating a fresh molted roach lol:



My biggest NC. One of three im holding onto for awhile:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-14-2013),4theSNAKElady (10-16-2013),_Anya_ (10-13-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-13-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-14-2013),Louie (10-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Ended up destroying the web when I opened the tank today...sorry Octavius  :Sad: 

Hopefully he will rebuild...

----------


## Anya

> Ended up destroying the web when I opened the tank today...sorry Octavius 
> 
> Hopefully he will rebuild...



Awww poor little buddy. (Pix!) I'm sure he'll rebuild.i just had a thought...would a little bit of olive oil rubbed on the places you don't want him to build harm him?

Spider guys? thoughts?

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not sure about olive oil. If they touch it it would be on their feet. 

All my smaller versi, avics, urticans etc are in flip top containers. Try to not take the whole lid off. Give them more anchor spots lower than the lid.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Rich, for the 2 T's I'm getting from you, what size of those Really Useful Boxes should I use? I found them on Amazon, and I think I like them better than the ones I bought before...


If anyone else is interested in those boxes, look on Amazon. They're fairly cheap there. LOVE AMAZON!!!

----------


## 3skulls

> Rich, for the 2 T's I'm getting from you, what size of those Really Useful Boxes should I use? I found them on Amazon, and I think I like them better than the ones I bought before...
> 
> 
> If anyone else is interested in those boxes, look on Amazon. They're fairly cheap there. LOVE AMAZON!!!


I love Really Useful Boxes!!
Let me get home and I'll send you a size. I can't remember them off hand.

----------


## kat_black181

Thank you! :-)

----------


## 3skulls

Office Depot carries them if you don't want to pay shipping.

----------


## kat_black181

> Office Depot carries them if you don't want to pay shipping.


I don't mind because I usually get free shipping since I order so much. I have a Prime account. Also, I'm ordering more stuff than just the boxes.

----------


## carlson

> I don't mind because I usually get free shipping since I order so much. I have a Prime account. Also, I'm ordering more stuff than just the boxes.


That damn prime account.  My checking account doesn't forgive me for having it haha.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

I tried getting that prime acct but it wouldnt let me. So lame.

----------


## kat_black181

> That damn prime account.  My checking account doesn't forgive me for having it haha.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I forgot about it one time, and I was sooo mad when they charged me. 




> I tried getting that prime acct but it wouldnt let me. So lame.


There's a 30 day trial thing when you first start. Won't it let you use that?

----------


## Mike41793

Nah they wouldnt let me do it. I guess since my credits built up a bit now i could try again.

EDIT: it wasn't bad, i just had none. I figured amazon prime would be a fairly simple way to build it up but they apparently dont like me lol

----------


## kat_black181

> Nah they wouldnt let me do it. I guess since my credits built up a bit now i could try again.
> 
> EDIT: it wasn't bad, i just had none. I figured amazon prime would be a fairly simple way to build it up but they apparently dont like me lol


Oh...hmm. I don't know, it could be that. My credit isn't the greatest, but they let me. I think they really don't like you! Lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

It was before i had any. I'll try again sometime!

----------


## 3skulls

I would start them out in nothing bigger than 1.5l


They do have vented lids and I would worry about them getting out. 

If it was me. I would go with the .3l first, then move up. 


Hope that helps.  :Smile:

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I would start them out in nothing bigger than 1.5l
> 
> 
> They do have vented lids and I would worry about them getting out. 
> 
> If it was me. I would go with the .3l first, then move up. 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


That helps a ton! Thank you so much. :-)

----------


## 3skulls

No problem. They can live in the .3 for awhile. My bigger G. pulchripes is 2 and just about ready to come out of the 1.5

----------


## kat_black181

They have the 0.3 liters on there for $2.29, but they're pink. Haha, oh well. Guess they will be girly T's.

----------


## kat_black181

I wonder if Staples has them...

----------


## 3skulls

Haha hoping for girls anyway :p

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have never seen them at Staples. (Trust me, I'm always looking) :p

----------


## kat_black181

I'm hoping for girls, too! Surely at least one of them will be a girl!

----------

_3skulls_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

Hey guys,  just wondering if there's any way to estimate the age of a rose?
We've had her since mid-March, she's molted exactly once in our care lol.

 On another note, I'm considering getting another T. What's a good, colorful one to start? It will not be handled save for cleaning. Thanks in advance!

----------

_Anya_ (10-15-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey guys,  just wondering if there's any way to estimate the age of a rose?
> We've had her since mid-March, she's molted exactly once in our care lol.
> 
>  On another note, I'm considering getting another T. What's a good, colorful one to start? It will not be handled save for cleaning. Thanks in advance!


What colors do you like?

----------


## MootWorm

> What colors do you like?


ALL THE COLORS!!! Jk... kinda. The more obnoxious, the better  :Smile:  Favorite are as follows: blue, green, purple then red. I'm very particular about orange- if it's not super bright/melony, I hate it. Also can't stand brown. I do like a crisp black though, especially when paired with a vivid color. If anyone wants to genetically engineer this spider for me, feel free!

----------


## kat_black181

Mexican Fire Legs are really pretty. What about one of those?

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-15-2013)

----------


## Zane02

I'd say go for Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue). They have blue,green AND orange!And it is a vivid orange. They are a bit skittish, but you said handling is not a priority. And they are very hardy-thus beginner friendly!

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-15-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> I'd say go for Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue). They have blue,green AND orange!And it is a vivid orange. They are a bit skittish, but you said handling is not a priority. And they are very hardy-thus beginner friendly!


Oh, yea. Those are really pretty, too!

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah a GBB would be a good choice! A plus is their webbing skills. 

I can't really guess an age but I would put her at 4-6 years or older..?

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-15-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

Whoa those GBB are super cool. Me gusta. I need to go research now. Definitely won't be handled, I only held my rose for size reference.  I think I've held her maybe 5 times in the 7 months we've had her. I'm A-okay with handling the new guy even less. Thanks guys!

----------


## Mike41793

A. versicolors have sweet blues. A lot of the Brachypelma genus have cool red colors. G. pulchras are jet black.

----------


## MootWorm

> A. versicolors have sweet blues. A lot of the Brachypelma genus have cool red colors. G. pulchras are jet black.


Versicolors are wicked!!! I like the G. pulchras too... Dangit. Decisions, decisions....

----------


## 3skulls

To make the decisions easy, just put one
Of each on your wish list.

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-15-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

> To make the decisions easy, just put one
> Of each on your wish list.


It's not like they take up a whole lot of room  :Wink:  One of each it is!!! What's a reputable source for Ts? Should I order online, or wait for the next expo?

----------


## Mike41793

You're in AZ right? I think i met you. 

Ken the Bug Guy is in Tuscon.

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

> You're in AZ right? I think i met you. 
> 
> Ken the Bug Guy is in Tuscon.


Yep, very briefly at the failed herp meeting lol. I'll have to check his stuff out. Thanks!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Moot, are you going to the Phoenix show?
Idk how soon you want to buy since it's a month out still, but there will definitely be T's available at the Phoenix show. I just checked the vendor list and saw a few names I know have em. I'll be helping out at the AHA booth, but I can def break away to help you find something. 

Edit: I can also vouch for Ken the Bug Guy, good dude. If you're looking for a sling, I can show you the cool cube enclosures you can order online sometime too, they're sweet.

Cube enclosures (with Shelob modeling):




Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

Thanks Coleslaw, you're too awesome. I'm definitely planning on going to the show, I may pick something up if it strikes my fancy  :Smile:  And I'm always one for a cool enclosure!  Last show we went to had some pretty neat little vented acrylic ones, but I can't for the life of me remember who had them.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Those really useful boxes look pretty kewl.....esp for baby snakes. And Mike, that pic of one of your Ts eating the "ghost roach" is actually kinda cool.....but even creepier at the same time lol

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

> Those really useful boxes look pretty kewl.....esp for baby snakes. And Mike, that pic of one of your Ts eating the "ghost roach" is actually kinda cool.....but even creepier at the same time lol
> 
> sent from my incubator


Albino roach! Lolololol!

----------


## Bugmom

> Hey guys,  just wondering if there's any way to estimate the age of a rose?
> We've had her since mid-March, she's molted exactly once in our care lol.
> 
>  On another note, I'm considering getting another T. What's a good, colorful one to start? It will not be handled save for cleaning. Thanks in advance!


Green Bottle Blue as already mentioned
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma boehmei

All are easy to care for, tend to not hole up and hide, and are very colorful.  The red on the boehmei awes me every time I look at it. It's so vibrant. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (10-16-2013),_Anya_ (10-16-2013),_MootWorm_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## Anya

Just googled Green Bottle Blue's. Soo gorgeous. Wish so bad I could have one.

----------


## 3skulls

I keep Rats, Kings and even had Carpets in them before. No flex to the lid, at all. 
I love Really Useful Boxes

----------


## Bugmom

> Just googled Green Bottle Blue's. Soo gorgeous. Wish so bad I could have one.


So buy one  :Very Happy:  They're fairly inexpensive if you get it as a spiderling.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Anya

> So buy one  They're fairly inexpensive if you get it as a spiderling.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2


Would if I could!

I live at home, and my dad is awesome. I now have 10 snakes, 5 lizards, rats in the garage, roaches...he gives me loans, drives me to shows, and supports me every step of the way. 

But he just doesn't do spiders. Sigh. And it kills me! But it's his limit. I'm not giving up, I'm still working on him, but right now it's a no-go.

----------


## BFE Pets

he needs to go to a show where i'm at! i've talked a lot of parents through their fears. I give them all the info they can handle and as long as they are open minded I can usually get them to at least consider letting their kid get a T.

----------

_3skulls_ (10-16-2013),_Anya_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## Anya

Oh, he's perfectly aware that all his fear is irrational and unfounded. And he's just fine with that.  :Razz:  But sure, it's worth a shot.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Some pics. 

OBT


A few striata


P. irminia


Female versicolor


Heavy webbing!!

----------

_Anya_ (10-16-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-17-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-16-2013),_MootWorm_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, I'm planning on getting my next T in another 3-4 months...

I'm leaning towards a terrestrial species next, like a B. smithi.  What does care on these guys look like compared to the Versi (obviously shorter cages with less headroom) and what would be some other good terrestrial species ??

----------


## Anya

> So, I'm planning on getting my next T in another 3-4 months...
> 
> I'm leaning towards a terrestrial species next, like a B. smithi.  What does care on these guys look like compared to the Versi (obviously shorter cages with less headroom) and what would be some other good terrestrial species ??


Already an addict!! I'm jelly. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mephibosheth1

lol

spider: 1

Cricket: 0

----------

_Anya_ (10-17-2013),_kat_black181_ (10-17-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Everyone help convince doolittle to get a T!!! Group peer pressureee!!!  :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (10-18-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Everyone help convince doolittle to get a T!!! Group peer pressureee!!!


You're corrupting my child.  >_>

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_carlson_ (10-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (10-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You totally need one Doolittle....they have almost no floor space, and are totally awesome.  I can't believe I didn't start with these sooner; they would have been a good work-up towards Bps

----------


## satomi325

I think Ts are neat. Id consider getting one, but I hate feeder insects. Bleh. Nasty things.......


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-19-2013),DooLittle (10-19-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> I think Ts are neat. Id consider getting one, but I hate feeder insects. Bleh. Nasty things.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


This ^^^

Ishy disgusting.  No.  Way.

----------


## MootWorm

C'mon Doolittle! ! Get one  :Smile:  If you go with roaches,  they're not that bad. They don't jump and/or fly, and no odor. I'm disgusted by feeder insects, but you get used to it. It's fun,  I promise  :Razz:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I've been working on nikki too.  :Wink:  

Seriously guys. You bring home a roach or worm or cricket from the bug store every two weeks and grab it with some tongs and drop it in. 

I'm pretty sure childbirth is a little bit yuckier than a bug, doolittle... Especially since i know you were one of those moms who needed the natural at home births, in a kiddie pool, save the placenta!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  ok i'm running away now! Hehehehe

Get a T!!!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-19-2013),DooLittle (10-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (10-19-2013),_MootWorm_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## satomi325

I'll live my T experiences through all of you guys.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mephibosheth1

http://lukeimpossible.ytmnd.com


One cannot live the world of tarantulas through their friends

----------


## DooLittle

Sure we can.  Then theres no icky worms, crickets, or roaches.

----------

_satomi325_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Surprised:  :Surprised: 
the roaches actually look pretty cute; I may have to get some next expo if I have more Ts by that time

----------

_Anya_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

Roaches don't like me. Dubias are staying alive but the damn hissers wont get past a couple adults an it seems like they eat their young? Idk they are annoying me tho they won't breed like roaches! Damn bugs. Ts are cool tho my chaco gonna molt soon it seems, doesnt want any food.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BFE Pets

My hissers breed like crazy! I seperate the babies ASAP tho. 

Doolittle, satomi: pay shipping and I will give you both a juvenile rose hair! That should start the addiction! First hit is always free! Lol

----------

DooLittle (10-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-20-2013),_MootWorm_ (10-19-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

First hit from you, or first hit period??

----------


## DooLittle

> My hissers breed like crazy! I seperate the babies ASAP tho. 
> 
> Doolittle, satomi: pay shipping and I will give you both a juvenile rose hair! That should start the addiction! First hit is always free! Lol


She's working on Dad.  Don't know if she will have any luck though.  I'll let ya know if she does.  Thanks for the offer!   :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok spidey people.  Somebody did this on my front porch this morning.   Thought it looked cool, so got out the macro lens.  







These two came out better, I got a stool to get closer.
7

----------

_Anya_ (10-19-2013),_carlson_ (10-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-19-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

Wow those are some amazing shots!!! Doesn't it make you want one of your own  :Wink:  Think of all the awesome shots you can get if you have access 24/7. Just sayin...

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-20-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-20-2013),DooLittle (10-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## carlson

> My hissers breed like crazy! I seperate the babies ASAP tho. 
> 
> Doolittle, satomi: pay shipping and I will give you both a juvenile rose hair! That should start the addiction! First hit is always free! Lol


They seem to breed but my adults arent getting more than 8 its weird I seen loads of babies earlier.  But they wont take off. The dubia are doing good but the hissers seem to just be in idle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MootWorm

> They seem to breed but my adults arent getting more than 8 its weird I seen loads of babies earlier.  But they wont take off. The dubia are doing good but the hissers seem to just be in idle
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Play some sexy music for them. That's what I do, works like a charm. Mine are partial to Barry White  :Smile:  

Seriously though, mine are breeding pretty well with a small UTH and roach chow with fresh veggies. How are you keeping them?

----------


## DooLittle

What is this???

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> What is this???


That's a male P. nigricolor, or Blue Bloom. They aren't a great beginner species, fairly defensive and harder to find.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (10-20-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> First hit from you, or first hit period??


First hit from damon cuz he has the blue crap!!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-20-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"He is the one who knocks"

----------


## Zane02

> That's a male P. nigricolor, or Blue Bloom. They aren't a great beginner species, fairly defensive and harder to find.
> 
> Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2



That is Xenesthis immanis (Columbian Lesserblack)

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-21-2013)

----------


## Zane02

For a great reference site you guys can use www.tarantulas.co.za. The Tarantupedia is a complete Tarantula encyclopedia and you can join the forum for even more info and help...

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-21-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> That is Xenesthis immanis (Columbian Lesserblack)


I stand corrected. Looking at both species, they are very similar so I don't feel too dumb lol.

Thanks!


Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Look who molted!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Nice!!! 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Ok spidey people.  Somebody did this on my front porch this morning.   Thought it looked cool, so got out the macro lens.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two came out better, I got a stool to get closer.
> 7


A-MAZIN shots!!! They look kinda like abstract "natural art"  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_Anya_ (10-22-2013),DooLittle (10-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Eat 'em ALL!


I like to let each spider out to choose their own meal. Like going to the seafood place and picking out a lobster.

----------

_Anya_ (10-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-22-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-23-2013),Louie (10-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## carlson

My chaco molted last night!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (10-22-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

we have one of those at the pet shop right now.....that's the 'gold knee' one, right??
They want 45 for it....but the 2" emerald skeleton next door is only 25... :Rolleyes2:

----------


## 3skulls

LPs are so awesome!

----------

Louie (10-23-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Eat 'em ALL!
> 
> 
> I like to let each spider out to choose their own meal. Like going to the seafood place and picking out a lobster.


What's that baby?

Ishy nasty roaches, blech.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, I think i have mold in my tank!!!

There are little white patches developing on the side of the plastic, about 1/16"-1/8" wide...

I wasn't really prepared for this, so I'm not sure what I should do...do I need to rehouse immediately??  And what do I use for substrate in the new enclosure??  Starting to freak out....don't want anything to happen to Octavius

----------


## 3skulls

The baby that wanted to feast is a Avicularia versicolor  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (10-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> The baby that wanted to feast is a Avicularia versicolor


I thought so.  We are trying with no luck to convince dad we need one of those.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I thought so.  We are trying with no luck to convince dad we need one of those.


It's easier to ask for forgiveness, than permission.

----------

4theSNAKElady (10-22-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-23-2013),DooLittle (10-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> we have one of those at the pet shop right now.....that's the 'gold knee' one, right??
> They want 45 for it....but the 2" emerald skeleton next door is only 25...


$25 for a 2" E. uataman is a good deal. If i didnt hate ephebopus i'd buy it. 

It might not be mold, could just be webbing. If you're concerned then swab it out with a q-tip. If it persists and ends up being mold u can always rehouse. Rehouses are really stressful for the T's tho so its better to avoid it if possible. Its not like a bp where pulling it out of its tub is nbd

----------


## Mike41793

> I thought so.  We are trying with no luck to convince dad we need one of those.


He needs to saddle up and be a man or you need to work the charm better!!  :Good Job:

----------


## DooLittle

> He needs to saddle up and be a man or you need to work the charm better!!


Lol.  You know the zoo he already lives in...

I'm still trying.

----------


## 3skulls

No zoo is complete without spiders.

----------

DooLittle (10-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> So, I think i have mold in my tank!!!
> 
> There are little white patches developing on the side of the plastic, about 1/16"-1/8" wide...
> 
> I wasn't really prepared for this, so I'm not sure what I should do...do I need to rehouse immediately??  And what do I use for substrate in the new enclosure??  Starting to freak out....don't want anything to happen to Octavius


You have an Avic sp., right? It could actually be poo. Tiny white flecks or spots could be where it "sprayed"  or flung its poo. I have an A.urticans who LOOOVES to decorate his terrarium with white speckles. :p

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (10-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I vote poo too. 
If it is mold, you are spraying to much or don't have enough air flow.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol.  You know the zoo he already lives in...
> 
> I'm still trying.


You need an inverts section

----------

_3skulls_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> You need an inverts section


Well if Rich sent me one, I'd have to keep it...lol

----------

_3skulls_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Anytime!

----------

DooLittle (10-22-2013)

----------


## Anya

My male Dubia are fighting! What's up with that?

----------


## Mike41793

> My male Dubia are fighting! What's up with that?


They fight each other for females, like any species  :Wink:

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Sort your males a females. You might have to many males. 
Its fun to watch them do their little dance.  :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few random pics. Not sure if I have shared them here. 

OBT


King Baboon. (Not mine  :Sad:  just shipping it for someone)


These guys were striking, threat posing, hissing. Not happy to be packed up. Wish I could have got better pics. 


A little Bee that stopped by to say hi. 


Got a colony of discoids for shipping the King Baboons. These guys look fun.

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013),_carlson_ (10-24-2013),Louie (10-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Louie

OBT and king baboon looks stunning:eek:

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I wanted to keep those Kings so bad  :Sad:

----------

Louie (10-24-2013)

----------


## Anya

> Sort your males a females. You might have to many males. 
> Its fun to watch them do their little dance.


I'm sure I do, but I don't have anything to feed an adult to. Maybe I should expand out of the 10 gal...


This is a female, right?? First adult female!!!

----------


## Anya

LOL so I did a count, and I have 7 adult males, and 2 adult females. The other 21 are close to adulthood, but not quite there yet. Let's hope they're Allll female.  :Razz: 

Couple more shots of her:

----------


## 3skulls

That is a female! 

Don't handle her to much so she will reproduce for you.  :Smile: 

Oh and find something that can eat adult males!

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Anya

I wasn't rough with her at all. She was safely returned, and I won't touch her again.  :Smile: 

I'm actually going to eat them, lol. I found some recipes, and I'm gonna give it a go.  :Smile: 

Pretty boy:





I love having roaches to show off!  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha really?
Be careful, some people have allergic reactions to roaches.

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Anya

Really! 

And really? I didn't find anything on that...I guess I will have to be careful because of my shellfish allergies, though. I'll keep benidryl (sp?) on hand! I'll also take a video.  :Razz:  They'll be sauteed with olive oil and spices.

----------


## 3skulls

Mostly with breathing. They develop over time and people have to use mask when cleaning the bins. 

But...
One of the breeders opened a shop in FL. He had a contest to give away snakes to the person who could eat the most dubia. The guy died later that night. But I'm guessing he ate a very large amount. 
I never saw if the roaches were what caused the death but that's what everything was leaning toward. 
Happened about a year ago.

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Anya

> Mostly with breathing. They develop over time and people have to use mask when cleaning the bins. 
> 
> But...
> One of the breeders opened a shop in FL. He had a contest to give away snakes to the person who could eat the most dubia. The guy died later that night. But I'm guessing he ate a very large amount. 
> I never saw if the roaches were what caused the death but that's what everything was leaning toward. 
> Happened about a year ago.


Yup, was reading about that. Personally, I don't think a quantity of anything live should be eaten...Just seem to be asking for trouble. I'll let you know if I die, lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Holtgards

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2192964.html Appearently he died as a result of "asphyxia due to choking and aspiration of gastric contents".  So nothing to do with the actual ingestion of the roaches themself

----------

_3skulls_ (10-23-2013),_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ah cool. I followed it for a couple of days then forgot all about it.

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

There are a couple threads on here about that incident too; it caused quite a stir

Crickets being purchased today...feeding time for octavius!!!!

----------


## Anya

I love how Meph completely fails to acknowledge my recent diatary intrigue. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

He's clearly playing hard to get.  :Wink:

----------

_Anya_ (10-23-2013)

----------


## Anya

My bug-eating ways are a total turn-on, I just know it. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> My bug-eating ways are a total turn-on, I just know it. 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


Glad you think so...I sure dont

----------


## Mike41793

> My bug-eating ways are a total turn-on, I just know it. 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


LICK IT UP!  :Good Job:

----------

_Anya_ (10-24-2013),_BrandiR_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## Louie

> My bug-eating ways are a total turn-on, I just know it. 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


I bet it is delicacy in other places..:sly:

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-24-2013),_Anya_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

My Ts love them, so do the frogs, toads, turtles. They all can't be wrong. :p

----------

_Anya_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## Anya

Glad to see I have SOME support.  :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

Its something sweet, you can always want it! DU-BI-AS! DU-BI-AS!!! DUUUUUBIIIIAAAAS

http://youtu.be/Gcj34XixuYg

I know how much Rich loves this song!

----------

_BrandiR_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## Anya

:Bolt:

----------


## 3skulls

Won't let me watch  :Sad:

----------

_BrandiR_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

You're not missing much, I couldn't even sit through the whole video.

----------


## Kodieh

KISS is classic! Who doesn't like KISS! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

The video was terrible.  80's clothes and hair.  Heck, I think one of them had womens boots on.

----------


## Anya

I think they _all_ had women's boots on...

----------


## Mike41793

> The video was terrible.  80's clothes and hair.  Heck, I think one of them had womens boots on.


So?? Its an epic song! I can't believe you're hating on KISS!!!

Someone get Brandi in here STAT!

----------


## 3skulls

I don't view them as "KISS" unless they are in full makeup.  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (10-24-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

They never worn women's boots, they wore men's work boots heavily modified. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle



----------


## DooLittle

Ok, so now edit isnt working.  Grrrrr.  These are NOT mens boots...


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Those look just like my work boots.

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Those look just like my work boots.


Pics...

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's too chilly for me to go out working tonight.

----------

DooLittle (10-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> It's too chilly for me to go out working tonight.


LOL!  Oh, that job. :p

----------

_3skulls_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## Doggey75

I've heard that spiders and tarantulas are much eaiser to care for. Is that true?

----------


## 3skulls

> I've heard that spiders and tarantulas are much eaiser to care for. Is that true?


Easier than what?

Some can be a little tricky to get started. Overall they are a very easy animal to care for.

----------


## Doggey75

Easier then snakes.Sorry forgot the rest xD

----------


## 3skulls

Haha ok. 

I guess they are easier than snakes. No need for heat source ( unless your house is really cold )
Eat once a week, not much clean up. Don't take up much space. 
Set them up with what they need, feed and water and that's about it.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> Ok, so now edit isnt working.  Grrrrr.  These are NOT mens boots...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I have pink and purple nikes... 

Pretty sure gene simmons and the gang can wear whatever they want! 

I forgot to post these. I was waiting on getting these from richypoo for a bit now. 

Singapore blues. I got 2 but will be trading one to slaw down the road. 





These guys are pretty speedy and move like pokies. They've already started webbing up their vials and digging.

----------

_3skulls_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

So what exactly are "pokies"?

----------


## Kodieh

Not girly.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-25-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-24-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> So what exactly are "pokies"?


Heheheheehee

Well with T's is a genus of fast arboreal spiders. Poecilotheria

----------

DooLittle (10-24-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

I thought that was OUR song, Mike! Do you have any idea how hurtful and humiliating it is to find out this way that it's your song with EVERYBODY?

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Mike those guys will make those vials into a crazy tunnel system. Some of the best I have seen

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I thought that was OUR song, Mike! Do you have any idea how hurtful and humiliating it is to find out this way that it's your song with EVERYBODY?


I use it on everyone, that isn't OUR song!  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

He said yes!!

----------

_3skulls_ (10-25-2013),_Anya_ (10-25-2013),_carlson_ (10-26-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Congrats Doolittle!!!!!!


which type you gonna get then??

----------

DooLittle (10-25-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Congrats Doolittle!!!!!!
> 
> 
> which type you gonna get then??


You'll have to watch for doolil's thread next week... :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-25-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Grocery store doing Halloween crafty stuff.  Lol, she made the spider.

----------


## BFE Pets

How cute! The wife made spider cupcakes last year.

----------

DooLittle (10-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha getting excited Doolittle?

----------


## Kodieh

I got a T... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-26-2013),_carlson_ (10-26-2013),DooLittle (10-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I got a T... 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


What is this... A tease?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Kodie got a T???!!!! Whoo hooo!!! Welcome to the club  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## DooLittle

> Haha getting excited Doolittle?


Yeah.  Lol, my daughter might not make it till Wednesday. ..:p

----------


## Mike41793

> I got a T... 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


TELLLLL USSSSS now

----------

DooLittle (10-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I got a T... 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


...attoo

----------

DooLittle (10-26-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> I got a T... 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


oot...

----------


## Kodieh

I believe it's a Chilean rose hair. I won it at the USARK benefit auction at the OKC elite show. Well, my wife won it for me. 

$20 for a 1.5" and enclosure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-27-2013),_carlson_ (10-26-2013),DooLittle (10-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-26-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> I believe it's a Chilean rose hair. I won it at the USARK benefit auction at the OKC elite show. Well, my wife won it for me. 
> 
> $20 for a 1.5" and enclosure. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Awesome!  Pics?

----------


## Kodieh

It's still back at the show, didn't want to take it back to the cold house we're staying at. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (10-26-2013)

----------


## Sarin

Freshly molted P. Regalis.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-27-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-27-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I believe it's a Chilean rose hair. I won it at the USARK benefit auction at the OKC elite show. Well, my wife won it for me. 
> 
> $20 for a 1.5" and enclosure. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Awesome Kodieh!

----------


## Kodieh

We were drinking and hootin and hollerin, I actually didn't catch what it was specifically called but I think it's a rose hair. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-27-2013)

----------


## Louie

Yup it looks like G.rosea to me. They are wonderful t's

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

One spider is where it all starts.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (10-27-2013),Louie (10-27-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-27-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

We also picked up several balls, I'll make a thread later. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Coleslaw007

> One spider is where it all starts.


Yup, and then soon enough you find yourself making trips and coming home with this:


Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (10-27-2013),_carlson_ (10-27-2013),_Doggey75_ (10-27-2013)

----------


## Louie

> One spider is where it all starts.


This is not a joke :what:

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (10-28-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (10-27-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I almost jumped on an avic avic at the auction, but they announced it as a pink toe and I didn't go for it. Then I almost went 50 on a GBB. But we bought some snakes instead, which I liked. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

Already started webbing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (10-28-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My guy has been working on his web toohe caught a cricket today and drug it back up to his abode to eat it lol
Just waiting for him to start growing!!!

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of members will be getting new Ts this week. Packages going out today!

Picked up a few Ts from Damon yesterday. I'll try to get some pics up later. Lots of work needed in the bug room tonight.

----------

DooLittle (10-28-2013)

----------


## Rorschach

I have a pink toe and planned on getting more. can't quite wrap my mind around how to sex or how the breeding works. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bugmom

> I have a pink toe and planned on getting more. can't quite wrap my mind around how to sex or how the breeding works. 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


Sexing a tarantula is done by examining the molt for the uterus externus and spermethecae. Absense of both equals male. It's the only 100% accurate method.  

Breeding is pretty easy. Hardest parts are finding a mature male after your female matures, and keeping the dude from getting munched before, during, or after. Oh and making sure she doesn't eat the egg sac or toss it in the water dish. Some species of tarantulas are better moms than others and can be trusted to keep the eggsac and let the babies hatch in there, other ones you want to pull the sac and incubate it yourself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Louie

I have trouble sexing t's also. I've been struggling for so long mind if anyone give me some clue? Haha sorry for heavy pics..


LP #1




LP #2



G.rosea 



Sorry for heavy pics.
I heard triangle means female and if the line is straight then it is male but I cant tell which is which. Both LP molted but they decided to stand on it for a day and got crushed and so and so...only one was retrieved.. :Sad: 

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## 3skulls

I can't tell by the pics and I suck at guessing at vent shots. 
I don't even attempt to sex them until they have some pretty good size. My eyes aren't what they used to be :p

----------

Louie (10-28-2013)

----------


## Louie

LP#1

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

LP#2


G.rosea#2


Again, thank you for reading and tips..!

----------


## Louie

3skulls// ahh I see. Maybe because I am an amateur.. I am so eager to see what sex they are hahahah 

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (10-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ts I picked up from Damon this weekend. 

Mature Male P. irminia 


P. regalis


G. pulchra

----------

_BFE Pets_ (10-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-28-2013)

----------


## Bugmom

Louie, your LP#1 looks female.

I can sex T's if I can get a clear photo of the appropriate area of the molt. Ventral sexing is 50% accurate... because either way, it's male or female lol.

This is the spermethecae of an adult female Aphonopelma hentzi. This is located between the top two book lungs. Without a clear photo of that, sexing can't be done accurately. The "flap" is the uterus externus. The two protrusions are the spermethecae.

----------

_3skulls_ (10-28-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Found my rose like this, touched it and didn't move. Possible molt already? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

Haha! First T. Get to watch it molt too! He's rising out of it right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Nice! 
Yep looks like she laid down a nice little mat to molt on. 

Congrats!

----------


## Kodieh

Do roses Web a whole lot? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bugmom

> Do roses Web a whole lot? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Not usually. She webbed a lot this time because she laid down a molting mat. It's like a hammock to support her softly while molting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

It's out! How long before it's legs get rigid and it starts moving around normally? Just a bit concerned. Nerve wracking watching it all. Haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Ts I picked up from Damon this weekend. 
> 
> Mature Male P. irminia 
> 
> 
> P. regalis
> 
> 
> G. pulchra


That mm irminia is hot! If i was a tarantula, id go visit his burrow  :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> It's out! How long before it's legs get rigid and it starts moving around normally? Just a bit concerned. Nerve wracking watching it all. Haha. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


For slings it happens a lot faster but it takes longer for adults to harden up. Don't offer food for a week or so. Make sure her fangs are black again

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> For slings it happens a lot faster but it takes longer for adults to harden up. Don't offer food for a week or so. Make sure her fangs are black again


Just gonna watch it for now, give it a roach this time next week. Gorgeous copper color to it's head, even before the molt and especially now after.

So what part of the molt do I take a picture of to see if it's male or female? I'm thinking male, because it's so leggy.

----------


## 3skulls

Just let it be. At that size give it 10-12 days before feeding. Of if you see that the fangs are a really dark black, should be ok. 

You will want to look inside the abdomen area. You'll see 4 book lungs. Look in the area between the first set of book lungs. The set closer toward the fangs.

----------


## 3skulls

> That mm irminia is hot! If i was a tarantula, id go visit his burrow 
> 
> sent from my incubator


I'm hoping he goes and sees my girl soon  :Smile: 

If I ever get a free moment.

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Sarin

Just re-decorated my G.Rosea "Boots" Cage.

----------

_3skulls_ (10-29-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

That looks awesome! I can't wait til a few of mine molt so i can rehouse. 

I wish T's were more like bp's where you can tell pretty much exactly when they're going to molt and can mess with them right after they do!

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Yeah, I really want to get home and handle my T but it sucks that I can't. Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah that does look awesome!

----------


## Louie

Does anyone own centepede? 



I find them very interesting...:sly:

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## 3skulls

I had a few local species. Never saw them and I'm just not that into them. They are pretty cool but didn't hold my interest.

----------

Louie (10-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Just had a nice meal or gravid.

----------


## Bugmom

Centipedes are awesome but unfortunately I didn't catch any this year. 

That wolfie looks gravid, but it's really late in the year for it. Probably just fat. Sacs are usually laid in the warmer months. I went camping in July and the ground just sparkled in my flashlight with the reflection of hundreds of eyes.

My big, beautiful wolfie died last week  :Sad: 

Sent from the land of autocorrect

----------

Louie (10-30-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

So, how big do dubia have to get to start breeding? I bought 150 mediums, but they seem a little on the small side. Just some general tips would be great, I went looking for information but the best I got was a 3-1 female male ratio was the best idea.

----------


## DooLittle

Somebody is almost here...

----------


## 3skulls

> So, how big do dubia have to get to start breeding? I bought 150 mediums, but they seem a little on the small side. Just some general tips would be great, I went looking for information but the best I got was a 3-1 female male ratio was the best idea.


They have to molt out to adults. 2"
Keep the temps up and feed them quality food. 
Depending on the size, you still have a few months to go.

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Somebody is almost here...


Hurry hurry!!  :Smile:

----------

doolil (11-06-2013),_Kodieh_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I may break down and spend a bit to get some adults. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bugmom

> So, how big do dubia have to get to start breeding? I bought 150 mediums, but they seem a little on the small side. Just some general tips would be great, I went looking for information but the best I got was a 3-1 female male ratio was the best idea.


From nymph to adult takes 6ish months. So you probably have 2-3 months before you see babies.

Make sure they stay above 70° or they won't breed at all. 

Sent from the land of autocorrect

----------


## Kodieh

I'm gonna heat pad them when I get home tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## AK907

Got 6 t's at the moment. Need more!

Adult female G. rosea.
Adult female A. avicularia.
Young adult female A. avicularia (4")
Young adult female A. versicolor (4") Mean and sneaky!
Female B. vagans (4"). PURE EVIL!!!
B. boehmi (2.5"). Scratch, scratch, scratch!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (10-30-2013),_BFE Pets_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

My versi sling died so I went and got an a.avic

Love it's toes

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-30-2013),Louie (10-31-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

doolil's T is here!!
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=205139

----------

_3skulls_ (10-31-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (10-31-2013)

----------


## Louie

What do you guys think about feeding schedule for t's? Do you guys set period? Or just random feed

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## Bugmom

> What do you guys think about feeding schedule for t's? Do you guys set period? Or just random feed
> 
> "Snakes don't bite. Just humans."


I have 44 tarantulas.  I feed every Sunday. I try to keep track of who ate and who molted so that's just the easiest way to do it. I wasn't as organized back when I had less. 

Tarantulas themselves don't care either way. 

Sent from the land of autocorrect

----------

Louie (10-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> What do you guys think about feeding schedule for t's? Do you guys set period? Or just random feed
> 
> "Snakes don't bite. Just humans."


With 300-400, I feed when I can :p
1.5" or smaller is once a week
1.5" or bigger I go by the size of their abdomen. Nice and plump I'll skip a week. 

Temps and prey items will play into this.

----------


## Louie

Ahh I see, thank you for the responses! 

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## Kodieh

My G. Rosea is looking a lot more firm now. It moved first off and now back on its corner log thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (11-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> What do you guys think about feeding schedule for t's? Do you guys set period? Or just random feed
> 
> "Snakes don't bite. Just humans."


I feed any 2" or under like twice a week, maybe 3 times some weeks for slings. For adults its once a week unless they've just molted. For the first few weeks after they molt they'll eat a lot to gain size. 

Different species can get fed more or less. Adults, i mean. Ive been told by someone very knowledgable that for example: some brazilian species can eat a ton, compared to some asian species who only should be fed like twice a month. Coleslaw might be able to elaborate, shes the one who talked to the guy and told me.  :Good Job:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (11-02-2013),Louie (11-02-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Can't wait for Aragon to start webbing and to feed him.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-04-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-02-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

My Rosea was pressed up against the side and had black fangs, so I went ahead and let a small roach in with it. I can't find the roach, so I think it ate lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

> My Rosea was pressed up against the side and had black fangs, so I went ahead and let a small roach in with it. I can't find the roach, so I think it ate lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


The dubias will burrow.

----------

_Kodieh_ (11-03-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That's y I like my orange heads. To stupid to burrow lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (11-03-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I forgot I took this, can the sex be determined from this? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louie

I would wait for her to molt and check inside but it looks like female to me. But other people would give you better opinion haha.

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## Kodieh

I can take pictures of the molt, top or bottom? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## AK907

^Top, looking inside. Need a closeup of the abdomen area.

----------


## Kodieh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

I don't really see the flap. I'd probably guess male? Idl though. Does it have the tibial hooks?

----------


## Bugmom

That's a dude. The spermethecae would be obvious on a T tahat size. 

Sent from the land of autocorrect

----------


## 3skulls

That sucks that someone would put up a male rosea for an auction. :/

----------


## Kodieh

It was only $20 dollars lol. And I got a hardy T species to learn how to care for them first. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

Looking at either H. incei gold or GBB as my next T. I want a great webber lol.

----------


## 3skulls

I have both of those :p

I think the GBB wins that battle but I haven't really worked with any bigger incei. 

Best webber I have personally seen, is my 

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I forgot to post pics of the rehouses i did a few days ago. After talking with the experts i realized that housing them in bigger enclosures to grow into is fine, i was worried about stressing them out too much. I tried to get comparison pics to show what they were living in and what they moved into. I also tried to get the T's in the pic for most of them.  :Smile: 

A. geniculata


G. pulchra (she molted recently so she was due for an upgrade. Yup, thats right rich, TWO molts so far in my care hahaha :p) 


C. meridionalis not happy about being prodded out of her old apartment. 


She ALWAYS makes things difficult!


In her new condo


H. lividium. Only time ive ever seen her. Cant wait til she looks like coleslaws!




And lastly, P. irminia. Rich said his burrows a lot. I wanted to give her more dirt in case she wants to burrow. The piece of bark shes sitting on was from her old enclosure. Once i got her off it i took it out. Sketchy stuff, she got my heart racing lol.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (11-04-2013),DooLittle (11-04-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-04-2013),Louie (11-05-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

That looks like a male molt to me.

Mike thanks for the pics of your new set ups. I dig the decor lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (11-04-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Very nice Mike! irminia are good at getting the heart going  :Smile: 

I like giving them room to grow. For the people who think bigger enclosures are stressful, I think rehousing them more often is more stressful. As long as they find food, make a retreat (have hide) I think they are good to go. 

Thanks for posting the pics. 

Couple of pics from tonight. 

B. vagans


P. irminia

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-05-2013),Louie (11-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-04-2013)

----------


## satomi325

WTH Mike! Those baby troll things are hecka freaky!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Mike is a freak.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (11-07-2013),doolil (11-06-2013),DooLittle (11-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> WTH Mike! Those baby troll things are hecka freaky!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I can't be tamed

----------


## 3skulls

Some pics for your viewing pleasure. 

H. mac



G. pulchripes 


B. smithi


P. (I don't remember the new name) pederseni 


Some of the collection. 


Thanks everyone for making this thread so awesome!!  :Smile:

----------

4theSNAKElady (11-07-2013),_BFE Pets_ (11-06-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (11-07-2013),DooLittle (11-06-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-06-2013),Louie (11-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

My daughter has been having nightly chats with hers, telling him to web. :p

----------

_3skulls_ (11-05-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Should start soon. versicolor are some of the quicker webbers compared to other Avics.

----------

DooLittle (11-05-2013),Louie (11-05-2013)

----------


## Louie

> My daughter has been having nightly chats with hers, telling him to web. :p


That is so adorable hahaha! But man! Rich you sure do have some collections there. I cannot imagine how you keep up with all of them :eek:

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

DooLittle (11-05-2013)

----------


## doolil

Can someone please post a picture of their a versi web please

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (11-06-2013)

----------


## doolil

> Mike is a freak.


I agree what are the dolls doing in there :Confused: 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (11-06-2013),Louie (11-06-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha the dolls are awesome. I have smurfs, flowers, doll parts, babies, and all kinds of silly stuff in my T cages  :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

> I agree what are the dolls doing in there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I'm psychotic 

This is the only decent pic i have right now that shows some versi webs. I cant take more pics of the webs he has now when i get home from work later today. They like to build tubes along the walls to run through. :p

----------

_AK907_ (11-07-2013),DooLittle (11-06-2013),Louie (11-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple shots of versi webbing. I can some more when I get home tonight. 





Louie, its a never ending battle on keeping up. 
A few more spiders :p

Lots of roaches

----------

DooLittle (11-06-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-06-2013),Louie (11-06-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Holy crap, Rich, I NEVER want as many T's as you lmao!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## Zane02

Hi 3skulls! The P. pederseni in a previous pic is Poecilotheria pederseni, but they have very recently been renamed Poecilotheria vittata. So time to change the labels AGAIN! We can never keep up with all the redescribing,renaming of T's....

----------

_3skulls_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yes, vittata. That's it  :Smile: 
Haha yeah I just rehoused and made new labels for them. The next day I see it had been changed :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I'm psychotic 
> 
> This is the only decent pic i have right now that shows some versi webs. I cant take more pics of the webs he has now when i get home from work later today. They like to build tubes along the walls to run through. :p


Loooove that pic or ur versi Mike. Sooo adorable, looks like a tiny plush animal  :Very Happy: 
When i get home today from gettin my hur did, ill take a pic of mines web around the top perimeter of her cubicle, lil doo. :Wink: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## AK907

> I'm psychotic 
> 
> This is the only decent pic i have right now that shows some versi webs. I cant take more pics of the webs he has now when i get home from work later today. They like to build tubes along the walls to run through. :p


Awe... I remember when our versi was cute and fluffy like that. Love that stage on versis! Now she is a young adult and has one of the nastiest dispositions of any spider we have.

----------


## 3skulls

Not a spider or a T these guys are cool too. 

http://youtu.be/B8PTzs6NuM8

----------


## Mike41793

> Not a spider or a T these guys are cool too. 
> 
> http://youtu.be/B8PTzs6NuM8


No they're not! I hate wasps!!!

----------

doolil (11-09-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Not a spider or a T these guys are cool too. 
> 
> http://youtu.be/B8PTzs6NuM8


Yuk.  You and your freaking bugs. :p

----------


## 3skulls

Awe. Look how cute, cleaning himself.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Thats pretty ballsy....im allergic to wasps  :Sad: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## 3skulls

He didn't want to do any harm.

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Thats a bee. Bees i dont have a problem with lol

----------

_3skulls_ (11-08-2013),_AlexisFitzy_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Funny man at the reptile store today thought he'd show me the baby gbb he just got in while he was ringing up my mouse and crickets...>_>

----------

_Kodieh_ (11-08-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

10/10 next t is a GBB. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (11-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> 10/10 next t is a GBB. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Like I need another...  And getting hubby to go for 2??  Doubt it.

----------


## Louie

GBB is the probably the best webber I have seen so far, others have made great progreas but GBB seems to love web! And watching them web or all these tangled up web is just awesome. :Very Happy: 

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (11-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

My gbb is cool. I like it a lot. Mine is due for a molt soon. Been waiting on my gbb and boehmei to molt forever!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-09-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ooh, we got pictures!   She'll kill me if I post them though!

----------


## Mike41793

> Ooh, we got pictures!   She'll kill me if I post them though!


Tell her to get on it!

----------


## doolil

Here's one teaser picture.   Ill post the rest on his thread!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-10-2013),DooLittle (11-09-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-09-2013)

----------


## doolil

Omg he is webbing!!!!!

----------

DooLittle (11-09-2013)

----------


## doolil

Any one have green bottle blue pictures?

----------


## Mike41793

> Any one have green bottle blue pictures?


How about you take some for us!! :p

----------

DooLittle (11-09-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-09-2013)

----------


## Louie

Not the best picture I guess hahaha
He is hiding in there..but great web:p

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

doolil (11-11-2013),DooLittle (11-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll get some GBB pics today.  :Smile: 

Congrats another your 2nd spider :p

----------

doolil (11-11-2013),DooLittle (11-10-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> I'll get some GBB pics today. 
> 
> Congrats another your 2nd spider :p






If I get some time later, I'll get the real camera out.

----------

doolil (11-11-2013),DooLittle (11-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Adult pair of versicolor

----------

doolil (11-11-2013),DooLittle (11-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Adult pair of versicolor


Dang.  Those versi's are gorgeous.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-10-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
You'll get to see them change over time  :Smile: 

A few more pics. 

G. pulchripes 


And her new home 


My OBT girls


And bad news on this one she molted on me. My male is still alive so... As soon as she is ready, I'm going to give her a meal and try and pair him again. Not sure if he has it in him anymore. We will see.

----------

doolil (11-11-2013),Louie (11-10-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

That's a mess of legs right there! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Doolil u wanted gbb pics?! Look who decided to molt last nite just for you :p



G. pulchra taken down a roachie

----------

_3skulls_ (11-10-2013),doolil (11-11-2013),Louie (11-10-2013)

----------


## doolil

Here's my gbb named gigi.sorry there blurry better pictures later.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-11-2013),DooLittle (11-11-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

More gbb pics



And my obt creepin

----------

_3skulls_ (11-12-2013),_BFE Pets_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## Louie

Uhh..I made a post regarding this but seem no one really look at invertebrates section than this thread hahaha :p. I know some will tell me to to look at molt whenever it molts but I just want some opinion if anyone can. 








Anyone mind giving me some thoughts?


"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_3skulls_ (11-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I say, its a 50% chance its a male.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-15-2013),DooLittle (11-14-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-14-2013),_MootWorm_ (11-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> I say, its a 50% chance its a male.


:p

----------

_3skulls_ (11-14-2013),Louie (11-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Just got a box of goodies. 



I'll have more pics up later. :p

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-15-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ok Damon sent me an awesome box of goodies!!
With the weather turning to crap, this might be the last set of creatures I get in for the year. 

First up!!

Assassins. 
So freaking cool. 



Scorpions. 

AZ Barks



FL Barks




Tarantulas. 
C. fimbriatus (this is going to a buddy)


No pics. 
Couple of M. balfouri and a few H. gigas

And Dumeril's Boa. I'll have to get pics, they will be in my snake theard. 

Thanks Damon! 

B. jacksoni / Rusty Thick Tails  I think that's the common name.

----------


## DooLittle

Love watching my daughter feed her T's.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-15-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

that's awesome B. jacksoni taking down a dubia! gotta get production up where I can start doing that for them!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-16-2013)

----------


## Louie

Did not know you carry scorpions :eek: they look adorable

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Haha yep we have over 10 different species available  :Smile:  and we keep close to 20 species and always looking for new ones!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Omg those little scorpions are soo cute!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (11-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I know. I'm really enjoying them so far.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My tarantula hasn't really eaten for the last 2.5-3 weeksshould I be worried??

----------


## doolil

Here's my second T she is a green bottle blue her name is gigi  sorry it took so long for pictures. She has eaten and starting to webb. :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-21-2013),_BFE Pets_ (11-22-2013),DooLittle (11-21-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-21-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-21-2013),_Pyrate81_ (11-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good job with the plants! She should web that up really good.  :Smile:

----------

doolil (11-25-2013),DooLittle (11-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Congrats on the gbb, you'll love her!!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-21-2013),doolil (11-25-2013),DooLittle (11-21-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> My tarantula hasn't really eaten for the last 2.5-3 weeksshould I be worried??



Any thoughts??

----------


## Louie

Strangely, my g.rosea hasn't eaten in little more than 3 weeks now. My guess is molt but however my g.rosea shows no sign of molting.. (such as darken abdomen) but I am not really concerned sincw he had two super worms 3 wks ago and I dont see so much shrink in size of abdomen.

Your's could be in premolt or it is common for them to just stop eating.. dont worry and just provide her with water for now.

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## Mike41793

> Any thoughts??


I wouldn't offer again until it molts.

----------


## Kodieh

I haven't seen my Rosea eat yet, and it's been about three weeks since I got it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

I would only worry if it starts getting skinny. 

A little video of one of my male hissers. 
http://youtu.be/OAWMuSbv9rA

----------


## Louie

> I would only worry if it starts getting skinny.


X2 this

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------


## Mike41793

Got some random pics

G. pulchra destroying a dubia (cant rmbr if i posted these two pics already but am too lazy to go look lol) 



New T's from coleslaw. Mostly psalmos and an hmac






Dubia female with an egg case. Rich told me they suck these back up into their bodies and then give birth to live young. i just thought i had a tranny roach... 


I got some moss recently and and have been adding it to enclosures. I really like it. My obt's enclosure. I stuffed the moss in there because one, he wasnt even using all that open space
two, it now looks like a tree fort and thats awesome
and three, its an obt so i like to mess with him hahaha 





My gbb molted recently (i posted pics of him already before in here) so i decided to upgrade him to a big boy enclosure that should last him at least 2 or 3 molts. 

Went right into the cave, so cute lol

Exploring a little later


Versi molted too so same deal as the gbb, wanted to give him an enclosure that would last a few molts.


So blueeee


Also got some new t's from damon. 

An M. Balfouri. (One of my dream T's, can't wait to watch this one grow up) 


A chaco that Nikki won for me at the Anaheim expo. I'm naming this spider Satomi (Nikki) and even if its a boy its staying with that name. Only T ive ever named lol. 


I. mira that damon sent me but its for coleslaw. She (I) got an M. balfouri from damon too. 



Up to 28 of them now (it hasn't even been a year yet lol)  plus 3 for coleslaw that i'll  be able to send come spring!  :Very Happy: 



Hope you all enjoy the pics

----------

_3skulls_ (11-24-2013),_BFE Pets_ (11-28-2013),DooLittle (11-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Looking good Mike!

The versi are starting to look really cool. 


Tiger Rumps molted. 
These guys are really cool.

----------


## DooLittle

Funny, I thought Aragog was small,  until we got Gigi.

----------

doolil (11-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

This one is big compared to some :p

----------


## Pyrate81

Hey guys, 

Substrate and water questions:

1.  What are recommended substrates for a rosehair T?

2.  After some reading, I've seen a sponge or paper towel is not necessary for drinking.  I understand bacteria growth issues and giving crickets a way out if they fall in, but why has that stance changed for Ts drinking water w/o a sponge or other apparatus in the water?



Note: I am not getting a T, I have an obligation to make sure the Nature Center is caring for their Rose Hair properly.

----------


## 3skulls

> Hey guys, 
> 
> Substrate and water questions:
> 
> 1.  What are recommended substrates for a rosehair T?
> 
> 2.  After some reading, I've seen a sponge or paper towel is not necessary for drinking.  I understand bacteria growth issues and giving crickets a way out if they fall in, but why has that stance changed for Ts drinking water w/o a sponge or other apparatus in the water?
> 
> 
> ...


Coconut fiber. 
Anything over 2" keep it dry. 

Never use a sponge in any dish. If you are worried about crickets getting back out, use a rock. 


The best info you'll ever find. 
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-28-2013),_Pyrate81_ (11-25-2013)

----------


## dgring

At the moment I've only got a nice chilean rose tarantula but hope to get some widows and slings soon

----------

_3skulls_ (11-25-2013),jgras (12-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey guys, 
> 
> Substrate and water questions:
> 
> 1.  What are recommended substrates for a rosehair T?
> 
> 2.  After some reading, I've seen a sponge or paper towel is not necessary for drinking.  I understand bacteria growth issues and giving crickets a way out if they fall in, but why has that stance changed for Ts drinking water w/o a sponge or other apparatus in the water?
> 
> 
> ...


Get a T!!

----------


## Pyrate81

> Coconut fiber. 
> Anything over 2" keep it dry...


Ty.




> Get a T!!


I'm not getting a T, eventually I'll overcome my fear of them and actually hold one.  Otherwise, I don't "do" spiders and Ts.

----------


## Kodieh

Pick that Chilean up! It's moderately harmless! Mine hadn't flicked hairs, bit, or otherwise hurt me in any fashion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Get a T!!


Oh gawd.  Don't start.  He's ^^ a bad influence.   Look where it got me...

----------


## Pyrate81

> Oh gawd.  Don't start.  He's ^^ a bad influence.   Look where it got me...


My arachnid fear and lack of interest are stronger than his bad influences.  I think the only insects I'd get are scorpions or preying mantises

----------


## DooLittle

> My arachnid fear and lack of interest are stronger than his bad influences.  I think the only insects I'd get are scorpions or preying mantises


Well, hate to tell ya, but I've never been a bug/spider fan.  But we have two T's now, and they are cool as heck.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-26-2013),_Herpenthusiast3_ (11-26-2013),_Kodieh_ (11-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Well, hate to tell ya, but I've never been a bug/spider fan.  But we have two T's now, and they are cool as heck.


I agree spiders and insects are super cool and fun to learn about but they don't "do it" for me.  Plus ya know, the whole afraid of spiders thing.  :-P 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Being scared of spiders is just as bad as, being scared of snakes. 

No real reasons for it :p

----------

DooLittle (11-26-2013),_Herpenthusiast3_ (11-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Being scared of spiders is just as bad as, being scared of snakes. 
> 
> No real reasons for it :p


I agree and it might not be a full fear.  It's more of the touching part I don't care for, I don't like when they touch me, it makes me scream like a little girl.  I have no problem with looking at them and watching them do things or picking them up with a tissue or putting them in a cup and placing them outside(I won't/don't kill spiders).  If one is crawling on the ceiling I shrug at it and let it do it's thing.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I find my tarantulas to be some of the most amazing animals to watch. My g pulchra just molted yesterday!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-27-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I'll have to get a picture,  but what the heck are these little dingle balls our gbb has in her web?  She won't take crickets off the tongs like our A versi.  So we leave them in her web.  Next morning all gone.   But now she has these little dingle berries in her web...

----------


## BFE Pets

:Smile:  I've got scorpions available. I was afraid of spiders a year ago. Now ask these guys how many I have. Lol

----------

_Kodieh_ (11-28-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I'll have to get a picture,  but what the heck are these little dingle balls our gbb has in her web?  She won't take crickets off the tongs like our A versi.  So we leave them in her web.  Next morning all gone.   But now she has these little dingle berries in her web...


Dingle balls?  :ROFL: 

sent from my incubator

----------


## Mike41793

> I'll have to get a picture,  but what the heck are these little dingle balls our gbb has in her web?  She won't take crickets off the tongs like our A versi.  So we leave them in her web.  Next morning all gone.   But now she has these little dingle berries in her web...


Bolus

----------

DooLittle (11-28-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Bolus


So like crap she's saving for later?  I should leave it?

----------


## Mike41793

> So like crap she's saving for later?  I should leave it?


I never clean it out. Spiders are weird and may go back to it after awhile lol.

----------

DooLittle (11-28-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Octavius just molted!!!!

How long do I have to wait until I can feed him??

----------


## Mike41793

1 week to be safe. Maybe a bit sooner since hes a youngin still

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (12-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have been slacking a bit in here. 

Some pics from tonight's feedings. 

H. incei


Pumpkin Patch "Large" Damon wants their new name again?


GBB came out to say hi. 


A. geniculata 


AZ Bark scorpion 


And the only thing I'm liking about the B. lats (Red Runners) is feeding them off.  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (12-03-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

Does anyone feel there is a large or important difference in plexiglass and acrylic? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Does anyone feel there is a large or important difference in plexiglass and acrylic? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I love the little enclosures I got from Rich...

----------

_3skulls_ (12-03-2013),_Kodieh_ (12-03-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> I love the little enclosures I got from Rich...


I was looking at making some of my own actually. :p

Turns out plexi is a form of acrylic, a brand name or something like that lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (12-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah Plexi is acrylic. Go with 3/16" or bigger. 1/8" is really weak. 

Have a tool that can cut perfect straight lines or order precut sheets. 
The solvent can be tricky as well.

----------


## Kodieh

> Yeah Plexi is acrylic. Go with 3/16" or bigger. 1/8" is really weak. 
> 
> Have a tool that can cut perfect straight lines or order precut sheets. 
> The solvent can be tricky as well.


The guide I read said use weld on. Is that a good idea? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Weld on might be a solvent. Not 100% sure. 
Some of it is thicker, others are thin like water. Pretty short working time. 

Any drips or splashes will show. 

Think more like a plastic weld instead of a glue holding 2 things together.

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Blue Fang in very fresh skin.

----------

DooLittle (12-10-2013),_Kodieh_ (12-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Blue Fang in very fresh skin.


Oooh, that's pretty.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-10-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Blue Fang in very fresh skin.


Oooh lookit that green hiney!! Loooove it!

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (12-22-2013)

----------


## doolil

.gigi

----------

_3skulls_ (12-22-2013),DooLittle (12-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

This thread died,  time for a revival! Recently molted A. geniculata



Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (02-17-2014),dgring (01-09-2014),DooLittle (01-06-2014)

----------


## Flint

I miss my T's ):


Sent from an anxious girl!!

----------


## DooLittle

Funny, I was thinking about this thread this morning...

----------


## Mike41793

> Funny, I was thinking about this thread this morning...


Great minds think alike :p

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (01-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Freshly molted A. Versi.  Sorry for cell pics.




I love how his feet are like big paddles.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-06-2014),_Mike41793_ (01-07-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

haha this thread is what made me login today

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-08-2014)

----------


## DMTWI

I've got something to add.......a little (for now) L. parahybana

----------

_BFE Pets_ (01-10-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

The gbb has been going to town webbing.

----------


## Kodieh

Jealousssssss 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (01-10-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

I picked up some new spiders the other day. :p 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Whatchoo get, bro? My irminia is getting soooo big! 4" legspan now.

sent from my incubator

----------


## DooLittle

> I picked up some new spiders the other day. :p 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-11-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Pretty big OBT:



Decently sized and looking like it could molt relatively soon, B. smithi:



No pics of them yet but I also got a 2.5" gbb, (2) 2" B. albopilosum , and (2)  2" B. albiceps 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_BFE Pets_ (01-14-2014),DooLittle (01-11-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

I want a GBB so bad. I might have to splurge when our finaid comes in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Here ya go Kodie.






I wish my A. Versi was easier to get pictures of.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-12-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Lookit his pretty feet and tushy!





I'm surprised at how much he's grown since we got him.  Don't tell Gigi,  but I think he's my favorite.   :Wink:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (01-14-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

ya know I was gonna post a few pics on here and then remembered how much of a pain it was.  :Sad:  I have versicolors, p irminias, g rosea ncf, g rosea rcf, and e murinus all paired tonight. I'm seemingly waiting forever waiting on a sac from my g pulchra and b albopilosum girls. and just found my a chalcodes molted out today I paired her 3 months ago and thought for sure she was gonna pop a sac out this week  :Sad:

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-14-2014),_Mike41793_ (01-14-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Planning on getting me second T.anyone have suggestions on where to get a B. Smithi for a good deal??

----------


## Mike41793

I think rich has them, shoot him a pm

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (01-24-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Think the gbb is getting ready to molt again.  Love watching the crazy versi eat, lol.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-25-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So, why did this die??

----------


## Kodieh

It's winter, so no new additions. My Rosea hasn't ate yet lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> It's winter, so no new additions. My Rosea hasn't ate yet lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Really?   Mine are little freaking piggies unless they are molting.

----------


## Kodieh

> Really?   Mine are little freaking piggies unless they are molting.


Rosea are known for it, the "pet rock" of the T world. Lol. I think ColeSlaws went a year without eating. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Rosea are known for it, the "pet rock" of the T world. Lol. I think ColeSlaws went a year without eating. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Nice.  I didn't know there were T's like that.  Lol.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-06-2014)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Rosea are known for it, the "pet rock" of the T world. Lol. I think ColeSlaws went a year without eating. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Two lol.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Kodieh_ (02-07-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Just got my first 2 Ts this past thursday

An A Urticans


And a B Vagans
 

And i have a gbb coming next week




Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (02-10-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

but coleslaws g rosea is a proud pappa. i've got an egg sac from his efforts with one of my females.

congrats on the new babies bigt0006! be sure to keep that urticans substrate damp at all times until its about 2.5" it's the only way i've been able to keep avic slings alive.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (02-10-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-10-2014)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> but coleslaws g rosea is a proud pappa. i've got an egg sac from his efforts with one of my females.
> 
> congrats on the new babies bigt0006! be sure to keep that urticans substrate damp at all times until its about 2.5" it's the only way i've been able to keep avic slings alive.


And I'm so happy about it!!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Gbb been webbing like crazy.   Webbed part of her lid shut, lol.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-19-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Ive only had my gbb since wensday and its webbed alot i was suprised the first day and almost all the enclosure was webbed

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-19-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Kodieh. When it warms up,I'll send you out a GBB at cost. 

How has everyone been?

I'll see what pics I have on the phone. Nothing new or exciting, don't really do much in winter. 

H. mac


OBT


LP

----------

_bigt0006_ (02-17-2014),_Kodieh_ (02-17-2014),_Mike41793_ (02-19-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

C. fasciatum

----------

_bigt0006_ (02-18-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-18-2014),_Mike41793_ (02-19-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Something to watch if you keep T's 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B86J...e_gdata_player

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_BFE Pets_ (03-05-2014),DooLittle (02-19-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Video kept buffering and was kind of hard/annoying to watch.  Didn't make it to the end.  What did he say did that, an obt?

----------


## Mike41793

> Video kept buffering and was kind of hard/annoying to watch.  Didn't make it to the end.  What did he say did that, an obt?


Yea obt bite, nasty stuff. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (02-20-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Good thing it was just a finger tip.

----------


## Jon3800

> Ughh! excitement turned to frustration! I got to bed about 4 am. so 150 T's in all. all transfered, fed, and watered. most importantly most of them are labeled! I didnt realize when I picked them up (he had them boxed up already) only about 20 or so had labels! He gave me an inventory list with how many of what type so that helped but only to a certain extent. His counts were off! Soooo friggin irritated! I still have a few i'll have to post pics of somewhere to get I.d. on.  Sorry folks pics will have to come later. I was more concerned with labeling and feeding! This feels like it may have turned into more of a rescue. So as promised here's the list of what I ended up with. 
> 
> 2.) G. sp. maule - Gold Fluff 
> 8.) G. sp concepcion - Red zebra
> 40.) G. rosea - common rose hair
> 23.) G. eurathus - Flame hair or RCF
> 9.) G. sp north - Northern gold
> 18.) P. scrofa - chilean coopers
> 20.) P. parvula - gold burst 
> ...



Nice collection of Ts.

I have a question tho.  Where did the G.eurathus name arise?  Is it a valid species or is it a synonym to differentiate the forms of G.rosea.    I've checked on Norman Platnick Spider Catalog and it's not listed anywhere.

----------


## Kodieh

Anyone have use for a mature male rose hair? :p

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Not I.  I was thinking about this thread today though.   Got an A. Versi that's getting ready to molt.  And the GBB is growing fast.   She's getting big.  She's webbed like crazy.  I should try to get some pictures.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-04-2014),_Kodieh_ (03-02-2014)

----------


## Snatantula

Heres my A.versicolor freshly molted
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_3skulls_ (03-04-2014),DooLittle (03-02-2014),_Kodieh_ (03-02-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (03-06-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-02-2014),_satomi325_ (03-13-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

sadly I pulled my G rosea sac the other day and the eggs were no good  :Sad:  maybe next time!

pulling my A versicolor sac on saturday wish me luck.

----------


## Kodieh

> sadly I pulled my G rosea sac the other day and the eggs were no good  maybe next time!
> 
> pulling my A versicolor sac on saturday wish me luck.


Let me know how that goes! I wanna see little versi ewls. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## BFE Pets

> Nice collection of Ts.
> 
> I have a question tho.  Where did the G.eurathus name arise?  Is it a valid species or is it a synonym to differentiate the forms of G.rosea.    I've checked on Norman Platnick Spider Catalog and it's not listed anywhere.


wow that's been a while ago. I dont even have most of that anymore lol. but to answer the question its just a different form of G. rosea. a locality or color form.

----------


## 3skulls

Little feets.

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-12-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-13-2014)

----------


## Pampho85

I'd just like to say I'm quite jealous of everyone who has T's. But, I will be getting some after this summer since I will have my own apartment! Haha.
Hope to own all of the Pamphobeteus species since they really do appeal to me. 
Does anyone own any of the Pampho. species?




> wow that's been a while ago. I dont even have most of that anymore lol. but to answer the question its just a different form of G. rosea. a locality or color form.


Wouldn't it still be called G. Rosea then? Sorry, I'm just curious, didn't know they named them differently for color morphs.

----------


## Mike41793

> I'd just like to say I'm quite jealous of everyone who has T's. But, I will be getting some after this summer since I will have my own apartment! Haha.
> Hope to own all of the Pamphobeteus species since they really do appeal to me. 
> Does anyone own any of the Pampho. species?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it still be called G. Rosea then? Sorry, I'm just curious, didn't know they named them differently for color morphs.


They're definitely on my list, P. nigricolors are awesome. 

Yea, I'd think so. Different color morphs wouldn't change the genetics enough to have it be classified as a different species or sub species. I wouldn't think so... but I'm not sure. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pampho85

> They're definitely on my list, P. nigricolors are awesome. 
> 
> Yea, I'd think so. Different color morphs wouldn't change the genetics enough to have it be classified as a different species or sub species. I wouldn't think so... but I'm not sure. 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


P. Ultramarinus, Nigricolors, 'Ecuador'. 'Ecuador II', etc. I want them all! Lol. Hopefully I'll be able to submit my research proposal for inverts. (spiders in this case) and their impact on their surrounding ecosystem next year so I can study them.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-13-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

2nd Molt for Octavius!!  I think I'm going to need bigger crickets after this one lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-14-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> 2nd Molt for Octavius!!  I think I'm going to need bigger crickets after this one lol


Pics or it didn't happen.   :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

As requested... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

DooLittle (03-15-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> As requested...


Thanks, but where is the fresh molted T??  :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Still chillin' in its Web Of Fearwhich is glued to the top of the plastic tank he's currently living in

----------


## Snatantula

> I'd just like to say I'm quite jealous of everyone who has T's. But, I will be getting some after this summer since I will have my own apartment! Haha.
> Hope to own all of the Pamphobeteus species since they really do appeal to me. 
> Does anyone own any of the Pampho. species?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it still be called G. Rosea then? Sorry, I'm just curious, didn't know they named them differently for color morphs.


Heres my Pamphobeteus platyoma just hanging out its about 4 months old and about 4 inch body from fang to spinner. I have my 3rd G.rosy and my 2nd one fell apart. I mean it literally fell apart. It was hanging out on the side and 1 leg fell off. I stopped it from leaking with flour then another leg fell off. It continued to do this till 1 leg was left attached but no movement was coming from her. Anybody ever even heard of this happening? 
For your 1st tarantula I would recomend anything from the Brachypelmas. My B.vagans was awesome he would crawl on my hand and man was he an aggressive eater. My B.smithi My 3rd of wich the 1st 2 were supposed to be females. She Is a sweetest thing shell shake youre hand. Her names Pandora and here she is on pandoras box.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-20-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Some pics for the first day of spring! So excited that it's starting to warm up again. 

OBT creepin


Female versicolor


H. maculata. I haven't seen this tarantula out in months.  since last November probably... 



The most of the E. uataman that I could see



Two P. cambridgei babies munching on some roaches




Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (03-24-2014),DooLittle (03-20-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

B. smithi


New baby assassins 


H. incei, these guys are quick.

----------


## CarrieAnnx3

I've kept a Rose hair for the past ten years or so now. He is absolutely beautiful.

I am fairly jealous of your group, though!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Heres all my Ts so far

P Irminia

P Murinus

C Cyaneopubescens

A Ezendami

A Urticans

G Rosea

A Avicularia

C Fimbriatus #1

C Fimbriatus #2

B vagans
Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (03-26-2014),_BFE Pets_ (03-26-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice collection so far! I need an ezendami! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

fimbriatus are some crazy webbers!

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

> fimbriatus are some crazy webbers!


Yeah mine both have webs coming out of there burrows. I have em both in the deep deli cups with a little over 2" of eco earth they love burrowing. Those 2 along with ny P murinus and my A ezendami are always in their burrows i never see my P murinus and i barely ever see my A ezendami, although i do see webs coming from the P murinus burrow

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Every inch of open space. 
Best webber I have. She might be around 3" now

----------

_bigt0006_ (03-26-2014),DooLittle (03-26-2014),_Kodieh_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

I love Ts that web the only 2 i have that dont web are my B vagans and my G rosea. My avic avic hasnt webbed yet but ive only had it a week my A ezendami doesnt web either forgot about that one

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bigt0006

Heres my 2 



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Both mine just molted.  She's easier to get pics of than the versi, lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-08-2014),_bigt0006_ (04-01-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-01-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-01-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice!! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2014)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I can actually contribute to this thread now.  :Smile: 
My boyfriend is really into T's. He got a Rose Hair a few months ago before we moved in together. In the last 3 days we now have 5 T's.

Here is what we now have:

2- Rose Hairs (G. rosea) One is mine, the other is his.
1- Guatemalan Red Rump (B. sabulosom)
1- Fire Red Bird Eater (L. difficilis)
1- Orange Baboon Tarantula (P. murinus)

Will post pictures as soon as I can get some. 3/5 are tiny Slings so it is a pain to get pictures of them.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-08-2014),_bigt0006_ (04-03-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-03-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

This thread has pics that'll blow your mindddd
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=226615

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_BFE Pets_ (04-10-2014),Learning Everyday (04-06-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

> This thread has pics that'll blow your mindddd
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=226615
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Wow those pics are nuts and i only went through the first 2 pages. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-03-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Wow those pics are nuts and i only went through the first 2 pages. 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Ikr?! Some of them don't even look real. Superbly talented, he is. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

> Ikr?! Some of them don't even look real. Superbly talented, he is. 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


they look like neon lights he is very talented

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Learning Everyday

Nice collection! I got a guyana pink toe with about a 2" leg span. I am probably going to pick up a golden knee at the next expo because they are awesome!  :Spider:

----------


## 3skulls

P. cambridgei pairing

----------

_BFE Pets_ (04-10-2014),DooLittle (04-08-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-08-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Oooh.  Spider sex.  I've never seen that before.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-08-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

It's very exciting!

----------


## Mike41793

> Oooh.  Spider sex.  I've never seen that before.


It's sooooo hot. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (04-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> It's sooooo hot. 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Lol, looks like it.  Throw her up against a wall and go for it.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2014),_AlexisFitzy_ (04-09-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Got some new ones in today. 

A. geniculata 


Pair of B. boehmei 



And a pair of C. marshalli
They have a freaking horn!!

----------

_CrystalRose_ (04-13-2014),John1982 (04-17-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-09-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Boehmei are so pretty. I wish mine would freaking molt!  :Sad: 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

> Boehmei are so pretty. I wish mine would freaking molt! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Wish my sling didnt die in transport  :Sad: 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-09-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Wish my sling didnt die in transport 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


What happened??? 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

Not sure all the other Ts where ok but he was really small and as much as i love ben siegel reptiles he wasnt shipped rite. He was shipped in an 8oz deli with a paper towel lining it way to big to safely ship such a tiny sling was between 1/3-1/2". It was the last one in stock so i got a credit

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Not sure all the other Ts where ok but he was really small and as much as i love ben siegel reptiles he wasnt shipped rite. He was shipped in an 8oz deli with a paper towel lining it way to big to safely ship such a tiny sling was between 1/3-1/2". It was the last one in stock so i got a credit
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, I've seen Ben ship this way before. It's a shame he's costing spiders their lives and himself money just bc he doesn't wanna take the extra minute to do it correctly.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

If you can't ship an animal right, I question if they can take care of them at all. 

Mike, I'm thinking that female is due for a molt. So dull compared to the male.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2014)

----------


## Learning Everyday

Beautiful spiders, man! I am slowly falling in love with tarantuals and I think they might be taking over parts of my shelves soon!
This my pink toe in its living vivarium:
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Sorry if the pics are small. All I have for a camera is a phone lol. :Smile:

----------


## Learning Everyday

Definetly. I got my second T from petco and when I got home I learned they had broke his legs in the process of boxing him up... I tried to nurse him back but he couldn't hunt and the slightest vibrations caused him to have a fit of pain. 4 legs broken by people who weren't trained to do thier jobs. In my experience that is a typical petco.

----------


## CrystalRose

My freshly molted B. vagans female.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-13-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

My A. chalcodes sling. Thank goodness for macro lenses because it is super tiny.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2014),DooLittle (04-16-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

I've got some pics for this thread I'll have to post in a bit  :p

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

> 


Diggon on the boehmei. They were my favorite T colorwise but also my worst kickers.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

John u got T's?! show us!! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

A few new additions and pics. 



A very rare 7 legged GBB


P. Irminia


S. calceatum


OBT trying to make a run for it.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (04-17-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-17-2014),John1982 (04-17-2014)

----------


## John1982

> John u got T's?! show us!! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


I've kept inverts for the better part of my life. Got my first rosea when I was a kid. Had that girl for 10+ years then gave her to my niece who loved her for the next 10 years or so until she finally passed after ~20 years in human care(she was an adult when we acquired her - almost certainly wild caught). She was a sweetheart but the only cool rosea I ever owned, the rest have been demon spawn.

I'd like to get back into inverts some day but I'll probably stick with old world tarantulas. When I was younger the hairs never phased me but over the years I've become more sensitive to them. I had a small crawshayi that I sold when she was around 2 inches and still kick myself over that one. She was a terrible display animal but the most fun during feeding time. 

Never took many pictures but I have a couple of the last batch of inverts I raised. The tarantulas were probably 2nd or 3rd instar when I got them - itty bitty. I typically kept my inverts bone dry for all but the biggest humidity lovers - they got corner and hide mists daily. 

Brachypelma boehmei


Lasiodora parahybana(this girl got to nearly 6 inches in her first year)



I know this is a spider post but scorpions are fun keepers too, if less exciting..  :Very Happy: 

Heterometrus sp.


Hottentotta trilineatus


Hadogenes troglodytes


Centruroides hentzi(find these crawling all over my wood pile)

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2014),_BFE Pets_ (04-17-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-17-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Any bugs are welcomed here  :Smile:

----------


## CrystalRose

My B. albopilosum munching it's dinner. This was taken almost 2 weeks ago. It molted last night. Will have to get some new pictures when I can  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Trapdoor spider 


E.  murinus 


C. marshalli 


Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

> Trapdoor spider 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


I always though trap dooor spiders where cool are they much harder then Ts to take care of


Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I wouldn't mind have a trap door but I could just label an empty cup and pretend I have one :p

L. difficilis molting. 







Cool little Jumper at work.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (04-17-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-17-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

> My freshly molted B. vagans female.


how large is that girl? i've got a MM coming in  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

I really dig that flat rock you're holding and the hentzi are pretty cool lil scorp  :Very Happy: 





> I've kept inverts for the better part of my life. Got my first rosea when I was a kid. Had that girl for 10+ years then gave her to my niece who loved her for the next 10 years or so until she finally passed after ~20 years in human care(she was an adult when we acquired her - almost certainly wild caught). She was a sweetheart but the only cool rosea I ever owned, the rest have been demon spawn.
> 
> I'd like to get back into inverts some day but I'll probably stick with old world tarantulas. When I was younger the hairs never phased me but over the years I've become more sensitive to them. I had a small crawshayi that I sold when she was around 2 inches and still kick myself over that one. She was a terrible display animal but the most fun during feeding time. 
> 
> Never took many pictures but I have a couple of the last batch of inverts I raised. The tarantulas were probably 2nd or 3rd instar when I got them - itty bitty. I typically kept my inverts bone dry for all but the biggest humidity lovers - they got corner and hide mists daily. 
> 
> Brachypelma boehmei
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## CrystalRose

> how large is that girl? i've got a MM coming in


She's probably around 5 inches or so now. I haven't really measured her since she molted but she gained a good amount of size.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> She's probably around 5 inches or so now. I haven't really measured her since she molted but she gained a good amount of size.


Breed her! Baby vagans! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_CrystalRose_ (04-18-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah the hobby is running super low on vagans :p

----------


## CrystalRose

> Breed her! Baby vagans! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


I've only been keeping T's about a month. Not sure if I'm ready for breeding yet lol.

----------


## Kodieh

Jumper! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-20-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-18-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-18-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

And a few hours later, scorpion! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome Jumper. Is that scorpion missing its stinger?

We went Widow hunting today. Found a bunch in a 1/2 mile stretch. 




Click Beetle


And I think this is a queen ant maybe? No idea.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## colton62

> And I think this is a queen ant maybe? No idea.


I have no idea what that is. It looks kinda like a queen any but then again it kinda doesn't. Maybe you stumbled across a new species lol 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

Nope, it didn't hurt but he poked me a couple times before I let him go haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

That other angle made it look like it was missing. 
I doubt I'll ever try to hold a scorp

----------


## 3skulls

GBB

----------

_ChrisS_ (04-22-2014),DooLittle (04-22-2014),_Kodieh_ (04-21-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

> That other angle made it look like it was missing. 
> I doubt I'll ever try to hold a scorp


Lol! Why? He was pretty placid until I went to let him go. He would shrink up like the first picture and lay his tail out. 

Very much jealous of the GBB! 




You know it's spring time when the large female five lined skinks come out to play. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> GBB


Next molt I'm hoping both of mine start to show some real nice adult colors like this!!!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Someone send me a male for her  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Someone send me a male for her


How big does mine need to be before you can sex it?  Or where do you need a pic of?

----------


## 3skulls

I don't even try until they are 3" or bigger. 

You'll look inside its molt between the first set of book lungs.

----------

DooLittle (04-21-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

If you still need a boy, and "Gigi" winds up male, I'll send him your way.  Lol.  We have a ways to go though.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Cant wait till wednesday have 2 A versicolor slings coming in

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-22-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Sac mates maybe? 
:p

----------


## DooLittle

Aww.  I remember not too long ago mine was just a little guy.   Both of ours have put on some size.  I can't believe how fast they grow.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

> Sac mates maybe? 
> :p


Maybe got mine from hellion299 on the arachnoboards

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-22-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yep. Sac mates. 

Lampropelma sp. 
Borneo Black female


Widow with dubia


How big Doolittle?

----------


## DooLittle

> Haha yep. Sac mates. 
> 
> Lampropelma sp. 
> Borneo Black female
> 
> 
> Widow with dubia
> 
> 
> How big Doolittle?


I'll see if I can catch him out of his Web for a pic.  But I would guess 50 cent to silver dollar size, including leg span.  He was all sprawled out last Friday before dinner.  Should have got a pic.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-23-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

That's pretty good size!

----------


## bigt0006

My 3 new versicolor sling bought 2 he threw one in as a freebie omg there so small but not smaller then my B vagans.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-24-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Do versicolors web alot like A urticans

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Mine isn't a huge webber.  He has just one corner done.  Seems once he did it, that's it.  No more.  And I've poked holes in it to remove molts, doesn't appear he fixed them.  My GBB on the other hand has everything webbed up.

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-23-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Just realized i posted 2 of the same picture when i get back home ill post one of the versicolor

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bigt0006

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CrystalRose

Very tiny C. fasciatum sling.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-24-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

A. versicolor are some of the heavier webbers in that genus. (In my experience, without having kept a ton of Avicularia)


Adult in her web.

----------


## bigt0006

So i posted pics of my A versicolors on fb last night ibwake up today come upstairs and my dad started asking about them. He then told me that je wanted one and he wanted one that got big he wasnt impressed by my adult rose hair he wants one of the giants lol so i guess i converted my dad

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> So i posted pics of my A versicolors on fb last night ibwake up today come upstairs and my dad started asking about them. He then told me that je wanted one and he wanted one that got big he wasnt impressed by my adult rose hair he wants one of the giants lol so i guess i converted my dad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


He needs something from the Acanthoscurria, Lasiodora, or Nhandu genus! PM 3skulls, I know he has a few things available that your dad would probably like. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Look up L. difficilis  :Wink: 
Find me on FB

My name is
Rich CreatureAddiction

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-25-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Wow those look cool

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-25-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Worked in the bug room over the weekend. Got a few things moved around.  New room for new bugs!

----------

_bigt0006_ (04-28-2014),_CrystalRose_ (04-28-2014),_Kodieh_ (04-28-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

> Worked in the bug room over the weekend. Got a few things moved around.  New room for new bugs!



Ohhh I wanna take a vacation in your bug room!

----------


## Mike41793

> Ohhh I wanna take a vacation in your bug room!


Take a trip to Louisville, Rich is the man! His house has a bunch of stuff in it that will set off your ocd tho. I saw crooked pictures on the wall in one pic... *shudders*

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Haha Mike you would go into shock :p it was a lot better years ago. Almost everything was set up to make people feel very uneasy. 

Make your plans early, vacation spots book up quick.

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-28-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Haha Mike you would go into shock :p it was a lot better years ago. Almost everything was set up to make people feel very uneasy. 
> 
> Make your plans early, vacation spots book up quick.


What else did u have weird to make people creeped out? If i did stuff like that in my own house to mess with people I would be ok with it. But if I go to your house and I'm not in on the joke then it's no Bueno haha

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-29-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll have to tell you in chat. 

Paired the Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" last night. 
Pics sucked because she spooks easy. 



Was one of the craziest pairing yet. He took drumming to the next level. He was hitting her tub so freaking hard. I really need to start running video when I pair. 
He got it done and ran out really quick.  :Smile:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (05-10-2014),DooLittle (05-02-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-29-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

A urticans sling freshly molted 1st pic is the actual T second is of the molt

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> A urticans sling freshly molted 1st pic is the actual T second is of the molt
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Nice!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

My gbb is molting now hes flipped over on his back  with his legs up in the air

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CrystalRose

Sometimes I love craigslist.  :Wink: 

Female G. pulchra





Female A. versicolor

----------

_3skulls_ (05-20-2014),DooLittle (05-08-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Finally I have some pictures of me and my Bf's collection.
We are missing pictures of P. murinus. (OBT) (s)he is still too small to really get a good picture of. 


Our 2 G. rosea (Chilean Rose Hair)







L. difficilus (Fire red bird eater)




And a horrible picture of B. sabulosum (Guatemalan red rump)

----------

_CrystalRose_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

I've been slacking and only posting in the FB T groups... 

E. murinus female not happy about the roach I offered her. 
As Damon said, she's saying "Turn down fo what?!" haha



Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Same here Mike. Thanks to everyone who keeps this thread alive!  :Smile:  

A. francki


P. cambridgei 


C. marshalli 


A. versicolor

----------

_CrystalRose_ (05-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

Broke down and got crickets for my rose, he went immediately for it. That was cool to watch. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Broke down and got crickets for my rose, he went immediately for it. That was cool to watch. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Why broke down?  What were you feeding?

----------


## Kodieh

> Why broke down?  What were you feeding?


I started breeding meal worms and dubia, so was trying to get him to eat those. He wouldn't. So I have noticed some abdomen size decrease, which prompted me to try crickets. That was the trick lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> I started breeding meal worms and dubia, so was trying to get him to eat those. He wouldn't. So I have noticed some abdomen size decrease, which prompted me to try crickets. That was the trick lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Oooh.  Yuk.  Worms and roaches >. <

----------


## 3skulls

You mean yuk, crickets :p

----------

_bigt0006_ (05-20-2014),_Kodieh_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## bearded_guy

The pics on here are awesome! I've always wanted to get a Tarantula, but the female of the house would never let me hear the end of it. Great pics!

----------


## DooLittle

> The pics on here are awesome! I've always wanted to get a Tarantula, but the female of the house would never let me hear the end of it. Great pics!


Aw come on!  The 10 year old convinced us!  PM 3skulls, he'll hook you up.  :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> The pics on here are awesome! I've always wanted to get a Tarantula, but the female of the house would never let me hear the end of it. Great pics!


Why is that? I've found that if you approach the subject with a rational argument and plenty of facts, they cave pretty quickly. 

Pros to owning a tarantula:
Takes up minimal space
comes in a variety of colors options
No smell or noise
Water and feed them once a week. Once they get a bit of size you can feed them as infrequently as once a month and that's perfectly Ok for a lot of species. 

Cons:
Idk...? I can't think of a valid reason why EVERYONE doesn't own at least one T. They're just so cool and it's fun to educate people when you tell them you have one! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

I can remember watching home alone and the kid with the T. It was either that or Pokémon that made me want exotics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## bearded_guy

I think her biggest reason is pure ignorance. I've tried convincing her before, but you can't open the mind of someone that doesn't know how to open their own friggin mind  :Sad:

----------

_Kodieh_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Fangs anyone? My female B. emilia molted tonight.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-22-2014),_BFE Pets_ (06-12-2014),DooLittle (05-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-22-2014),_Rob_ (05-22-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Fangs anyone? My female B. emilia molted tonight.


And this Mike, is why I can't change my mind!

sent via something from somewhere

----------


## DooLittle

> Fangs anyone? My female B. emilia molted tonight.


That's a great picture.   You should enter it in HOTM.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (05-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-22-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> And this Mike, is why I can't change my mind!
> 
> sent via something from somewhere


Someday you'll ascend to manhood.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

> Someday you'll ascend to manhood.  
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Don't make me drive over there boy lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Don't make me drive over there boy lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All he'd have to do is get a spider out.   :Wink:   lololol...

----------

_3skulls_ (05-23-2014),_Rob_ (05-22-2014)

----------


## Rob

> All he'd have to do is get a spider out.    lololol...


Valid point

sent via something from somewhere

----------


## CrystalRose

> That's a great picture.   You should enter it in HOTM.


Thanks,I might do that. I want to see if I can get any decent pics of my hognose first. If I can get him to sit still long enough for a decent pic that is lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-23-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Old dress...



New dress...

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-12-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

Anyone know what this might be? They're outside and everywhere.


Also, anyone kept wolf spiders and had them do well?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Anyone know what this might be? They're outside and everywhere.
> 
> 
> Also, anyone kept wolf spiders and had them do well?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Some sort of icky bug?

----------


## Kodieh

> Some sort of icky bug?


They are pretty icky. Though it was on par with handling adult male dubia. They're bity.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

Looks like some sort of nasty Oklahoma roach 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Wood roaches maybe?

Wolfs do pretty good.

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-06-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose



----------

_3skulls_ (06-06-2014),_Kodieh_ (06-06-2014)

----------


## 3skulls



----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-12-2014),_CrystalRose_ (06-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> 


What's that first one?

Our spideys got to go to school last week with the snakes!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-06-2014),_Mike41793_ (06-06-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome!

The first one is a Fishing spider in my collection.

----------

DooLittle (06-07-2014),_Mike41793_ (06-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Awesome!
> 
> The first one is a Fishing spider in my collection.


The markings/pattern is cool.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-09-2014)

----------


## DooLittle



----------

_3skulls_ (07-04-2014),_BFE Pets_ (07-05-2014),_ChrisS_ (06-16-2014),_CrystalRose_ (07-10-2014),_Rob_ (06-16-2014)

----------


## Pampho85

Just a quick question, what size air holes would you put for a 1/3" T? I was thinking 1/16. And then what about a 1"? 

Also, does anyone use Amac boxes?

Nice Avic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Just a quick question, what size air holes would you put for a 1/3" T? I was thinking 1/16. And then what about a 1"? 
> 
> Also, does anyone use Amac boxes?
> 
> Nice Avic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what my T's have for air.  Got them as little slings, now they are quarter to 50 cent size with leg span.



Pm 3skulls.  He can set you right up with the complete enclosure.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-23-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

I have joined the ranks now. Lol. Baby black widows. L. Mactans.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-05-2014),_Mike41793_ (06-30-2014)

----------


## Pampho85

^Holy cow. That's a nice_ small_ collection you have there haha.

Can't wait until I get my tarantulas! One more month

----------


## Mike41793

> ^Holy cow. That's a nice_ small_ collection you have there haha.
> 
> Can't wait until I get my tarantulas! One more month


What T's are you getting???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pampho85

It's a secret until I get them Mike  :Wink: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

That's actually less than half of them.

Here's the total load. 


140 cups. About 150 slings.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-04-2014)

----------


## catzeye21138

I'm about to be new here on this thread! In a couple weeks I'm going to pick up my first T, an Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, or Brazillian Black and White. I'm super excited, it's only about 1/4" right now and I can't wait to see how it grows over the next few years.  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-10-2014)

----------


## BFE Pets

lots of pics !!!

----------


## CptJack

I started reading this thread weeks ago.

I have looked at every picture, if not read every post.

I started this post FREAKED OUT by spiders.  Now I kind of want one.

Very, very kind of, but still.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2014),_BFE Pets_ (07-20-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Ok. Somehow I now have WAY WAY more spiders than I do snakes. How did this happen? LOL. Some new pictures of them.

My E. sp. Yellow. She's really cute.





My A. paysoni. She's a real sweetheart.



My G. pulchripes sling. This was taken about a month ago. It just molted again so I will have to get a new pic.



My A. chalcodes sling working on digging itself a new tunnel.



My C. fasciatum after it's most recent molt.



My G. rosea. She was my first but isn't always in the best of moods lol.





My E. parvulus female. She's in premolt right now and locked herself away in her hide.





My G. pulchra with her dinner.



My P. scrofa with her dinner.



My B. albopilosum. It really loves to eat.





My B. emilia. She is so pretty.





My B. vagans Ruby. She is so hard to get pictures of but I managed to get a few.





I don't have any new ones of my A. versicolor at the moment since she's also in premolt. I have another 7 spiders coming in this week and next week. I think I need an intervention LOL. Thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-10-2014),_BFE Pets_ (07-20-2014),_Mike41793_ (07-10-2014)

----------


## catzeye21138

> lots of pics !!!


oh absolutely! I'm ridiculously excited. Can't wait till I can find out if it's a male or female.

----------


## Pampho85

Nice T's Crystal! May I ask what kind of camera do you use?

----------

_CrystalRose_ (07-11-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

> Nice T's Crystal! May I ask what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks! I use a Canon T1i DSLR with either the 18-55mm lens or a Sigma macro lens.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-16-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

My recently acquired OBT. This is the only picture I could manage before it ducked back down in its hole.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-19-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> My recently acquired OBT. This is the only picture I could manage before it ducked back down in its hole.


Great species to keep. I have two. I love them  :Smile:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (07-19-2014)

----------


## colton62

So I'm kind of scared of spiders but I love them at the same time lol, so if I were to ever get a tarantula what's a cool beginner one to get that isn't going to move at the speed of light and make me cry? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CrystalRose

> Great species to keep. I have two. I love them


I have two now as well. I got some T's in the mail today and got another OBT as a freebie lol.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bigt0006

> So I'm kind of scared of spiders but I love them at the same time lol, so if I were to ever get a tarantula what's a cool beginner one to get that isn't going to move at the speed of light and make me cry? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G rosea or any brachypelma species

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CrystalRose

> So I'm kind of scared of spiders but I love them at the same time lol, so if I were to ever get a tarantula what's a cool beginner one to get that isn't going to move at the speed of light and make me cry? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would go with a Euathlus sp. Red myself. Stay small and are very docile. That or I would go with a B. albopilosum (Honduran Curly Hair).

----------


## BFE Pets

I dont recommend G rosea any more. most of mine tend to be moody. I actually have one that throws threat postures more often than my obt. Euthalus sp red is a good beginer T. even wc adults are extremely docile. also Aphonopelma abberans are very cool and calm, there's a ton that make good beginer Ts but it also has a lot to do with your own personal comfort level. if handling is desirable the ones that I mentioned are great. if you are a look but dont touch type then theres hundreds that would be great first choice.

----------


## colton62

I like spiders a lot and they're awesome, I just don't really like the handling part but I'd like to get over that fear. I was mostly looking for one that I won't be handling a lot but when I have to clean the cage, won't come try and kill me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## catzeye21138

I tried taking a couple pictures of my first T: A Brazillian black and white. It's just so tiny! (Hopefully a her) name is Vengence. Still working on not being afraid of her, but she seems to be pretty chill so far.







Higher resolution of the last picture: http://i.imgur.com/EtHPCgx.jpg

----------


## bigt0006

> I tried taking a couple pictures of my first T: A Brazillian black and white. It's just so tiny! (Hopefully a her) name is Vengence. Still working on not being afraid of her, but she seems to be pretty chill so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher resolution of the last picture: http://i.imgur.com/EtHPCgx.jpg


Looks cool about how big is it?

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CrystalRose

Couple of new additions. I managed to snag two C. fasciatum females.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-25-2014)

----------


## catzeye21138

> Looks cool about how big is it?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2


Full leg span is about that of a sobe' bottle cap. So maybe 1.5 inches or bit under 4cm? She was about 2/3 that size when I first saw her before she molted.

----------


## Mike41793

> Full leg span is about that of a sobe' bottle cap. So maybe 1.5 inches or bit under 4cm? She was about 2/3 that size when I first saw her before she molted.


They grow fast. I had one go from like an inch to a 3" immature male in like less than 8 months. He won't be mature for awhile though bc they get fairly big. Loves to eat, he's always hungry. Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## Navaro

> So I'm kind of scared of spiders but I love them at the same time lol, so if I were to ever get a tarantula what's a cool beginner one to get that isn't going to move at the speed of light and make me cry? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



haha. This is great. I feel exactly the same way. I adore the look of all of these guys, but I would rather chew my arm off at the shoulder than hold one in my hand. Still want one as a pet though

----------


## bigt0006

New P cancerides about 5-6 in

And a 2\5th in E campestratus
Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pampho85

Was wondering if my enclosures looked good, they're all 4x4x4 inches, and they're for a 1" B. emilia, 1" G. pulchripes and a .75" P. canceridies.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (08-08-2014)

----------


## colton62

Anyone know any good scorpion breeders and places where I can find care sheets and venom info. I'm looking for a species to start off with but I don't really want the basic stuff like the Emperor and stuff. I wouldn't mind any suggestion as long as they aren't life threatening. I'm not really looking to handle them so if they can give a nasty sting that's fine too. Just enough to make me appreciate them lol.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Updated picture of my sun tiger.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-01-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Just a few quick pics  :Smile:  

B. albopilosum


C. marshalli lady 


E. murinus gal 


B. emilia chicky


P. irminia sexy lady exoskeleton

----------

_CrystalRose_ (08-08-2014),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-01-2014)

----------


## Pampho85

Up to what size T's can you keep in 4 oz, 16 oz, 32 oz deli cups? I figured housing slings in these will be cheaper than making enclosure haha.

----------


## CrystalRose

New addition I found at the reptile expo last weekend.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-08-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Up to what size T's can you keep in 4 oz, 16 oz, 32 oz deli cups? I figured housing slings in these will be cheaper than making enclosure haha.


The 32oz cups are great. I have my 2" T's still in them right now and they're comfortable. I'd say up to 3", maybe a bit bigger, they're fine in them. Big enough to sex the T's.  :Smile:

----------


## catzeye21138

Just had it's second molt with me, so I got trigger happy! Does it look healthy? I'm super new to this and I feel like it's abdomen is a bit small; is it just because of it's age or could it be dehydrated?

edit: Also there is a small leg like growth on it's abdomen next to it's spinnerets. Thought it was hairs clumped together but I'm not sure? Not visible in these photos.

----------


## CrystalRose

Found this at a little mom and pop shop. My new A. seemanni.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-14-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Just had it's second molt with me, so I got trigger happy! Does it look healthy? I'm super new to this and I feel like it's abdomen is a bit small; is it just because of it's age or could it be dehydrated?
> 
> edit: Also there is a small leg like growth on it's abdomen next to it's spinnerets. Thought it was hairs clumped together but I'm not sure? Not visible in these photos.


No that abdomen looks fine. They're usually a bit smaller after a molt anyways. Only thing I'd suggest is adding in more subdlstrate bc if your T fell from that height it's at in the pic it could get hurt. Especially a freshly molted T that's still soft. 

Not sure about the growth thing. Try to get a pic of it. There are deformities, even in T's. I have a friend with  a juvie GBB who only has one fang/chelicera (however that's spelled lol). It's been like that since it hatched.

----------


## catzeye21138

I added a couple more inches of substrate for it, and I'll try to post a picture as soon as I can. How can I tell if it's going to molt soon? I heard you aren't supposed to really feed right before or after they do that?

----------


## Mike41793

Their colors get dull and they develop a dark spot on their abdomen. 

For smaller slings about a week is fine to wait. For adults, 2-3 weeks is usually fine.

----------


## CrystalRose

Well my B. albopilosum molted last night and I was finally able to get the molt out before it got shredded. It's a girl!  :Very Happy: 



And a picture of her from a few days ago.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-31-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

New picture of my A. seemanni  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-31-2014)

----------


## ChrisS

My newest spider lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-31-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Love the A. seemani! 

Here's my B. emilia gal having a roach


My bigger E. murinus girl finally took to the burrow and is using it!  :Very Happy: 


And my orange head roaches loveeeee bread and garden tomato scraps!  :Very Happy:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (09-01-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Great pics! Love the B. emilia.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> Great pics! Love the B. emilia.


Thank you! I do too. She molted a couple weeks ago and is looking so cute in her new colors!  :Smile:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## catzeye21138

Kiwi (cause her butt looks like the fruit) my new Grammostola rosea. I rescued her 2 months ago from a guy who took her from a neglectful friend. She had no hair left on her butt, and was housed with two fat bodied yellow spiders. They kind of looked like those orb weavers, but brighter. Anyway she (definitely she) molted for me about a week ago. Snapped a couple pictures just now; she is so gentle.

Wish I had dusted the table first, but look at dem toofers.





It's so fluffy!



Qtp2t

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-21-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Very nice! Good on you for the rescue!  :Smile:

----------


## jtipton

I got my first T (Avic) not even a month ago and I guess that officially got me hooked. I have been reading everything that I can ( including this whole thread ) every since. And got my 2nd and 3rd delivered yesterday. I think that T's may be more addictive than ball pythons. So I thought that I would contribute my small collection to this interesting thread. I can't wait until I have a nice collection like some of you guys and gals.   My Avic                                                                                                             B. smithi 1"                                                                 B. emilia 3/4"

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-30-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Big E. murinus girl hiding lol


P. subfusca HL


P. reduncus female 


I. mira male

----------

_CrystalRose_ (11-30-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Great pics! Love the E. murinus. I just recently picked up a female myself.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-07-2014)

----------


## catzeye21138

That E. murinus is ridiculous. I had never heard of that T before now

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-07-2014)

----------


## Pampho85

I have a question humidity wise, I've heard people use vermiculite to help up the humidity. I was thinking of using a mix of peat moss, top soil and some vermiculite mixed in for burrowing species such as Haplopelma and Chilobrachys. Would this kind of vermiculite be okay: http://www.homedepot.com/p/THERMOROC...9702/202187625

----------


## Mike41793

> Great pics! Love the E. murinus. I just recently picked up a female myself.


Thank you! Congrats!  :Very Happy: 



> That E. murinus is ridiculous. I had never heard of that T before now


Thanks, they're awesome! 



> I have a question humidity wise, I've heard people use vermiculite to help up the humidity. I was thinking of using a mix of peat moss, top soil and some vermiculite mixed in for burrowing species such as Haplopelma and Chilobrachys. Would this kind of vermiculite be okay: http://www.homedepot.com/p/THERMOROC...9702/202187625


Ummm not the brand I use, but as long as there's no pesticides added or anything, you should be fine.

----------


## Pampho85

Thanks for the heads up! So I took some pictures of the two T's I have so far:

Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi 'Green variant'




.75" P. cancerides that passed due to my roommates negligence

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-15-2014)

----------


## catzeye21138

So I was supposed to get a Chaco Golden knee, but ended up with a Honduran Curly hair. Long story. Here is Sideshow Bob!










I'm going to have more spiders than snakes soon, guys. You've created another addict.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-01-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

> So I was supposed to get a Chaco Golden knee, but ended up with a Honduran Curly hair. Long story. Here is Sideshow Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T's are awesome. It's not a bad addiction  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

Orange heads!! 



Baby P. cambridgei, who wants some?!  :Very Happy: 


B. emilia female! 


I. mira male feetsies

----------


## jtipton

> I'm going to have more spiders than snakes soon, guys.


I know the feeling. I have only been into T's or about 2 months and I already have 10. 1 Avic. sp. petstore , 1  emilia, 1 B smithi, 4 G. pulchra, and 3 E. campestratus. With long list of wanted species.

----------


## carbn8

This thread talked me into getting a T...... thanks guys😝.! I just ordered a G. Rosea (hope that's right) I'll post pics when it gets here.

Side note any unpacking tips?

----------

_catzeye21138_ (01-03-2015)

----------


## catzeye21138

Tip #1 don't drop it.  :Razz: 

What size will the T be?

----------


## carbn8

Roughly 1", will that make it harder?

----------


## Mike41793

> Roughly 1", will that make it harder?


Nah. That size rosie won't move that fast. Just go slowly. If it's packed in a vial with paper towel you just slowly unroll the paper towel.

----------

carbn8 (01-04-2015)

----------


## catzeye21138

Omnomnom

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2015),_CrystalRose_ (01-21-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-20-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

P. chordatus sling freshly molted 



B. smithi unsexed. Needs to molt! Hopefully it's a girl!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2015),_CrystalRose_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

So awesome to see this thread still going !!!

How about a pic of a C. fimbriatus

----------

_bigt0006_ (01-20-2015),_CrystalRose_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## DooLittle

We lost ours in the move

----------


## CrystalRose

> We lost ours in the move


Sorry to hear that DooLittle  :Sad: 

This is one of my little A. geniculata slings. I have 4 of them at the moment.

----------

_catzeye21138_ (01-24-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## CrystalRose

One of my favorites. Acanthogonatus francki. Would love to get more of these someday.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

:p

----------

_CrystalRose_ (01-30-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Acanthoscurria geniculata

----------

_CrystalRose_ (01-30-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

A. geniculata are one of the most fun T's to raise! Can't wait until my teeny sling is bigger. I raised one from like a 1" sling to a 3.5" male in a year or so. He was a beast

----------

_3skulls_ (01-30-2015),_CrystalRose_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## CrystalRose

Sort of a funny picture. My G. rosea is a beast when it comes to food. I gave her a dubia and it ran along the top of her cork bark hide. She decided to flip on her back and go in after it LOL. 



She emerged a few minutes later with her prize.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## CrystalRose

G. pulchripes  :Very Happy: .

----------

_3skulls_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Come on and do it!!



P. cambridgei 


Chilobrachys sp. Sai Yok

----------

_CrystalRose_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## catzeye21138

> G. pulchripes .


You have an amazing macro lens! I'm super jealous.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-04-2015)

----------


## CrystalRose

> You have an amazing macro lens! I'm super jealous.


Didn't use a macro lens. That was taken with the 18-55mm "kit" lens that came with my camera. I did just get a macro lens though.  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (02-04-2015)

----------


## catzeye21138

A. geniculata and A. brocklehusti owners I have a question for ya. I keep mine on coco bark at the moment but I don't think she likes it. She is always up on the side of the container, but there isn't a coat of webbing on the ground. I want to get some vermiculite to mix in, but I'm not sure what kind to get. I also am not looking forward to moving her, so what do you guys use as bedding?

Finally got my G. Pulchripes! It's so darling and tiny. Brash, as well.





Also a second B. albopilosum. Didn't really want this one but they came as a pair. Very shy.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Coco bark? Is it larger pieces or fine?
I do all my Ts on Peat and they seem to well.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-10-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

H. maculata 



Gorgyrella sp. "black"


Sicarius sp. "Chile"

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-10-2015),OodlesOfNoodles (01-06-2016)

----------


## catzeye21138

> Coco bark? Is it larger pieces or fine?
> I do all my Ts on Peat and they seem to well.


It's very fine. One I have on pure vermiculite and it seems to be doing well burrowing and whatnot. Trying to find the best option before switching any of them. The internet has so many conflicting opinions.

----------


## 3skulls

I use peat for all my spiders. (Well sand for the sand spiders :p )















A few photos.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (04-27-2015),OodlesOfNoodles (01-06-2016)

----------


## CrystalRose

My new female E. truculentus.  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-20-2015),OodlesOfNoodles (01-06-2016)

----------


## SnakeBalls

Such an impressive thread!!!

I am a catch and release when it comes to all insects, except those of invasive, not natural to the area kind.

I want to say it was fall/winter last year. We would see a few hobospiders here and there, no big deal catch and release. After my wife experienced several spider bites in the course of a few weeks, that led to staph infection my policy has changed. Those...dang things..die on sight. (Working on this word filter thing..) I'm not even nice about it anymore. Stunned with deoderant and cooked on my electric fly swatter.  :Wag of the finger: 

No problems with anything else really. I keep the tree spiders on my portch around and feed them an easy meal here and there. Good pest control if you ask me.

----------


## CrystalRose

My A. avic right after it molted.  She was a Christmas present from my brother.

----------

OodlesOfNoodles (01-06-2016)

----------


## catzeye21138

My G. pulchripes molted. D'aww.




Before




After and shy

----------

OodlesOfNoodles (01-06-2016)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Why'd this guy die??  Used to be one of my favorite threads to look at  :Tears: 

Collection Update as well....

In my absence from California, my A. versicolor got stuck in a bad molt and died.  RIP Octavius

----------


## CrystalRose

Freshly molted A. versicolor.

----------

OodlesOfNoodles (01-06-2016)

----------


## OodlesOfNoodles

> Freshly molted A. versicolor.


That's a beauty of a tarantula :Smile: 

Anyone wanna play spot the dwarf T lol? You can probably see how small he/she is against the tiny bark pieces.

This was when I first got them in July of last year. I like to keep them in bigger deli containers as they make the most awesome blanket/tube webs and tunnel systems. I will get an updated picture of them later.

----------


## OodlesOfNoodles

My biggest of my three Heterothele villosella slings after feeding just now.



And another waiting to see what else drops near her funnel Web, bearing in mind she's just been fed 3. 



And the last one showing that size isn't everything  :Razz:  don't discount dwarf tarantulas, they're still lightning fast and aggressive with healthy eating habits  :Surprised:

----------

_3skulls_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## catzeye21138

> Why'd this guy die??  Used to be one of my favorite threads to look at 
> 
> Collection Update as well....
> 
> In my absence from California, my A. versicolor got stuck in a bad molt and died.  RIP Octavius


Not sure if talking to me or not. He is a bit larger now! Lost a leg in his last moult, but he is ok. I'll have to post an update.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> Not sure if talking to me or not.



I was referring to the thread....seems like the whole forum has almost ground to a halt

----------

_3skulls_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm still alive :p
I'll try to make a better effort to update things over here. Life has me crazy busy. 
A few older pics.  Some from over the summer.  I was really getting into collecting trues from my area. 








Tried to keep an Orb Weaver and have her set up a home over the windows in my stairs. She stayed for a few days and I'm not sure where she went. 



Here is a new T. stigmurus set up that I did last night. I really hope they go nuts and explode with babies. 
Tons and tons of room for them. You can kinda spot one in the lower left.  :Smile: 



I'll try and get some new pics up soon.

----------

_Felidae_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## carlson

Skulls I randomly got back on here and this thread is still going haha. Btw my golden knee I got from you ages ago now is doing good. Growing slow it seems.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Damn!! Hey man. 

That's awesome!!

----------

_carlson_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## carlson

Yeah it is, I'm assuming it's a female. Keeping her butt good sized an just have let her do her thing. Went from burrowing all over to now just hangs out in the open.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Yep. Once they get a little size to them, they stay out a lot more. 

My oldest one ended up being a male and passed on to the other side a couple of months ago.

----------


## carlson

Ya I have no clue on sex, just guessing cuz growing so slowly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## carlson

Males have alot lower life span right? So if mine was a male it would be towards full growth?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah, depends on temps / feeding schedule. 

Mine matured out as a male  right around a 4.5" - 5" leg span. 
(Guessing) 
Right around 5 years old.

----------

_carlson_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## carlson

Ok sounds good! See what happens. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Some new shots from the bug room last night. 

B. smithi 


P. cambridgei


B. boehmei


GBB

----------

_Felidae_ (02-17-2016),_Mephibosheth1_ (03-16-2016)

----------


## Felidae

I love Pamphobeteus genus. Currently I own 1.0 sp. Esmeraldas, 0.3 sp. Machala, 1.1 sp. Tigris, 0.1 sp. Duran and 1.1 ultramarinus.
That ultramarinus girl just freshly molted, and love to see her nice colors.

----------

_3skulls_ (02-18-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

^ Pics aren't working on my end.

----------


## 3skulls



----------


## ChrisS

Slowly sneaking back into the 8 legged friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (04-05-2016),_Mephibosheth1_ (03-16-2016)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Wish my setup here let me keep pets....I'd definitely have a wall of Ts in my apartment  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-05-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

A few pics to enjoy  :Smile:  
Phone issues, lost a bunch of pics, got a new one and just got Tapatalk installed so I'm back for now.

----------

_ChrisS_ (04-06-2016),_Mephibosheth1_ (04-10-2016)

----------


## ChrisS

Just transferred my P. irminia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2016),_Mephibosheth1_ (04-10-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

A few pics from the last couple of weeks.

----------


## BFE Pets

I'm starting to think this thread may out live all of us lol

----------


## Fraido

Oh, I never saw this thread. I have a G. pulchripes!  Freshly molted here 😎

----------

_BFE Pets_ (11-16-2016)

----------

